# Rice Makers (Heaven if you hate cooking)



## bookfiend

My son was put on a diet that required more whole grains than meat, and so I discovered the very much underappreciated Rice Maker.  I hate cooking! So this discovery was awsome.  Its like a crockpot, in an 1/8 of the time.  Throw all your ingredients in, and forget it, 30-45min later, a real 1 pot meal. (and healthier too, no need to oil a pan)  So far, Ive created quite a few flavorful meals that require minimal effort, a must for me.  Red Beans & Rice W/ Ham, unFried Rice, Chicken rice and veg., and tonight a Chicken Stir Fry that turned out way better than expected.  I cant be the only one, so I was wondering if any of you had any recipes to share.


----------



## KindleMom

I don't have a rice cooker but now you have me interested.  What are some of your recipes and how many people do they feed?

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## bookfiend

Mine is a 8 cup ricemaker, but you can make as little or as much as you want in it.  For example, Tonight's recipe
Chicken Stir Fry
1c Rice (real,not quick)
1c water
peanut sauce (to taste)
Stir, hit start.  The rice absorbs the flavor of the peanut sauce as it cooks. Walk Away!
After 1/2 hr, when rice is almost done. I added:
10 oz cooked shredded chicken
2 140z bags of Ralphs Stir Fry Veg w/noodles
soy sauce to taste.
Stir well. Walk Away!
10 min later 

DONE

This fed me and my son, with leftovers for dad,  But son is 16 and eats enough for 2 1/2 Adults.  Once I finished adding all the ingredients the ricemaker was pretty full, and one cup of uncooked rice is enough for your typical casserole.  I used Basamiti rice tonight.
But, Ive also cooked rice a roni in it too, with the advantage of not having to baby sit a pan.


Oh yeah, the veg were frozen, no need to thaw, and they turned out perfectly cooked, not mushy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We have a rice cooker and love it. After living in Hawaii for 3 years and learning what rice was supposed to be like we bought one because I'd never get it right on the stove. We have friends who we have for dinner with some frequency; he always raves about our rice, well, she pretty much only uses Minute Rice which is, well, a useful product, but just not the same. Ours is a Zojirushi, kind of like this one



but actually bigger and, of course, an older model. We usually just make white rice but have done brown and long grain and have occasionally added flavors too, depending on what we're serving it with. If you want to eat more rice but find it a pain to cook, give it a try!

Ann


----------



## Angela

I have a Black & Decker Rice Steamer like this one (but older). Would it work?


----------



## drenee

That's a good question, Angela.  Is there a difference between a cooker and a steamer?  
deb


----------



## Shizu

I'm using this one right now. I didn't know I could get in the US so I brought it from Japan. We eat rice every day so rice cooker is very important for my family. (at least to me. my daughters can't tell the difference)



Humm, I didn't know I could get this here. Maybe I'll get this. It's too heavy to bring from Japan... Thanks for asking about the rice cooker.  Anyways, I use this in Japan. Rice taste best when cooked with this. I buy unpolished rice (brown rice) and polish rice right before cooking. Or I cook unpolished rice since it's good for the health. With this every rice shines and tenderness is just right. It's very easy to cook with this too. Just need to watch the flame and time or else it will burn (but burn taste good too and my husband love it.) It seems there's recipes in their site. You can cook those with electric rice cooker too.


----------



## webhill

Shizu said:


> I'm using this one right now. I didn't know I could get in the US so I brought it from Japan. We eat rice every day so rice cooker is very important for my family. (at least to me. my daughters can't tell the difference)


I have that rice cooker here in PA  I bought it from amazon.com last year! Ha. I just use it for rice. I haven't figured out how to do all the fancy mixed dishes it mentions in the owner's manual. I'm such a loser that way.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hmmmm....I have been wanting a rice cooker but didn't think that I would use it very much.  (I hate to cook, too) but if we started posting easy RECIPIES like the one above.....well, now, that would change everything....


----------



## bkworm8it

I would have never thought of using the rice cooker for a meal. thanks for the great idea. Oh and I'm bad figuring out how/what to cook so any recipes would be appreciated!!  Grabed the stir fry chicken one!  

theresam


----------



## Shizu

Angela said:


> I have a Black & Decker Rice Steamer like this one (but older). Would it work?


I don't know how it works but it says "Steamer and Rice Cooker" at Amazon so... it should?? I think you have to read the instruction.


----------



## pidgeon92

I love my rice cooker.... We eat rice perhaps once a week....

We've been trying to add more grains to our meals.... I bought some quinoa some time ago, cooked it in a pot per instructions I found somewhere.... My husband hated it (it was kinda sticky and mealy). The next time, I put it in the rice cooker. It came out light and fluffy and tasted fabulous. The cooker is definitely good for cooking more than just rice.


----------



## bookfiend

Mine is an Aroma 8 cup, its stainless steel and black, so not awful to have out on the counter.  It has buttons for: Steam, White rice, and Brown rice.  I did alot of research before buying it, and I have no complaints. You can use it just as a steamer, or for every rice imaginable.  Before I bought it I didn't know there was anything other than minute rice.  Ha Ha. Try this one:

Ham W/ red beans & rice

1 md.    onion chopped
2 cloves garlic
2t.        salt
2t.        chili powder
1/2t.    peper
2 15oz. cans kidney beans (or beans of choice)
2c        wild rice blend  (I use Rice Select -Royal Blend) It comes in a 32oz plastic jar at Ralphs 
l lb.      ham cubed (I cube up a boneless hamsteak)
water

Put onion and garlic in ricemaker, on white rice setting, it will saute, while you prep other stuff
drain beans into measuring cup, then add enough water to make 5 1/2 c.
Pour liquid, salt, pepper, and chili powder into rice maker, stir well
Add rice, beans, and ham.  Stir it up
cook on brown rice setting
Walk Away!


If you happen to walk by the kitchen it wouldn't hurt to stir near the end.
Brown rice setting takes longer, cuz brown, and wild rices take longer. 
About 2 hr for this one.  but YUMMY

Once again, this recipe fills up the entire 8 cup ricemaker, Its alot of filling food, but when I made it the first time I only made half of this recipe, and was yelled at   because there were no leftovers.  So this is the doubled version.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

4 cup stainless steel Cuisinart. I love them because you can throw a salad together and you have a complete meal because of the steamer tray in the rice cooker. We do turkey sausage with veggies and rice quite often.

Cuisinart CRC-400 4-Cup Rice Cooker


----------



## bookfiend

Angela, I dont know how that one works, but you could try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have a Panasonic rice cooker that my mom gave me over thirty years ago when I left home. She used a rice cooker when we were growing up that my Japanese born and raised aunt gave her, so I pretty much never cooked rice any other way. I know mine has a steamer tray inside and the recipes call for cooking other things in it, but I've only ever used it for rice.

Betsy


----------



## rho

for folks doing recipes in their rice cookers - do the smells get into rice cooked plain later on - probably a stupid questions but I don't know what materials the cooker is inside .... 

I would love to be able to do the recipes and still have plain rice other times ...


----------



## crebel

rho said:


> for folks doing recipes in their rice cookers - do the smells get into rice cooked plain later on - probably a stupid questions but I don't know what materials the cooker is inside ....
> 
> I would love to be able to do the recipes and still have plain rice other times ...


Mine is a fairly simple Black & Decker rice cooker (no steaming tray, etc.) - the fabulous one we brought home from Japan 20 years ago finally croaked, but you can still "cook" whole meals in it. The removable insert is stainless steel and washes up easily - no transfer of taste to the next use. BTW the ham and bean recipe above is great. I make one where everything is the same except using white rice and replacing about half of the liquid with coconut milk and you end up with Carribean rice and beans. There are lots of appliances and utensils I would get rid of in my kitchen before parting with a rice cooker!


----------



## geko29

I have two of the older (white) version of this one:



Zojirushi 10-cup Induction heating rice cooker. It rules, and since we got the first one just over two years ago, we now have rice 5+ days a week. We buy 25-lb bags of Jasmine and Japanese brown rice (an oxymoron, I know) and put them in their own rice dispensers, plus have a variety of smaller containers with different kinds.


----------



## rho

You guys are just evil -- I have lived 56 years without a rice cooker now I am obsessing over one ... but I do admit that I hate worrying that I am going to burn my rice when I make it - I tend to obsess about that too -- gee I obsess about a lot of things I guess


----------



## pidgeon92

rho said:


> You guys are just evil -- I have lived 56 years without a rice cooker now I am obsessing over one ...


I never thought I would use it as often as I do.... If you make rice often, it is wonderful.... Just dump it in, it'll beep when done. Rice is perfect every time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rho said:


> You guys are just evil -- I have lived 56 years without a rice cooker now I am obsessing over one ... but I do admit that I hate worrying that I am going to burn my rice when I make it - I tend to obsess about that too -- gee I obsess about a lot of things I guess


rho, if you make rice with any kind of frequency it is SO worth it -- even if you never do any of the other cool recipes people are posting. You can't over cook it and ruin your saucepan. Nor can you under cook it and end up with crunchy bits in the middles. It's really kind of miraculous. . .

Ann


----------



## rho

Ann in Arlington said:


> rho, if you make rice with any kind of frequency it is SO worth it -- even if you never do any of the other cool recipes people are posting. You can't over cook it and ruin your saucepan. Nor can you under cook it and end up with crunchy bits in the middles. It's really kind of miraculous. . .
> 
> Ann


we would eat more rice I am sure since we love it but I just avoid it when I don't have to have it - like tonight I did sea scallops with a lemon/garlic sauce that I served with thin spaghetti - would have preferred it on brown rich but didn't feel like messing with it .... it was good but it would have been better with rice


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Shizu said:


> I'm using this one right now. I didn't know I could get in the US so I brought it from Japan. We eat rice every day so rice cooker is very important for my family. (at least to me. my daughters can't tell the difference)
> 
> 
> 
> Humm, I didn't know I could get this here. Maybe I'll get this. It's too heavy to bring from Japan... Thanks for asking about the rice cooker.  Anyways, I use this in Japan. Rice taste best when cooked with this. I buy unpolished rice (brown rice) and polish rice right before cooking. Or I cook unpolished rice since it's good for the health. With this every rice shines and tenderness is just right. It's very easy to cook with this too. Just need to watch the flame and time or else it will burn (but burn taste good too and my husband love it.) It seems there's recipes in their site. You can cook those with electric rice cooker too.


My family has this same rice cooker...except all the buttons are in japanese. We got it when we lived overseas. (tried to translate the instructions...only know how to cook rice...still we are good!)


----------



## chynared21

pidgeon92 said:


> I never thought I would use it as often as I do.... If you make rice often, it is wonderful.... Just dump it in, it'll beep when done. Rice is perfect every time.


*Kind of like that Ronco commercial..."Set it and forget it." I love my rice cooker...makes life easier!*


----------



## bookfiend

Ive done alot of searching on the internet for all-in-one recipes, and have found some really different uses for them.  I saw a recipe for pasta, and one for scrambled eggs, any one have a good recipe they love.


----------



## rho

well I ordered it -- should be here Friday - can't wait to try my steel cut oatmeal in it too


----------



## Leslie

Now you guys have me thinking about a rice cooker! I could get it for my husband for father's day. I like the idea of one pot meals but not the crock pot. Do you have any other recipes?

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Now you guys have me thinking about a rice cooker! I could get it for my husband for father's day. I like the idea of one pot meals but not the crock pot. Do you have any other recipes?
> 
> L


*I love my crock pot too ;-)) It's great when it's hot out and you want to "roast" something...you don't heat up the entire kitchen  I want one of those fancy rice cookers posted but I'm wondering what is the difference of the regular cooker versus the induction heat one? Any thoughts out there?*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Now you guys have me thinking about a rice cooker! I could get it for my husband for father's day. I like the idea of one pot meals but not the crock pot. Do you have any other recipes?
> 
> L


Leslie mine came with a recipe book. Rice is a favorite of mine so I use mine often, also for steaming veggies. The only meat I have ever put in it were different kinds of sausage, which gives the rice and veggies a good flavor. I love new red potatoes and fresh green beans.


----------



## Leslie

What size rice cookers do people have? I am looking at this little 3.5 cup Zojirushi which looks very cute.

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> What size rice cookers do people have? I am looking at this little 3.5 cup Zojirushi which looks very cute.
> 
> L


*Mine is a 3 cup...plenty big for our family of 3. I've been able to make enough for 5 though *


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ours is at least 10 cup. . .but it can be used for as little as 2 cups.  (That's raw rice. . . .)

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

4 cups


----------



## rho

I bought the 5 cup one - will let you all know what I think when it gets here


----------



## Wheezie

Enablers!!!! I had no idea that I needed a $300.00 rice cooker, but know I know. I am feeling the pull to purchase one. I'll let you know.


----------



## Anju 

Wheezie said:


> Enablers!!!! I had no idea that I needed a $300.00 rice cooker, but know I know. I am feeling the pull to purchase one. I'll let you know.


NO NO NO <runs screaming out the door>

Oh well, at least I can't get one in Mexico 

I don't need a rice cooker AND a coffee maker ARGHHHHHHHH

Oh well, at least I can't get them in Mexico


----------



## intinst




----------



## KindleMom

But you know lots of people with the ability to get you them in the US - he, he, he.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju No. 469 said:


> NO NO NO <runs screaming out the door>
> 
> Oh well, at least I can't get one in Mexico
> 
> I don't need a rice cooker AND a coffee maker ARGHHHHHHHH
> 
> Oh well, at least I can't get them in Mexico


Why not? They're available on Amazon. . .they're not Kindles. . .I bet they'd ship them to Mexico. 

Ann


----------



## Anju 

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why not? They're available on Amazon. . .they're not Kindles. . .I bet they'd ship them to Mexico.
> 
> Ann


Very high duty! close to 100% of the cost!


----------



## Anju 

KindleMom said:


> But you know lots of people with the ability to get you them in the US - he, he, he.


you found me out!


----------



## kim

I'm amazed at how many people have rice cookers   

I wasn't sure if I would like it, so I got a small one.  I think it's supposed to be 4 cups.  When I do all 4 cups of rice, there isn't enough room for other ingredients so I never get to do the whole-meal-in-a-pot thing.  I wish I would have bought a larger one.  Especially since I think rice is good as a leftover.

Now I'm tempted to get a bigger one.  You enablers cost me so much money!


----------



## Andra

Thanks y'all.  I had one of these shortly after I got married 15 years ago and absolutely hated it.
But I looked around after reading this today and I should have a 3-cup cooker showing up Wednesday - I'm going to try again.


----------



## chynared21

Andra said:


> Thanks y'all. I had one of these shortly after I got married 15 years ago and absolutely hated it.
> But I looked around after reading this today and I should have a 3-cup cooker showing up Wednesday - I'm going to try again.


*LMAO...too funny  You may want to stay away from the "coffee or tea" and "Kerig" threads *


----------



## bookfiend

kim said:


> I'm amazed at how many people have rice cookers
> 
> I wasn't sure if I would like it, so I got a small one. I think it's supposed to be 4 cups. When I do all 4 cups of rice, there isn't enough room for other ingredients so I never get to do the whole-meal-in-a-pot thing. I wish I would have bought a larger one. Especially since I think rice is good as a leftover.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to get a bigger one. You enablers cost me so much money!


That is why I got a bigger one to start with. 8-cup Aroma stainless steal, removable pot, steam basket, condensation catch About $50. at target. Not too expensive. I did alot of research before buying, and looked at reviews, etc. This one had better reviews than the ones that cost $$$$$. I usually only make 1 cup of raw rice, then the extra ingredients fill it up. The only trick is figuring out the timing if your doing rice and veg at the same time. Most veg only take 10 min or so.


----------



## sherylb

I got a small Black & Decker steamer/rice cooker about 5 years ago and absolutely love it. I can burn water  thus have been banned from the kitchen, but with this I am the "official rice maker" in our house. When this one finally dies, we will be buying a larger one for sure. We do occasionally use it with veggies, but with the small basket it just is not worth it. The basket we have is also white plastic which has become discolored with various flavoring ingredients throughout the years, but no noticeable flavor transfer.


----------



## kim

I made the chicken stir fry tonight!  It was the first time I did something besides just the rice.  I didn't get the timing right.  The rice was done and the veggies where still chilly.  I had to finish the veggies in the microwave.  

But it was still good!


----------



## Andra

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO...too funny  You may want to stay away from the "coffee or tea" and "Kerig" threads *


Thanks for the warning, but I'm probably safe there as my caffeine of choice is Diet Coke. 
I love the smell of coffee, but just can't stand to drink it. I remember one of my college professors telling me that I would develop a taste for it, but that never happened.
I'm a Texan, but one of the few who doesn't like "sweet tea." And I only drink hot tea when my allergies are really bad and my throat is killing me - wait, maybe I DO need to look...


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> I'm a Texan, but one of the few who doesn't like "sweet tea." And I only drink hot tea when my allergies are really bad and my throat is killing me - wait, maybe I DO need to look...


Yes, especially because Twining has some very nice Peppermint and chamomile teas out in K-cups...

L


----------



## NogDog

You folks talked me into it. I ordered this last night:


Now the important question: any related Kindle recipe book recommendations?


----------



## bookfiend

yea kim,  next time try stiring it, then turning the ricemaker back on for 10min


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I was thinking of getting one...but I have 12 people I have to feed...8 adutls and 4 kids...so I'd need a GIANT one!  LOL!


----------



## KindleMom

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I was thinking of getting one...but I have 12 people I have to feed...8 adutls and 4 kids...so I'd need a GIANT one! LOL!


WOW!!! That's a crowd. 

This sounds like it would be a huge help to you if you could find one large enough. Maybe a restaurant grade one would be big enough?


----------



## NogDog

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I was thinking of getting one...but I have 12 people I have to feed...8 adutls and 4 kids...so I'd need a GIANT one! LOL!


Would 20 cups be enough?


----------



## hazeldazel

we got the Zojirushi fuzzy logic 5 1/2 cup one (it's just DH and me) back in February 2007, and it ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! I use it at least once every day. Sometimes a couple times a day. Make sure if you get a Zojirushi (which IMHO are the best brand of rice cookers) that it has the ZCC in the model number - those models are made in Japan, the other kind (MYC?) are made in China.

Zojirushi NS-ZCC10



















This rice cooker is $175 at Amazon but strangely, we saw it was $25 cheaper at our local Japanese grocery store (Mitsuwa). Why this rocks: You can set it ahead. That means if you want brown rice for dinner, you tell it "hey, I want brown rice at 6:00pm!" Put the stuff in, and bob's yer uncle, you're eating brown rice at 6. It does white rice, sushi rice, brown rice, sweet rice (sticky rice), pre-washed rice, jasmine/bismati (semi-brown) rice, and Yay! it does porridge. Which doesn't sound great but that means you can make steel-cut oats for breakfast! It can also do "mixed" meaning steam rice, veggies and meats but obviously you can't set it ahead so I have never used this setting. I have steel-cut oatmeal for breakfast almost every morning, if you make it DO NOT  FOLLOW the porridge lines in the bowl for porridge - that is there for rice porridge (congee). Simply use a one-to-three ratio for oatmeal (I use 1/4 cup of oats to 3/4 cup of water). It's so nice waking up to a nice hot breakfast I didn't have to cook! I also make extra brown rice for lunches which makes lunches easy, that plus some leftover chicken breast or whatever and I'm good to go for a healthy meal.

Honestly, when we first got it we thought we were being extravagant as it was a lot of money just so we could cook some rice without making a mess on the stove. Now we joke how this extravagance ended up being the best investment we've made in the kitchen.

P.S. Note that the cups that come with it are NOT 1-cup measuring cups.


----------



## kim

bookfiend said:


> yea kim, next time try stiring it, then turning the ricemaker back on for 10min


Thanks for the advice. Yes, I'm incompetent in the kitchen, any help I can get is appreciated.


----------



## Leslie

So I am busy reading rice cooker reviews on Amazon....LOL. I have always loved kitchen gadgets, it is a failing of mine. Anyway, I came across this recipe:

**SPANISH RICE***
2 Zojirushi Cups White Rice
1 Small can Tomato Juice (I think it's 8oz)
2-4 Teaspoons of Chicken Buillon (or use chicken broth instead of the water)
2-4 Tablespoons of Taco Seasoning
Fill with water to "2" and cook on white rice setting
It's a pretty forgiving recipe and I frequently spice it up with additional ingredients....chipotle peppers, sweet corn, etc.

~~~
And then the poster said:

I also make steel-cut oatmeal nearly every morning. My timer automatically has it hot and ready for me when I get up for work. I use 1/2 Zojirushi cup of steel cut oats (rinsed) with 1.5 zojirushi cups of water. All of this goes in the night before. More often than not, I have to clean the inside steam vent cover after cooking this, but that doesn't take long. 

I am posting this here in case anyone wants to try and also, I want to keep it here since I might never find it again at Amazon.

L


----------



## Leslie

hazeldazel said:


> we got the Zojirushi fuzzy logic 5 1/2 cup one (it's just DH and me) back in February 2007, and it ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! I use it at least once every day. Sometimes a couple times a day. Make sure if you get a Zojirushi (which IMHO are the best brand of rice cookers) that it has the ZCC in the model number - those models are made in Japan, the other kind (MYC?) are made in China.


This is interesting. I was just looking at:

Zojirushi NS-TGC10 Micom 5-1/2-Cup Rice Cooker and Warmer, Stainless Steel

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-NS-TGC10-Cooker-Warmer-Stainless/dp/B000MAERM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?tag=kbpst-20

Do you know if TGC is made in China?


----------



## Sailor

Now I am going to have to put my *pressure cooker*  away and get out my rice cooker instead!

I have the Costco $30.00 8-cup rice maker that I have had for years, it works fine. I haven't heard of cooking oatmeal in it, it sounds so good- I am going to have to make that as I hardly have been eating anything but a little dinner lately.

Sailor


----------



## hazeldazel

i luv teh internets!


Zojirushi Products Country of Manufacture 
Rice Cookers 
NH-VBC18 Japan 
NP-HBC18/10 Japan 
NS-ZCC18/10 Japan 
NS-TGC18/10 China 
NS-MYC18/10 China 
NS-KCC05 Japan 
NS-LAC05 China 
NS-PC18/10 China 
NHS18/10 Thailand 
NYC36 Korea 
THA-803 Japan


----------



## Leslie

hazeldazel said:


> i luv teh internets!


Thank you Hazel! Now I am looking only at the Japanese ones....

Anyone familiar with this cookbook? It gets good reviews.


----------



## hazeldazel

P.S. Looking for a good rice-cooker cookbook? Here ya go:

The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook : 250 No-Fail Recipes for Pilafs, Risottos, Polenta, Chilis, Soups, Porridges, Puddings and More, from Start to Finish in Your Rice Cooker



(sorry, not available on Kindle)

P.S. Ninja post! LOL! Yes, that's the gold-standard cookbook for rice-cookers.

P.P.S. It occurred to me to clarify for you guys, that even if you have a 10-cup rice cooker, that if you only do 1-cup it still works perfectly. You can make any amount you want and the rice cooker automatically makes it perfect. And keeps it warm perfectly for hours on end if you need it to. I guess that's where the fuzzy logic comes in.


----------



## Leslie

Hazel...

All the Amazon reviews, everyone basically cooks...rice. White, brown, sushi, but rice. Do you cook just rice or have you tried the one pot meals that others have mentioned here?

L


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks for the recipe Leslie, So far my Spanish rice was a jar of salsa poured in with the water and rice.  This one will probably have more flavor.  I got that book from the library last year.  Not many all in one recipes.  I have rarely used my ricemaker for just rice.  I'm lazy, and am a big fan of throw everything in and forget it.  Also I hate cooking!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> Thanks for the recipe Leslie, So far my Spanish rice was a jar of salsa poured in with the water and rice. This one will probably have more flavor. I got that book from the library last year. Not many all in one recipes. I have rarely used my ricemaker for just rice. I'm lazy, and am a big fan of throw everything in and forget it. Also I hate cooking!!!!!!


You hate cooking and you started this thread!

Actually, I like cooking but I stopped a few years ago because I got tired and bored. So now I only cook on special occasions, which the family likes. The downside is, my husband is learning to cook and we often eat strange things. Plus, lunches are iffy (we both always brown bag). I am thinking if I got a cooker, it might help his versatility....or I might get more interested in cooking again.

Hmmm...

Come on, enablers. Get to work! It's National Nurses' Day, I deserve a present, don't I?

L


----------



## Leslie

Tarma said:


> Read something about some rice cookers having a problem at altitude? Anyone using theirs at >7000 feet?
> Thanks


Someone asked that exact question at Amazon, but no one has replied, yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-Neuro-Fuzzy-altitude/forum/Fx1UIVSYBMBU9/Tx9D5IZK3ESPOI/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_rt_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00007J5U7


----------



## hazeldazel

i haven't used the "mixed" setting, i.e. one pot meal setting, because it won't allow you to set it ahead since you'd die of food poisoning.  I'm not a huge fan of steamed chicken or fish so if i'm gonna cook right then anyway, i just quickly broil or stir-fry stuff anyway. Plus, most of veggies that are my favorites (broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, bok choy) you really don't want to steam. But still, just having the rice ready to go whenever I feel like eating is awesome! Here are a couple of my favorite (and healthy!) meals I'll make while the rice is ready and waiting:

*Roasted Salmon and Brussel Sprouts with Brown Rice:*
Cut a bunch of brussel sprouts in half and place in a single layer on cookie sheet.
Put under broiler in oven (make sure broiler is hot).
Put a teeny amount of canola oil in non-stick pan (no plastic handles!) and heat on medium heat on stove.
When hot, place salmon meat-side down on pan for a couple minutes (until nice crust forms but rest is still raw).
Carefully turnover salmon to skin side down in pan. Place pan in oven underneath brussel sprouts. Turn oven to 350°F (Bake).
Cook for about 5 minutes (depends on how thick the salmon is), take out and let rest.
While salmon rests for a minute or two, serve the rice and lightly browned brussel sprouts on your plate.
Carefully remove the salmon from pan, the skin will stick to the pan and you'll be left with delicious salmon meat. 
Season to taste and enjoy! Time: ~10-15 minutes
Alternate: change rice to cubes of skinned yams and roast with brussel sprouts. (Yams are a slow carb like brown rice)

*Yaki (Grilled) Tofu and Asparagus Stir-Fry with Brown Rice:*
Open package of Grilled Tofu, remove from water, let drain with weight on top
(use Extra-Firm if you can't find Yaki Tofu)
chop 1 bunch asparagus into approx 1.5" pieces, dry with paper towel
Slice drained tofu into large chunks (approx 1 inch cubes)
heat wok to medium-high heat, add 1-2 Tablespoons of sesame or canola oil
throw in asparagus and stir-fry don't stare-fry!
When asparagus are almost al-dente (couple minutes), throw in tofu plus:
1 Tablespoon oyster sauce
2 Tablespoons hoison sauce
1/8 tsp chili garlic paste (i'm a wuss, my DH uses 1/4 tsp)
Stir-fry until tofu is warm through.
Serve over brown rice! Time: 8-10 minutes 
(one pkg of tofu and one bundle of asparagus is good for 2 ppl, and VERY low in calories, fat and cheap!)


----------



## bookfiend

I hope this works, I have the 8-cup version of this one Target $34.99 I went to buy the white one w/timer, but the stainless won me over, I decided I didn't need a timer. The reviews from amazon, and epionions etc... are all good. You dont have to spend alot of money!! Ive had mine for a little over a year, no complaints. Easy clean up too ++++


----------



## bookfiend

Tarma, I think with the altitude it would just be a trick of adding more or less water.  (Thats what my rice-a-roni box says)


The steamer works great on veg., Ive never cooked raw meat in it.  Kinda scary.  Usually every 2 weeks I cram as much frozen boneless chicken as I can into the crock pot, cover it with water to thaw overnight, And whoever is up first puts it on high for 8hrs.  When Its done it shreds really easily, and a I put it into 10oz portions,(Ive found thats meal size, or 2 cups packed.  I freeze what Im not using, and thaw it when I need it.  Cook a bunch once, then I have about 5-6 meals prepped. Im a big fan of all-in-one, so not having to cook chicken every time I make something is awesome.

Like I said, my 16yr old boy eats way too much in one sitting, so what feeds 3 here, would probably feed 6 normal people.


----------



## Leslie

Ai yi yi...I just ordered the cooker. ...and the cookbook.

You guys are bad....LOL

L


----------



## hazeldazel

aren't we great enablers? besides, it's National Nurses' Day - you deserve a present, right?

hey, if you're looking for lunch ideas, what i do is to save some extra brown rice and then cook some boneless skinless chicken with a homemade spice rub on my Le Creuset grill pan (the kind with the ridges). It turns out really tasty, juicy and tender. You could also use a BBQ, foreman grill or use your broiler. I will often cook several chicken breasts at a time so I have enough for several lunches. then i pack the left over brown rice, grilled chicken and whatever leftover veggies or salad I have, in my...

Zojirushi Mr. Bento!



Mr. Bento is sooooo kewl! The bottom parts keep the stuff hot while at the same time the top compartment will keep the contents cool/room temperature! Comes with chopsticks and holder too! There's even a Mr. Bento flickr group: http://www.flickr.com/groups/mrbento

Enabled enough yet?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

NogDog said:


> Would 20 cups be enough?


Lol...I'm not sure...the men in my family could eat that easily. There are 4 adult males in my home....yikes!!!


----------



## rho

I actually went for that pricey one - 

because of the Brown Rice thing (that is what we prefer) and because the cooking bowl and the top inside lid were both stainless -- but if I had to pay the full price I probably would have thought more about it - I had quite a bit in my Gift Certificate area and I used that for the majority of the cost. I also liked that it was made in Japan too. I probably won't get a chance to use it until the weekend though - I have to make a place for it to live which mean re-arranging the kitchen a bit and tomorrow is chiropractor and a wake day then Thursday is a funeral and getting the hubster ready to head out for a shoot. Also I will probably be sore from my adjustment - it has been probably 9 or 10 months since my last one - and my neck is really needing an adjustment. But after one or two of them I will be able to turn my neck again - which is a good thing - living in the recliner and wearing that brace all winter wrecked havoc with my neck.

Oh btw this is the one that the review uses in a high altitude with no problems - I think he is in Northern New Mexico- if that helps at all....


----------



## Leslie

I went for the pricey one, too. The reviews were good and it seemed like it was worth it. It arrives on Friday so I will be able to experiment over the weekend. Should be fun!

Now I need to go check out Mr. Bento!

L


----------



## crebel

hazeldazel said:


> aren't we great enablers? besides, it's National Nurses' Day - you deserve a present, right?
> 
> hey, if you're looking for lunch ideas, what i do is to save some extra brown rice and then cook some boneless skinless chicken with a homemade spice rub on my Le Creuset grill pan (the kind with the ridges). It turns out really tasty, juicy and tender. You could also use a BBQ, foreman grill or use your broiler. I will often cook several chicken breasts at a time so I have enough for several lunches. then i pack the left over brown rice, grilled chicken and whatever leftover veggies or salad I have, in my...
> 
> Zojirushi Mr. Bento!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bento is sooooo kewl! The bottom parts keep the stuff hot while at the same time the top compartment will keep the contents cool/room temperature! Comes with chopsticks and holder too! There's even a Mr. Bento flickr group: http://www.flickr.com/groups/mrbento
> 
> Enabled enough yet?


How great - a thermal bento box! I didn't know there was such a thing. Will definitely check this out. Isn't enabling fun?!


----------



## Leslie

Hazel,

Regarding the oatmeal: my husband usually gets up and has his breakfast an hour or two before me on weekdays. If I made enough oatmeal for both of us, could he scoop out his serving and mine would be waiting for me (and still warm) when it is time for me to eat? Does that work?

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Hazel,
> 
> Regarding the oatmeal: my husband usually gets up and has his breakfast an hour or two before me on weekdays. If I made enough oatmeal for both of us, could he scoop out his serving and mine would be waiting for me (and still warm) when it is time for me to eat? Does that work?
> 
> L


Leslie - I'm not Hazel, but the answer to your question is Yes! To me that is one of the best things about rice cookers, after they are done cooking the rice or whatever else you have in it, they keep the food warm for hours without drying out or continued cooking.


----------



## Leslie

Tarma said:


> Ebay has some for ~$250 after you add the shipping cost....


This is why I love Amazon prime! No shipping charges and it will be here on Friday...just in time for me to play with it over the weekend.

Chris -- thanks for the answer about the oatmeal. My mouth is watering already. I love oatmeal and hardly ever have it because I can't be bothered cooking it in the morning.

L


----------



## hazeldazel

yep, my DH is a morning person too   so he'll scoop out his oatmeal, close it, and hit the "Keep Warm" button.  Keeps it hot and hydrated until I wake up (couple hours later).  The zojirushi rice cooker keeps it totallly sealed so there's no drying out.


----------



## KindleMom

So the oatmeal feature is about tipping me over the edge on this rice cooker.  You people are evil!


----------



## crebel

KindleMom said:


> So the oatmeal feature is about tipping me over the edge on this rice cooker. You people are evil helpful!


----------



## Rasputina

You guys are evviiillllll I tell you. sigh.


Thanks for posting the model numbers and manufacturing locations, I try to avoid China made items. 

I first started making real rice ( not the converted stuff) in a steamer years ago and gradually moved over to stovetop method. I make a lot of Indian and Middle Eastern type rice pilafs now where frying the onions and spices before adding the rice is important. So I've never had a real rice cooker. My husband is in charge of the spanish rice and makes it from scratch with chopped tomatoes and carrots ect on the stove. Sometimes he doesn't get the timing down though and the rice is undercooked, because he does the last part steaming with a towel over it. 

When we have Asian food both white and brown rice are popular but I've never mastered brown rice at home. We have 3 adults, but like leftovers. Now I can't decide if I should get 2 smaller cookers so I can do white and brown for the same meal, or if I should just get the big one?  I'm leaning toward the 10 cup because when I make rice I tend to make a full pound at a time and we just eat the leftovers. Right now I make rice in a 5 qt Le Creuset brasier pan. 

Anyone have a size suggestion?


----------



## Rasputina

Additional question, is there a minimum amount of rice that needs to be cooked in these? I don't want to get the 10 cup for example if I can't make just 2 cups ( dry ) if needed.


----------



## crebel

Rasputina, how often do you do brown and white for the same meal?  If fairly often, I can see why you might want 2 smaller ones.  Otherwise I would say bigger is better since you often cook a pound at a time.  Or one big one for the pound at a time rice (or combo meals) and a smaller one if you make 2 different rices for one meal but not in the same quantities.  Each of the rice cookers I have owned over the years cook for one cup (dry) to 10 cups equally well with no minimum requirement.  Again we are not EVIL - we are HELPFUL  .


----------



## Rasputina

I never do, because I haven't mastered brown rice at home. But my husband and daughter prefer brown and I prefer white so we get both when we go out for Asian. If I could make good brown at home I'm sure it would be appreciated to have both at the meal.


----------



## hazeldazel

you can do any amount and it will be fine.  almost everyday i do 1/4 cup dry oatmeal.  sometimes for dinner I'll do 1/3 cup dry brown rice or sometimes I'll do a couple cups.  doesn't matter, always perfect.  brown rice takes forever to cook, which is why having an automatic rice cooker is great.  just set it up before i go to work and voila!  it's ready when i get home.  brown and white rice cook really differently, so you can't cook them together if you want them at the same time.  i rarely have white rice anymore since i'm trying to eat healthy now, but i guess you could do the brown rice in the rice cooker an the white rice on the stove since it's a lot easier to cook if you want both together.

also think about if you would make rice in smaller quantities more often if it was easier to do...  maybe two small rice cookers would be more cost effective than one very large one?


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Again we are not EVIL - we are HELPFUL .


Just because we HELP you do something you weren't sure you wanted to do, doesen't make us EVIL. Now pointing out how nice the Keurig coffee makers are, and how great it is for each person to be able have their own kind of coffee each morning, yeah, doing something like that might be EVIL.


----------



## Rasputina

I ordered one of the rice cooker cookbooks listed here and I'm going to read up on it more and help me decide. I do like brown but with some dishes I just prefer white. I mostly cook basmati, Kalijira ( a tiny baby basmati) and jasmine right now. 

I'll have to think about if I'd end up doing more frequent cookings if I had the rice maker and as a result would make smaller batches and not have the leftovers like I do now.


----------



## kim

I'm feeling this strange urge to bring my one-button four-cup little rice cooker to goodwill and finding something with stainless steel, timers, buttons for brown rice, a good seal and a big price tag   

You people are very bad for my bank account!


----------



## kim

rho said:


> I actually went for that pricey one -


From the product description: "...an interchangeable melody and beep signal"
Now I really want on


----------



## KindleMom

kim said:


> You people are very bad for my bank account!


I'm telling you, they're evil!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

intinst said:


> Just because we HELP you do something you weren't sure you wanted to do, doesen't make us EVIL. Now pointing out how nice the Keurig coffee makers are, and how great it is for each person to be able have their own kind of coffee each morning, yeah, doing something like that might be EVIL.


Lol! I have one of those Keurig coffee makers...and now I have to find the rice cooker that feeds 12 people!!! Talk about costly.


----------



## intinst

KindleMom said:


> I'm telling you, they're evil!


And I didn't even mention how nice Leslie's KitchenAid mixer with the the extra bowl looks in her kitchen or how easy it makes it to whip up a batch of cookie/brownies.


----------



## kim

And I thought the other accessories discussed on KB were costing me a lot of money - ha.

It's a good thing DecalGirl doesn't make skins for rice cookers   
Although one with an Asian theme would look really nice!


----------



## Rasputina

Question: a 5 cup cooker means you can put in 5 cups dry/uncooked rice, right? That isn't cooked capacity is it?


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> And I didn't even mention how nice Leslie's KitchenAid mixer with the the extra bowl looks in her kitchen or how easy it makes it to whip up a batch of cookie/brownies.


I know...and the rice cooker will be so happy sitting right next to the lovely KA!

L


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> Question: a 5 cup cooker means you can put in 5 cups dry/uncooked rice, right? That isn't cooked capacity is it?


According to the description on the one I bought:

Simply fill the inner pot *with up to 5-1/2 cups of uncooked rice*, select the food type, press the cook key, and listen for the completion signal.


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks, that's what I thought but just wanted to be sure since I'm still debating over 5 cup or 10 cup.


----------



## kim

Obviously all of Amazon's Rice Cooker sales are coming from KB members right now...

I followed the Zojirushi link to Amazon.  At the bottom of the screen under the "Customers who viewed this also viewed" section, the Kindle is listed.  I wonder if someone at Amazon is going to try to figure out why people who read Kindles also buy rice cookers.


----------



## Leslie

kim said:


> Obviously all of Amazon's Rice Cooker sales are coming from KB members right now...
> 
> I followed the Zojirushi link to Amazon. At the bottom of the screen under the "Customers who viewed this also viewed" section, the Kindle is listed. I wonder if someone at Amazon is going to try to figure out why people who read Kindles also buy rice cookers.


And I just went to the bottom of the rice cooker page and ended up buying a book called The Happy Onion! LOL. Will the madness ever stop??

    

L


----------



## Anju 

y'all are killing me!  Thank goodness my mules cannot bring back anything else or I would have a rice cooker and a coffee maker and who knows what all else!    A kitchen Aid?  NAAAA


----------



## hazeldazel

> It's a good thing DecalGirl doesn't make skins for rice cookers
> Although one with an Asian theme would look really nice


oh snap! now i really want one, and they don't even exist!  but seriously, how cool would that be? maybe even snazzy-up mr. bento...


----------



## Leslie

hazeldazel said:


> oh snap! now i really want one, and they don't even exist!  but seriously, how cool would that be? maybe even snazzy-up mr. bento...


Maybe we could talk them into making one....

L


----------



## Shadowraven

Leslie said:


> Thank you Hazel! Now I am looking only at the Japanese ones....
> 
> Anyone familiar with this cookbook? It gets good reviews.


I actually own that cookbook  Granted, I don't have a rice cooker, but instead have a steamer... which I think this cookbook is better for you if you have a rice cooker because it talks about a lot of different rice cookers... none of which I have, but I make do. I've tried some recipes in here... I can post more when I get home and if you have questions I can answer them


----------



## Leslie

I did have one question: the cooker I bought does not have a steamer basket but can I still cook vegetables in it? Has anyone done this? (I ordered up the same cooker that Hazel has, the 5 1/2 cup Zojirushi.)

L


----------



## rho

well this one is Asian Inspired I guess (it is what Minerva wears in fact) so it could be a good Rice Cooker Cover 









Also I noticed the other people viewing this viewed Kindle too -- and got a giggle out of it .....

And finally -- I think that the 5.5 cups refer to the cup that comes with the rice maker not regular size cups.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, I know another question I had: do people wash their rice?

I can see I am going to get into gourmet rice. I've experimented a little bit but mostly we eat Carolina Extra Long Grain rice. A whole new world of rice awaits me!

L


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> Oh, I know another question I had: do people wash their rice?


Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.... Usually with a basic brown rice I don't bother, I like it somewhat sticky. Recently I bought a black rice, and it was goopy/sticky, so I rinsed it the next time before I made it, which help a lot.


----------



## crebel

In my experience rinsing rice depends on whether you want it sticky or fluffy.  Rinsing removes some of the starch on the grains and will make it less sticky.  We like sticky rice and hardly ever rinse.  We also add slightly more liquid than called for if we want it creamier.


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> And I just went to the bottom of the rice cooker page and ended up buying a book called The Happy Onion! LOL. Will the madness ever stop??
> 
> 
> 
> L


*Hmmm, would go along well with The Humble Condom book that you bought for research 

Chinese people rinse their rice. My grandmother used to make me rinse until the water was pretty clear. *


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *Hmmm, would go along well with The Humble Condom book that you bought for research
> *


*

You laugh! Here's the article that got written from the research in that book (and other sources).

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/advice-for-the-historical-fiction-author-who-desires-to-include-condoms-in-a-sex-scene/




Chinese people rinse their rice. My grandmother used to make me rinse until the water was pretty clear. 

Click to expand...

*Ah, interesting.

L


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> In my experience rinsing rice depends on whether you want it sticky or fluffy. Rinsing removes some of the starch on the grains and will make it less sticky. We like sticky rice and hardly ever rinse. We also add slightly more liquid than called for if we want it creamier.


I used to like "rice." I can see I have a whole new world of adventure ahead of me!

L


----------



## crebel

Rice Trivia:  Did you know that the Arkansas produces 48% of the rice grown in the United States?  I had no idea it was such a cash crop in the US!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Rice Trivia: Did you know that the Arkansas produces 48% of the rice grown in the United States? I had no idea it was such a cash crop in the US!


instinst has been saying it has been raining it Arkansas for weeks. I guess they need it for the rice paddies. 

Rice paddies in Arkansas? Who knew?  

L


----------



## crebel

^^  Apparently that is true!  From the Arkansas Rice website:

Environment 

In Arkansas, managed rice fields together with natural wetlands provide the single most important wintering area for North America’s mallards. During the winter months, rice farmers capture rainwater in rice fields, creating vital resting and foraging habitat for migratory and wintering waterfowl. Winter flooding of rice fields also helps to prevent erosion, control weeds and protect soil nutrients.


----------



## Rasputina

I always rinse basmati and jasmine rice. Not short grain rices though.


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> You laugh! Here's the article that got written from the research in that book (and other sources).
> 
> http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/advice-for-the-historical-fiction-author-who-desires-to-include-condoms-in-a-sex-scene/


*Ok...leather? Yikes  Interesting article Leslie *


----------



## Rasputina

Ok now I'm so confused. I was reading the owners manuals of some of the zojirushi models on their website and they listed all these different brown rices based on the percentage of bran and germ that have been removed. Then I was reading on cooks illustrated about rice and it listed basmati and jasmine as types of brown rice.   Never heard them listed as that. Of course the cooker owners manual don't tell you names of any rices and I've never seen any of the packages of rice I buy list percentage of bran or germ removed, so how would you know?


----------



## hazeldazel

my zojirushi (NS-ZCC10) lists brown rice as "Brown" and basmati & jasmine as "Semi-brown". if you don't have a semi-brown setting, just use brown.


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Rice Trivia: Did you know that the Arkansas produces 48% of the rice grown in the United States? I had no idea it was such a cash crop in the US!


I knew That!


----------



## Rasputina

hazeldazel said:


> my zojirushi (NS-ZCC10) lists brown rice as "Brown" and basmati & jasmine as "Semi-brown". if you don't have a semi-brown setting, just use brown.


good to know, thanks!


----------



## rho

so what do you all think I should make tomorrow night to christen my Zo... It will just be me - hubby is off to a competitive shoot at 3am for the weekend.


----------



## NogDog

rho said:


> so what do you all think I should make tomorrow night to christen my Zo... It will just be me - hubby is off to a competitive shoot at 3am for the weekend.


Mine just arrived today, and I'm thinking I might try this recipe (except I'll use low-sodium chicken broth instead of water and bouillon cubes). Then again maybe for my first test run I'll just try plain rice as a side dish with whatever else I've got around the place before getting "fancy".


----------



## Leslie

My rice cooker cookbook just arrived! The machine is due to arrive tomorrow. Maybe we should all cook the same thing as a Christening event. LOL

L


----------



## crebel

Just printing the recipe NogDog, sounds great (especially with the curry chicken recommendation to the side).  Yikes on the fat and calorie content though!  I may try it with less oil (  1/2C olive oil + 2T sesame oil) and skinned chicken thigh, although taking out or cutting those things down will probably reduce the yumminess


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> Just printing the recipe NogDog, sounds great (especially with the curry chicken recommendation to the side). Yikes on the fat and calorie content though! I may try it with less oil (  1/2C olive oil + 2T sesame oil) and skinned chicken thigh, although taking out or cutting those things down will probably reduce the yumminess


Yeah, I was sort of thinking along the same lines. At least it's olive oil and not chicken fat or butter.


----------



## Leslie

That recipe does look good but I guess I am not understanding how one chicken thigh can be enough for five people? It says five servings.

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> That recipe does look good but I guess I am not understanding how one chicken thigh can be enough for five people? It says five servings.
> 
> L


I think it is there just to flavor the rice as a side dish, but you could add however many pieces you want to make it a one-pot meal.


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> That recipe does look good but I guess I am not understanding how one chicken thigh can be enough for five people? It says five servings.
> 
> L


I was assuming that was just for flavor (and a bit more fat  ). I'm thinking of leaving that out, then throwing in some pre-cooked chicken after the main cooking phase is done.

I'm really getting hungry now....


----------



## rho

NogDog said:


> Mine just arrived today, and I'm thinking I might try this recipe (except I'll use low-sodium chicken broth instead of water and bouillon cubes). Then again maybe for my first test run I'll just try plain rice as a side dish with whatever else I've got around the place before getting "fancy".


ohhh that does look good - I think I will try it with the broth too - and do a grilled chicken breast on the side since I don't have any thighs on hand --

I was also thinking of trying the kidney beans and rice recipe someone posted here with cut up ham steak in it - growing up we ate a lot of beans and rice (and if we were in the money we would add a smoked ham hock yumm) maybe it will bring back food memories


----------



## crebel

hazeldazel said:


> Zojirushi Mr. Bento!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bento is sooooo kewl! The bottom parts keep the stuff hot while at the same time the top compartment will keep the contents cool/room temperature! Comes with chopsticks and holder too!
> Enabled enough yet?


Mr. Bento is on his way to our house - I made DH check out the link and he wanted one for work. Much better than a paper bag and thermos! Thanks for the link!


----------



## bookfiend

I was going to try this next:

Baja chicken

3t.        butter
1/2 c    onion chopped
2T        flour
salt & pepper to taste
3c        chicken broth
10 oz.    cooked chicken ( i use shredded)
2 -15oz  canned black beans (drained and rinsed)
1 can    green chile's chopped (drained)
2c        corn  (frozen, fresh or canned)
1/2c      salsa
1/2c      shredded cheese  of (choice) 
1c        rice


Turn the ricemaker ON to white rice, it will get hot enough to melt butter and saute onion, Try closing the lid, if not enough heat.
When onions are tender to your preference, add flour, salt, and pepper.  Stir until well blended.  Gradually stir in liquid, close lid and let thicken a little.  Add everything but the cheese, and stir well.  Close lid, and RESTART white rice cycle.

When done is great as a stand alone, or as tacos, or burritos.    Top with cheese.

Maybe stir it once, toward end of cycle, depending on your ricemaker.


----------



## Leslie

My rice cooker cookbook arrived this morning so I have been glancing at it (in between real work). One thing I learned: there are things the on/off machines can do that the fuzzy logic machines can't, and vice versa. For example, the fuzzy logic machines (which is what I am getting and part of the reason that it was expensive) have a porridge cycle. There are lots of desserts and breakfast cereals that use this setting so I can make all of those. However, I am out of luck with all the steamed vegetable recipes since my machine doesn't steam the way the on/off machines do. Interesting.

There are also lots of recipes that can be made in either machine. I am still trying to figure out what I am going to christen my little Zo with. Risi e bisi (rice and peas) is looking good. Lots of the risotto recipes look good, too.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Baja Rice sounds delish, going to have to try it!


----------



## Leslie

After doing all this reading and research, I'm curious what people have. Please answer the poll about the type and size of your rice cooker...or what you are thinking of, if you don't have one yet.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Well since all I can find is the 10 cup rice maker...I think I would get this one if I had the money.


----------



## crebel

I answered the poll, but I think I already told everyone I have a basic large off/on Black and Decker.  I haven't found anything it can't do that my snazzy Zo from Japan did before it went to rice cooker heaven.

Tonight I turned it on warm, let butter melt and added crushed garlic, added raw rice, chicken broth for liquid, sliced portabellas, broccoli florets and already cooked, cut up chicken.  Turned it to cook and had supper 20 minutes later.  If I want to steam vegetables, I wait until the liquid is almost cooked out of the rice and put an aluminum foil "basket" with the vegetables on top of the rice and put the lid back on.  In the morning, I'll use it for oatmeal or grits.  It gets used 3-5 days a week for at least one meal.


----------



## rho

crebel said:


> I answered the poll, but I think I already told everyone I have a basic large off/on Black and Decker. I haven't found anything it can't do that my snazzy Zo from Japan did before it went to rice cooker heaven.
> 
> Tonight I turned it on warm, let butter melt and added crushed garlic, added raw rice, chicken broth for liquid, sliced portabellas, broccoli florets and already cooked, cut up chicken. Turned it to cook and had supper 20 minutes later. If I want to steam vegetables, I wait until the liquid is almost cooked out of the rice and put an aluminum foil "basket" with the vegetables on top of the rice and put the lid back on. In the morning, I'll use it for oatmeal or grits. It gets used 3-5 days a week for at least one meal.


Oh that recipe is right up my alley - will have to try that too -- I'm getting lots of recipes to try 

I also got my 


book in today - will be reading that tonight and tomorrow too... looks interesting with the quick look I did before I left the house earlier


----------



## bookfiend

I guess I'm officially an enabler now.  I didn't mean too, I was just looking for some recipes when I started this thread.  Please don't curse my name when you all get your credit card bills.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

bookfiend said:


> I guess I'm officially an enabler now. I didn't mean too, I was just looking for some recipes when I started this thread. Please don't curse my name when you all get your credit card bills.


Lol.. I won't...I haven't ordered it yet. Wondering if I should ask for a rice cooker for my bday instead of a DSi...hmmmm.


----------



## mlewis78

Uh-oh.  You are all getting me interested in this rice cooker idea.  I would probably by a black & decker.  I cook for one.


----------



## Leslie

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol.. I won't...I haven't ordered it yet. Wondering if I should ask for a rice cooker for my bday instead of a DSi...hmmmm.


Oh, definitely. I played with my daughter's DSi for 3 minutes and was totally bored with it. A rice cooker is way more entertaining!

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm such a gamer though..but I could just play with my sons.


----------



## rho

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol.. I won't...I haven't ordered it yet. Wondering if I should ask for a rice cooker for my bday instead of a DSi...hmmmm.


Happy Birthday!!!

and my rice cooker was part of my bday present -- I have to buy my presents so I generally buy things I really want - - can't helpthat they are more expensive than hubster would buy me LOL Actually I got the rice cooker and my Roku for what I paid for his bday present - one thing about having our bdays be 12 days apart.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

rho said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> and my rice cooker was part of my bday present -- I have to buy my presents so I generally buy things I really want - - can't helpthat they are more expensive than hubster would buy me LOL Actually I got the rice cooker and my Roku for what I paid for his bday present - one thing about having our bdays be 12 days apart.


Thanks, my bday isn't until 7/4....my hubby keeps asking me what I'd like.


----------



## Leslie

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks, my bday isn't until 7/4....my hubby keeps asking me what I'd like.


Mine is 7/2...that didn't stop me from buying a rice cooker today...for what? National Nurses' Day. LOL. You can pretend you are a nurse...or call it a slightly late mother's day gift.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Leslie said:


> Mine is 7/2...that didn't stop me from buying a rice cooker today...for what? National Nurses' Day. LOL. You can pretend you are a nurse...or call it a slightly late mother's day gift.
> 
> L


Oh, I like that. I should get one for Stay At Home Mom Day.  Hmmm...I think I'm pushing my luck. Maybe Kindleboards will have a raffle of some sort where we could win the rice cooker. *hint, hint*


----------



## Rasputina

I got my cookbook today too, I love it except for the green font color. UGH! Hard on my old eyes.


----------



## mlewis78

I just did a little internet search for rice cookers on bed bath & beyond, crate & barrel, Williams Sonoma and Target. There is a *Krups* rice cooker (10 cups) that I am curious about; also *Cuisinart*. They are also on the Amazon website. Does anyone here have either of these? Cuisinart comes in two sizes, 4 and 8 cups for $50-80. Krups is $80 at Bed Bath ($99 at Crate & B).

I emailed my cousin (who makes Japanese and Chinese foods) to get her opinion. She's going to research and get back to me. Hers lasted 10 yrs., so she doesn't have it now.

Marti


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> I got my cookbook today too, I love it except for the green font color. UGH! Hard on my old eyes.


Yes, I was reading the section on different types of rice and thinking how much I would prefer reading it on my Kindle.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just found this comparison chart on different Zojirushi models which has some useful information about cookers in general:

http://www.zojirushi.com/ourproducts/how_and_chart/chart.html


----------



## crebel

If you click the link for the Rice Cooker book above and "look inside" asking Amazon to show the the first few pages, there is a pretty comprehensive review of features for all types.  They don't recommend a specific manufacturer, but are detailed about what to look for in the type of use you want.  It will take you clear through the index of recipes - people who get this book should share some of these when they try them!


----------



## rho

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Oh, I like that. I should get one for Stay At Home Mom Day.  Hmmm...I think I'm pushing my luck. Maybe Kindleboards will have a raffle of some sort where we could win the rice cooker. *hint, hint*


I'm really good at finding reasons to celebrate or console ourselves --- so we could also go with

It's finally sunny day -- or on the opposite side -- Is it ever going to stop raining day
Yippee I can knit again --- opposite side ---- stupid arm is humming because of the weather .....


----------



## crebel

Go with "Because I Am Worth It Day"!


----------



## Andra

Don't forget "Happy Un-Birthday!"


----------



## Leslie

My cooker arrived a little while ago, with an instruction book written in English, Japanese, Korean, and Chinese. I can't wait to get home and try it out!

L


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks, that graph is very helpful. There is such a dizzy array of features with these rice cookers.


----------



## Rasputina

ok I bit the bullet and bought this one. It will be here tomorrow, YEAH for prime membership and Saturday Delivery 
Zojirushi NP-HBC18 10-Cup Rice Cooker and Warmer with Induction Heating System, Stainless Steel

I have some already cooked chicken in the fridge dh grilled on the big green egg ( haha I should start an enabler thread on the egg) for my rice bols, just need to get some veggies.

ok I cancelled I'm getting the fuzzy logic, I just noticed the NP-HBC doesn't have a semi brown cycle and we live on semi brown rice, so I guess I'm getting the fuzzy logic instead.

Zojirushi NS-ZCC18 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White

Thanks again for the graph it saved me from making the wrong purchase!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Rasputina! That's the same one I got except I got the smaller size.

I keep getting distracted by the instruction manual when I should be doing work!

EDIT to add: Even though the chart says it doesn't have a risotto cycle, according to the 250 Recipes cookbook, the porridge cycle works perfectly for risotto. They have a bunch of risotto recipes in the book. I am thinking I might try one tonight.


L


----------



## Sailor

Check this out...it's not an exact recipe, but for dinner last night I made Pasta:

>Turn on rice cooker to white rice, or if you have a pre-cook setting use that.

>Brown 1/2 pound ground round, yes, in the rice cooker.

>add 1 jar pasta sauce and 1 pound elbow macaroni, and 1 pasta jar of water, stir. (just make sure the pasta is covered by about 1-2 inches of water)

>close lid, set on white rice cycle and wait for the ready beep.

I can't believe it actually turned out rather good! Clever contraptions these rice cookers are!

Sailor


----------



## KindleMom

It cooks pasta!?! 

I was thinking I could live without one. I do well cooking rice - white, brown, etc. - on the stove. But if it does pasta too - I'm thinking I need one of these.

You evil helpful people.


----------



## Sailor

KindleMom said:


> *It cooks pasta!?! *


Pasta is such a chore to cook! I just get daring and creative at times and thought if it cooked rice, why not pasta too...and it was dry pasta and it worked! I was flabbergasted myself when it turned out so well. Now the possibilities could be endless with this 30 dollar Costco rice cooker! I am a happy camper now!

Sailor


----------



## Rasputina

The cookbook is great! I found quite a few recipes I can't wait to try out. Yummmm dolmas in the rice cooker.


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> The cookbook is great! I found quite a few recipes I can't wait to try out. Yummmm dolmas in the rice cooker.


Keep in mind that you have to pick the recipes that say "fuzzy logic." You can't do the steamed recipes in the machine you are getting (and the one I just got). However, the book has many recipes that can only be made in a fuzzy logic machine, so that makes up for the recipes we can't make.

L


----------



## Rasputina

I have a steamer already anyway, so I'm good there.


----------



## Silver

Rice cooker? I don't think so. I've gone my whole life without. But, um, I was a little bored today and decided to check out a thread that I hadn't visited. This one jumps up every time I hit the "New" button, so... Bet you guys can guess the rest, huh? I've now checked every available cooker on Amazon, and looks like 5 1/2 cup Fuzzy Logic Zo is for me. Maybe it will help satisfy the longing DH and I have for the rice served in our favorite Persian restaurant in California - well, once I learn to use it. Anyone have any special recipes for that rice they serve in Persian restaurants? Add some chopped onion and top with the ground red spice they serve and birds from the trees, tears to the eyes. Okay, anyone know what that ground red spice is?


----------



## Rasputina

Do you mean advieh or sumac?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Silver said:


> Add some chopped onion and top with the ground red spice they serve and birds from the trees, tears to the eyes. Okay, anyone know what that ground red spice is?


Assuming the "tears to the eyes" comment has to do with the 'heat' of the spice, I'd guess some variety of pepper, dried. . .but I'm not familiar with Persian food at all. . . .is it close to Turkish? They used cinnamon and other stuff. Maybe it's a spice blend?


----------



## Silver

Rasputina said:


> Do you mean advieh or sumac?


Yes, yes, Rasputina, I think you have it! I've checked out both of these online and advieh looks like the one. I'll get some of each just to be sure.



Ann in Arlington said:


> They used cinnamon and other stuff. Maybe it's a spice blend?


And advieh is a spice blend, Ann, so I think you're right on track, too.

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## rho

Silver said:


> Anyone have any special recipes for that rice they serve in Persian restaurants? Add some chopped onion and top with the ground red spice they serve and birds from the trees, tears to the eyes. Okay, anyone know what that ground red spice is?


I was thinking sumac also -

I did a simple simple recipe today that turned out good -- put a little butter in the bottom of the pot - diced up half a good size onion, a big clove of garlic and maybe 1/4 - 1/2 cup of broccoli chopped and one can of chicken meat-- cooked until the onion was pretty soft - then added one of the Zo. cups of brown rice and a can of chicken broth put on brown rice and let it go - when it sang to me I stirred it up a bit then let it stay on warm for about an hour --

was like chicken rice soup that wasn't soupy.

if I were to do it again - I might add a TBs of green chili and mushrooms - but it was good this way too. I just like to play with recipes.

mmmm I bet you could put some Velveeta cheese in it too to make it more casserole like.

A friend just left from cutting our lawn - (hubster couldn't get to it before he left because of weather) and dang my allergies are flaring from it ..... how can something that smells so good make your eyes itch so bad and your throat scratchy and sneezy --


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok, I just came home from Costco and brought home a rice cooker. YAY! I found the same one on Amazon. I included the link:


It cooks white rice, brown rice, quick rice. Has a smart steam system, a warmer, and delay timer. It came with a 2 year warranty, recipe book, steam tray, serving spatula, soup ladle, and measuring cup. I think it's worth a shot for only $29.99.


----------



## crebel

That sounds like a real bargain Never, have fun!


----------



## Leslie

Never, sounds fabulous! And you can cook a mountain of rice for your family!

Okay, so my machine is christening itself with this recipe:

*Riz au Parmesan*

serves 3 to 4

3 Tbsp unsalted butter
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 tsp minced garlic (I used 2 cloves in the press)
1 cup long grain white rice
1 2/3 cups chicken stock

3 Tbsp grated Parmesan or Asiago cheese

Set the rice cooker to regular cycle. Put 2 Tbsp of the butter in the bowl and let melt. Add onion and garlic and cook til softened (about 2 minutes). Add rice and cook until it is hot.* Add stock and stir. Close cover and let continue to cook on the regular cycle.

When the rice is finished, fluff with a spatula. Stir in remaining 1 Tbsp butter and grated cheese. Serve immediately.

*The recipe said to cook the rice for 10 minutes but I only cooked it for about 2.

It is still cooking so I can't give you a review...yet. I'll report back.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mmm sounds good, Leslie. I love rice. And here I am bach'ing it this weekend with my daughters.

We're ordering pizza. <sniff>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks, I hope it works well.  Hopefully I will get a chance to use it this weekend.


----------



## chynared21

Harvey said:


> Mmm sounds good, Leslie. I love rice. And here I am bach'ing it this weekend with my daughters.
> 
> We're ordering pizza. <sniff>


*Nothing wrong with a good pizza Harvey...enjoy *


----------



## mlewis78

It never had occurred to me before that some rice cookers may not cook brown rice or that the timing would be off for it.  I'd expect to make brown rice most of the time.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Leslie said:


> Never, sounds fabulous! And you can cook a mountain of rice for your family!
> 
> Okay, so my machine is christening itself with this recipe:
> 
> *Riz au Parmesan*
> 
> serves 3 to 4
> 
> 3 Tbsp unsalted butter
> 1/4 cup finely chopped onion
> 1/2 tsp minced garlic (I used 2 cloves in the press)
> 1 cup long grain white rice
> 1 2/3 cups chicken stock
> 
> 3 Tbsp grated Parmesan or Asiago cheese
> 
> Set the rice cooker to regular cycle. Put 2 Tbsp of the butter in the bowl and let melt. Add onion and garlic and cook til softened (about 2 minutes). Add rice and cook until it is hot.* Add stock and stir. Close cover and let continue to cook on the regular cycle.
> 
> When the rice is finished, fluff with a spatula. Stir in remaining 1 Tbsp butter and grated cheese. Serve immediately.
> 
> *The recipe said to cook the rice for 10 minutes but I only cooked it for about 2.
> 
> It is still cooking so I can't give you a review...yet. I'll report back.
> 
> L


Okay, how was it? Should I try this recipe?


----------



## Leslie

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, how was it? Should I try this recipe?


It was good. My husband thought it was great and had the added bonus of making him curious about the rice maker, which is good. For the past two days he's been complaining about another gadget, but when I created this steaming bowl of tasty rice, seemingly effortlessly, he was intrigued.

You could easily double or triple this recipe for your large family.

L


----------



## rho

I have my oatmeal going in my Rice Cooker now - I'm normally a plain oatmeal type of girl but decided to try one of the recipes in the cookbook - with milk, vanilla, maple syrup and cinnamon.  

I ended up adding a little green chilis and just a little velveeta to my chicken last night -- it was good - the velveeta didn't change it much just made it hold together more so I would probably leave that out - but it leaves open the idea that I could make an old casserole that my aunt used to make with rice, broccoli, and I don't remember if it was Cheese Whiz or Velveeta -- but it was a good casserole to have occasionally --- will have to look it up and see if I can adapt it (and make it smaller so not as much left over) to the rice cooker.


----------



## kdawna

You all have me interested......   I  actually have a Black and Decker  "Handy Steamer Plus Food Steamer/Rice Cooker.  I dug it out of a kitchen cabinet above my refridgerator. The booklet says the copyright  is 1991,1993 Black & Decker.  I think I used it once! It looks brand new. It has a white base and clear plastic food holder with a lid and some triangular shaped white piece also inside. Anyone else have this? Some of your recipes on here sound yummy. 
Kdawna


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh man!  You all are wearing on me!    I have been "monitoring" this thread for several days, as I hate to cook, yet hubby LOVES rice....He has actually been wanting us to purchase a rice cooker for a long time now.  As we are lounging around here this fine Saturday morning, I sent him a link to this thread to see what he thought of it.  

I KNEW I would get him on Kindleboards eventually!  Just had to wait for the right topic that doesn't relate to reading


----------



## rho

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Oh man! You all are wearing on me!  I have been "monitoring" this thread for several days, as I hate to cook, yet hubby LOVES rice....He has actually been wanting us to purchase a rice cooker for a long time now. As we are lounging around here this fine Saturday morning, I sent him a link to this thread to see what he thought of it.
> 
> I KNEW I would get him on Kindleboards eventually! Just had to wait for the right topic that doesn't relate to reading


well I have to say I like it enough that I added some different kinds of rice to my PeaPod order for tomorrow  And I am planning different things to cook with rice or with rice on the side ....

The oatmeal was pretty good - a bit more sweet than I like normally so next time I will do a more plain one and just put some banana and berries on it like I normally do and I think it will be perfect for me. Much much easier than cooking it on the stove.

Keep the recipes coming everyone - it is great to get opinions from people who have actually tried the recipe out.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

What is PeaPod?


----------



## drenee

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks, my bday isn't until 7/4....my hubby keeps asking me what I'd like.


Fireworks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> What is PeaPod?


A home delivery of groceries service. . .attached to Giant Food and maybe other chains as well. . . . an excellent solution if you HATE grocery shopping.


----------



## NogDog

Last night I made this recipe (as I mentioned in an earlier reply), substituting 2 cups of low-sodium chicken broth for 2 of the cups of water, a hot pepper sesame oil instead of regular sesame oil, and scattering a package of pre-cooked chicken on top of the other ingredients instead of the chicken thigh. It came out quite tasty, though I found the ginger to be a little overbearing. Next time I get around to trying it, I think I'll cut the recipe down to 2/3 the size, as the original just about overloaded my cooker, plus that will give a slightly higher chicken-to-rice ratio, which I think would be good. I'll probably cut the ginger down by a bit more than the 2/3 ratio so that it is more an enhancement and not too dominant over the other flavors.

Tomorrow I'll have to pick another recipe to try -- still deciding....


----------



## rho

Ann in Arlington said:


> A home delivery of groceries service. . .attached to Giant Food and maybe other chains as well. . . . an excellent solution if you HATE grocery shopping.


here it comes out of Stop and Shop -- _*the best thing eve*_r -- I get my list going during the week pick a day and time for delivery and it comes and is brought to the house and in 15 minutes all my shopping is done and put away - no crowds, no traffic, no aggrivation. And someone else carries all the heavy stuff for you --  Oh and they deliver up until 10pm if you are working


----------



## Leslie

I went to the grocery store and had a field day and came home with: steel cut oatmeal and four kinds of rice: Jasmine, Basmati, Texamati (brown) and Arborio (for risotto). I have some of the basmati cooking up now to serve with grilled sausages and vegetables for lunch. Here's the recipe:

*Indian Yellow Rice*

1 Tbsp olive oil
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
2 tsp turmeric
2 cups white basmati rice
2 1/2 cups chicken stock
1/2 tsp salt

Regular cycle -- turn cooker on. Melt butter and olive in the pan and when melted, add rice and turmeric. Stir, cover and cook for 10 minutes. Then add chicken stock, stir, and reset cooker to the beginning of the regular cooking cycle.

Serves 6 to 8

L


----------



## Anju 

Ann in Arlington said:


> A home delivery of groceries service. . .attached to Giant Food and maybe other chains as well. . . . an excellent solution if you HATE grocery shopping.


Also would keep you from getting those things that you don't need, but look sooooo good in the store  think that is called impulse buying? We have a store here that does delivery, which is good because so many folks are elderly and don't need to be out driving (ARGH), but I walk by my store several times a day so it is easy for me to pick up what I need and the costs are so high there is no impulse buying for me.

back to regular scheduled programming now


----------



## rho

Anju No. 469 said:


> Also would keep you from getting those things that you don't need, but look sooooo good in the store  think that is called impulse buying? We have a store here that does delivery, which is good because so many folks are elderly and don't need to be out driving (ARGH), but I walk by my store several times a day so it is easy for me to pick up what I need and the costs are so high there is no impulse buying for me.
> 
> back to regular scheduled programming now


oh it definitely makes a difference in the impulse buying - I stick to my list and shop from the sales first so I am saving a LOT of money using PeaPod. If anyone wants to try it out PM me and if you use my email as a referral I get $10 off my next order


----------



## Rasputina

ooo my rice cooker just arrived!

Ok, I have sushi rice cooking for rice bowls for lunch. 

The hubby is making carnitas for dinner too yummmmm.


----------



## Leslie

The Indian rice is very good.

I scooped out enough for our lunch (my daughter has a friend over, so there were four of us). I left the rest of the rice in the cooker on "keep warm" mode. I have boneless pork chops, artichokes, and rice for dinner. This is so cool...I am in love with this thing!

We will have a group of young people here overnight (the prom is happening and one young man who lives on an island in Casco Bay needs to sleep here since the ferry won't be running late at night) so I think I'll make a big batch of oatmeal for the morning.

This is fun!


----------



## Rasputina

That sounds fun Leslie!

My sushi rice came out perfect, even though I only had 1 3/4 rice cooker cups left in the bag and eye balled the water. I'm finishing up the veggies for my rice bowl lunch. This is exciting.


----------



## Rasputina

So, I went to Whole Foods and bought more sushi rice and some brown rices. I have some brown in the rice cooker right now. Everyone loved the rice bowls we had for lunch.


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> ooo my rice cooker just arrived!
> 
> Ok, I have sushi rice cooking for rice bowls for lunch.
> 
> The hubby is making carnitas for dinner too yummmmm.


recipes please


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> I went to the grocery store and had a field day and came home with: steel cut oatmeal and four kinds of rice: Jasmine, Basmati, Texamati (brown) and Arborio (for risotto). I have some of the basmati cooking up now to serve with grilled sausages and vegetables for lunch. Here's the recipe:
> 
> *Indian Yellow Rice*
> 
> 1 Tbsp olive oil
> 2 Tbsp unsalted butter
> 2 tsp turmeric
> 2 cups white basmati rice
> 2 1/2 cups chicken stock
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> Regular cycle -- turn cooker on. Melt butter and olive in the pan and when melted, add rice and turmeric. Stir, cover and cook for 10 minutes. Then add chicken stock, stir, and reset cooker to the beginning of the regular cooking cycle.
> 
> Serves 6 to 8
> 
> L


how much tumeric did you put in the rice??


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> how much tumeric did you put in the rice??


Duh. Stupid me, I left it off the list! 2 teaspoons. I fixed the original post/recipe and where you quoted it.

L


----------



## Rasputina

I used 1 3/4 rice cooker cups of sushi rice and filled the water to 2 cups marker. That was the last of the sushi rice I had till I went to the store. I'll have to get the carnitas recipe from hubby, he is taking a nap right now.


----------



## Leslie

Rice cooker enablers! Help! I need your help!

I am looking at recipes for oatmeal. What I want to know is: do I use the rice cooker measuring cup for one cup (which is smaller than our US one cup) or do I use a traditional one cup measure?

Answer quickly, please!

L


----------



## Rasputina

Haven't cooked any in my cooker yet, but the recipe in the rice cooker cookbook is US measures. The rice cooker cups are mainly important when cooking rice, if you are using the markings on the bowl for how much water per rice cooker cup. So for oatmeal, I'd use my standard measuring cup.


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Duh. Stupid me, I left it off the list! 2 teaspoons. I fixed the original post/recipe and where you quoted it.
> 
> L


no problems I'm just glad I realized it before trying to make it - with my luck you would have been traveling or something


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> Haven't cooked any in my cooker yet, but the recipe in the rice cooker cookbook is US measures. The rice cooker cups are mainly important when cooking rice, if you are using the markings on the bowl for how much water per rice cooker cup. So for oatmeal, I'd use my standard measuring cup.


I read somewhere to be sure to put a pinch of sea salt (I used Kosher salt) in your oatmeal - I think it helps keep it from foaming up and overflowing --- I could be wrong though ...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Fireworks.


Yep, it's cool to have fireworks on your bday. 

Leslie I'm glad the recipe was good...I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## corkyb

I have read this thread three times and boiled down to two choices. Both are zojirushi. The NP HBC IH 10 cup or the NS ZCC 18. I can get a good buy on either one. I want to be able to cook brown rice, many other grains such as barley, millet, amaranth, and oatmeal in it. I don't like unevenly cooked rice with a brown crust on the bottom. Any suggestions on what to buy? There will be about a $70 difference in price, but I keep thinking the NSZCC is an older model and perhaps I should get the newer induction heating one.

Calling all rice enablers!
Paula ny

Zojirushi NP-HBC Induction Heating System Rice Cooker & Warmer - Color: Stainless Steel, 10 cups / 1.8 liters

Zojirushi NS-ZCC18 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White


----------



## Rasputina

Those are the same two I had narrowed it down to. I ended up going with the fuzzy logic ZCC model because it has a semi brown setting and I cook a lot of basmati and jasmine which are semi brown rices. The induction model doesn't have a semi brown setting but it does do gaba brown rice. If gaba brown is important to you then I'd go with the induction. The other difference is that the ZCC has a reheat mode. I figured that I wouldn't use gaba brown enough to warrant giving up the semi brown setting. So far I've made white sushi rice and brown short grain rice in my ZCC and they both have been perfect.


----------



## Leslie

I have the ZCC and in two days of ownership, I couldn't be happier with it. I've made two batches of rice and this morning, I had a big pot of delicious oatmeal waiting for me when I woke up. I made rice for lunch yesterday, kept it hot all afternoon and had it again with dinner. It's not too big, looks nice on the counter and is made in Japan. Is the other one made in Japan, too?

I am thrilled with my purchase and am loving this machine!

L


----------



## Shadowraven

rho said:


> oh it definitely makes a difference in the impulse buying - I stick to my list and shop from the sales first so I am saving a LOT of money using PeaPod. If anyone wants to try it out PM me and if you use my email as a referral I get $10 off my next order


This sounds awesome, so I looked it up. Why is it that hardly any of these home delivery grocery services (this isn't the first one I've looked at) exist in California? And if they do exist in CA, they never deliver to my area? Is it because not enough people in the areas would order this? In San Diego I figured enough people would be well-off enough to do this... but no matter what area I lived in (even lived within a few blocks of SDSU at one point) they don't deliver? Although I know that my ghetto-ass city of Palmdale would definitely not have enough people using it to make it business worthy... unless I lived in Quartz Hill maybe.


----------



## Shadowraven

... a desert recipe from the Ultimate Rice Cooker book that people posted about earlier. I've tried this in my steamer/rice cooker (on/off cooker) and loved it. I want to try the chocolate varieties next 

*Steamed Banana Custard*
2 medium ripe bananas, peeled and cut into thick slices
1/2 c whole milk _(we use soy in our house which worked)_
1/2 c half-and-half or heavy cream
1/4 c sugar
2 large eggs
1 large egg yolk
1 t vanilla extract
1/2 t coconut extract _(I probably left this out since I don't see a bottle in my cabinet) _

Coat inside of 4 ramekins w/ cooking spray. Divide banana chunks among the cups.

In medium bowl, beat together milk, half-and-half, sugar, eggs, yolk, and extracts with whisk until smooth. Pour custard over bananas filling ramekins 3/4 full. Cover each w/ aluminum and crimp edges to seal.

Add 4 c hot water to cooker bowl and set for regular cycle. When water comes to boil arrange cups in the tray or baskets (works best steaming a double rack of custards at one time). Place tray or baskets in cooker and close cover. Steam until custards are just set and slightly wobbly in center (35-40 minutes). Unplug machine.

Remove custards from cooker with metal tongs. Remove foil covers. Let cool, then refrigerate until ready to serve.

---

_Now since I have an on/off machine I doubt I did the boil the water thing. I can't remember, but I either just cooked the custards starting the machine once I put them in there... or I may have let the machine run for a few minutes, then put in the ramekins and cooked 35-40 min. And we only had this once, but I did write a note to myself in my cookbook that it's probably better served warm. We usually "follow directions" the first time, and then adjust accordingly on follow-up times._


----------



## corkyb

Yes, they are both made in Japan. It seems like I can get a better deal on the more expensive one at the moment. Where did you all buy yours? 
Also, I usually cook basmati brown and jasmine brown rice. would they still be considered semi brown or brown? I like the reheat mode too actually so would snap up the white one if I could find a good deal. thought I could use a 20% off at bed, bath and beyond but it seems they only sell it online and I don't see where I could use a coupon online. Besides, there is tax there But the models on ebay aren't as good a deal as the NPHBC model.
Oh, decisions, decisions.
Paula ny



> I have the *ZCC* and in two days of ownership, I couldn't be happier with it. I've made two batches of rice and this morning, I had a big pot of delicious oatmeal waiting for me when I woke up. I made rice for lunch yesterday, kept it hot all afternoon and had it again with dinner. It's not too big, looks nice on the counter and is made in Japan. Is the other one made in Japan, too?
> 
> I am thrilled with my purchase and am loving this machine!
> 
> L


----------



## Leslie

I bought mine from Amazon. I have Prime so free shipping and I had it in two days. Plus I charged it to my Amazon card so I'll get 525 points towards my next $25 gift certificate.

Edit to add: If you buy it from Amazon and link to Amazon from KindleBoards (which I did), Harvey will get a small percentage, which is good for all of us.

L


----------



## Rasputina

I bought mine from Amazon because I have prime membership and could get it the next day. I was too lazy to drive around in the heat looking for it locally.


----------



## Leslie

re: brown and semibrown... the owner's manual has a chart which says: 

Brown rice is rice with the chaff removed.

Semibrown rice various amounts of the bran and germ removed (30%, 50%, 70%). Maybe you could look at the package and see if it specifies if only the chaff is removed or some amount of bran and germ? That might answer your question.

L


----------



## rho

corkyb said:


> I have read this thread three times and boiled down to two choices. Both are zojirushi. The NP HBC IH 10 cup
> 
> Calling all rice enablers!
> Paula ny
> 
> Zojirushi NP-HBC Induction Heating System Rice Cooker & Warmer - Color: Stainless Steel, 10 cups / 1.8 liters
> 
> Zojirushi NS-ZCC18 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White


I got the NP-HBC10 5 1/2 cup size one and I love it - like Leslie I've only had it a few days but it works great - I did brown rice, brown rice with chicken etc, and oatmeal in it and they came out great..


----------



## rho

Shadowraven said:


> This sounds awesome, so I looked it up. Why is it that hardly any of these home delivery grocery services (this isn't the first one I've looked at) exist in California? And if they do exist in CA, they never deliver to my area? Is it because not enough people in the areas would order this? In San Diego I figured enough people would be well-off enough to do this... but no matter what area I lived in (even lived within a few blocks of SDSU at one point) they don't deliver? Although I know that my ghetto-ass city of Palmdale would definitely not have enough people using it to make it business worthy... unless I lived in Quartz Hill maybe.


wow I would have thought you would have it before this tiny little hick town did


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> wow I would have thought you would have it before this tiny little hick town did


A tiny little hick town where movie stars live for part of the year .

We don't have PeaPod or similar services, either. I wish we did. If I lived on an island in Casco Bay I could get my groceries delivered but for those of us on the mainland...nada.

L


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> A tiny little hick town where movie stars live for part of the year .
> 
> We don't have PeaPod or similar services, either. I wish we did. If I lived on an island in Casco Bay I could get my groceries delivered but for those of us on the mainland...nada.
> 
> L


lol well there is that but most of those rich and famous don't do their own shopping anyway


----------



## corkyb

Well I did it!! I bought the HBC 18 IH one. Ebay has about seven more of them from this one buyer for $229.99 shipped. That's a $50.00 savings from Amazon or any of the other less expensive places. I couldn't pass it up. I have wanted a zo forever. I eat a LOT of whole grains so this should do me fine. And I think I read somewhere that the almost brown varieties or whatever they are called can be done on one of the settings. It does have the reheat option too I think. I can't wait to get it. Only trouble is it is being shipped UPS ground, but only from New Jersey and I am in upstate NY so I should get it this week sometime I hope. I am sick of soggy or toasty rice. I had brown rice at PF Changs the other day and that about made up my mind. It was soooo much better than what I cook in my steamer or on/off rice cooker. Thanks for all your help everyone. I am on a no spend budget and bought a Kindle 2 about 3 weeks ago and have not stopped spending since then. You all really are a bunch of enablers, but then I am the shopping queen. One of my favorite things to do....

Can anyone tell me how to quote correctly without all the code at the top? I tried to read instructions, but didn't understand them.
thanks



rho said:


> I got the NP-HBC10 5 1/2 cup size one and I love it - like Leslie I've only had it a few days but it works great - I did brown rice, brown rice with chicken etc, and oatmeal in it and they came out great..


----------



## rho

corkyb said:


> Can anyone tell me how to quote correctly without all the code at the top? I tried to read instructions, but didn't understand them.
> thanks


I generally hit the quote - then delete what I am not responding too --- or I copy and paste the part in I want and just put [ quote ] in front and [ /quote ] after it -- without the spaces before and after the word quote... if that makes any sense

oh and you are going to love your Zo...


----------



## mlewis78

I bought the Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook last night and read through parts of it last night. I don't have a cooker yet, but thought this would help me decide whether or not and which to buy. Now I see that I would need one with a porridge setting for making oatmeal, and I prefer brown rices over white.

I may have a defective book, but the green text is awful and on many pages it's very light. It was the only one in the store (Borders) and I didn't look inside before I bought it. I may write to the publisher about this. I haven't bought any cookbooks in a long while, but I think that many of them use colored text. Ughhhh. My eyes still hurt.

I decided to get the book (with a coupon) there because I didn't have the patience to order from Amazon this time. They usually ship to me from Secaucus (very close to NYC), but with free shipping usually sit on it for an unpredictable number of days. Used to get everything from them right away. I wanted to read some of this before actually buying the cooker, which I may get through Amazon.


----------



## rho

mlewis78 said:


> I may have a defective book, but the green text is awful and on many pages it's very light. It was the only one in the store (Borders) and I didn't look inside before I bought it. I may write to the publisher about this. I haven't bought any cookbooks in a long while, but I think that many of them use colored text. Ughhhh. My eyes still hurt.


no that is the color - it sucks doesn't it -- you only want to pick it up and read for a little while then put it down -- maybe we are all spoiled by our Kindle Print


----------



## Rasputina

Here is the comparison chart that lists the features for the models http://www.zojirushi.com/ourproducts/how_and_chart/comparison_pdf/Zojirushi%20Rice%20Cooker%20Chart.pdf


----------



## mlewis78

rho said:


> no that is the color - it sucks doesn't it -- you only want to pick it up and read for a little while then put it down -- maybe we are all spoiled by our Kindle Print


You would think that at least the introductory section about various kinds of rice and cookers would have black text. Normally I would prefer to have a cookbook in paper book form, but if this ever comes out in kindle (and I doubt that it will), I will purchase it.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> You would think that at least the introductory section about various kinds of rice and cookers would have black text. Normally I would prefer to have a cookbook in paper book form, but if this ever comes out in kindle (and I doubt that it will), I will purchase it.


The print on the cookbook really leaves something to be desired, that's for sure!

I am trying to find a one-pot meal to make for tomorrow. I have to work at the Free Clinic tomorrow evening so I don't get home til 8 or 8:30. It would be nice to have something my husband can eat first then I can eat when I get home. Hmmm....

L


----------



## Anju 

There are a couple of stores in the area that might sell rice cookers, rice is a big part of meals here, so think next week I'll take a handful of change and start riding the bus to the places to find one!  I am convinced!  Just hope I can get one as good as the ones mentioned here.  Do know I need porridge and brown rice settings.  Keep posting recipes y'all!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok, I'm trying my rice cooker out for the first time.  Just cooking a little white rice with kosher salt...to see how it comes out.  Later I will try the yummy recipes.


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> The print on the cookbook really leaves something to be desired, that's for sure!
> 
> I am trying to find a one-pot meal to make for tomorrow. I have to work at the Free Clinic tomorrow evening so I don't get home til 8 or 8:30. It would be nice to have something my husband can eat first then I can eat when I get home. Hmmm....
> 
> L


the one I did with the chicken the other day was good - you could add mixed frozen vegetables (I probably would thaw them out first) - I used canned chicken because that is all I had on hand but you could use leftover chicken in it --- or you could do it with all the other stuff and add chicken at the end if you are worried about the delay where it will just be held warm -- Or you could do all the flavor stuff in the rice -- then cut up chicken breasts in bite size pieces and marinade it overnight and just hit it in the fry pan or wok just before eating ...... or do the same with shrimp .....

my cooker just sang at me so I will go fluff my rice -- chicken is cooking in the oven so when hubster gets home he can have a quick bite to eat too --


----------



## mlewis78

This one looks ideal to me:










or this one:










I'm starting to obsess. My priorities are for making brown rice and steel-cut oatmeal (which I never have now because it takes too long). I eat oatmeal with yogurt and fruit on top for everyday breakfast.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just finished cooking my white rice...and it's perfect.  The best $29 I've spent!!!


----------



## NogDog

I tried this rice and black beans recipe tonight as a side dish with my chicken burrito, and it was pretty good and really simple to make. (I added one chopped up green onion because I had some lying around.)


----------



## Leslie

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just finished cooking my white rice...and it's perfect. The best $29 I've spent!!!


Congratulations! Welcome to the club! Now it is time to start getting adventurous.

L


----------



## rho

NogDog said:


> I tried this rice and black beans recipe tonight as a side dish with my chicken burrito, and it was pretty good and really simple to make. (I added one chopped up green onion because I had some lying around.)


that looks great - do you think using another type of bean will effect it too much -- I have a thing about Black Beans ...


----------



## Sailor

I have the same rice cooker Neversleepsawink has. It is 10 cups and has worked great for me for 2 years.

I made this little creative recipe last night for Ravioli:

2 packages refrigerated ravioli (I did chicken and cheese) put into rice cooker.
Add 1 jar pasta sauce and 1 jar water...just till ravioli are almost covered.
Put some frozen meatballs on top.

Close the lid, set to white rice setting. When the timer went off I still had liquid so I reset the white rice setting and when the timer went off, it was done to perfection. I only ate 1 ravioli to taste it and it was really good, not gummy or mushy.

Sailor


----------



## rho

sailor said:


> I have the same rice cooker Neversleepsawink has. It is 10 cups and has worked great for me for 2 years.
> 
> I made this little creative recipe last night for Ravioli:
> 
> 2 packages refrigerated ravioli (I did chicken and cheese) put into rice cooker.
> Add 1 jar pasta sauce and 1 jar water...just till ravioli are almost covered.
> Put some frozen meatballs on top.
> 
> Close the lid, set to white rice setting. When the timer went off I still had liquid so I reset the white rice setting and when the timer went off, it was done to perfection. I only ate 1 ravioli to taste it and it was really good, not gummy or mushy.
> 
> Sailor
> 
> You are so brave - to try this out - but I have to say I am putting it in my little notebook to try sometime ....


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ Rho,

I have a big dog if my recipes don't turn out! He loves everything. 

Sailor


----------



## jazzi

mlewis78 said:


> This one looks ideal to me:


It is. Same one I have, and the rice is always perfect. Not crazy about the sounds, but the rice cooks perfectly while giving you more time to read on your Kindle.


----------



## NogDog

rho said:


> that looks great - do you think using another type of bean will effect it too much -- I have a thing about Black Beans ...


I can't imagine why you couldn't use something like pinto beans and get the same effect. You could probably even use kidney beans, though I don't particularly care their texture. (I prefer chili with pinto or black beans.)


----------



## rho

jazzi said:


> It is. Same one I have, and the rice is always perfect. Not crazy about the sounds, but the rice cooks perfectly while giving you more time to read on your Kindle.


lol I like that it sings to me when it starts and when it is done -- I think you can change the tone to a beep - if it is the same as mine -- it looks like mine ....


----------



## Anju 

Thought I had a cook-in bag, found instead a microwave rice cooker, nice, but absolutely no instructions, probably why i stuck it in the back of the cabinet.  DH has not a clue, so will continue to look for an electric rice cooker, with instructions    Went to the store, they always have cook-in bags at Thanksgiving and Christmas, but no such luck today and no one was there who could help me.  How can you explain a cook-in bag to a Mexican that does not speak English? or even understands gringos?


----------



## rho

a couple of things - first - when hubster got home (10pm) and finally ate - the first thing he said was "This is fantastic rice"  Guess I won him over already   btw -- since I knew the rice would be waiting in the warm condition till he got home I grated one garlic clove over it and mixed it up - I figured since the sauce from the chicken had onion and garlic in it that it would be good and it was... 

Second -- does anyone know how to reheat oatmeal the next day - -- I got a little carried away last night and ended up making enough for 2 days - I will figure out how much for one day - - sometime


----------



## Angela

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thought I had a cook-in bag, found instead a microwave rice cooker, nice, but absolutely no instructions, probably why i stuck it in the back of the cabinet. DH has not a clue, so will continue to look for an electric rice cooker, with instructions  Went to the store, they always have cook-in bags at Thanksgiving and Christmas, but no such luck today and no one was there who could help me. How can you explain a cook-in bag to a Mexican that does not speak English? or even understands gringos?


Anju I would be happy to send you some cooking bags.


----------



## rho

just cleaned up my oatmeal (had let it cool to put in a container) and was cleaning the pot to do my rice for tonight - 

I would make it a habit to take the silver top lid (inside the lid) and clean it good - but to also on the outside of the Zo where the steam comes out you can lift that off and go over the sink to open it up (ask me why I stipulate that  ) - there was a bit of oatmeal in there along with water from the moisture from the steam - I can see how people are getting an overflow if they don't realize that comes off to clean out too and it gets clogged up .... it was really simple to do 

of course I may be the only person who didn't realize that came off right away --


----------



## hazeldazel

yeah, you definitely have to wipe the steam vent.  Whenever I do oatmeal, no matter the amount, there's always a small amount of residue.  It's easy to wipe clean with a moist paper towel.  I'll have to try the trick with adding a little bit of salt.


----------



## Anju 

Thank you Angela, let me make sure first that Pancho doesn't have some, he tends to put things where you would never look.  I'll let you know.

Hey rho - maybe you could make oatcakes?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Well the $29 dollar rice maker cooked my rice perfectly.  It was very easy to clean too.  Next I need to try cooking veggies and meat. Hmmm...maybe sometime this week.   I loved that I didn't have to time it.  It timed it itself.


----------



## rho

hazeldazel said:


> yeah, you definitely have to wipe the steam vent. Whenever I do oatmeal, no matter the amount, there's always a small amount of residue. It's easy to wipe clean with a moist paper towel. I'll have to try the trick with adding a little bit of salt.


I read that but you know what is funny -- I thought that just meant the hole on the inside - I didn't realize that they meant the whole part that lifted off on the top of the machine -- sometimes I can be quite dense


----------



## mlewis78

I just ordered this one.



It said there was one left and more were coming, but now that I've ordered it, it doesn't say anything about that. It's Aroma brand and similar to the one that Neversleeps bought, but smaller. I had some of these on my wish list last night and looked at the list today and saw the price (29.95) and decided "OK this is it." I lusted for the Zojirushi $139 (Amazon) model, which I saw on ebay new for $118, but was concerned that I might feel guilty (being unemployed and having just bought a netbook two weeks ago). Neversleeps comments really helped in my decision. It claims to be a steamer as well but it isn't, according to the reviews. For $32.50 total, I can't go wrong with this. Amazon charges New York state customers sales tax (thanks to Gov. P's pursuit of them). I picked free shipping, so it may take a while. Whew! Now I can stop obsessing.

Aroma ARC-914S Cool-Touch 8-Cup Rice Cooker and Steamer, White with Silver Control Panel


----------



## mlewis78

The picture link didn't work, but you get the idea (they're out of them for now, anyway).

I bought a bag of brown rice last night, so now I know it won't go to waste.  Maybe I'll cook some the old-fashioned way tomorrow.

Marti


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sailor said:


> I have the same rice cooker Neversleepsawink has. It is 10 cups and has worked great for me for 2 years.
> 
> I made this little creative recipe last night for Ravioli:
> 
> 2 packages refrigerated ravioli (I did chicken and cheese) put into rice cooker.
> Add 1 jar pasta sauce and 1 jar water...just till ravioli are almost covered.
> Put some frozen meatballs on top.
> 
> Close the lid, set to white rice setting. When the timer went off I still had liquid so I reset the white rice setting and when the timer went off, it was done to perfection. I only ate 1 ravioli to taste it and it was really good, not gummy or mushy.
> 
> Sailor


Sounds good...needs to go into my recipe book. Thanks.


----------



## rho

sailor said:


> I have the same rice cooker Neversleepsawink has. It is 10 cups and has worked great for me for 2 years.
> 
> I made this little creative recipe last night for Ravioli:
> 
> 2 packages refrigerated ravioli (I did chicken and cheese) put into rice cooker.
> Add 1 jar pasta sauce and 1 jar water...just till ravioli are almost covered.
> Put some frozen meatballs on top.
> 
> Close the lid, set to white rice setting. When the timer went off I still had liquid so I reset the white rice setting and when the timer went off, it was done to perfection. I only ate 1 ravioli to taste it and it was really good, not gummy or mushy.
> 
> Sailor


I forgot to ask -- does the ravioli absorb all the liquid?? Then do you put more on it?

And Leslie what did you decide to make today ---

AND tonight we had leftover chicken - I made up what I thought would be enough rice for dinner and extra --- well hubby really really likes the rice and it is all gone! So he may have thought I was crazy to buy a rice cooker but I think I am winning him over


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> And Leslie what did you decide to make today ---


My husband made this since I was working at the Free Clinic. I told him to halve it but I am not sure he did. It was good but I think it will be better re-heated tomorrow when the flavors have had a chance to blend a bit.

*Hearty Split Pea Soup with Turkey Sausage*

2 cups green split peas, picked over and rinsed
6 cups water
1/2 pound turkey kielbasa, split lengthwise and cut into 1/4" slices
1 medium size yellow onion, chopped
6 garlic cloves, chopped
2 medium sized carrots, split lengthwise and cut into 1/4" slices
2 large stalks of celery, chopped
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp thyme (or 2 tsps fresh thyme, chopped)
1 bay leaf

Everything goes into the pot. Close the cover and set for a one hour (more or less) cycle. On my machine, we picked regular rice. After an hour, check the soup, adjust the seasoning, and if needed, continue to cook for another 30 minutes or so.

Remove the bay leaf before serving.


----------



## corkyb

Whooohoooo!  My zo will be here on thursday.  Yesterday they said they would be putting it in the mail on Friday.  I was immediately regretful I didn't spend the extra $50 and get it at Amazon before my Prime runs out this week.  But instead I threw a hissy fit seeing that I paid for it on Sunday and they were saying they would place it in UPS ground transit on Friday.  NOT ACCEPTABLE.  they wrote me back saying they were shipping it today.  This is an ebay purchase and a really good deal.  They just posted ten more.
Paula ny


----------



## bookfiend

WOW Leslie, the hubby really got adventurous!  Glad it worked out, Ill have to try it.  Maybe on the brown rice setting to let the peas soak a bit.


----------



## mlewis78

Just checked my order status on Amazon for my Aroma rice cooker.  I think they won't really wait this long but it says expected ship date May 26!  This is what I get for free shipping.  Does Amazon prime cost about $79 a year?


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Just checked my order status on Amazon for my Aroma rice cooker. I think they won't really wait this long but it says expected ship date May 26! This is what I get for free shipping. Does Amazon prime cost about $79 a year?


Yup. $79, exactly.

L


----------



## mlewis78

I made brown rice just now the old fashioned stove-top way.  Wanted to compare so that I'll appreciate the rice cooker after it arrives.  I'm eating the brown rice with black beans and hot sauce.  Had to eat something else while the rice was cooking, since I'd just returned from swimming (an hour ago).


----------



## Leslie

Okay, now I am going to try to make some grits for breakfast. 

No one in Maine eats grits, but I love them.

L


----------



## mlewis78

My father loved grits and made them often.  He's not from the south but thought he was.  I never thought much of grits, but if I flavored them with something they would be OK. 

Leslie, let us know how well it turns out.


----------



## jazzi

Leslie said:


> Okay, now I am going to try to make some grits for breakfast.
> 
> L


This should be interesting. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ak rain

what is grits?  said quietly

sylvia


----------



## jazzi

ak rain said:


> what is grits? said quietly
> 
> sylvia


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grits


----------



## corkyb

Oh joy!  UPS tracking says my ZO is out for delivery for today.  I so hope I come home from work to find it here.  Only problem is I cooked up ten cups of rice in my old cheap rice cooker once they told me that they couldn't ship til Friday.  I am soooo glad I got on their case about that.  Jees. I pay in five minutes and they weren't going to ship for six days!  Some deal they got going.  Anyway, VERY excited right now to try my new zojirushi.  
Paula ny


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> My father loved grits and made them often. He's not from the south but thought he was. I never thought much of grits, but if I flavored them with something they would be OK.
> 
> Leslie, let us know how well it turns out.


I didn't make the grits last night because I ended up making corn muffins instead. Maybe tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.

Sylvia, grits are made from corn. You can cook them up and serve as a hot cereal. They have a very different texture than oatmeal -- smooth and creamy. They are ubiquitous in the south and are not just served for breakfast. I've had them fried, in a casserole, mixed with cheese and onions and served with shrimp on top (that was tasty!). Here in Maine, you couldn't get a grit in a restaurant if your life depended on it. LOL. Fortunately, they do sell quick grits in the store so I can make them at home and satisfy my occasional craving.


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> Oh joy! UPS tracking says my ZO is out for delivery for today. I so hope I come home from work to find it here. Only problem is I cooked up ten cups of rice in my old cheap rice cooker once they told me that they couldn't ship til Friday. I am soooo glad I got on their case about that. Jees. I pay in five minutes and they weren't going to ship for six days! Some deal they got going. Anyway, VERY excited right now to try my new zojirushi.
> Paula ny


Keep us posted, Paula! So exciting, all these rice cookers finding new homes....

L


----------



## jazzi

Leslie said:


> I didn't make the grits last night because I ended up making corn muffins instead. Maybe tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Sylvia, grits are made from corn. You can cook them up and serve as a hot cereal. They have a very different texture than oatmeal -- smooth and creamy. They are ubiquitous in the south and are not just served for breakfast. I've had them fried, in a casserole, mixed with cheese and onions and served with shrimp on top (that was tasty!). Here in Maine, you couldn't get a grit in a restaurant if your life depended on it. LOL. Fortunately, they do sell quick grits in the store so I can make them at home and satisfy my occasional craving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, shrimp and grits are so good!


----------



## Wheezie

Oh the "pull" to buy a ZO is almost overwhelming. I tried to quench the desire with a iPhone 3G purchase a few days ago, but to no avail. Now with the Amazon app on the iPhone I will almost certainly succumb to the RICE COOKER purchase. Corkyb- very excited for you !
Lettie



corkyb said:


> Oh joy! UPS tracking says my ZO is out for delivery for today. -- Anyway, VERY excited right now to try my new zojirushi.
> Paula ny


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Here in Maine, you couldn't get a grit in a restaurant if your life depended on it. LOL. Fortunately, they do sell quick grits in the store so I can make them at home and satisfy my occasional craving.


I make grits in my rice maker a couple of times a week - works great. Leslie, do you have Cracker Barrel restaurants in Maine (I thought they were everywhere)? If so, they serve good grits as a regular part of the menu all day long.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> I make grits in my rice maker a couple of times a week - works great. Leslie, do you have Cracker Barrel restaurants in Maine (I thought they were everywhere)? If so, they serve good grits as a regular part of the menu all day long.


No. The closest Cracker Barrel is down in Massachusetts.

We also don't have Red Lobster here. Hm, I wonder why... 

L


----------



## Leslie

Wheezie said:


> Oh the "pull" to buy a ZO is almost overwhelming. I tried to quench the desire with a iPhone 3G purchase a few days ago, but to no avail. Now with the Amazon app on the iPhone I will almost certainly succumb to the RICE COOKER purchase. Corkyb- very excited for you !
> Lettie


You need a rice cooker. Then you can join all of us in sharing recipes!

L


----------



## rla1996

OK you guys ARE A BUNCH OF ENABLERS.  Now you have me wanting a rice cooker and I rarely eat rice.  For some reason I prefer potatoes to rice.  But now I'm thinking that if I had a rice cooker I'd eat more rice.  I think I'd have to start with a cheap one though and then upgrade if I really used it.  DH would have Heart attack (at 30) if a paid $200 for a rice cooker when we rarely eat rice.


----------



## Cindy416

I use my bread machine (without the paddle) to bake rice. It works like a charm, and is a good way to make further use of something that already sits on my counter.


----------



## rho

I never had a grit before a few years ago and always wondered what they were - then I had some at a Cracker Barrel and realized they are like smooth Samp.  

So here is my question - I never had Polenta - what is that like on a Samp/grit taste line with Polenta??


----------



## mlewis78

Amazon shipped my Aroma rice cooker today via UPS from Indiana. It should be here Friday.


----------



## Cindy416

You all definitely are enablers. I LOVE to cook, and have just about every gadget made for cooking. Now I suppose I won't be content to use my bread machine to cook rice. Thanks!!!


----------



## Rasputina

IME polenta is generally thicker than grits.


----------



## jazzi

rho said:


> I never had a grit before a few years ago and always wondered what they were - then I had some at a Cracker Barrel and realized they are like smooth Samp.


Hopefully I'm not the only one who didn't know.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samp


----------



## rla1996

you're not


----------



## rho

jazzi said:


> Hopefully I'm not the only one who didn't know.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samp


oops sorry I forget people everywhere didn't grow up eating things like this -- it's basically hominy broken up - it's dried -- to cook it we would soak overnight then cook it - can add some navy beans or some boiled cut up potato depending on what you had on hand - we would use some onion and carrot (not all the time on the carrot) sauteed up in salt pork and added after it cooked for awhile -- when times were good we would add a smoked ham hock or two for flavor -- samp is pretty bland -- and I think it is one of those recipes if you grew up eating you have some nostalgia for but if you didn't eat it then you kind of think bleech. Something like the creamed salt cod on baked potato for dinner or clam pie I also grew up eating .


----------



## hazeldazel

dude, what's a hominy?    

<--- cali girl

seriously, i think i know this one, only because DH is from St. Louis.  it's corn treated with lye, right?

Polenta is a thick paste made from roughly ground corn (yellow kind).  It usually comes in a tube like breakfast sausage, i usually cut it up into slices and sautee it with a little butter until it get browned.  yummmmmm...


----------



## jazzi

rla1996 said:


> you're not


Whew!


----------



## rho

hazeldazel said:


> dude, what's a hominy?
> 
> <--- cali girl
> 
> seriously, i think i know this one, only because DH is from St. Louis. it's corn treated with lye, right?
> 
> Polenta is a thick paste made from roughly ground corn (yellow kind). It usually comes in a tube like breakfast sausage, i usually cut it up into slices and sautee it with a little butter until it get browned. yummmmmm...


that is my understanding of what Samp or Hominy is 

I guess I'm going to have to try polenta


----------



## Rasputina

polenta in a tube? I've only ever eaten it homemade. It isn't always thick enough to cut. You can eat it thiner and freshly made where it is more like grits, or let it set up and then slice and pan fry it. 

hominy, I mostly use for making pozole, yummmmmmm


----------



## Cindy416

I love hominy, both in pozole and just heated with some butter or cheese. I don't care for polenta in a tube, but homemade polenta is delicious!


----------



## Angela

Cindy416 said:


> I love hominy, both in pozole and just heated with some butter or cheese. I don't care for polenta in a tube, but homemade polenta is delicious!


Creamed Hominy

2 large cans of hominy (I mix yellow & white)
8 oz cream cheese
1 small can chopped green chiles

Mix together in oven-safe dish. Heat in 350 degree oven until bubbly (25-30 minutes).... Yum!
Can also be heated in microwave or crockpot

Guess you could heat it in your rice cooker as well!


----------



## Angela

Cindy416 said:


> I use my bread machine (without the paddle) to bake rice. It works like a charm, and is a good way to make further use of something that already sits on my counter.


I would be interested in knowing how you do this. I have a bread machine that never gets used!


----------



## Cindy416

I put in the rice, water, and any seasonings and/or butter or olive oil. Stir once, and then set the bread machine to bake. That cycle is an hour, I believe. Usually, my rice is baked and ready in about 40 minutes. I'm sure it's not perfect like it would be with a rice maker, but it's good. (You have to take a look at it periodically through the window of the bread machine. When the liquid is absorbed, the rice is ready.

As for hominy with cheese, I like a pepper jack or cheddar cheese with it. You can either stir in cheese (grated or cut up) or make a cheese sauce.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> As for hominy with cheese, I like a pepper jack or cheddar cheese with it. You can either stir in cheese (grated or cut up) or make a cheese sauce.


I like garlic-cheese grits. I got the recipe off the back of the Quaker Oats grits box a million years ago. In a nutshell: cook up 1 cup of grits according to the directions on the box. Then mix in: some crushed garlic (2 cloves should do), 2 eggs lightly beaten, 1/2 stick of butter, lots of grated cheddar cheese (maybe 1 1/2 cups). Pour into a greased casserole dish and bake for 1 hour at 350 degrees.

L


----------



## Leslie

Today's rice cooking experiment is a batch of basic brown rice, set on the timer to be done at 8 pm, when I get home from the Free Clinic. 

L


----------



## Anju 

Angela said:


> Anju I would be happy to send you some cooking bags.


Found some! Extra large size - probably for turkeys but that'll work anyway.

Thanks Angela for the offer.


----------



## rla1996

OK so I managed to talk the DH into a rice maker...by this I mean justify my purchase of a rice cooker when we rarely eat rice.  It all goes back to be careful what you say.  Last week I was pretty sick and he was a little concerned.  He decided that we should be eating more healthy and all that - a matter that was soon forgotten when I got better.  So I reminded him of this conversation and told him that the rice maker was bought to help us eat more healthy .  After all brown rice has got to be more healthy than fried potato covered in cheese . Right?


----------



## Leslie

rla1996 said:


> After all brown rice has got to be more healthy than fried potato covered in cheese . Right?


Absolutely! So which rice cooker are you going to get?

L


----------



## rla1996

Leslie said:


> Absolutely! So which rice cooker are you going to get?
> 
> L


I bought the same Aroma that Bookfiend has last night. (Stainless steel and black 8 cups)

Now the question is what to cook


----------



## Cindy416

We love garlic cheese grits, too. I try to make them a bit more healthy by cooking the grits, and then stirring in garlic, eggs (or Egg Beaters), and some 50% reduced-fat Cabot cheddar cheese. I bake these, and we love 'em.


----------



## Angela

Anju No. 469 said:


> Found some! Extra large size - probably for turkeys but that'll work anyway.
> 
> Thanks Angela for the offer.


Glad you found some, Dona!


----------



## hazeldazel

wow, this thread is 12 pages now!  I hope Kindleboards gets a big fat check from Amazon with all the rice cookers being "enabled."


----------



## Thumper

All right, you enablers... I picked up an Aroma 10 cup rice cooker* at Costco today. Amazon has it for $56.60; it was $29.99 at Costco. I suppose this means I'll now be expected to cook...



*could not get the link maker to find the right one...


----------



## mlewis78

Thumper said:


> All right, you enablers... I picked up an Aroma 10 cup rice cooker* at Costco today. Amazon has it for $56.60; it was $29.99 at Costco. I suppose this means I'll now be expected to cook...
> 
> *could not get the link maker to find the right one...


LOL.

I was in Bed Bath today and saw 3 rice cooker models and hope that mine will not be as large. I was actually shocked at the size of the Braun, but it's a 10 cup model. My Aroma 4-cup model should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## rho

anyone come up with new recipes  I love recipes


----------



## Cindy416

Here's a recipe that my family loves. Although the mustard seeds sound like an odd ingredient, they're delicious. This recipe serves two as it's written, but is easily doubled or tripled. (I don't have a rice cooker yet, but am sure it would be great prepared in one.)

Jasmine Rice Pilaf with Mustard Seeds​
1 tbsp olive oil (I use 1 tsp. when trying to save calories.)
1 medium shallot, thinly sliced
1 1/2 tsp yellow mustard seed, (or mixture of brown and yellow)
1/2 cup(s) uncooked jasmine or long grain rice (I usually use jasmine.)
1 tsp sea salt
1 cup water
1/4 cup scallions, thinly sliced, green part only

In a medium saucepan, saute shallot in oil over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until softened. 
Add mustard seeds and cook, stirring occasionally, 1 minute.
Stir in rice, salt, and water. 
Bring to a boil. 
Stir rice once and cook, covered, over very low heat for 15 minutes. 
Remove pan from heat, and let pilaf stand, covered, 5 minutes. 
Fluff pilaf with a fork, and stir in the scallions.

Makes 2 (1/2 c.) servings.


----------



## Leslie

Everytime I see the word "mustard seed" I think of a quote I learned long ago: "If ye have the strength of a grain of mustard seed, nothing shall be impossible to you." Or maybe it's the faith of a grain of mustard seed? But how can a mustard seed have faith?

I should point out that I'm not religious and I am not a bible reader so the fact that this semi-religious quote is buried in a cell in my brain is slightly unusual. Maybe someone here knows where it is from and can clear up the strength/faith question.

All this to say...Cindy, that recipe does sound good. I may give that a try this weekend (I think I have some mustard seeds in the cabinet. Need to check. I know I have jasmine rice. I bought that last weekend.) It would work great in a rice cooker because you can saute stuff in the pan.

Oh, BTW, my brown rice (just plain, brown rice) came out very tasty with a nice texture.

L


----------



## Andra

I have been experimenting with my little 3-cup Zo and I LOVE the timer feature. I get off around 4:00 and we usually eat by 6:00, so I have the timer set to be ready at 6:00pm. When I got home yesterday, there was the most wonderful aroma in the kitchen. I don't know if I've ever been so excited to eat rice! 
We have tried several of the Lundberg blends since they are readily available at the local grocery stores. This is the one from last night: http://www.lundberg.com/products/rice/rice_nf_japonica.aspx


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Everytime I see the word "mustard seed" I think of a quote I learned long ago: "If ye have the strength of a grain of mustard seed, nothing shall be impossible to you." Or maybe it's the faith of a grain of mustard seed? But how can a mustard seed have faith?
> 
> Maybe someone here knows where it is from and can clear up the strength/faith question.


Leslie,

I, too, think of the Bible verses about mustard seeds and faith whenever I see/use the seeds. Here's the reference that you remember, as well as another from the same chapter in Luke:

Matthew 17:19-20 "Then the disciples came to Jesus privately and said, 'Why could we not cast it out?' He said to them, 'Because of your little faith. For truly I tell you, if you have faith the size of a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you."

Luke 17:5-6 "The apostles said to the Lord, 'Increase our faith!' The Lord replied. 'If you had faith the size of a mustard seed, you could say to this mulberry tree, 'Be uprooted and planted in the sea,' and it would obey you.'"

(A mustard seed is very, very tiny, but once planted, it grows into a huge tree.)

Glad to see that your brown rice turned out to be really good. I think I'm going to have to invest in a rice maker today when I'm shopping.


----------



## Rasputina

Last night I made sushi rice and when it was done and fluffed I topped it with some cooked sliced chicken and pea pods and left it on warm for 15 minutes to heat them up. Twas yummy and easy.


----------



## mlewis78

Just now while reading this thread, UPS arrived with my Aroma rice cooker. I'm opening it now.


----------



## mlewis78

I made brown rice and had it with black beans, chick peas and hot sauce.  Simple dish, but I wanted first to see how the rice comes out by itself.  The Aroma machine is very simple with no separate settings for brown or white, but it works for both.  Just use the right amount of water and the brown takes longer, of course.  It took 30 minutes but after that I let it sit for 5-10 min., as directed.

I expect that it will work fine for steel cut oatmeal if I have 30 minutes to wait for it.  It doesn't have a timer for setting up night before and waking up to cooked oatmeal.

Now I have to find a place to store this thing.  I will have to clear out a part of a cabinet shelf over the stove.  For now, it's in the box on the floor.


----------



## patrisha w.

Leslie said:


> I like garlic-cheese grits. I got the recipe off the back of the Quaker Oats grits box a million years ago. In a nutshell: cook up 1 cup of grits according to the directions on the box. Then mix in: some crushed garlic (2 cloves should do), 2 eggs lightly beaten, 1/2 stick of butter, lots of grated cheddar cheese (maybe 1 1/2 cups). Pour into a greased casserole dish and bake for 1 hour at 350 degrees.
> 
> L


I am an English woman who moved to the South and lived there for over 30 years. I eventually learned to love iced tea {but with no sugar--it was always sweet tea if I didn't specify unsweetened}, but, alas, I never did learn to like grits. My relatives by marriage all used to tell me to add stuff---cheese, butter, onions etc.-- which only confirmed me in my belief that grits have NO taste!

patrisha


----------



## mlewis78

That is the problem I have with grits -- they have no taste at all.  As I kid, I found them disgusting.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Here's a recipe that my family loves. Although the mustard seeds sound like an odd ingredient, they're delicious. This recipe serves two as it's written, but is easily doubled or tripled. (I don't have a rice cooker yet, but am sure it would be great prepared in one.)
> 
> Jasmine Rice Pilaf with Mustard Seeds​


I am trying this right now. Since all the recipes in the rice cooker cookbook suggest cooking the rice in oil for 10 mins. I am doing that. Also, I am using one cup of beef broth (and the rest water) since I had an open box of broth in the refrig and we are serving this with steak. Because of that, I cut back on the salt a bit. I am also doubling the recipe.

I'll report back.

L


----------



## jazzi

mlewis78 said:


> That is the problem I have with grits -- they have no taste at all. As I kid, I found them disgusting.


The only taste is that of what you add to them -- butter, salt, pepper, and for some people, onions.


----------



## NogDog

jazzi said:


> The only taste is that of what you add to them -- butter, salt, pepper, and for some people, onions.


Same thing with baked potatoes, or rice for that matter. They're just something to hold the stuff with the real flavor while helping you to fill up on some inexpensive carbs


----------



## Rasputina

Anyone know of a great source for bento trays? I don't want to the stacking travel boxes, I want the restaurant style trays used when you order bento meals. I tried the local Asian market and couldn't find any.


----------



## crebel

Rasputina said:


> Anyone know of a great source for bento trays? I don't want to the stacking travel boxes, I want the restaurant style trays used when you order bento meals. I tried the local Asian market and couldn't find any.


Are these what you are looking for?


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, exactly like that. Too bad they want to add another 7 dollars each for shipping, that is almost 30 bucks each, and they are plastic!


----------



## crebel

^^ If you have a local Asian restaurant that uses them, check with them - ours was willing to sell me some at their cost.


----------



## Rasputina

That is a great idea, I want the ones identical to the Japanese restaurant we eat at, maybe they will sell me some?


----------



## crebel

Rasputina said:


> That is a great idea, I want the ones identical to the Japanese restaurant we eat at, maybe they will sell me some?


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Even if they won't sell them to you directly, maybe they can point you to a source or let you add an order to theirs.


----------



## jazzi

NogDog said:


> Same thing with baked potatoes, or rice for that matter. They're just something to hold the stuff with the real flavor while helping you to fill up on some inexpensive carbs


Good point.


----------



## Cindy416

Do any of you have a Wolfgang Puck rice cooker? I wasn't planning to get that brand, but was in Dillard's, saw one, and the price was right. It's a 10-cup model, and the few reviews that I can find are very good. I'd like a Zoji, but hate to spend that much money on one. (I own just about everything else made for the kitchen, and KitchenAid and Cuisinart are usually my go-to brands.)


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> Same thing with baked potatoes, or rice for that matter. They're just something to hold the stuff with the real flavor while helping you to fill up on some inexpensive carbs


I like the flavor of a naked baked potato and also of brown rice. They have some flavor but grits are another thing altogether.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy, that's a nice looking rice cooker. Welcome to the club!

The jasmine pilaf with mustard seeds came out very well. It was great with our steak and a nice change from baked potatoes.

L


----------



## mlewis78

I made steel-cut oatmeal in my cooker today.  It took quite a while, but the end result was very good.  Early on, the liquid boiled over through the steam vent at the top.  I clicked to "warm" until it settled down and then turned it on again to cook and it didn't boil over again, but was cutting from cook to warm a few times before it was done.  I made about twice too much and ate it all -- got bloated.  I eat my oatmeal with vanilla non-fat yogurt and fruit on top.


----------



## Cindy416

Mlewis, what kind of rice maker do you have, how big is it, and how much raw SCO did you use? (Sorry to sound like I'm playing 20 questions.)  My Wolfgang Puck 10-cup has a recipe for 3/4 c. raw SCO and 2 c. water. I'd love to know what proportions you used. I can tell now that I'm going to have to move my bread machine to a counter in my utility room, where it could be used very easily. I think my rice cooker is going to need a home on my counter if it's half as great as I think it will be.


----------



## mlewis78

It's an Aroma 4-cup model (the description in Amazon says 8 but it's 8 cups cooked white rice maximum, using 4 cups raw rice and half that amount for brown).

I used 1/2 cup oatmeal and 2 cups liquid (water and milk). I will make half the amount next time, since it was too much for one person and perhaps I can avoid the boil over with a little less water.


----------



## mlewis78

I had followed the directions for amount of water to oatmeal on the oatmeal box.  For one or two servings it was 4-1 water to oatmeal.


----------



## KindleMom

My "Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook" arrived yesterday. I was hoping it would make me realize that I don't need a ~$300 rice cooker but it's had the opposite result. We're headed to Disneyland this week so once that's over and paid for I may have to save my pennies for a rice cooker. I'm not sure I'm that patient. 

A quick question, rice cooker experts. Is there much difference between a fuzzy logic cooker and a neuro fuzzy logic cooker?

And how do you tell what the interior is made of? I've been making an effort to cook without aluminum and wouldn't want to purchase a rice cooker with aluminum in it.

Thanks, all of you! I hope I get my cooker soon so I can try some of these delicious recipes.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> I had followed the directions for amount of water to oatmeal on the oatmeal box. For one or two servings it was 4-1 water to oatmeal.


Someone on this thread said she makes oatmeal using the following: 1/4 cup oatmeal, 3/4 cup water (1 serving); 1/2 cup oatmeal 1 1/2 cups water (2 servings) and so on.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie,

I'm glad you liked the jasmine rice with mustard seeds. I love the way the mustard seeds almost seem to pop in your mouth, although that seems really strange due to their small size.

Thank you all for the SCO information. I'm thinking that I may be glad that I have a 10-cup rice cooker just so that there'll be sufficient room in the pan for my oats.


----------



## Leslie

Tonight I am making saffron rice with real, authentic saffron. 

I realized I had 3 little boxes of saffron that people have brought us as gifts from Spain over the years. It makes a perfect gift: tiny, doesn't take up any room in the suitcase, exotic and expensive for folks at home. However, for the folks at home (me), I never open the saffron because it is exotic and expensive. LOL. I decided to splurge and open one of these, so I did, and we will see the result in an hour or so. I'll report back.

Kindlemom...my Zo is a neuro-fuzzy which I didn't realize until it arrived (I thought it was just a fuzzy logic cooker). Apparently "neuro fuzzy" is trademarked by the Zojirushi Company. I suspect that the average consumer (ie, me) cannot really tell the difference between a neuro fuzzy and a fuzzy machine, but that is only a guess.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie, your saffron rice sounds delicious. 

I know what you mean  about having those little containers, and then not using them because they're so hard to come by. I have some vanilla beans that my daughter and her fiance brought me from Mexico, and I hate to use them because it will be really expensive to replace them once I get hooked on vanilla beans. The same applies to saffron.


----------



## Rasputina

my understanding is that neuro fuzzy and fuzzy logic are the same thing.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Ok, I could really use some advice. After reading this thread, I have decided I need a rice cooker. (There's a surprise...lol!) Anyway, now that I have read all the things that can be made in one, I imagine it will become my most used appliance. Taking into consideration that it will be used daily, probably for breakfast, washed and then set up for dinner, which one should I get?  It is just my DH and me, so I think a 10 cup will be big enough. Which model is the question?

All comments and advice will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Anju 

I thought it depended on what kind of fuzzy cover it had?


----------



## Rasputina

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Ok, I could really use some advice. After reading this thread, I have decided I need a rice cooker. (There's a surprise...lol!) Anyway, now that I have read all the things that can be made in one, I imagine it will become my most used appliance. Taking into consideration that it will be used daily, probably for breakfast, washed and then set up for dinner, which one should I get? It is just my DH and me, so I think a 10 cup will be big enough. Which model is the question?
> 
> All comments and advice will be greatly appreciated!!


I have the 10 cup and a family of 3 adults, it's a good size for us. As far as model, I think the big questions are do you want a timer and keep warm ability? Do you want gaba rice ability? If you want Gaba then it's basically 1 model of Zoji IMO. If you don't care about gaba rice then there are an array of fuzzy logics with a bunch of options. Scroll up and look at the spread sheet that was posted by Leslie, it lays out the side by side features of the different models.


----------



## Rasputina

ok I guess I was wrong about the neuro fuzzy ( that is the kind I have ) I read this at the Zoj site

Micom Rice Cooker

In more advanced models, computer chip technology is introduced and the rice cooker automatically makes adjustments in temperature and cooking time depending upon the program entered. These cookers are called micom rice cookers because they are fitted with a microcomputer chip. The top-of-the-line Zojirushi micom rice cooker is the Neuro Fuzzy®, a registered trademark name coined by Zojirushi to indicate a rice cooker which utilizes “fuzzy logic” through a micro computer chip to cook rice.

This computer chip is the brains of the unit and instead of simply switching on and off reacting to temperature, the rice cooker now makes small adjustments in temperature and cooking time according to what the thermal sensor senses. So you can program your rice to be hard or soft, dry or watery, as in the case of making rice porridge, the Asian comfort food. You can also program for cooking white, brown or sweet (glutinous) rice.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thanks! I do want the keep warm and timer options. I did look at one of the spread sheets. It only compared models of the same brand. I will probably end up buying one of those, but was wondering if any of the less expensive brands were comparable?

DH and I are currently living without a kitchen. We have a full size refrigerator, but no stove or oven. I have a microwave, crock pot, electric skillet and a few other appliances, but I don't have a full size sink or dish washer so cleaning up is hard. Some of the rice makers look to have a removable pot that should be easier to wash. A lot of the recipes for the rice cookers sound healtheir, tastier and fairly easy to prepare.


----------



## rho

KindleMom said:


> And how do you tell what the interior is made of? I've been making an effort to cook without aluminum and wouldn't want to purchase a rice cooker with aluminum in it.


The Zo that I got 


is both made in Japan and is stainless steel - because I was avoiding aluminum also - it also has the GABA brown rice setting which I have used once when making brown rice and just takes longer to make ...if that matters to you - I figure it is one painless way to get another healthy thing in me


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> Someone on this thread said she makes oatmeal using the following: 1/4 cup oatmeal, 3/4 cup water (1 serving); 1/2 cup oatmeal 1 1/2 cups water (2 servings) and so on.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie -- 3-1 water to oatmeal may be the way to go. I will also check in the Ultimate Rice Cooker book. At least for my cooker, which is less than half the size of the 10-cup models.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't know why I didn't think of this before . . . I have my bank debit card rewards points and just ordered this. I looked at other things first, since I have a basic rice cooker, but I'm getting this. The points were going to expire July 1st. I've never gotten anything from a bank rewards site before.



Marti

P.S. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Ok, I could really use some advice. After reading this thread, I have decided I need a rice cooker. (There's a surprise...lol!) Anyway, now that I have read all the things that can be made in one, I imagine it will become my most used appliance. Taking into consideration that it will be used daily, probably for breakfast, washed and then set up for dinner, which one should I get? It is just my DH and me, so I think a 10 cup will be big enough. Which model is the question?
> 
> All comments and advice will be greatly appreciated!!


I got the Zojirushi neuro-fuzzy 5.5 cup and believe me, that seems plenty big enough. The first batch of rice I made I used 2 cups and we had enough for three meals! Since then, everything I've made has been 1 cup of rice and it has been plenty to feed 3, 4, or 5 people (depending on who's here). So, if it's just two of you, I don't think you'll need a 10 cup.

The bowl on mine comes out and it is made of some sort of non-stick metal. It's a snap to wash so using the cooker 2x/day is a cinch. I really like the timer feature. I made oatmeal at night and it's ready in the morning. The other day, I set it up in the morning and rice was ready when I got home for dinner.

I have the same one Marti is getting (picture above).

L


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this before . . . I have my bank debit card rewards points and just ordered this. I looked at other things first, since I have a basic rice cooker, but I'm getting this. The points were going to expire July 1st. I've never gotten anything from a bank rewards site before.
> 
> 
> 
> Marti
> 
> P.S. Good morning, everyone.


Congratulations, Marti. Great idea on the bank rewards! When will your new Zo arrive?

L


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Marti. Great idea on the bank rewards! When will your new Zo arrive?
> 
> L


I think it will be at least a week. The shipping is included in the points, so it's completely free.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> I think it will be at least a week. The shipping is included in the points, so it's completely free.


That is really great. Didn't you just buy the other one? What are you going to do with that?

L


----------



## Rasputina

Nice, I love that you got it with bank reward points! I take amazon GCs for my points.

I have the neuro fuzzy one pictured above in the 10 cup. I've been doing a lot of rice bowl type meals where after the rice is cooked I fluff and add the veggies and cooked meat on top, close the lid and let it go till it's all hot and ready. Very convenient. I wanted the bigger size because it gives more room for adding stuff after for rice bowls. Since it's Japanese cups it's only actually 7 US cups anyway. The most rice I've cooked so far in it has been 4 cups.


----------



## rla1996

I made this recipe yesterday and my dh really loved it.
I left out the corn and cheese and it was still wonderful. I also added a shredded chicken breast when it was finished cooking. The tomatoes and green chillies give this rice a little zip.

*Rice and Black Beans*

1 cup uncooked rice
1 (10oz) can diced tomatoes with green chillies
1 (14 1/2oz) can chicken broth
1 (15 1/4 oz) can black beans
1 (14 3/4 oz) can sweet corn (optional)
1 cup cheese (optional)

drain tomatoes, black beans, corn and put in rice cooker.
add rice and chicken broth and stir
cook until cooker stops.
add cheese to top.

Enjoy.


----------



## Rasputina

That sounds yummy! Are you using American or Japanese cups for the rice measure?


----------



## Leslie

That does sound great. I might make it tonight instead of frozen lasagna.

L


----------



## rla1996

Rasputina said:


> That sounds yummy! Are you using American or Japanese cups for the rice measure?


this recipe uses standard american cups, or atleast thats what I used, as I got it off a cooking website.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thanks for the comments. I think I am going to go with the Zojirushi neuro-fuzzy 10 cup, that way I have plenty of room to add veggies and stuff to the rice. I will order tomorrow and have it overnighted. Gonna try the jasmine rice recipe from this thread first I think.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> That is really great. Didn't you just buy the other one? What are you going to do with that?
> 
> L


Good question. Might give it away. Will ask my neighbor if he needs one. Or another friend. I could have two different kinds of rices going at once. When I bought the Aroma, I thought that if I use it a lot, I might get a Zo after I start working again.


----------



## Leslie

I just went to the store to buy the ingredients for the black beans and rice. I sort of had the stuff on hand -- diced tomatoes, but in a big can, no green chilis; kidney beans, not black beans, and so on. Since I had the time, I decided to get the proper ingredients. I bought Ro-Tel tomatoes which I've heard about but never used, so this will be a first. We had roast chicken last night so I have some leftover chicken to cut up and throw in at the end. My son is bringing a friend over for dinner so we'll see what the young people think of this one-dish extravanganza. I am off to throw everything together and put it on the timer. So easy!

I love this thread!

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

It is hard to wait for my rice maker to get here! I am excited to try some of the recipes, they sound yummy!! DH is pretty excited as well. He is tired of microwave food...lol.


When I order this in the morning, can I just click on the link Harvey added to my last post to give Kindle Boards credit?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yes, that is an affiliate link that I added to that post. Thank you!


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, your saffron rice sounds delicious.
> 
> I know what you mean about having those little containers, and then not using them because they're so hard to come by. I have some vanilla beans that my daughter and her fiance brought me from Mexico, and I hate to use them because it will be really expensive to replace them once I get hooked on vanilla beans. The same applies to saffron.


Mom, Spencer said you'd better use those vanilla beans -- they'll eventually go bad!


----------



## candggmom

OK you enablers my Zo will be here tomorrow and my cookbook will be here Friday and I signed up for Amazon Prime!  Are you all happy?!?  LOL!  Just kidding of course - I have always wanted a good rice cooker but once ya'll started giving out recipes I was done - stick a fork in me!  I ordered the cooker and the cookbook.  I can't wait to try your delicious recipes and will report back tomorrow night on which one I made first.

Kathy


----------



## Rasputina

Welcome to the club! I doubt you will regret your purchase. I love mine, it's right up there with our Big Green Egg smoker for me.


----------



## Leslie

candggmom said:


> OK you enablers my Zo will be here tomorrow and my cookbook will be here Friday and I signed up for Amazon Prime! Are you all happy?!? LOL! Just kidding of course - I have always wanted a good rice cooker but once ya'll started giving out recipes I was done - stick a fork in me! I ordered the cooker and the cookbook. I can't wait to try your delicious recipes and will report back tomorrow night on which one I made first.
> 
> Kathy


Welcome to the club, Kathy. So glad to have you join the rest of us in the loonie bin.


----------



## Cindy416

Megan, tell him I'll start using them. I didn't think about them going bad. (I think he's kidding, but you never know.) 

By the way, tell him that the steaks were absolutely delicious! Your dad thought that the jasmine rice I made was the best rice I've made in a year (and he usually likes my rice). I had to tell him that I made it in my rice cooker. (Had to throw out the first batch because the suggested amount of water was way too much and the rice was gummy and really soft. Yuck.  I think I'll just have to experiment and then write down the proportions of water to rice when I find a good combination.


----------



## Anju 

Sorry Cindy - he's right the vanilla beans will go bad


----------



## Cindy416

Guess I'd better get busy using my vanilla beans. Thanks!


----------



## Rasputina

If you have a costco membership they often sell saffron and vanilla beans. I have a huge jar of saffron that I bought for 30 dollars there.


----------



## Cindy416

I finally got to go to Costco on Saturday, and I bought the best filet mignons I've had. I may have to look into getting a membership there.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't have time to make rice after swimming tonight, so I made whole-wheat couscous.  Couscous is so easy on the stove top, but it's even easier with the rice cooker.  Love that you can just put it all in the pot, close it, turn it on and then it switches to warm when it's done.  No watching for the water to boil.  I put a little in a leftover salad and then added canned chick peas to the rest while it was in keep warm mode.

I bought a jar of tri-color couscous tonight but haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Cindy416

I stumbled upon a great bargain price on a Wolfgang Puck 10-cup rice cooker at Dillard's last Friday, so I bought it. (I had been planning to buy an Aroma rice cooker at Target, but they were out and couldn't tell me for sure when they'd have more in stock.) Although the WP rice cooker has some recipes for things other than rice that look good, the directions for actually cooking various types of rice leave a lot to be desired. 

I made a Weight Watchers adaptation of his macaroni and cheese yesterday, and it was pretty good. Then, I decided to try some plain, steamed jasmine rice for supper. I'm at a bit of a loss, as I started out using 2 rice cup measures of jasmine rice, rinsed it well, and then added water to the 2 cup line. That rice turned out gummy, really soft, and horrible. (I checked the water level with my index finger to see where it was. The water was a bit above my index finger's first joint.) Because I could think of no possible use for the gummy, tasteless rice, I threw it out. 

When I cooked the rice again, I followed the directions in "The Ultimate Rice Cooker Book." That recipe called for me to spray my rice cooker bowl with release spray (like Pam), and then I used a standard dry measuring cup, leveled off, and put in 2 cups. I rinsed the rice until the water was clear. Then, I added 2 1/4 c. (standard wet measuring cup) of water and 1/4 tsp. salt, gave it a quick stir, and set the machine to cook. (This recipe used considerably less water than the Thai jasmine rice package suggests, but I expected that, to some extent.) I let the rice cook, and then I let it steam on the keep warm cycle for 15 minutes. 

All in all, it turned out pretty good, although not quite as good as when I've cooked it on the top of the stove. (My husband commented that it was the best plain rice I'd cooked in a year. He usually likes my rice that's been cooked on the top of the stove, so this surprised me.) I thought the rice was pretty good, but not perfect. It's still a bit of a work in progress.  When I did the knuckle test on the second batch, the water only came about halfway up to my first joint on my index finger. 

It seems to me that my options are to either return my rice cooker because the instructions (and results) are so "up in the air," or keep it, experiment a lot, and write notes in the back of the user's guide. I just hate to waste the rice that doesn't turn out properly cooked when I experiment. Hmmmm.

Have you all (or most of you) found that you've had to experiment a lot with types of rice and proportions of water to rice? Do I just have a brand of rice cooker that's a lot different in its results than the ones that you have? 

Thanks.


----------



## rla1996

Leslie said:


> I just went to the store to buy the ingredients for the black beans and rice. I sort of had the stuff on hand -- diced tomatoes, but in a big can, no green chilis; kidney beans, not black beans, and so on. Since I had the time, I decided to get the proper ingredients. I bought Ro-Tel tomatoes which I've heard about but never used, so this will be a first. We had roast chicken last night so I have some leftover chicken to cut up and throw in at the end. My son is bringing a friend over for dinner so we'll see what the young people think of this one-dish extravanganza. I am off to throw everything together and put it on the timer. So easy!
> 
> I love this thread!
> 
> L


So how'd it turn out and what did your son and his friend think?


----------



## Leslie

rla1996 said:


> So how'd it turn out and what did your son and his friend think?


It came out great. Very tasty. Of course, there was enough to feed a small army so we'll have leftovers for days...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Yes, so far everything I've made has come out just fine. I do use the measuring cup that came with the cooker, which is what the Ultimate cookbook says to do. For the bean/rice/corn extravaganza that I made last night, I used a regular measuring cup for the rice.

L


----------



## Cindy416

I used the measurement device that [iThe Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook][/i]called for. (In some instances, the book specifies rice cooker cup, and if not specified, it says it's a regular dry measuring cup. In the case of Thai jasmine rice, the book specifies a regular dry measurement cup.)

I guess I'd better do some more experimentation before making my decision.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rasputina

Mine has come out perfect every time, but I have the neuro fuzzy logic cooker. I haven't used any of the recipes on the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook, I have followed the measuring guidelines for rice and water amounts on the bowl of my cooker and I've cooked rice following my usual recipe I made on the stovetop before I got the cooker. All perfect. I'd return the cooker that is showing inconsistant results.


----------



## pidgeon92

My rice and grains also turn out perfect every time from my Zojirushi.... I use the measuring cup that came with the rice maker, and generally use 1.5 cups liquid to one cup of grains.


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> I used the measurement device that [iThe Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook][/i]called for. (In some instances, the book specifies rice cooker cup, and if not specified, it says it's a regular dry measuring cup. In the case of Thai jasmine rice, the book specifies a regular dry measurement cup.)
> 
> I guess I'd better do some more experimentation before making my decision.
> 
> Thanks again.


I should show you the manual that came w/our 4-cup Cuisinart rice cooker (which makes FABULOUS rice, btw). It shows instructions for many different types of rice. You can find the manual on Cuisinart's website, actually.


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this before . . . I have my bank debit card rewards points and just ordered this. I looked at other things first, since I have a basic rice cooker, but I'm getting this. The points were going to expire July 1st. I've never gotten anything from a bank rewards site before.
> 
> 
> 
> Marti
> 
> P.S. Good morning, everyone.


Just got an email that this shipped today, but I don't know where they ship from. I'd really had doubts about them getting it out this quickly, because it's Citibank Thank You Rewards.


----------



## LilliPilli

Don't forget Craig's List when looking for a rice cooker! I got this one that sells on Amazon for almost $300, barely used:



I paid $140 for it. I also saw another one that sells for about $100 for $20. I realize that Craig's List is a crapshoot at times, but I've been very happy with my oatmeal the past few days!

I found this oatmeal recipe on a cooking website and love it:

RICE COOKER OATMEAL (serves 2)

2/3 cup steel cut oats 
1 2/3 cups milk 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 1/4 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 pinch fine sea salt 
2 tablespoons pure maple syrup 
1/2 cup chopped dates

Place all ingredients, except dates, in cooker; stir gently to combine; sprinkle dates on top.

Close the cover, set on Porridge cycle.


----------



## Leslie

Hey Lilli, welcome to KindleBoards and thanks for joining us on the rice cooker thread.

Your post inspired me to get off my chair and make some oatmeal for the morning. It is all mixed and programmed and set to be ready at 4:50 am (about the time my husband gets up). I am looking forward to some delicious hot cereal in the am. Thanks for sharing your recipe!

L


----------



## Sanveann

This is a yummy, easy recipe of my mom's ... it's one of my favorites!

Spanish Rice

1 pound ground beef
Salt and pepper
1 small onion, diced
1 green pepper, diced
1 can condensed tomato soup
2-3 cups cooked rice

Salt and pepper ground beef to taste. Put beef, onion and pepper in skillet over medium until beef is browned and veggies are tender. Add tomato soup and rice; heat through. Serve  (I sometimes add a little garlic or Italian seasoning, as well.)


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I am ready for my rice maker. I went to the grocery store and bought rice. I got jasmine, basmati, white, brown and a mix of several different kinds together. I got frozen veggies and beans, olive oil, sesame oil and peanut sauce. Also, picked up some turmeric, garlic and onions. Then some chicken and sausage.

Now just to decide what to make first!! Of course, the rice maker has to get here before I can make anything...lol.


----------



## Rasputina

LilliPilli said:


> Don't forget Craig's List when looking for a rice cooker! I got this one that sells on Amazon for almost $300, barely used:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $140 for it. I also saw another one that sells for about $100 for $20. I realize that Craig's List is a crapshoot at times, but I've been very happy with my oatmeal the past few days!
> 
> I found this oatmeal recipe on a cooking website and love it:
> 
> RICE COOKER OATMEAL (serves 2)
> 
> 2/3 cup steel cut oats
> 1 2/3 cups milk
> 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> 1 1/4 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 1 pinch fine sea salt
> 2 tablespoons pure maple syrup
> 1/2 cup chopped dates
> 
> Place all ingredients, except dates, in cooker; stir gently to combine; sprinkle dates on top.
> 
> Close the cover, set on Porridge cycle.


Thanks for posting that, I've been lazy and haven't tried making oatmeal in mine. Now I do it the easy way and it will be ready in the morning.


----------



## Andra

OK, so it never occurred to me to check at Amazon for rice! They sell several of the brands that I can get at the grocery store in multiples for lower prices. Unfortunately, that's a LOT of rice!

But I found a sampler pack that has the following items:
One Jar of RiceSelect Royal Blend Whole Grain Brown and Red Rice 
One Jar of RiceSelect Royal Blend Whole Grain Brown and Wild Rice 
One Jar of RiceSelect Texmati Brown Basmati Rice 
One Jar of RiceSelect Whole Wheat Organic Couscous

(Harvey keeps adding pictures to my posts, so I'm going to try to do it myself this time.)


----------



## KindleMom

Leslie said:


> Hey Lilli, welcome to KindleBoards and thanks for joining us on the rice cooker thread.
> 
> Your post inspired me to get off my chair and make some oatmeal for the morning. It is all mixed and programmed and set to be ready at 4:50 am (about the time my husband gets up). I am looking forward to some delicious hot cereal in the am. Thanks for sharing your recipe!
> 
> L


Leslie, how did it turn out?


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> Leslie, how did it turn out?


It was delicious. My son said, "I don't normally like oatmeal, but this stuff was great!" It did bubble up and get the top lid and steam hole all gunky, so make sure to remove and clean when you wash the bowl.

L


----------



## Cindy416

I returned my Wolfgang Puck rice maker, and then I ordered a Sanyo ECJ-D100S 10-Cup Micro-Computerized Rice Cooker/Steamer from Amazon. It came today, and I'm anxious to try it. This one had a lot of great reviews, so I'm hoping for the best. I loaded up on various types of rice, as well as more SCO and quinoa yesterday when I was at the store. I plan to do some trials tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## MonaSW

Cindy416 said:


> I returned my Wolfgang Puck rice maker


What was wrong with it?


----------



## NogDog

I should have my copy of...

...tomorrow or Friday, so Saturday's grocery shopping should include lots of interesting ingredients.


----------



## rla1996

So yesterday I decided that I'd like to do Bourbon Chicken over rice for dinner.  The idea was to get the chicken marinating last night so that it could all be cooked tonight... To start let me say that I am not nor have I ever been a drinker so I know absolutely NOTHING about liquor.  On my way home from work I went to the drive thru liquor store (near the office) and asked for a 3 oz bottle of bourbon.  The guy looked at me like I was crazy then asked me how many milliliters that was...like I know... I told him it was approximately half a cup. After much pondering and looking he finally gives me one and I pay.  Half way home when stopped at a red light I discover that he's given me Jack Daniels Whiskey.  But I asked for bourbon...and i was already 15 or 20 minutes worth of traffic away from where I bought it.  Plus he was the professional here.  Imagine my surprise when I got home and googled bourbon.  Then my dh said well what did you think bourbon was?  I told him i thought bourbon was bourbon, just like vodka is vodka and tequila it tequila and so on.  Needless to say he was very entertained by the thought.  Well at least I learned something...  I sure hope this chicken turns out to be worth it.


----------



## Anju 

Even though I do know the differences, I probably would have done the same thing.  Let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## rho

rla1996 said:


> On my way home from work I went to the drive thru liquor store (near the office)


so is there anyone else laughing at the idea of a drive thru liquor store -- or are they so prevalent elsewhere that no one thinks a thing about them 

edited because I can't spell worth a darn until I have had at least 2 cups of coffee ....


----------



## Rasputina

nope, not laughing. We don't have them here, but did have them where I used to live.


----------



## NogDog

rho said:


> so is there anyone else laughing at the idea of a drive thru liquor store -- or are they so prevelant elsewhere that no one thinks a thing about them


I don't recall seeing any here in NJ (but I also do not consume much alcohol, so have not been looking for them), but I know there were some in OH as far back as '78, as I was a patron of one there a few times.


----------



## Cindy416

Mona, my WP rice cooker didn't give me consistent results. If I followed the recommended amounts of rice and water, my rice didn't come out right. I thought I'd found a water:rice formula, but then it didn't come out the same each time. I decided to return the cooker since I'd only had it a few days. That way, I could spend a small amount more and get one that I could find more and better reviews for. (I found a few positive reviews, but there wasn't much feedback anywhere on the WP rice cooker.) This is one of those appliances that I'll probably use a lot, and will keep until the cooker dies. I decided there wasn't any point in having one that doesn't yield consistent/desirable results. I love to cook, and am pretty particular about how my appliances and gadgets (and I have a lot of them) work.


----------



## Shizu

Wow, a drive thru liquor store. Here I thought driving and liquor are bad mix.

Oh I was thinking the same, bourbon is bourbon. I better go google.


----------



## Rasputina

Ya gotta get the booze home somehow, driving is just easier than walking unless you live in Manhattan LOL


----------



## Leslie

We used to have a drive-through milk store in NY and I went to a drive-through beer store once in Ohio, but nothing like that in Maine. We do have drive-through pharmacies and banks, though. And fast food, of course.

L


----------



## Shizu

Japan has the vending machine for alcohol. mainly sake and beer. So even if you are under age, you can get them easily. I often seen in the drama that drunken father forcing his kid, under 12, to get his alcohol and his kid go to the vending machine to get it. I didn't know until recently but now for some vending machine you need to have the driver license or ID to show your age to get alcohol. 

For tobacco vending machine, you need to have the card issued by tobacco industry or they use the face recognition and if you pass, you can buy a box of tobacco. Last year, I was with my friend in Japan and she went to buy tobacco. She had to go to few vending machine since the face recognition didn't allow her to buy one. LOL  She is over 40 but looked younger maybe according to some face recognition system. LOL.


----------



## jazzi

Leslie said:


> We used to have a drive-through milk store in NY and I went to a drive-through beer store once in Ohio, but nothing like that in Maine. We do have drive-through pharmacies and banks, though. And fast food, of course.
> 
> L


When I read the original message about the drive-thru, Ohio was what came immediately to mind. I've seen one in Maryland, but other than that, Ohio is the only place I remember ever seeing one.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

RLA1996 is in Arizona and yes we have drive-thru liquor stores here, we also have drive-thru bagel stores, donut shops and tobacco stores, although I have not personally been to one of those (I don't smoke).  We have drive-thru fast food, banks, laundry's and pharmacies as well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm happy I found this thread! My husband is Asian and introduced me to rice cookers many years ago. He taught me to use a big old slightly dented, aluminum cooker that he'd bought in Chinatown long before I met him. I'd heard that aluminum wasn't the healthiest thing to cook in, so I wasn't too upset when it finally broke for good, but I had come to depend on that cooker. The funny thing is that my husband now prefers to cook rice in an ordinary pot, but I can never get it to come out right, so I'm the one who uses the cooker.

After the old one broke, I used my Air Miles points to buy a Cuisinart rice cooker, which is a little smaller. But it came with a cookbook and I've since learned to make delicious oatmeal and cook brown rice too. It's Teflon, which is probably also not the healthiest choice, but I love it, and those Air Miles Points.

Debra
Fatal Encryption
Taxed to Death


----------



## Cindy416

It's good to have you in this thread, Debra. I'm getting ready to experiment with my new cooker. I have never had many problems cooking rice in a pan on the stove, but I love to cook, and I love gadgets and kitchen equipment, so I'm looking for new challenges.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Cindy416 said:


> It's good to have you in this thread, Debra. I'm getting ready to experiment with my new cooker. I have never had many problems cooking rice in a pan on the stove, but I love to cook, and I love gadgets and kitchen equipment, so I'm looking for new challenges.


Thanks for the welcome. I forgot to mention that one of the best things about cookers is that you don't have to worry about overcooking or burning or even timing the rice. Once it's done, the cooker shuts off and keeps the food warm. Perfect for people like me who multi-task and get distracted easily.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I forgot to mention that one of the best things about cookers is that you don't have to worry about overcooking or burning or even timing the rice. Once it's done, the cooker shuts off and keeps the food warm. Perfect for people like me who multi-task and get distracted easily.


Also perfect when you're not quite sure what time dinner is going to be!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm looking forward to the rice cooker coming in really handy in the situations that you two described (multi-tasking and not knowing what time dinner will be). I'm married to a farmer, and there are numerous times during the year that I have no clue when he'll be in. This way, I can eat and yet his food will still be warm when he gets in. That sounds like reason enough to have a rice cooker!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Cindy416 said:


> I'm looking forward to the rice cooker coming in really handy in the situations that you two described (multi-tasking and not knowing what time dinner will be). I'm married to a farmer, and there are numerous times during the year that I have no clue when he'll be in. This way, I can eat and yet his food will still be warm when he gets in. That sounds like reason enough to have a rice cooker!


It is. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## mlewis78

My Zo NS-ZCC10 (5.5 cup) rice cooker just arrived. UPS man asked me to come down. The UPS men here aren't like those in the movies, and this guy in particular, avoids the stairs if he can, so I carried the box up the 4 flights. UPS came so late that I'd just about given up on it for today.

Now I have two rice cookers!


----------



## mlewis78

I just noticed that the shipping box for my free rewards rice cooker has Amazon's name on it.  These thank you rewards don't even offer Amazon as one of the options for gift cards.  My cat Pumpkin has no interest in the shipping box, as usual.


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> We used to have a drive-through milk store in NY and I went to a drive-through beer store once in Ohio, but nothing like that in Maine. We do have drive-through pharmacies and banks, though. And fast food, of course.
> 
> L


Dairy BARN!! we had one here too -

today I did brown rice in the cooker with ckn broth and did it using the GABBA setting (brain dead I think that is what it is called - hey I only got 3 hours sleep last night - don't expect much  ) and I did a chicken in the crockpot with lots of garlic and onion -- when the rice was done I drained a can of mixed veggies and dumped it on top of the rice (that i had fluffed up) and left it on hold while I went to a meeting -- came home made some gravy and hubby loved the rice the best - he had a chicken thigh and 2 bowls of rice with some gravy mixed in.

Of course I had one of those days where nothing tasted good -- maybe because I had my mouth set for lobster for my bday LOL so I didn't bother to eat more than a slice of chicken on bread .. ugh

BUT tomorrow I can make chicken salad and still have leftovers to make into a chicken rice soup or a chicken rice casserole.....


----------



## mlewis78

I used my new Zo tonight.  I got home late and didn't realize it would take so long.  I followed directions but used 1/3 of the rice and 1/3 of the water, using the included cup.  It was still on the cooking cycle and hadn't switched to warm an hour later.  I looked at the rice, opening the top for first time and it looked done and there was no water showing in the pot.  I had it set to "brown" since I was using brown rice.


Hmmm.  I have read all the directions in the book that are in English.  Perhaps I should have set the clock or timer?  Should it take an hour to cook 3/4 cup of raw washed brown rice?

I think the Zo ZCC is beautiful and looks like a white pig.


----------



## Rasputina

The soak cycle is built in, and brown takes longer to cook than white rice. Your time sounds completely normal. If you want it faster you can use the quick cook cycle that skips the soaking.


----------



## MonaSW

Cindy416 said:


> Mona, my WP rice cooker didn't give me consistent results. If I followed the recommended amounts of rice and water, my rice didn't come out right. I thought I'd found a water:rice formula, but then it didn't come out the same each time.


Ah, excellent reason to return it. A rice cooker has to be consistent.


----------



## MonaSW

mlewis78 said:


> My Zo NS-ZCC10 (5.5 cup) rice cooker just arrived. UPS man asked me to come down. The UPS men here aren't like those in the movies, and this guy in particular, avoids the stairs if he can, so I carried the box up the 4 flights. UPS came so late that I'd just about given up on it for today.
> 
> Now I have two rice cookers!


Wow, my UPS guys around here have been great usually. One remembered when I would be home for lunch and save my deliveries till then, and the other one that delivered where I used to work would wheel the stuff right in where we wanted it. They were great.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

we have several rice cooker in my house. small 2-3 cups for dorm/deployment use. medium 5-6 for just the family. Large 10 cup for a couple of guest. use more than one cooker if we are having a lot of people over. Still I don't use my small rice cooker now. I have to find it in my closet first...but I learned how to cook rice in the microwave in the dorm...which is sometimes quicker 7-9 minutes for one cup of rice


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> The soak cycle is built in, and brown takes longer to cook than white rice. Your time sounds completely normal. If you want it faster you can use the quick cook cycle that skips the soaking.


Thank you. I thought the quick cook was for quick rice, but I don't recall seeing anything about that in the book. I'll take a look. So, it should take about an hour for brown rice, even if it's 1 (small cooker cup) cup raw rice? It took a 1/2 hour with my simple rice cooker and I let it sit on warm for 10 minutes, so 40 minutes total. 
Marti


----------



## Rasputina

The Zo model you have is the same as mine IIRC. Everything but quick cook takes longer because the pre soak and steam at the end are built into the design. That is what makes the rice so perfect. Even my sushi rice takes almost an hour. The amount you are cooking doesn't appreciably change the cooking time. It takes roughly the same amount of time for the water to get into the rice regardless if it's 1/4 cup or 10 cups.


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> The Zo model you have is the same as mine IIRC. Everything but quick cook takes longer because the pre soak and steam at the end are built into the design. That is what makes the rice so perfect. Even my sushi rice takes almost an hour. The amount you are cooking doesn't appreciably change the cooking time. It takes roughly the same amount of time for the water to get into the rice regardless if it's 1/4 cup or 10 cups.


Although there was no water left in the pot, the rice was rather wet, so if I'd left it to do its thing, it might have come out better -- fluffy perhaps.


----------



## bookfiend

Cindy416 said:


> Do any of you have a Wolfgang Puck rice cooker? I wasn't planning to get that brand, but was in Dillard's, saw one, and the price was right. It's a 10-cup model, and the few reviews that I can find are very good. I'd like a Zoji, but hate to spend that much money on one. (I own just about everything else made for the kitchen, and KitchenAid and Cuisinart are usually my go-to brands.)
> 
> 
> Im sorry the rice maker didnt work out! But, do you remember the mac 'n cheese recipie, it looks YUMMY!


----------



## mlewis78

MonaSW said:


> Wow, my UPS guys around here have been great usually. One remembered when I would be home for lunch and save my deliveries till then, and the other one that delivered where I used to work would wheel the stuff right in where we wanted it. They were great.


We have another regular UPS guy who comes at 12noon-1pm, but I was stuck the past two deliveries with the other guy late in the afternoon. When the noon guy comes, he's accustomed to my meeting him half way, so he acts grumpy when he has to come all the way up, but at least he does come up. Sometimes I'm just waking up when he comes, so I don't meet half way.

I don't think it's fair that the UPS men work alone and responsible for the truck and bringing the package up. If they had two men per truck, one could drive and one could deliver. If they had a lot of packages for one building, they could both come in. But I better not get started about the greed of the company.


----------



## Rasputina

mlewis78 said:


> Although there was no water left in the pot, the rice was rather wet, so if I'd left it to do its thing, it might have come out better -- fluffy perhaps.


You have to fluff it once the song plays telling you it's done. But it sounds like you stopped the process before it was finished steaming. The steaming at the end is important. Forget the rice cooker cookbook for now and make a batch following the instructions that came with the pot that way you can see how well it works.


----------



## Cindy416

Bookfiend, the first thing that I made in my WP rice cooker was the mac and cheese. I should have stirred it a few more times because the fat-free half and half that I used caramelized (aka browned) on the bottom layer of the macaroni. That said, all in all, it was delicious. I stirred the cheddar (used 50% rf Cabot, which is delicious), the mozzarella, and the Parmesan in and then let it cook again for a few minutes. The mac and cheese got a yummy browned crust (which some people dislike) on the bottom. I turned the recipe into a more Weight Watchers-friendly recipe, and it was very good.

I'm going to give that recipe a try in my Sanyo after I've played around with other pastas and grains.


----------



## rho

mlewis78 said:


> Hmmm. I have read all the directions in the book that are in English. Perhaps I should have set the clock or timer? Should it take an hour to cook 3/4 cup of raw washed brown rice?


my only complain with my Zo is that I have had trouble with the instructions - I'm thinking of writing a cheat sheet to stick in there as I go along

I don't have the same model as you - but maybe over the weekend try doing a full one of their cups and letting the rice finish and stay on hold or warm to see how it would be if you make it before you go out of the house in the morning and let it cook then wait till you got home -- that way you could fluff it when it is done and taste it then let it stay warm and test it thru the day and then see the final product. Boy that took a lot more to say than it did to think - hope it was clear


----------



## corkyb

I have the Zo (all silver induction heating model) and am about to cook sweet brown rice.  Does anyone know if I should use the sweet setting or the brown rice setting?  Vast difference in amount of water.  I did the sweet with a little more water but am nervous it won't come out.  I love sweet rice, but probably should have just tried the brown rice first.  Here's hoping and thanks for any tips.
Paula ny


----------



## pidgeon92

mlewis78 said:


> Should it take an hour to cook 3/4 cup of raw washed brown rice?


My Zojirushi always takes about 40 minutes no matter what kind of rice I toss in it.... It should NOT take more than an hour. Either it was set wrong (which I doubt) or there may be a problem with your heating element.


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> I used my new Zo tonight. I got home late and didn't realize it would take so long. I followed directions but used 1/3 of the rice and 1/3 of the water, using the included cup. It was still on the cooking cycle and hadn't switched to warm an hour later. I looked at the rice, opening the top for first time and it looked done and there was no water showing in the pot. I had it set to "brown" since I was using brown rice.
> 
> Hmmm. I have read all the directions in the book that are in English. Perhaps I should have set the clock or timer? Should it take an hour to cook 3/4 cup of raw washed brown rice?
> 
> I think the Zo ZCC is beautiful and looks like a white pig.


You may find this book useful: 


The first couple chapters do an excellent job of describing the rice cooking process and how it is affected by different types of rice and rice cookers, along with specific recipes for those various rice types. (Then it gets into all sorts of recipes, and not just for rice.)


----------



## Solarraven

I  don't have a rice cooker because I haven't eaten that much rice  since  my starving student days but  My newest microwave has a rice setting that I just love and iam using it a lot for both plain and fancied rice.


----------



## Rasputina

pidgeon92 said:


> My Zojirushi always takes about 40 minutes no matter what kind of rice I toss in it.... It should NOT take more than an hour. Either it was set wrong (which I doubt) or there may be a problem with your heating element.


The manual for the cooker she and I have says 82-108 minutes for brown rice.


----------



## pidgeon92

Rasputina said:


> The manual for the cooker she and I have says 82-108 minutes for brown rice.


This is really surprising... Mine is the NS-JCC10, which I would assume is the predecessor to yours (I think mine is 6 years old?).... That it should take twice as long to cook the rice sounds excessive.


----------



## Rasputina

I've cooked brown rice in mine and it's perfectly cooked. It has a long soak period plus the steaming built in at the end.


----------



## Rasputina

pidgeon92 said:


> This is really surprising... Mine is the NS-JCC10, which I would assume is the predecessor to yours (I think mine is 6 years old?).... That it should take twice as long to cook the rice sounds excessive.


The Zoj website still had your models manual online, from reading it I noticed yours uses 1 setting to cook white and brown. So I'd guess the reason brown takes longer in ours is because we have multiple settings for different whites and brown and that our brown setting has a longer soak cycle. I didn't notice a pre soak time listed on yours.


----------



## Magpie

Okay all you enablers you. I have Zojirushi 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook in my shopping cart on amazon. I just need a few more people tell me how much I'm gonna love it


----------



## Rasputina

You really will love it! It's awesome.


----------



## Rasputina

Oh and here is the new rice cookbook I got. It's so much more than just recipes. Great info on rice and it's cultivation all over the world


----------



## rho

you're going to LOVE it!!


----------



## jazzi

pidgeon92 said:


> My Zojirushi always takes about 40 minutes no matter what kind of rice I toss in it.... It should NOT take more than an hour. Either it was set wrong (which I doubt) or there may be a problem with your heating element.


Same with mine -- 40-45 minutes and perfect rice, every time.


----------



## jazzi

lindsaygator said:


> Okay all you enablers you. I have Zojirushi 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook in my shopping cart on amazon. I just need a few more people tell me how much I'm gonna love it


Count me in.


----------



## Leslie

lindsaygator said:


> Okay all you enablers you. I have Zojirushi 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook in my shopping cart on amazon. I just need a few more people tell me how much I'm gonna love it


You are going to love it...although the 5.5 cup might be big enough. How many people are you cooking for?

L


----------



## Magpie

I'm only cooking for two . I thought maybe the larger size would be better for "one pot meals". But the 5.5 size would probably be enough.


----------



## Leslie

lindsaygator said:


> I'm only cooking for two . I thought maybe the larger size would be better for "one pot meals". But the 5.5 size would probably be enough.


 I have the 5.5 and it seems plenty big enough for me...I regularly cook for 4 mostly adult people and we have plenty, with leftovers. My pan has never been overflowing (this said after 2 weeks of ownership).

L


----------



## Rasputina

Depends if you are cooking mostly with rice as a side dish verses a main course. In Asia for instance 1 pound of rice per person per day is not uncommon. In the US we tend to see rice as a side dish. We have 3 adults and 2 cups raw rice would be a side dish amount for us.


----------



## Cindy416

Go ahead. Take the plunge. Although I've just received my Sanyo rice cooker, I am really looking forward to using it. I bought the 10-cup so that I could make the one pot meals, too. It doesn't take up that much more space on my counter, and I'll be sure to not overfill it.


----------



## mlewis78

The 10-cup may be good for soups an such, especially if you want to have some left over to freeze or have the next day.

I was out tonight, but I will have to read up on using the timer so that I can set up to make rice and have it ready when I get home. Same with having steel-cut oatmeal in the morning.

My Aroma cooker does the brown rice in 30 min. + warming for 10 min. -- very good rice. I can't wait to find out how much better the very long-cooking brown rice will be in my Zo ZCC model. I may have to keep the Aroma (was considering giving it away) for the times I want something an haven't planned ahead. When I stopped the Zo early Thursday night, I was starving, although I'd gone ahead and eaten some broccoli before I did that.

Rasputina, thanks for all the info about the lengthy soaking. At least now I know that it wasn't malfunctioning.

The tune my Zo plays is Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## Leslie

lindsaygator said:


> I'm only cooking for two . I thought maybe the larger size would be better for "one pot meals". But the 5.5 size would probably be enough.


I made the recipe that someone posted on this list (the one with rice, beans, tomatoes and corn, plus I added chicken at the end) in my 5.5 cup cooker. There was plenty of room in the pan, even when it was cooked. I fed 5 people for dinner, plus we had enough for 3 additional lunches the next day.

L


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> The 10-cup may be good for soups an such, especially if you want to have some left over to freeze or have the next day.
> 
> I was out tonight, but I will have to read up on using the timer so that I can set up to make rice and have it ready when I get home. Same with having steel-cut oatmeal in the morning.


Oatmeal comes out great. Make sure to take the plate on the cover off to wash when you are done and clean around the steam hole. I was surprised how much gunk had blown up there. It was especially noticeable with the oatmeal, moreso than when I've cooked rice.

L


----------



## Magpie

lindsaygator said:


> Okay all you enablers you. I have Zojirushi 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook in my shopping cart on amazon. I just need a few more people tell me how much I'm gonna love it


Okay, one more question. Is there any info in the user guide or cookbook for wild rice? I know its not technically rice, but after all I am a Minnesota girl.


----------



## bookfiend

my rice maker isn't as fancy as the zo, but I use the brown rice setting and it turns out great.


----------



## Rasputina

I still need to try oatmeal in mine, that recipe posted earlier looked really good too.


----------



## NogDog

lindsaygator said:


> Okay, one more question. Is there any info in the user guide or cookbook for wild rice? I know its not technically rice, but after all I am a Minnesota girl.


I just checked the book's index, and it has a basic wild rice recipe as well as about 10 assorted recipes using wild rice.


----------



## Cindy416

I decided to use my new Sanyo rice cooker for assorted jobs today, one of which was making stock from the bones of a rotisserie chicken. After I took the meat off of the bones, I plopped the carcass into the rice bowl, added an onion, some celery, garlic, and a carrot, as well as pepper. I covered it to the "Max Soup" line with cold water, set it on 1.5 hours, and let it slow cook. It came out great, and I didn't have to do anything as far as keeping an eye on it went. I skimmed the fat off of the stock, and now it's chilling in the fridge. Easiest chicken stock (and the least messy) that I've ever made.

A little while later, I steamed some asparagus in the steamer basket, and it turned out great, too. (I have a great steamer, but decided to give the rice cooker a chance since it's already out on the counter.) I'm amazed how quickly I can clean up the cooker after using it. I think I'm going to love it!

I'm going to hard-cook some eggs in it before long, too, using the steamer basket. Have any of you done that?


----------



## rla1996

So I finally got around to doing the Bourbon Chicken thing today, and it was AWESOME.  We had it over plain white rice.

Bourbon Chicken

Ingredients:
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1 teaspoon ground ginger
4 ounces soy sauce
2 tablespoons dried minced onion 
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
3/8 cup bourbon
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 

Directions:
1. Place chicken breasts in a 9x13 inch baking dish. In a small bowl combine the ginger, soy sauce, onion flakes, sugar, bourbon and garlic powder. Mix together and pour mixture over chicken. Cover dish and place in refrigerator. Marinate overnight. 
2. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). 
3. Remove dish from refrigerator and remove cover. Bake in the  preheated oven, basting frequently, for 1 1/2 hours or until chicken is well browned and juices run clear. 




As for the chicken I just simmered it until all the marinade was cooked out and it started to caramelize.  

Enjoy


----------



## Cindy416

That sounds delicious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silver

Ria,  Your Bourbon Chicken sounds outrageously yummy.  Liquor is a no-no in my house, however.  Does anyone know of anything which could substitute for the bourbon?  I would love to try this recipe.


----------



## Silver

Sorry, meant to type rla.


----------



## NogDog

Silver said:


> Ria, Your Bourbon Chicken sounds outrageously yummy. Liquor is a no-no in my house, however. Does anyone know of anything which could substitute for the bourbon? I would love to try this recipe.


You can substitute 1 part non-alcohol vanilla extract and 2 parts water for each 3 parts bourbon, so I guess that would be 1/8 cup vanilla extract and 2/8 cup water in that recipe. I've also seen some suggestions on the web to do a 1 for 1 substitution with sparkling cider or other sparkling fruit drinks.


----------



## mlewis78

OK, I am finally getting into the spirit of using my Zojirushi, now that I'm using the timer.  Woke up to having steel-cut oatmeal all ready for me.  Made brown rice that was ready when I got home from swimming.  I had some on a big salad and ate the rest by itself in a bowl.

Rasputina, now I see in Ultimate Rice Cooker the description of the slow cooking process, including the long soak.  It's on pages where the green font is very light and I'd shied away from it the first time I looked through the book.


----------



## Cindy416

Mlewis, how did you do your steel-cut oats? I have several sets of directions that I've found, and can't decide which one to use.


----------



## mlewis78

I used the recipe in Ultimate Rice Cooker book and 1/3rded the amounts for one serving.  Their recipe calls for:

1-1/4 cups stell-cut oats
3 cups cold water
pinch of sea salt

I used 1/2 of the rice cooker cup of steel-cut oats and added 1 (same) cup of water.

They have it served with maple syrup and cold milk (sounds good to me), but I put vanilla non-fat yogurt on top, with mango chunks and mixed berries on that.  I bought the fruit frozen at Whole Foods and thawed in refrigerator.

I ate this again today.  I usually have oatmeal with yogurt and fruit for breakfast.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks! I know what a mess SCO can make when cooked, so am glad to have a tried-and-true recommendation for amount that can be prepared w/o boiling over.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

My rice cooker is here! I made lunch. Rice, beans, corn, Ro-Tel and chicken broth. Turned out yummy. Now to throw in something different and set the timer for dinner.


----------



## Cindy416

I fixed some sweet potatoes in my Sanyo last night. I adapted the recipe so it would be a bit more Weight Watchers friendly, and it turned out really good.  

I took 1.5 lbs. peeled and cubed (1/2 cubes) sweet potato, 4 T. light margarine, 1/2 c. Splenda/brown sugar blend, and 1.5 c. water. I set my rice cooker to "Cook" (basic white rice setting), added the ingredients, and then stirred in a bit of ground cinnamon.  I let it cook for about 40-45 minutes, until the potatoes were really tender. Then, I switched the cooker to "warm," opened the lid (to let some of the liquid reduce), and, when the syrup was thick, closed the lid and left it on "warm" until we were ready to eat.


----------



## mlewis78

WolfePrincess73 said:


> My rice cooker is here! I made lunch. Rice, beans, corn, Ro-Tel and chicken broth. Turned out yummy. Now to throw in something different and set the timer for dinner.


Congratulations! It looks like the one I have. What is Ro-Tel? Sounds like it might be a shape of pasta.

Since I started using my timer, I'm using mine twice a day. I need to get going with some one pot dinner recipes in my Ultimate Rice Cooker book. Haven't chosen any yet.


----------



## jazzi

mlewis78 said:


> Congratulations! It looks like the one I have. What is Ro-Tel? Sounds like it might be a shape of pasta.


I think it's a brand of canned tomato. My brother uses them in some dishes.


----------



## Cindy416

Ro*tel tomatoes are diced tomatoes with green chiles.


----------



## Shadowraven

Okay enablers 

I have/had this Rival steamer  for more than a year now. Last week it went ka-put on me. It did the same thing that my mom's did (she wrote this review). So now I'm STUCK! I need my fresh veggies with dinner, I was using it so regularly!

But I also have the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook which I got probably about a year ago so I could try out new rice recipes and other stuff. Problem is that that cookbook is made best for an actual rice cooker, not a steamer. So... After reviewing this thread (again  ) I'm considering a rice cooker. But... it needs:

1. obviously rice cooking ability
2. steamer ability
3. ability to cook "other" stuff (oatmeal, polenta, small one-pot meals)
4. then, a make-ahead timer would be great since my kid starts Kindergarten in the fall and I'm so bad about waking everybody up in time for breakfast. If I had breakfast already premade that'd be great. But a set-ahead timer isn't necessary.
- I'm NOT looking to spend a whole lot... oh yah, and there are four in our family so far

Panasonic 3-Cup?
Zojirushi 10-Cup?
Aroma 10-Cup?
Cuisinart 4-Cup? (although this one doesn't have all great reviews)

Or a different model?


----------



## Leslie

I have a Zojirushi bread maker and now a rice cooker. I have always been very happy with the quality of their products, so that would be the one I would choose, from the four on your list. 

L


----------



## Cindy416

Shadowraven, I bought this rice cooker last week from Amazon for $105. So far, I love it. It has all of the features that you require, and has really good reviews.


----------



## Rasputina

I agree with Leslie, I'd buy a Zo. I'm so happy with their products I ordered their  in addition to my rice cooker from them.


----------



## jazzi

Rasputina said:


> I agree with Leslie, I'd buy a Zo. I'm so happy with their products I ordered their  in addition to my rice cooker from them.


What the heck is that?


----------



## ak rain

I had to look that one up too. It took a little bit to figure out   it heats up water to specific temp. I think
sylvia


----------



## rla1996

Hummm I just use the hot water tap on the water cooler for that .  As a matter of fact I paid about $30 more for the water cooler (kind with the bottle underneath) and I get both hot and cold water from it.  Which is a good thing because when the fridge used to get over crowded my DH used to take the water out first , to me cold water in the desert is a must have.  Of course this makes the coffee maker obsolete now as all we ever used it for was to heat water for tea or chocolate...  It looks like a cool gadget to have though if you use a lot of hot water at different temps.


----------



## Rasputina

jazzi said:


> What the heck is that?


From the clickable link

Perfect for serving hot beverages to a crowd, this electric water boiler and warmer provides up to 135 ounces of hot water for instant coffee, tea, hot chocolate, and more. The unit features a micro-computerized temperature-control system and four keep-warm temperature settings that include 140, 175, 195, and 208 degrees F. Simple one-touch controls supply a reboil button, which reboils water to 212 degrees F; a dispense button; an unlock button that must be pressed before pressing the dispense button; and temperature- and timer-setting buttons. The unit's energy-saving timer function--from 6 to 10 hours--automatically turns on the boiler at a later time to save electricity, and its LCD display shows the actual water temperature at all times, as well as the temperature and timer settings. The dispenser also comes with a cafe-drip dispensing mode, which decreases the amount of water dispensed to 60 percent of the normal setting, making it suitable for brewing cafe drip coffee. Even more, its steam-save function automatically lowers the power just before boiling to reduce the amount of steam emitted from the steam vent. Other thoughtful details include automatic safety shut-off, a wide window water-level gauge that shows how much water remains in the unit, and an interchangeable melody or beep indicator to alert the completion of the boiling process or a low water level. A removable 3-foot power cord, swivel base, carry handle, and easy-to-clean nonstick interior provide added convenience. The 700-watt water boiler and warmer measures 11-3/16 by 8-3/16 by 13-1/2 inches.

The temps choices are perfect for steeping each different kind of tea.


----------



## bookfiend

Shadowraven said:


> Okay enablers
> I'm considering a rice cooker. But... it needs:
> 
> 1. obviously rice cooking ability
> 2. steamer ability
> 3. ability to cook "other" stuff (oatmeal, polenta, small one-pot meals)
> 4. then, a make-ahead timer would be great since my kid starts Kindergarten in the fall and I'm so bad about waking everybody up in time for breakfast. If I had breakfast already premade that'd be great. But a set-ahead timer isn't necessary.
> - I'm NOT looking to spend a whole lot... oh yah, and there are four in our family so far
> Or a different model?


If you want one fast, and not to spend alot, go to target. They have a few. The 10 cup Aroma I have (no timer$30), also a white Aroma with a timer (less then $50) that would meet all of your criteria. They also have a few others, but these are the two I would suggest on a budget. You could have your vegi's tonight.


----------



## rla1996

The night before last my DH grilled steak for dinner.  That thing was HUGE.  There was so much left over that last night I cut it into chunks, and heated it in the oven while my rice cooked.  When the rice was done, I made steak rice bowls out of it.  Not only was it an easy dinner, but it also was an excellent way of making sure that the left over food was used and didn't end up in the back of the fridge to become a science project.  I'm liking this rice maker.  Thanks to all the enablers out there.


----------



## Rasputina

That is a great point, about leftovers. I know they are eagerly eaten as rice bowls in our house too.


----------



## Leslie

rla1996 said:


> The night before last my DH grilled steak for dinner. That thing was HUGE. There was so much left over that last night I cut it into chunks, and heated it in the oven while my rice cooked. When the rice was done, I made steak rice bowls out of it. Not only was it an easy dinner, but it also was an excellent way of making sure that the left over food was used and didn't end up in the back of the fridge to become a science project. I'm liking this rice maker. Thanks to all the enablers out there.


So you heated up the steak, threw it in with the rice...did you add anything else? What kind of rice were you making? I haven't quite grasped the concept of rice bowls. Thanks in advance!

L


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> So you heated up the steak, threw it in with the rice...did you add anything else? What kind of rice were you making? I haven't quite grasped the concept of rice bowls. Thanks in advance!
> 
> L


I want a recipe too - I haven't done rice bowls before


----------



## rla1996

Leslie said:


> So you heated up the steak, threw it in with the rice...did you add anything else? What kind of rice were you making? I haven't quite grasped the concept of rice bowls. Thanks in advance!
> 
> L


It was VERY easy. All I did was make you standard white rice (with water for the liquid), threw diced steak on top, then served with soy sauce. I would have used beef broth instead of water but was out. Didn't need to add any seasonings or anything because the steak was already seasoned before it was grilled.


----------



## bookfiend

I bet you could have put the steak in with the water and raw rice, and done it all at once, since the steak was already cooked.  I think it would help it stay moist instead of drying out while reheating.  And not heat up the kitchen with the oven.


----------



## Rasputina

I just put cooked meat on top of the rice after it is cooked and fluffed and then close the cooker and let it reheat the meat. Putting the cooked meat in while it's cooking the rice could easily overcook it, especially steak. But then I prefer my beef and lamb to be rare.


----------



## hazeldazel

rice bowls iz easy!  Ever order a donburi at a japanese restaurant?  Rice + protein on top = rice bowl!  Add a sauce (or not) to your liking.  Extra brown rice with a little leftover grilled spice-rub chicken = super yummy afternoon snack!


----------



## NogDog

Rasputina said:


> I just put cooked meat on top of the rice after it is cooked and fluffed and then close the cooker and let it reheat the meat. Putting the cooked meat in while it's cooking the rice could easily overcook it, especially steak. But then I prefer my beef and lamb to be rare.


I've made several different rice dishes where I just emptied a package of pre-cooked chicken on top of everything and then cooked it normally. Came out great each time.

Last night I tried a pea soup recipe in my rice maker and cubed a bunch of leftover ham and threw it in there. Not bad, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Rasputina

Yes but chicken and ham do not suffer from being over done like beef and lamb do.


----------



## NogDog

Rasputina said:


> Yes but chicken and ham do not suffer from being over done like beef and lamb do.


True, I wasn't really thinking about beef or not beef, just how convenient it is. Obviously if it's a good cut of steak that you want served rare, stewing it for 45 minutes or more probably isn't ideal. On the other hand, a cheap cut that you just want to cube and cook like you would for soup or stew might be OK, or throw it in when there are only x number of minutes left to cook, after searing it first?


----------



## Rasputina

I make teriyaki steak on the grill from flank steak to use in our rice bowls and I've found that if I put it in the cooker to heat up it's great for the first 1/2 hour or so but after about an hour it seems overcook and no longer rare but it's still tender. It does dry out if you leave it on warm too long though. It's great for 1 pot method of reheating so I use that method a lot. I usually just put watever sauce or flavoring over the meat and close the lid to reheat.


----------



## Andra

My rice bowls tend to be brown-bag lunches for work.  I just throw leftover rice and veggies and some meat in a glass bowl and add a little sauce.  A minute or so in the  microwave at work and I have lunch!
My favorite so far has been a wild rice mix, grilled chicken with a Southwest seasoning, some black beans and corn and a little diced avocado (added after the rest was warm).  Oh and a little cheese.


----------



## drenee

Andra, that sounds absolutely yummy.  

I will not look at a rice maker this week, she chants.  
I'm trying to hold out.  I'm single.  I live completely alone and I have no family near.  I cannot imagine how I could make good use of a rice maker.  
That's your clue enablers.  Go.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> Andra, that sounds absolutely yummy.
> 
> I will not look at a rice maker this week, she chants.
> I'm trying to hold out. I'm single. I live completely alone and I have no family near. I cannot imagine how I could make good use of a rice maker.
> That's your clue enablers. Go.
> deb


I'm single, live alone and now have two rice cookers.


----------



## louiseb

I am single and loved my rice maker. I used it almost daily. Then I adopted a parrot and had to get rid of everything I cooked with that had Teflon, which emits a gas that birds are very sensitive to. I bought a microwave rice cooker and have been learning to cook with it, but it's not the same. I did find a rice maker with a clay insert and one with a stainless insert, but I'm trying to give the microwave one a chance. Too many other things I want to buy (like kindle books!)


----------



## chevauchee

mlewis78 said:


> I'm single, live alone and now have two rice cookers.


Me too!
 

They're slightly opposite ends of the spectrum, I know.  I like the multicooker a lot though.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations enablers.  What size do you all have for just one person, but that you can also use for more than one person?
deb


----------



## louiseb

I had the smaller Cuisinart one, don't remember the size. I actually would have been fine with the bigger one, but the smaller one was fine. Just not many leftovers, hence using it almost every day. I don't have a lot of counter space so try to limit the number and size of counter top appliances


----------



## NogDog

drenee said:


> Congratulations enablers. What size do you all have for just one person, but that you can also use for more than one person?
> deb


I have a 5-1/2 cup model. It can make 3-4 main course servings pretty comfortably, maybe 6 side dish sized servings. I found it a bit tricky to try to do single servings with it, so I usually cook enough at any one time that I have at least a couple meals' worth of leftovers.


----------



## rho

I have the 5 1/2 cup Zo induction - it is more expensive but I'm really happy with it - I can do a bunch of things with it and I figure it will last a long long time. You can do rice for one or two also in it.


----------



## Karen

I shouldn't have read this post.  Now I'm hungry, and I need to buy a rice maker.


----------



## Rasputina

drenee said:


> Congratulations enablers. What size do you all have for just one person, but that you can also use for more than one person?
> deb


You could probably get away with the 3 cup model, unless you want larger for entertaining.


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> Congratulations enablers. What size do you all have for just one person, but that you can also use for more than one person?
> deb


I (single) have a 4-cup Aroma model and then through my bank card rewards program got the Zojirushi 5.5 cup ZCC for free. The 5.5 cup works just fine for one serving of steel-cut oats for breakfast or for one serving of rice.



Marti


----------



## mlewis78

Neither my Aroma nor my Zo have steamer baskets.  The Amazon description of the Aroma mistakenly says that it has the steamer option and calls it an 8-cup but it's for 4 cups of raw white rice or 2 cups of raw brown rice maximum.  I love that the Zo has the timer.  Otherwise, I'd never have steel-cut oatmeal for breakfast or brown rice with dinner.
Marti


----------



## Leslie

Karen said:


> I shouldn't have read this post. Now I'm hungry, and I need to buy a rice maker.


Yes, you do.

L


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> You could probably get away with the 3 cup model, unless you want larger for entertaining.


I read a review somewhere about a guy who kept the 3 cup Zo at his office and cooked himself fresh rice everyday for lunch. That seems like the really perfect size for one person.

Deb, I have the 5.5 cup Zo and am very happy with it. It cooks small portions just fine, but I was also able to cook up a big batch of rice, beans, tomatoes and corn without it boiling over. For me, I think the 3 cup would have been too small but the 10 cup would have been way too big.

L


----------



## Leslie

Have we discussed this? Can you put the rice cooker bowl in the dishwasher?

L


----------



## Rasputina

I can't imagine a need to put it in the dishwasher, it cleans up almost instantly. I'm leery of the dishwasher because of the nonstick coating. I avoid nonstick as much as possible. At this point I think my rice cooker is my only nonstick cooking item.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've never put mine in the dishwasher, not sure what it says about do or don't. . .as Rasputina says, it cleans up so fast with just soap and water that I've never considered it.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

It is just DH and me, but I got the 10 cup Zo and LOVE it! Oatmeal ready for breakfast. It is so easy to clean. I can do a quick wash after breakfast and throw in dinner before I leave for work. With the 10 cup, I have been making enough at dinner to have leftovers for lunch the next day for DH and myself.

Favorite one pot dish so far:
Smoked beef sausage
Frozen Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower and Cheese Sauce (I used Green Giant)
Rice (Used Texmati)
A little garlic browned in less than 1/2 teaspoon of Sesame Oil in bottom of pot with sausage before adding rice and veggies. Also, used chicken broth (was out of beef) instead of water.

If you don't like veggies to be really soft, you should not add them at the beginning.

Was the yummiest so far!


----------



## louiseb

Here are the two without teflon I'm considering if the microwave cooker doesn't work out.


----------



## gajitldy

I "think" that the pots are made of aluminum -- coated with teflon on the interior.  Aluminum is a no no as it discolors in the dishwasher.

Also with regard to teflon and birds:  I have an African Grey and a Senegal parrot for 14 years now.  I do cook with teflon.  Teflon is dangerous to birds only when overheated.  The fumes can be toxic to humans also.  Teflon products should never be preheated without a fat in the pan.  I have an electric stove and can cook most items between 5-8 range with no problems for the birds.  

I also have the Aroma rice cooker from Costco and have used it many times without a problem for the birds.

I never use my oven on the cleaning cycle because I knew someone who lost many of her birds this way.  The oven had no teflon (she made sure of that when she purchased); but, the racks did.  Store personnel were not aware of this.

Diane


----------



## louiseb

That is so sad. 

I know people who have not had problems by being careful with their teflon, I'm just too absent minded to risk it. Also I am reading more about the teflon in our bodies too and figured it would be good for my health to get rid of it. I haven't missed it at all, except for not having a rice cooker. I am getting better with my microwave cooker, but am probably going to get one of these two before the year is up.


----------



## hazeldazel

the bowl in the zojirushi model should not go in the dishwasher.  but it's a breeze to clean, so you don't really need to.


----------



## Leslie

hazeldazel said:


> the bowl in the zojirushi model should not go in the dishwasher. but it's a breeze to clean, so you don't really need to.


Okay, good to know. It is easy to clean but now I can say with authority to my husband and children, hand wash only!

L


----------



## bookfiend

Chevauchee, understatement of the century!!! I didn't know anything like this existed. 


chevauchee said:


> I like the multicooker a lot though.


Its not just a multi cooker, its a MULTI COOKER!!!! Ricemaker, slow cooker, and pressure cooker, all in one!?! Wow, It could replace both the rice cooker, and crockpot, and still be on the counter! And the pan is dishwasher safe. I know I'm to blame for starting this thread, but had I known that this existed, we would have been on page 21 of homage to it. My husband is going to kill me. Chevauchee, please more details on this amazing all-in-one!!


----------



## chevauchee

Tell your husband it's not my fault!

The multicooker is great. It has limitations, absolutely, but I'm pleased with what it does.

Pressure cooker:
*The pressure feature only has two settings, low (5 psi) and high (9 psi). Prior to getting it, I'd found various sites that referenced how you'd have to increase cooking to compensate for non-15 psi cookers. Thankfully, the first thing I made (and increased the recommended cooking time on by 40%) was black beans. Those were some mushy, mushy beans that made fine dip. Now I generally just do the time as listed unless it's over 20 minutes under pressure, then I add a minute.
*Various recipes will call for cold water release. Obviously, you can't submerge this in water to cool it, so those recipes need tweaking or avoiding. You also have to figure out if you're using a cookbook where quick release is a cold water release or an open valve release (which you can do with this). 
*Food will continue cooking until you have removed it from the pot due to the stored heat in the heating element, so if you're doing vegetables that you want crisp, you may want to shorten your cooking time as well as doing a valve release.
*Because of the continued cooking, natural release will take longer as well.
*The max fill line? Less of a suggestion and more of a commandment. It held up like a trooper the one time I did get carried away, but a major PITA to clean. Only go halfway for things which expand.
*Having not used stovetop pressure cookers before, I don't know what's normal, but it takes longer than I expected to get up to pressure. As there seems to be a direct relationship between the amount of liquid is in the recipe and the time it takes to get to pressure, I assume it's just about getting everything up to temp.
*Use the valve release carefully, that _is_ steam coming out of it. Also, make sure it's not steaming the cabinet above the cooker.

Slow cooker:
*Only has one slow cooker setting, per manufacturer 180 deg. It's definitely cooler than my roommate's crockpot; if you're one of those people who complain on cooking sites that modern crockpots are too hot, this is for you.
*It's a perfectly round pot, so if you want to do a long roast or larger whole chicken, it may not work so well. I still borrow my roommate's big oval crockpot for those types of things.
*Don't close the pressure valve out of habit. Trust me.
*Only sets the timer in 30 minute increments up to 9.5 hours.

Rice cooker:
*Shortly after purchase, I realized 3 things about the rice feature: 
A: They assumed white rice for the setting. Brown Basmati was clearly not what this was timed for.
B: If you want fluffier rice, you may have to fiddle with reducing the amount of liquid used. Risotto is awesome in this, though.
C: The rice cooker function isn't really a separate thing, just 6 minutes on high pressure. So if I'm cooking rice in it now, I don't bother with the rice setting, I just use the high pressure setting.

Other features/quibbles:
*I love my delay start button. 
*Browning, oh, I love the browning feature even more. Aside from the convenience of being able to brown in the cooker and not dirty up a second pan, it's great for bringing slow cooked recipes to a boil at the end of cooking for thickening.
*I know not everyone wants a Teflon pan, but having done some idiot things to my cooker (see above references to overcooked beans and overfilling), it cleans up like a champ. The outside of the pan is coated as well, which is nice.
*The pan fits very closely to the cooker. I'm sure this is the most efficient way to make it, but there's also no handle on the pan. Ergo, a fully loaded pan is staying in the cooker until it's a pretty empty pan. 
*Continuing the theme, there's no lid for just the pan, so if you want to load the pan the night before and put it in the fridge, it's Saran-Wrap time. And if you're putting something heavy in it, it can be awkward to carry over to the cooker (not much of a lip on the pan either).
*I'm short. This is not a failing of the product, but it means I have to get on tippy toes a bit when I'm browning things and the angle is a bit weird (again, really round pan, which means it's straight up and down). 
*If you set one of the timers and don't hit start, it will beep at you. If it finishes and you don't turn it off or to warm right away, it will switch to warm while beeping at you again until you do. I consider this a feature. Please let the rest of your family know they can shut up the multicooker with the warm button, esp. if they are as annoyed by beeping as my roommate. 
*It doesn't make the house smell. I like stew, but smelling it the entire day can be torture.

I still have my little rice cooker. It's better for steaming vegetables while leaving them crispy and still does a good job on rice. I still use my roommate's big crockpot; as I noted above, the shape is better for some things and it can cook longer than 9.5 hours. Could I do without either of them, certainly, but the multicooker makes some compromises to be multi. I use it a couple times a week and I'm happy I bought it.

_Edited to add: wow, sorry, that got long. I really like my multicooker. _


----------



## bookfiend

Chevauchee, Thank you sooo much.  I think you answered all of my questions.  I appreciate all the details.  Have you tried the steel cut oatmeal everyone here raves about?


----------



## chevauchee

I haven't tried it, but I'll put oats on my grocery list to see how it turns out.


----------



## mlewis78

Chicken Biriyani with Saigon Cinnamon -- video from Saveur with kitchen director Hunter Lewis (my nephew) -- just have to brag a little. This is first video I've seen him do. Wonder we could do this in a medium to large rice cooker:

http://www.saveur.com/videos.jsp?pid=18192496001&vid=20498578001

Marti


----------



## vg

My daughter bought me a rice cooker for my birthday - I had thought it was the silliest thing ever (how hard is it to cook rice, geez) - but now I don't know how I did without it!  I'm starting to get a little adventurous and love reading the recipes everyone has posted.  As a cheat, though, has anyone made RiceARoni is their rice cooker?  If so, how did it turn out and did you have to adjust amounts of water and butter?

Also, the rice cooker recipe book that was recommended is now available on Kindle - I just downloaded a sample.  You folks must have been hot and heavy on the request button, because I noticed an early post about it mentioning that it was not available.


----------



## Vicki

OK, you all got me curious so I had to check these out. I found a 10 cup at my local grocery store for 20 bucks and thought what the heck. I brought it home and the first thing I made (after spending 40 bucks on various types of rice, barley,oats etc) was a recipe I found for steel cut oats and dates. OMG - I hate regular oatmeal but this was truly wonderful. Tonight is Salsbury Steak and rice, I just have to decide which type. I might steam the last of the asparagus from the garden to go with it. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Rasputina

mlewis78 said:


> Chicken Biriyani with Saigon Cinnamon -- video from Saveur with kitchen director Hunter Lewis (my nephew) -- just have to brag a little. This is first video I've seen him do. Wonder we could do this in a medium to large rice cooker:
> 
> http://www.saveur.com/videos.jsp?pid=18192496001&vid=20498578001
> 
> Marti


I think you can, pretty sure I saw a recipe in the rice cooker cookbook. I'm not sure how traditional it will turn out in the rice cooker and haven't tried it in one myself.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to the rice cooker club, Vicki. We're all having lots of fun here...

L


----------



## rho

vg said:


> As a cheat, though, has anyone made RiceARoni is their rice cooker? If so, how did it turn out and did you have to adjust amounts of water and butter?


I actually did it the other night - the next time I do it I may decrease the water a bit but it was good - part of the problem for me was that I had planned dinner for one time and hubby didn't get home till almost 2 hours later so it was a bit softer than normal - it may have been perfect at the time it was done -- I would say try it out ... I even did the browning right in the pot on quick cook setting


----------



## vg

Thanks, Rho!  It never dawned on me to brown it in the pot, I was just going to skip that step, but will take the extra time to do it.


----------



## bookfiend

Vg,  Rice A Roni  I skip the browning step, but always have, cuz I tend to burn it.  I make it in my ricemaker all the time.  I use the high altitude, 1/2 c less water.  Pour it all in, cut up the butter stir.  10min later I stir again to make sure the butter is dispersed (you could probably not add the butter if not browning.  Then I stir it once toward the end.  Turns out great.  My first batch stuck to the bottom, that's why I now stir it towards the end now.  I usually make 2 boxes, my teenage boy eats a ton.


----------



## vg

Easier yet - thanks bookfiend!

vicki


----------



## Cindy416

I just have to say that I love the fact that there's a 21 page (so far!) thread about rice cookers on the Kindle Boards! You all are my kind of people! (I LOVE my new rice cooker, and I love to cook.)  I look forward to more shared recipes and tips here. Now that I'm out of school for the summer, and I will have some time to relax, I plan to try many of your rice cooker recipes and tips, as well as add some of my  own, to this thread. 

In the words of my culinary idol, the late, great Julia Child, "Bon appetit!"


----------



## mlewis78

OK. Have a question here about Zo ZCC quick-cooking mode.

I've been occasionally making the Rice Selects quick cooking white, wild, brown, wild and red rice that comes in a jar (can't find this kind of rice in any other than quick cooking version). On my Zo ZCC 5.5 cup model, there is a quick-cooking notation on the menu, but the cursor doesn't go directly on it. I've been making it with the cursor on "hard" just above it, thinking it is the same cycle.

Is this really the same cooking mode or should my cooker menu have the cursor right on quick cooking? Should I put it on soft for quick-cooking if I don't want it to come out as hard as it's been doing?

Thanks.

Marti


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Pasta turns out great!! Browned some hamburger in the rice cooker on the quick cook setting. Added some salt and pepper. Once browned, added a jar of spaghetti sauce and then between 1/2 and 3/4 of the same jar of water. Added penne and stirred. Shut lid and turned on quick cook again. When it sings "done", open lid, stir and serve. Easy and tastes great.


----------



## gajitldy

Question for those that have the Zoj NS-ZCC.  I am interested in this model for the porridge cycle.  Can anyone tell me if it does not boil over??  I have an Aroma but the boilover mess is a real pain.

However, I have made the recipe in this thread and I LOVE it!!  But hate the mess.  Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

Diane


----------



## Rasputina

Yea! that the rice cooker cookbook is available on kindle now. Boo! hat the font shade is inconsistent. It appears that annoying green font they chose for the book is resulting in lighter colored font in the kindle format.


----------



## Leslie

gajitldy said:


> Question for those that have the Zoj NS-ZCC. I am interested in this model for the porridge cycle. Can anyone tell me if it does not boil over?? I have an Aroma but the boilover mess is a real pain.
> 
> However, I have made the recipe in this thread and I LOVE it!! But hate the mess. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Diane


Do you mean for oatmeal? I've made oatmeal in mine twice and it didn't bowl over.

L


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> Yea! that the rice cooker cookbook is available on kindle now. Boo! hat the font shade is inconsistent. It appears that annoying green font they chose for the book is resulting in lighter colored font in the kindle format.


They must have seen this thread and put the book out in a Kindle edition!

Since I have the paperback, I am going to stick with that, especially if it has issues with the font. So far, I haven't been too thrilled with cookbooks on the Kindle -- not as easy to browse. I wonder if it will be different on the DX?

L


----------



## gajitldy

Yes Leslie I did mean oatmeal.  I have the Aroma from Costco and it boils over.  It does not have a "porridge" cycle.  I bought the rice cookbook on Kindle yesterday and there are a lot of good recipes for breakfast which are cooked on the "porridge" cycle.  If this cycle prevents boil over, I "need" a ZOJ.

Diane


----------



## Leslie

gajitldy said:


> Yes Leslie I did mean oatmeal. I have the Aroma from Costco and it boils over. It does not have a "porridge" cycle. I bought the rice cookbook on Kindle yesterday and there are a lot of good recipes for breakfast which are cooked on the "porridge" cycle. If this cycle prevents boil over, I "need" a ZOJ.
> 
> Diane


I made an oatmeal recipe from that book the other day. One cup of oats, milk, water, cinnamon, maple syrup, etc. Enough for 4 generous servings and it didn't boil over. Yes, I used the porridge cycle.

I think you need a Zo. 

L


----------



## Rasputina

Now I want to make oatmeal for breakfast LOL I guess I scroll up and find that recipe again.

Oh and Leslie, I'm sticking to the DTB of the ricecooker cookbook too.


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> Now I want to make oatmeal for breakfast LOL I guess I scroll up and find that recipe again.
> 
> Oh and Leslie, I'm sticking to the DTB of the ricecooker cookbook too.


The recipe that someone posted here is basically the same recipe in the cookbook p. 192, creamy breakfast oatmeal.

L


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

I LOVE my Kindle 2, but don't think I'll be giving up buying DTB versions of cookbooks. (I love to cook, and have, at one time or another, owned around 250. I'm trying to weed out my collection, though, so I'm probably down to 90-100.) I don't want to get food on my Kindle while cooking, and there's just something that I find to be more kitchen-friendly about a DTB cookbook. I think it's a lot easier to browse for recipes, too.  

Aside from cookbooks, I can't think of any other books that I'll not want to put on my Kindle. 

Hmmmm. Just thought of something. How handy would it be to actually HAVE the recipe that I want to try on my Kindle, which is nearly always with me? It would be great to look at the ingredient list while cooking. Darn! There goes my "DTB is better for cookbooks" theory.


----------



## Rasputina

mlewis78 said:


> OK. Have a question here about Zo ZCC quick-cooking mode.
> 
> I've been occasionally making the Rice Selects quick cooking white, wild, brown, wild and red rice that comes in a jar (can't find this kind of rice in any other than quick cooking version). On my Zo ZCC 5.5 cup model, there is a quick-cooking notation on the menu, but the cursor doesn't go directly on it. I've been making it with the cursor on "hard" just above it, thinking it is the same cycle.
> 
> Is this really the same cooking mode or should my cooker menu have the cursor right on quick cooking? Should I put it on soft for quick-cooking if I don't want it to come out as hard as it's been doing?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Marti


I have the same model but in the 10 cup and there is an arrow that lines up next to quick cook when you scroll through the menu. It's not the same as hard.


----------



## mlewis78

The reason for having the kindle version of the Ultimate Rice Cooker book (for me) is that the font is green in the DTB.  That the font is lighter than the usual for kindle defeats the purpose of having it on kindle, in my opinion.


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> I have the same model but in the 10 cup and there is an arrow that lines up next to quick cook when you scroll through the menu. It's not the same as hard.


Hmmm. The arrow on mine won't line up with quick cook, so I've had it on hard to cook quick cooking rice. That's why I thought it might be the same thing. Guess mine is defective. Works well though.

Leslie, does the arrow on yours line up with quick cooking on your menu?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I have the Neuro Fuzzy Zo and the arrow lines up with Quick Cook on mine.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Hmmm. The arrow on mine won't line up with quick cook, so I've had it on hard to cook quick cooking rice. That's why I thought it might be the same thing. Guess mine is defective. Works well though.
> 
> Leslie, does the arrow on yours line up with quick cooking on your menu?


Yes, it does. I just double checked.

It seems that the left-hand column is for white rice. I can't click on "white rice" but instead, I can choose the choices below it: reg/sushi, softer, harder, quick cooking.

The right-hand column is for the other stuff: mixed, porridge, sweet, semibrown, and brown. I can choose any of those.

If you can't choose "quick cooking" that would seem to be that something is wrong.

L


----------



## Andra

I am looking for a recipe for sweet rice.  It's not the sticky rice that I find when I do a Google search.  It's more of a dessert.
My dad really likes it so I want to make it the next time they come to visit.  I have a recipe from a church cookbook but it sure it tedious.  I'd like to try it in the rice cooker instead, but I'm not sure how to adjust everything.
You take 1 cup plain white rice and 1 tsp salt and add it to 2 cups boiling water.  Then you reduce the heat and let it simmer 20-30 minutes until most of the water is absorbed.  Then add 3 cups of milk and continue to simmer until the rice is completely tender and mixture is creamy and firm.  Stir to keep from sticking.  Add more milk if needed.  Then you take it out and put it in a casserole dish.  Brown 1/4 cup butter and pour it over the rice.  Sprinkle generously with cinnamon and sugar.  Keep rice warm in oven until time to serve.


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> Yes, it does. I just double checked.
> 
> It seems that the left-hand column is for white rice. I can't click on "white rice" but instead, I can choose the choices below it: reg/sushi, softer, harder, quick cooking.
> 
> The right-hand column is for the other stuff: mixed, porridge, sweet, semibrown, and brown. I can choose any of those.
> 
> If you can't choose "quick cooking" that would seem to be that something is wrong.
> 
> L


My quick cooking rice is a combo of brown, white, red and wild rice. I've been using the "hard" setting since it's just above quick-cooking and it's turned out well, but perhaps it's not as it should be.

When I make oatmeal, it's on "porridge" which is just under "mixed" and I figured mixed was part of porridge. Now I'm confused. My oatmeal turns out very well each morning. The arrow is on porridge though.


----------



## rho

Andra said:


> I am looking for a recipe for sweet rice. It's not the sticky rice that I find when I do a Google search. It's more of a dessert.
> My dad really likes it so I want to make it the next time they come to visit. I have a recipe from a church cookbook but it sure it tedious. I'd like to try it in the rice cooker instead, but I'm not sure how to adjust everything.
> You take 1 cup plain white rice and 1 tsp salt and add it to 2 cups boiling water. Then you reduce the heat and let it simmer 20-30 minutes until most of the water is absorbed. Then add 3 cups of milk and continue to simmer until the rice is completely tender and mixture is creamy and firm. Stir to keep from sticking. Add more milk if needed. Then you take it out and put it in a casserole dish. Brown 1/4 cup butter and pour it over the rice. Sprinkle generously with cinnamon and sugar. Keep rice warm in oven until time to serve.


that sure sounds good -


----------



## KindleMom

rho said:


> that sure sounds good -


Yup. I may have to give this recipe a try. If you figure out how to do it in the rice maker I'll have even more reason to purchase one.  I think it would change the consistency though. You might like it but I know all about making stuff for Dads - don't change a thing! Unless you can make the change without him knowing about it, then he may not notice.


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> I am looking for a recipe for sweet rice. It's not the sticky rice that I find when I do a Google search. It's more of a dessert.
> My dad really likes it so I want to make it the next time they come to visit. I have a recipe from a church cookbook but it sure it tedious. I'd like to try it in the rice cooker instead, but I'm not sure how to adjust everything.
> You take 1 cup plain white rice and 1 tsp salt and add it to 2 cups boiling water. Then you reduce the heat and let it simmer 20-30 minutes until most of the water is absorbed. Then add 3 cups of milk and continue to simmer until the rice is completely tender and mixture is creamy and firm. Stir to keep from sticking. Add more milk if needed. Then you take it out and put it in a casserole dish. Brown 1/4 cup butter and pour it over the rice. Sprinkle generously with cinnamon and sugar. Keep rice warm in oven until time to serve.


I wonder if any of the risotto recipes in the rice cooker cookbook could be modified to achieve this?

L


----------



## Andra

KindleMom said:


> Yup. I may have to give this recipe a try. If you figure out how to do it in the rice maker I'll have even more reason to purchase one.  I think it would change the consistency though. You might like it but I know all about making stuff for Dads - don't change a thing! Unless you can make the change without him knowing about it, then he may not notice.


I know. I figure if I try it in the rice maker, I'll still have to make it the other way so he can do a taste-test. And I don't particularly care for it, so it would be hard for me to tell how close I got to the original without other input.

Leslie, I didn't think about looking for risotto recipes. It's possible that the recipe started that way and my German family modified it - LOL.


----------



## louiseb

When my husband was alive he would add milk and sugar to plain rice whenever I made it for supper. Never really appealled to me, maybe because I was seeing it as part of the meal, not dessert!    I do like rice pudding.


----------



## Cindy416

Louise, I grew up in a household where we did that with leftover rice. I had some that way (of course, this time with Splenda and skim milk........ah, the ravages of age!) the other night, and it really hit the spot.


----------



## geko29

Rasputina said:


> Those are the same two I had narrowed it down to. I ended up going with the fuzzy logic ZCC model because it has a semi brown setting and I cook a lot of basmati and jasmine which are semi brown rices


I've cooked over 100 lbs of jasmine and/or basmati on the white setting, and it turns out perfect every time. These are the traditional Jasmine and Basmati, which are white in color. Brown Jasmine and Brown Basmati are both available, but I don't find them nearly as tasty as the standard varieties, despite my having a general preference for brown rice.

Bottom line: a semi-brown setting is not even remotely required to make either Jasmine or Basmati. My cooker does have one, but I almost never use it.

(yes, I realize this post is a month old.)


----------



## Leslie

Okay, everyone I need your help!

My husband made steak tips last night and we have a ton leftover, so I am going to try this rice bowl idea. I have various types of rice, but I am thinking of using brown. I have a package of pea pods, a package of mung bean sprouts, scallions, a can of straw mushrooms and a can of little baby ears of corn, plus all the cut up steak bits. And soy sauce. I know people have suggested putting the steak in at the end, but what about the vegetables? And soy sauce? 

Opinions wanted, please!

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie, I think it sounds delicious with ALL of the veggies that you've listed. (I'd definitely add soy sauce, too.)  I'm glad to see that you posted to this thread. I was afraid it was going to die out, and I LOVE reading everyone's ideas here.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, I think it sounds delicious with ALL of the veggies that you've listed. (I'd definitely add soy sauce, too.) I'm glad to see that you posted to this thread. I was afraid it was going to die out, and I LOVE reading everyone's ideas here.


I wanted to use all the veggies too, but the question is, when do I put them in? I am thinking the bean sprouts would go at the very end because I want them to stay crunchy, but what about the others? Rice bowl experts, help!

And Cindy, don't worry, we're not going to let this thread die out...not as long as I'm cooking rice! 

L


----------



## Andra

My Zo is pretty small, so I just use it for the rice.  Then everything else gets heated in the microwave and added to the rice in the individual bowls.  It also makes it easier for DH to get more meat and me to get more veggies.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I use a lot of frozen veggies and am working on the timing of adding them. If I add them at the beginning, they are too mushy when the rice is done. I am going to try adding them 40 minutes into the cooking cycle for dinner tonight. Otherwise, I still love my Zo!! I use it 2 to 3 times a day and it is the best kitchen appliance I have ever owned.


----------



## NogDog

Anyone have any good side dish type recipes for my rice cooker that would be good for a BBQ I'll be attending this weekend? The host will be providing the hot dogs, brats, and sausages, so I was trying to think of something interesting I could bring as my contribution and started wondering if my new rice cooker could play a part.


----------



## bookfiend

I bet it wouldn't be too hard to convert a baked beans recipe.


----------



## bookfiend

I believe Leslie started a baked bean thread a while ago, that got quite a few recipes posted to it.


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> I believe Leslie started a baked bean thread a while ago, that got quite a few recipes posted to it.


I think that's the It's Deelish! thread. Kirstin started that one and posted a few bean recipes in it.

The Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook has a few different bean recipes. There's one for black beans (p. 211-212) that sounds pretty good and is easy -- dump a bunch of ingredients in pot, turn on, cover, cook.

L


----------



## Cindy416

I'm sure baked beans would be good if fixed in the rice cooker. Here's a recipe that's extremely simple, and might work in the rice cooker. If not, it's a snap in the oven.  

Sauerkraut Casserole

2 large cans Frank's kraut, drained.
1.5 to 2 c. sugar (adjust according to taste)
Bacon

Mix kraut with sugar. Pour into a 9x13 (or equivalent volume) baking dish. Lay strips of bacon close together over the top of the sauerkraut. Bake at 275-300 degrees F. for about 2.5 hours, or until the bacon is browned and the sugar has caramelized. 

This may seem a bit strange, but even people who don't like sauerkraut seem to love it. (I LOVE sauerkraut, so I'm no judge.) I take this to church potlucks several times throughout the year, and people are always disappointed when I haven't brought it to a dinner. The more sugar you use, the more candylike the kraut will become as the sugar caramelizes. This is especially delicious with pork dishes, as well as with hot dogs, hamburgers, and brats.

I think this would probably be fine in the rice cooker, as long as the bacon browns rather than simply steams.


----------



## crebel

Cindy416 - your sauerkraut recipe sounds absolutely great (I LOVE sauerkraut).  I don't think the bacon would crisp in my rice cooker, but I always have a jar of bacon fat in the frig, and you could add some of that for the flavor and still do it in the rice cooker.


----------



## Cindy416

I've been using my Sanyo rice cooker (love it!) for rice, of course, but also for other things. I decided that, given its versatility and the fact that it's out on my counter anyway, I'd try to find other uses for it.

On Sunday, I put some country-style pork ribs (as well as a couple of cut-up pork chops) in the cooking pot. I seasoned them as I usually would when baking them in the oven. I set the slow cooker to 4 hours, and let it do its thing. When the time was up, I put some barbecue sauce on the pork, and then put it on the grill to give the sauce a chance to caramelize. (The meat was delicious before I put it on the grill, so this step could have been eliminated.) The rice cooker gave me a chance to pre-cook my ribs, as I usually do, without heating up the kitchen at all. An added plus was that cleanup was much easier than it would have been had I used a roasting pan in the oven. (Even with foil on the roasting pan, I usually have a bit of a mess.)

I steam veggies often in my cooker, and yesterday, I put a piece of halibut in the steamer. It was wonderful!

I also fixed a sweet potato recipe in the rice cooker, and posted that recipe a couple of weeks ago.

I'm wondering about plopping some potatoes in the pot (I do this occasionally with my crockpot) OR steaming eggs in the basket. (I'd like to steam some so that I'd have hard-cooked eggs for salads and deviled eggs.) Any timing suggestions?


----------



## Anju 

I have really and truly - honest *****! - been on a rice cooker hunt.  Planning a lunch trip in the next two weeks to "the big city" (Guadalajara) and going to hit some malls (Sears, etc.), I gotta get one.  Needed rice today - had to make it the old fashioned way, on the stove and simmer for 45 minutes  

Better go back through here and decide if I have a choice, which ones would be the best


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju, do you have to pay duty even if someone sends you a gift?  Or only if you order for yourself?


----------



## Anju 

If it comes through the system you pay duty on it, unless someone brings it back by car and they don't see it.  Usually "gifts" are taken out of boxes and treated like personal things.  And if you can handle the weight even by checked luggage on a flight.


----------



## bookfiend

I found a recipe for Ham and Beans on the internet and made it in my rice maker last night.   I've never made beans from dried before, just canned, so I was winging it.

It called for 2 1/2 lbs of pinto beans, but the bag I bought was only 2 lbs.  good thing, my ricemaker was full.

Soak beans overnight. 

4 strips Bacon diced and cooked on white rice setting  (I soaked up the extra grease with a slice of bread)
1 onion and 4garlic cloves diced (I just throw them in a blender)  add to Bacon
cumin, cayenne, oregano, salt  (to taste)  1 or 2 bay leaves

mix well, let simmer 5-10min.     

Add beans (drained and rinsed)
10 oz of ham, I used shredded
4 c  liquid ( I used veg. broth)

at last min. I decided to add 1 c rice  (ricemaker cup)
I used Royal Blend  Whole Grain blend.  (texmati, brown & wild rices with soft wheat & rye berries)

mix very well,  cook on brown rice setting.  I stirred once or twice.

It turned out pretty good, but bland.  maybe more spice next time


----------



## rho

do you have any of this -- you could splash some on it to bump up the flavor - 


very yummy - I used it on eggs just the other morning for the first time


----------



## Cindy416

I found a recipe for quinoa nicoise, and am wondering which setting you use for quinoa. My guess would be the white rice setting, but thought some of you might have some experience with it.  Here's the recipe that has caught my eye. It's untried by me, but some people on the Weight Watchers board said that it's delicious. It sounds wonderful to me, but then, I think olives should have their own food group, so maybe I'm not the most impartial judge.    The recipe was originally found on www.cookthink.com. 

******************************************************************************

Briny black olives, garlic and fresh chopped basil transform protein-packed quinoa into a savory side dish inspired by the South of France.


This recipe is part of Andrew Schloss's Sunday Dinners.


ingredients
2 cups quinoa
1 small onion, chopped
1 teaspoon olive oil
2 cups water
12 large brine-cured black olives, pitted
2 garlic cloves, pressed or minced
2 tablespoons olive brine
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil leaves

timer
prep: 5 minutes
total: 20 minutes

tools
strainer
heavy saucepan

instructions

1. Place the quinoa in a strainer and wash under a constant stream of cold water for about 2 minutes.

2. Meanwhile in a large heavy saucepan, cook the onion in the olive oil over moderate heat until softened. Add the water and bring to a boil. Add the washed quinoa and stir several times. Simmer for 15 minutes until all of the water has been absorbed and the quinoa is fluffy and tender.

3. While the quinoa is cooking, chop the olives well and mix with the garlic, olive brine, basil and a sprinkling of salt and pepper. Blend the olive mixture into the cooked quinoa.


----------



## bookfiend

Cindy, I'm not sure what quinoa is, but I'd try it on the white setting.  I just use the simmer length as a judge for which setting.  Any thing that calls for 30min or less I use white.  45min-hour I use brown rice setting.  Its not an exact science, more like trial and error.

Thanks Rho

For lunch today I put some shredded ham (8oz)ish in the rice cooker with some premixed spices (a mesquite blend, and a chicken blend)
a dollop of honey, and a 1/2 dollar of syrup.  maybe 3c hot water (enough to cover)  stirred than put it on brown rice.

Fresh hogie rolls,  turned into great sandwiches.  Used some extra juice to soggy it up a little.  Yum. 
(I used a little too much mesquite, but live and learn it was still good)


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, bookfiend. Quinoa is a grain that looks a lot like millet. It's described as a nearly perfect food, as it's a complete protein, and is a wonderful source of many nutrients. The Incans called it the mother of all grains. It has a bit of a chewy texture, and tastes a bit nutty.

I think I'll try to white cycle when I cook it. It's pretty easy to prepare in a pan (a bit like couscous), but I'd like to find as many uses for my rice cooker as possible. (Tonight, I put some corn on the cob in the pan, added a bit of water, set it for quick cook/steam, and turned it on. It worked well, and kept the corn out of my way while it was cooking.)


----------



## bookfiend

excellent, I hadn't thought of corn on the cob, Thanks


----------



## Leslie

Oh, corn is an interesting idea. My cooker doesn't have a steamer so I have not been as adventurous with cooking vegetables, etc. We did have corn last night (done the usual way). I wonder if I could have done it in my cooker? Didn't think of it.

For Quinoa, the "ultimate" cookbook says to use either the brown or white rice cycle. Bookfiend, looking at the simmer length seems to be a good rule of thumb. Thanks for that suggestion!

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie, my cooker has a steamer, but I didn't use it because I had more corn on the cob than would fit in the basket. I just put it in the actual cooking pot with a cup or two of water. I checked on it periodically, and when it was finished cooking, I switched it over to warm. 

Today, I'm going to steam some eggs for deviled eggs. If anyone has any timing suggestions, I'd welcome them. I'm thinking that it will probably take around 18-20 minutes total time. (I have good luck with eggs in a pan, but I usually miss the point at which they start to boil. Once the boiling starts, I remove them from the heat for 18 minutes. It works well, but I'm still looking for ways to put my rice cooker to use that will free up my stove, as it's usually quite busy when I'm fixing a large meal.)


----------



## NogDog

Cindy416 said:


> ...Today, I'm going to steam some eggs for deviled eggs. If anyone has any timing suggestions, I'd welcome them. I'm thinking that it will probably take around 18-20 minutes total time. (I have good luck with eggs in a pan, but I usually miss the point at which they start to boil. Once the boiling starts, I remove them from the heat for 18 minutes. It works well, but I'm still looking for ways to put my rice cooker to use that will free up my stove, as it's usually quite busy when I'm fixing a large meal.)


I've seen suggestions (but have not yet tried it) for steaming eggs anywhere from 15 to 22 minutes, with 20 being the most common (the 15 minutes suggestion said it would be "almost" hard-boiled, I guess that's the way that particular cook prefers it). All suggest that upon completion they should immediately be transferred to a bowl/pot of cold water for a few minutes to stop the cooking and then make them easier to handle and peel.


----------



## Cindy416

Just thought I'd let you know that I steamed a dozen eggs today, and they came out great. I did them for 20 minutes, but you might need a bit longer if they're straight out of the fridge. (Mine weren't. I'd let mine come to room temp.)  They weren't really fresh eggs, so I know that made a difference as far as peeling them went, but they peeled quite easily.


----------



## kevindorsey

Wow, never considered a rice cooker.  Reading this threead has me somewhat convinced that this is pretty awesome.


----------



## Cindy416

Neither had I, Kevin, and I love to cook and have just about anything imagineable for the kitchen. I'm trying to come up with as many ideas (other than the obvious rice) for making use of my cooker as possible. So far, I've steamed lots of veggies, cooked corn on the cob, pre-cooked some country-style ribs, made chicken stock from a rotisserie chicken carcass, and hard-cooked a dozen eggs. I'm open for more suggestions.


----------



## bookfiend

Today, I'm using ALL the leftovers from the Bland    Ham & Pinto beans  (above) nobody would eat it, and converting it into chili.  Thus, I found out that the case on crushed tomato's that I sent "someone" to get, transformed into a case of tomato paste on the way home.
I know this is off topic, but figured those of you following this thread could help.  What do I do with tomato paste?  I know it is concentrated tomato, but how do I use it?  How can it be substituted in recipes for other tomato products?  
Since I didn't have a second can of crushed tomato's, I tried using a can of paste and a cup of water, but I'm crossing my fingers, hope it turns out OK.  But I still have 11 cans!!!!


----------



## Rasputina

I'd never really considered one before either, Kevin. We did have a combo steamer that would cook rice but it was a gift. I did use it a lot but never considered one like the Zo. I love my Zo now though. Although I'm happy with keeping it dedicated for rice.


----------



## Cindy416

bookfiend said:


> I know this is off topic, but figured those of you following this thread could help. What do I do with tomato paste? I know it is concentrated tomato, but how do I use it? How can it be substituted in recipes for other tomato products?
> Since I didn't have a second can of crushed tomato's, I tried using a can of paste and a cup of water, but I'm crossing my fingers, hope it turns out OK. But I still have 11 cans!!!!


I usually use 3 cans of water to 1 can of tomato paste when I'm using it as a substitute for tomato sauce. It's so much more concentrated that, in my opinion, it needs diluted more than 1:1. (Recipes that I've used for years got me started with the 3:1 ratio of water to paste.)


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks Cindy, oh yeah, how did the quinoa turn out.


----------



## Cindy416

I didn't get to fix it that night, and still haven't made it. I'm going to try it as soon as possible, so I'll let you know. I think anything with olives in it is going to be a winner!


----------



## Buttercup

OMG, I can't believe the influence you people have on me!  

I bought myself a rice cooker today but I was good and resisted the $150 models and got the one from Costco.


----------



## rla1996

I feel your pain.  I had never even thought about getting a rice cooker until I found this thread.  Then I told myself that dh and I didn't eat enough rice to need a rice cooker.. that got my through the first couple of days... then I had to have one.  I must say though that since getting the thing I've used it quite a bit.  I made LOTS of Spanish rice for my dad's b-day party, and plenty of white rice for here at the house.  My latest thing is making rice at night so that DH and I can take it and some left over steak or chicken to work lunch as rice bowls.    I love the fact that making rice is so little hassle and doesn't require any attention on my part.


----------



## mlewis78

I wouldn't have bought mine had it not been for the idea on this thread.  I've had it about a month and using it every day, usually twice a day.  I'm very pleased with this.  I still need t explore and try more recipes in the Ultimate Rice Cooker book.  I've been lazy about that and don't like looking at the light green print in the book.


----------



## Rasputina

The thing I love about my rice cooker is not having to worry about timing the rice to be done with the rest of dinner. It stays hot and ready to eat without risk of overcooking even if dinner is taking longer than expected.


----------



## Cindy416

I love my Sanyo fuzzy logic rice cooker. I have to admit that I'm cooking just as much 'non-rice' foods as rice in it. I think I'm trying to come up with lots of ways to use it so that I can justify leaving it out on my counter. I know I'll use it a lot more often if it's out on the counter.


----------



## Buttercup

Yes, leaving it on the counter is a good idea, I tend to forget about appliances that aren't in view.  Mine however is still in the back of my SUV.  I need to clean and declutter the kitchen & dining room area before I bring anything else in.  Half of my camping stuff is still strewn about waiting to be sorted and put away, some to store, some for the next trip ... ugh.


----------



## Cindy416

I need to clean and de-clutter, too, but I'd never get to use my rice cooker if I had to wait for that task to be accomplished.


----------



## Buttercup

LOL!  I'm on vacation and don't have any plans until next Friday so that is my task.  Clean and declutter this house, it is a disaster.  Then maybe I can play with my new rice cooker.


----------



## Cindy416

Good luck. That was my plan for the last 3 days, and I ended up in a house with no air conditioning. The unit quit working on Tuesday, and the temp. was up to 80 degrees until today, when it got up to 87 before the heating and cooling repairman finally got out here and fixed it. I've been nearly sick and so hot that I couldn't get much accomplished. I'm not going to give up, though. I'll get it eventually.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks, I'll definately need the luck.  I've not had much motivation for a while now so I'm finding it hard to get started.  Luckily it doesn't normally get hot enough here to use AC, in fact there aren't too many homes here that have it, I personally don't know anyone that does.


----------



## Aravis60

Today is my 7th wedding anniversary and I got a rice cooker!  I've been reading this thread and wanting one for a while. I'm so excited and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Leslie

Aravis60 said:


> Today is my 7th wedding anniversary and I got a rice cooker!  I've been reading this thread and wanting one for a while. I'm so excited and I can't wait to use it!


Oh, congratulations! Let us know the first thing you make in it, okay?

L


----------



## KindleMom

Aravis60 said:


> Today is my 7th wedding anniversary and I got a rice cooker!  I've been reading this thread and wanting one for a while. I'm so excited and I can't wait to use it!


Happy Anniversary!

I can't wait to hear about how you like your new rice cooker. I'm still on the fence. Well, the budget is keeping me on the fence. I have a 2nd interview for a new job next week so if that goes well, a rice cooker may be my reward. After I get my first paycheck!


----------



## bookfiend

Made Chicken Fried rice tonight.  The extremely easy way.  Two boxes of Rice a Roni (1-fried rice, 1-chicken teriyaki), 10 oz. cooked shredded chicken, add frozen peas after 25 min. (thought about adding scrambled eggs, but mine were expired) 
Cook on white rice setting.

Still looking for more recipes, anyone have any?


----------



## Anju 

Went to the big city and after 4 stops, found a T-fal

(I have a .jpg on my desktop but it won't copy and the url from the website just posts the long address)

The only other "rice cooker" I found was at Sears and it was a small crock pot  

No recipes and the instructions are difficult at best to read, looks like a tiered steamer that cooks rice, but it does have a place to cook eggs? and the pictures show fish, vegs, meat, etc.  Since we had a big meal for lunch no dinner tonight so guess I'll play with it tomorrow.  

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Anju 

I am "steaming" brown rice and so far it has taken an hour and it is not ready yet, is this right?  One cup brown rice to 2 cups of water?  I did add some asparagus to the second layer that came out absolutely perfect, then leftover fish.  Is it the brown that is making it take so long?  Too much water?  Guess we will have brown rice with brown rice for next meal


----------



## Cindy416

Aravis60 said:


> Today is my 7th wedding anniversary and I got a rice cooker!  I've been reading this thread and wanting one for a while. I'm so excited and I can't wait to use it!


That's the one that I have, and I love it. I've cooked many things other than rice in it, and it's great.

Anju, I haven't made brown rice in mine yet, but I think I read that it takes quite awhile, maybe an hour and a half or so. I'm sure someone will give you more information about the timing of it.


----------



## mlewis78

My brown rice takes about 80 min. in my Zo.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks I feel so much better now    I wanted a Zo, but this T-Fal was the only one I found and when at Sears they called two other stores to see if they had any in stock, nope.  However, the brown came out pretty good, the asparagus was steamed to perfection, so who knows I might figure this thing out yet.  DH was happy, that's what counts anyway.


----------



## bookfiend

YEA Anju, you finally found a rice maker. I'm so happy for you. I was hoping that shopping trip would pan out. Yes, brown always takes long If your rice maker has a keep warm function, then you can cook the rice early, and let it stay on warm until your ready for it. There is nothing worse than everyting ready except the rice. You will find that it is definitely a trial and error kind of cooking, but once you figure it out, theres almost nothing you cant do. I always do a 1:1 ratio on rice to water, Haven't done brown, but it works on the wild rice combos I've tried. Enjoy your ricemaker, I know you've been searching for a while. 

Cindy, I've done corn on the cob the last 2 weekend in a row, thanks so much for the idea. My husband and son thought I was nuts, but 25 min on white rice setting. Perfect. Its amazing how muck a big pot of boiling water will heat up the kitchen, but not a rice maker.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Leslie said:


> Oh, corn is an interesting idea. My cooker doesn't have a steamer so I have not been as adventurous with cooking vegetables, etc. We did have corn last night (done the usual way). I wonder if I could have done it in my cooker? Didn't think of it.


My preferred way to cook corn on the cob is to steam it.

Mark me down as another who is now planning on a rice cooker/steamer who would not have thought of it without this thread. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92

jmiked said:


> My preferred way to cook corn on the cob is to steam it.


I've found it actually tastes the best out of the microwave.... Leave it in the husk and cook for 3-4 minutes. The microwave steams it inside the husk, and the flavor is wonderful.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

But what about all those microwaves that are left inside after it cooks?   

Mike


----------



## Aravis60

Okay, so I am using my new rice maker for the first time.   I'm just making plain old white rice this time, just to try it out.


----------



## Cindy416

bookfiend said:


> Cindy, I've done corn on the cob the last 2 weekend in a row, thanks so much for the idea. My husband and son thought I was nuts, but 25 min on white rice setting. Perfect. Its amazing how muck a big pot of boiling water will heat up the kitchen, but not a rice maker.


Bookfiend, glad you've found that the rice cooker works well for corn on the cob. I thought it worked well. Now I'm just waiting to get my hands on some good, fresh from the field corn.


----------



## Rasputina

nothing beats charcoal grilled corn on the cob.


----------



## Cindy416

Anyone have a way to deal with the steam that is emitted from many cookers during the cooking process? I have a Sanyo (below), and love it, but I've had to move it to another part of my counter where there's no cabinet above it. I preferred having my rice cooker under the cabinet, but I had to pull it to edge of the counter just to get the steam farther away from my oak cabinets. (I realize that I could just move the cooker to the space where I have it now when using it, but I swapped my food processor's location with my rice cooker, so my f.p. would be back in its old place.



Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Guest

What happened to "Boil in a Bag"?


----------



## mlewis78

Cindy416 said:


> Anyone have a way to deal with the steam that is emitted from many cookers during the cooking process? I have a Sanyo (below), and love it, but I've had to move it to another part of my counter where there's no cabinet above it. I preferred having my rice cooker under the cabinet, but I had to pull it to edge of the counter just to get the steam farther away from my oak cabinets. (I realize that I could just move the cooker to the space where I have it now when using it, but I swapped my food processor's location with my rice cooker, so my f.p. would be back in its old place.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for suggestions.


Sorry that I don't have a suggestion, but that steam has to come out of there. I just try to keep the steam from going in the direction of the outlet that it's plugged into. The steam stops coming out when it switches over to warm setting.


----------



## bookfiend

Cindy, no solutions, I just spin mine around backwards when its cooking, then the vent isn't under the cupboard any more.

Congratulations Aravis, hope you like it. Don't forget to check out the beginning of this thread, there were alot of people posting recipe's, even pasta.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> Sorry that I don't have a suggestion, but that steam has to come out of there. I just try to keep the steam from going in the direction of the outlet that it's plugged into. The steam stops coming out when it switches over to warm setting.


True, ML. I don't want the steam vent blocked, and don't want my cabinets to be adversely affected by the steam, so I'm probably in a no-win situation as far as the placement of my cooker goes. I tried looping a dish towel through the handles on the cabinets, thinking that the towels would absorb the steam. That didn't work out as well as I'd hoped.

Just thought I'd see if anyone had rigged up some sort of steam absorbing system. Hmmmmm. How about a ShamWow hung through the cabinet handles   

Just saw your post, bookfiend. That's a thought. I guess I don't have to be able to see the clock/timer all of the time.


----------



## Anju 

Cash - with boil in a bag you can't fix a whole meal in one pot!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju No. 469 said:


> Cash - with boil in a bag you can't fix a whole meal in one pot!!


Plus. . . .it's not really much like real rice. . . .at least, not to my taste buds. . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Rasputina said:


> nothing beats charcoal grilled corn on the cob.


Except a 2AM autumn run through the old Volente road in an XK150 with the top down.  

Mike


----------



## Cindy416

Cash Pawley said:


> What happened to "Boil in a Bag"?


My taste buds would suffer, too, Anju. I love basmati, arborio, jasmine, and other varieties of rice. It would be a sad day, indeed, if the only rice I could have would be "boil in a bag."


----------



## Leslie

Even in my pre-rice cooker days, I never made boil-in-a-bag, or instant rice, either. I mean, the rice cooker makes cooking rice foolproof, but it's really not that hard to do, cooking it on the stove. You just have to pay attention.

L


----------



## geko29

boil-in-bag falls into the category of "[name] food". Like "cheese food" or "juice drink". Something that is meant to remind you of the first part of its name, but really isn't anything like it.


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> Even in my pre-rice cooker days, I never made boil-in-a-bag, or instant rice, either. I mean, the rice cooker makes cooking rice foolproof, but it's really not that hard to do, cooking it on the stove. You just have to pay attention.
> 
> L


In my pre-rice cooker days, I didn't make rice. I only ate it when I took out Chinese or Thai. Never really liked it that Thai only comes with white rice.


----------



## Rasputina

Thai fried rice is awesome, especially their pineapple rice.


----------



## Aravis60

Pineapple rice sounds really good. Does anyone have a recipe for anything like this?


----------



## mlewis78

Thai sticky rice is good too.  I'll have to keep Thai fried rice in mind next time, particularly if they have pineapple. Haven't had Thai in a long time now -- months.  There are a lot of good Thai restaurants in my neighborhood though.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Over the 4th of July weekend, we had a family reunion and my sister-in-law had this rice cooker:



I am no culinary expert, but I had to ask her if she had heard of the Zojirushi cooker, with its fuzzy logic intelligence. She looked at me seriously for a moment and then burst out laughing. I think this was about the last thing she expected to come out of me.

I am spending *way* too much time with you all.


----------



## mlewis78

Harvey, that's funny.  I'm cat sitting for 10 days and noticed that in the kitchen at the cats' apartment, there is a rice cooker that looks just like my Zo, but it's a Panasonic.  Upon closer look, it doesn't have the same settings.  I also noticed that there are different kinds of rices in the cabinet (when I was looking for the dry cat food), similar to what I have these days.


----------



## Leslie

That is funny, Harvey. Did you share a few recipes with her? Tell her how good the rice cooker is for making oatmeal?

L


----------



## drenee

Ahhh, Harvey, we love you and we won't look at you funny. 
I have to say though that my family sometimes looks at me with their heads cocked wondering what the heck am I talking about.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Used mine again today for veggies to steam - fresh asparagus and green beans!  Also put the burgers in after cooking to keep warm.  I am such a happy girl with this thread - so is DH (happy boy not girl   )

Harvey, next thing we know you'll be spouting about teas and coffee makers and kitchen aids oh yeah and cusinarts


----------



## drenee

As long as he sticks to kitchen items I think he'll be okay.  If he starts talking about Vera Bradley or Borsa Bella his family might start asking questions.
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> As long as he sticks to kitchen items I think he'll be okay. If he starts talking about Vera Bradley or Borsa Bella his family might start asking questions.
> deb


you have a point there deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are so right - - I better watch myself!


----------



## Cindy416

Harvey, you had me going for a minute. I was sure you were going to say that you went out and bought a rice maker. Furthermore, I thought maybe you were going to share a recipe with us.  There's always tomorrow.


----------



## bookfiend

Cindy, I thought the same thing.  Thinking  aha another convert.  Too funny Harvey.


----------



## mlewis78

Come on, let's hear from some of the men out there who like to cook and have rice makers.  So much the better to have one if you don't like to cook because they make it easier.

Marti


----------



## Anju 

I am going to try some fish today in my steamer/cooker - keep your fingers crossed for me!  Planning on wrapping in foil after seasoning, and no idea how long but


----------



## bookfiend

mlewis78 said:


> So much the better to have one if you don't like to cook because they make it easier.
> Marti


That is exactly why I started this thread: HATE to cook, but don't have a choice.

Anju let us know how the fish turns out.


----------



## Cindy416

Anju, I bet your fish will turn out great. I steamed some, and it turned out great. I didn't wrap it in foil, though, so I don't know how that will affect the cooking time. I'd guess you'll need somewhere between 15 and 25 minutes, depending upon the thickness of the fish. Do let us know how it turns out. (I did tell you how much I loved living in Mexico, didn't I?  I'm a bit jealous.)

Bookfiend, I just discovered that you started this thread (prior to reading your last posting). Way to go! I love my Sanyo fuzzy-logic rice cooker, and I'd have never thought to buy one (well, not for awhile anyway) had I not started reading this thread.


----------



## Anju 

Well if it had not been for this thread I never would have thought about a rice cooker!

What I have is a steamer/cooker - steamed 1/2 cup of brown rice (took half the time of the 1 cup I did the other day?), wrapped 3 filets in foil, with nopales, onions, Mrs. Dash, mushrooms, garlic, touch of nutmeg - steamed about 15 minutes, absolutely yummy and perfect!  No oven and clean-up is so easy (DH does the dishes but still easy).  This is from someone who has just learned how to cook fish!

Thank you bookfiend, thank you everyone else and my DH thanks you as well


----------



## Cindy416

Sounds delicious, Anju. Keep us posted on other things that you make.  (The nopales sound like a great addition.)


----------



## Anju 

nopales (cactus leaves) are supposed to be the cure all, best food, healthiest food, etc., etc., etc. around.  Just found that out lately.  They do tend to be "slimy" (like okra) unless you grill them, and after you get past the idea of slime and think HEALTHY HEALTHY they are ok, no flavor tho.  I slice them in strips and put in soup, salads, whatever I can to get DH to eat them.


----------



## bookfiend

I really started feeling guilty about this thread when every one started buying $300.00 rice makers, mine only cost $34.99 at target.  I was just looking for easy recipes.  I love that it doesn't heat up the kitchen.


----------



## Anju 

I tried to find an expensive one, but couldn't   mine was under $100 US and it was not what I was looking for, but so far it is better than I expected - and NO OVEN, and does not take as long, and DH does not mind the clean up


----------



## Leslie

rla1996 said:


> I made this recipe yesterday and my dh really loved it.
> I left out the corn and cheese and it was still wonderful. I also added a shredded chicken breast when it was finished cooking. The tomatoes and green chillies give this rice a little zip.
> 
> *Rice and Black Beans*
> 
> 1 cup uncooked rice
> 1 (10oz) can diced tomatoes with green chillies
> 1 (14 1/2oz) can chicken broth
> 1 (15 1/4 oz) can black beans
> 1 (14 3/4 oz) can sweet corn (optional)
> 1 cup cheese (optional)
> 
> drain tomatoes, black beans, corn and put in rice cooker.
> add rice and chicken broth and stir
> cook until cooker stops.
> add cheese to top.
> 
> Enjoy.


I am bumping this recipe for anyone who might have missed it the first time around. I just piled all the ingredients in my cooker and set the timer for 19:30 (7:30 pm). I have some leftover roast chicken so I just chopped up 1.5 cups and have that in the fridge. I'll add it at about 7:10 or so.

Dinner is all set! I love convenience cooking!

L


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Leslie - think I know what's for dinner tonight in Mexico as well!  Will have to use my slow cooker tho since my rice cooker is more of a steamer and I don't have a container large enough for all that yummy -


----------



## Leslie

I just re-read the recipe and realized I forgot to drain the corn and beans. Oops! I was too busy dumping and not paying attention. Oh well, I am sure it will still be fine. There wasn't that much liquid in the corn and beans anyway. I used risotto rice (just to be different) and that absorbs a lot, too.

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I made that recipe and didn't drain the beans, I used Ranch Style beans and they have spices in them, and it turned out great. I used Texmati rice and frozen corn. Also, I browned some very lean hamburger in the rice cooker before adding the other ingredients. Warmed up some tortillas when I got home. Put rice mixture in tortilla and added some shredded cheese and sour cream. Yummy!


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for the recipe, Leslie. I wasn't reading the rice cooker thread too often back around that time, so am glad that you gave it a bump. It sounds delicious, and I like the idea of adding the shredded cooked chicken at the end of the cooking time.

I may know what's for dinner here tonight now.


----------



## kevindorsey

I'm actually surprised at how cheap this thing was at Costco.  I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> I am bumping this recipe for anyone who might have missed it the first time around. I just piled all the ingredients in my cooker and set the timer for 19:30 (7:30 pm). I have some leftover roast chicken so I just chopped up 1.5 cups and have that in the fridge. I'll add it at about 7:10 or so.
> 
> Dinner is all set! I love convenience cooking!
> 
> L


do you think this would taste ok with just regular stewed tomatoes - hubby can't stand anything spicy (I tried slipping in some of the Rotel to a recipe and I barely noticed it he was complaining about the spice and the after taste - geeze) I could open some green chilis just to mix into mine before I eat ....

How long did you set the timer for? And did it turn out great?


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> do you think this would taste ok with just regular stewed tomatoes - hubby can't stand anything spicy (I tried slipping in some of the Rotel to a recipe and I barely noticed it he was complaining about the spice and the after taste - geeze) I could open some green chilis just to mix into mine before I eat ....
> 
> How long did you set the timer for? And did it turn out great?


I think you could substitute stewed tomatoes, or just plain diced tomatoes.

This turned out just fine -- very tasty. I definitely recommend serving it with some shredded cheese (cheddar, or one of those mexican blends that come in a bag) and sour cream.

As for the timer, I mixed everything up in the morning (8 am) and just set the timer so that it would be done at 7:30 at night. With the Zo, you don't set it for the number of hours, but set the time when you want it to be done. I looked at it at 7 pm and there was still a ton of liquid in there (but it was cooking) but it was perfect by 7:30! Like I planned, I stirred the leftover chicken in at about 7:15.

And, best of all, I have leftovers for lunch today!

L


----------



## rho

thanks I will be trying this soon for sure


----------



## Leslie

We had grilled tuna last night and I made this to go with it. It was great.

*Lemon Rice*

In rice cooker, put 1 cup of long-grain rice (I used Carolina basmati), 1 1/2 cups chicken stock, and a pinch of salt. Stir. Take 1 peeled garlic clove and put in the rice. Cover and set to cook on the regular cycle.

When the timer sounds that the rice is done, stir in 2 teaspoons lemon zest, 2 Tablespoons of unsalted butter (I cut the butter into bits), and 2 Tablespoons chopped fresh parsley. Cover for 10 minutes more, then serve.

(NB: We didn't have any parsley in the fridge, so I substituted some finely sliced scallions, including the green part. Tasted great.)

L


----------



## Cindy416

That sounds great, Leslie. I'll be giving it a try.

Your comment about parsley reminded me to ask if any of you are familiar with the new (to me, at least) herb called "Parcel." Its leaves look and taste like Italian flat-leaf parsley and the stems taste EXACTLY like celery. It's really interesting, and has a lot of potential as a must-have herb in my kitchen.


----------



## Leslie

Parcel, huh? Never heard of it but it sounds interesting.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We just bought our friends a rice cooker.

We have them to dinner with some frequency and cook rice in our very basic zoji -- turn on, cook rice, leave warm. Turn off by unplugging when you're done eating rice. Now, every time we serve them rice, he raves about it. . . .we keep trying to tell them that minute rice is not the same at all. . .but that's all she buys because she doesn't want to have to bother with it on the stove and she thinks it's good enough.

So they had us over last weekend and did a stir fry with the veggies our garden had exploded with while we were gone, and grilled some shrimp and then he said it would be good to have rice. My DH said, yes, but it'll be another 20 minutes to cook and everything else is ready. . . .no, we just have minute rice <nudge nudge wink wink> sure wish we had a rice cooker.

So we got him one for his birthday coming up in the next week or so. DH found a Tataung on sale for $30 at newegg.com that has a steamer as well. He can bug HER to buy real rice at the store.


----------



## Bren S.

Ok so I've been enabled. lol
Just bought a Zojirushi NS-ZCC18 Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker Warmer .
I look forward to trying some of the recipes in this thread. 

​


----------



## crebel

You will love it Sugar!  Let us know what you try.  Leslie, your recipe sounds great - I think I may try it tomorrow with grilled Salmon.  I've never heard of Parcel either - how are you using it Cindy?


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to the club, Sugar....you'll have fun!

L


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> Welcome to the club, Sugar....you'll have fun!
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie. 
Before this thread I didn't even know a person could make more than rice in a rice cooker. So I truly am looking forward to it.


----------



## Bren S.

crebel said:


> You will love it Sugar! Let us know what you try. Leslie, your recipe sounds great - I think I may try it tomorrow with grilled Salmon. I've never heard of Parcel either - how are you using it Cindy?


Thanks, I am sure I will.


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> You will love it Sugar! Let us know what you try. Leslie, your recipe sounds great - I think I may try it tomorrow with grilled Salmon. I've never heard of Parcel either - how are you using it Cindy?


The farmer who sells the parcel at the farmers' market said that this is the first season that he's grown it. So far, I've put it in soups, salads (both mixed greens and tuna/chicken types), and used it in casseroles where the celery flavor would be good, but the ribs might be a bit much. It has a wonderful flavor, and I'm hoping I'll have success bringing it inside in the fall. I'd love to cook with it throughout the fall and winter.


----------



## drenee

I was having dinner with my youngest son yesterday and he informed me that he had bought a rice cooker.  Really surprised me.  I had not told him about this thread and all the rice cooker love going on here.  He has been using it and loving it.  I told him about this thread and some of the ideas I've learned from you all.  
deb


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> We had grilled tuna last night and I made this to go with it. It was great.
> 
> *Lemon Rice*
> 
> In rice cooker, put 1 cup of long-grain rice (I used Carolina basmati), 1 1/2 cups chicken stock, and a pinch of salt. Stir. Take 1 peeled garlic clove and put in the rice. Cover and set to cook on the regular cycle.
> 
> When the timer sounds that the rice is done, stir in 2 teaspoons lemon zest, 2 Tablespoons of unsalted butter (I cut the butter into bits), and 2 Tablespoons chopped fresh parsley. Cover for 10 minutes more, then serve.
> 
> (NB: We didn't have any parsley in the fridge, so I substituted some finely sliced scallions, including the green part. Tasted great.)
> 
> L


Oh I saved this one both on my laptop and in my recipe program it looks so good -- thanks


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> I was having dinner with my youngest son yesterday and he informed me that he had bought a rice cooker. Really surprised me. I had not told him about this thread and all the rice cooker love going on here. He has been using it and loving it. I told him about this thread and some of the ideas I've learned from you all.
> deb


That's great, deb. I hope he joins us here. I'm still amazed at how much I love my rice cooker. Keep in mind that I love to cook, love gadgets and small kitchen appliances, and still never really considered buying an electric rice cooker until I started reading this thread. (Thanks, Megan!)


----------



## drenee

We spent the evening together.  Before we went to the play later in the evening we went to Borders and ended up buying a ton of books.  I was able to talk books with him and told him I gained most of my knowledge these days from KB.  So I think he'll stop by to talk rice cooking receipes and books in general.  I told him he didn't need a Kindle to join us.  
He has convinced me to get a rice cooker.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

deb - I couldn't find  a rice cooker per se here but did finally find a rice cooker/steamer - I have had more fun with it and come up with some pretty good healthy meals that my DH will actually eat without complaining!  You will love one when you get it!


----------



## drenee

Dona, my son got a steamer/cooker.  And I was surprised at how creative he's been with it.  I have known I wanted one after reading this thread, of course.  I've just been waiting until I move.  One less thing to pack.  
deb


----------



## KindleMom

I finally broke down and purchased a rice cooker. All this time I thought I wanted this one.


Today I decided I couldn't justify the expense so I ended up getting this one at Costco.


I love it! I set the timer, the rice finished sooner than we were ready to eat so it sat in the keep warm cycle for about 45 min. It was perfect! I figure if I hate this one I can return it, but I'm excited about being able to steam while I cook my rice. I will miss not having a porridge setting but maybe I can figure out a way to make oatmeal without that setting.

This is going to work well with my crock pot when I start my new job. We can't eat hummus quesadillas everynight.


----------



## ak rain

i have the same costco one. I use the white rice and brown rice and steam settings it works great.
I have not tried these recipes yet.
sylvia


----------



## KindleMom

One of the big reasons I wanted a rice cooker was to cook oatmeal in the mornings so today I gave it a try. In eight minutes I had enough oatmeal for the family (plus some left over), perfectly cooked. I used the steam/cook setting - worked like a charm! Once everyone goes back to school I'll be able to test it using the warm feature because some of us sleep later than others.  



I can't believe how much I'm loving my rice cooker and I've had it less than a day!

Tapioca pudding may be my next experiment.


----------



## Lizbeth

OK.. purchased one.. pretty cool idea.. had NEVER thought of one before starting this thread a few days ago.. should have by the weekend.. AND I searched and found the manual in 2 shakes of a lambs tail.. and sent to my free amazon converter email.. and in split second.. (a bit quicker than the 2 shakes of a lambs tail  ) .. I have the manual on Kindle to read and be ready for Friday's delivery!!! Thanks all for the helpful suggestions.. and recipies.. looking forward to some nice easy.. healthy meals!!! you guys ROCK!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LW3GOI/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

p.s. someday I need to learn how to insert the cool pictures.. other than just the addres..


----------



## Bren S.

My Zo arrived yesterday!! I also got my recipe book , so I think I am going to make the sausage, potatoes, and green beans recipe in it tonight.


----------



## ak rain

KindleMom said:


> One of the big reasons I wanted a rice cooker was to cook oatmeal in the mornings so today I gave it a try. In eight minutes I had enough oatmeal for the family (plus some left over), perfectly cooked. I used the steam/cook setting - worked like a charm! Once everyone goes back to school I'll be able to test it using the warm feature because some of us sleep later than others.
> 
> what type of oats did you use?
> syvia
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much I'm loving my rice cooker and I've had it less than a day!
> 
> Tapioca pudding may be my next experiment.


----------



## KindleMom

ak rain, I used regular rolled oats, the non-quick kind.  I would imagine that quick cooking or steel cut would work as well - quick cooking taking less time and steel cut probably about the same.

I used 1 part oats to 3 parts water.  I turned on the steam/cook setting and set the timer for 8 minutes (a guess).  The oatmeal was perfect!


----------



## louiseb

I finally bought this one with the stainless bowl to replace my teflon one I gave away. I love it.


----------



## mlewis78

KindleMom said:


> One of the big reasons I wanted a rice cooker was to cook oatmeal in the mornings so today I gave it a try. In eight minutes I had enough oatmeal for the family (plus some left over), perfectly cooked. I used the steam/cook setting - worked like a charm! Once everyone goes back to school I'll be able to test it using the warm feature because some of us sleep later than others.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much I'm loving my rice cooker and I've had it less than a day!
> 
> Tapioca pudding may be my next experiment.


What type of oatmeal did you make that took 8 minutes? I make steel-cut oatmeal in mine and it takes much longer.


----------



## drenee

AceGarcia said:


> Hi am new to this thread. I hope i enjoy to this company.
> 
> _________________
> Thermostat


Welcome to the Boards. Glad you found the Rice Maker thread. 
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## Lizbeth

Cindy416: (Sent you a PM.. but decided: A...maybe you would see this first.. and B.. maybe others wanted your answer too) so, I think Hard cooking eggs in a rice cooker is brilliant! so.. when you stated you had tried your dozen.. you just put all dozen in the cooker and placed lid and set for white rice/cook.. ?? (my cooker will be here tommorow so still really new on this ..) did not add any water?  Thanks again!


----------



## Magpie

I'm still agonizing over what rice maker to get. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## rla1996

since my dh and i didn't eat much rice before i got the cooker I couldn't justify an expensive one.  So i chose the $30.00 one from target that does white rice, brown rice, and steams stuff.  I figured that if we used it often enough I could always upgrade to the more expensive one later.  I love the thing.  Upgrade will prob take a while though as I am currently in urgent need of a new Foreman Grill.


----------



## Cindy416

Lizbeth said:


> Cindy416: (Sent you a PM.. but decided: A...maybe you would see this first.. and B.. maybe others wanted your answer too) so, I think Hard cooking eggs in a rice cooker is brilliant! so.. when you stated you had tried your dozen.. you just put all dozen in the cooker and placed lid and set for white rice/cook.. ?? (my cooker will be here tommorow so still really new on this ..) did not add any water? Thanks again!


Yes, I did just that. I put all of the eggs in the rice pan, and then added about a cup and a half of so of water. I turned to cooker on, and cooked them for 20 minutes. (I had the eggs at room temperature.) It may take an egg or two for you to get the timing right. The first time, I took one egg out (sacrificing it for the experiment), ran it under cold water, and then cut into it. My daughter said that some eggs that I did in a subsequent batch weren't quite hard-cooked, and I'm guessing that those weren't at room temperature. If you try them, please post how you did them. I am planning to make some more next week, as will be gone this weekend. I'd guess that you'd probably need 25-28 minutes in the cooker.


----------



## Lizbeth

WELL.. checking into this Rice Cooker thing.. who knew it could do so much!  Eggs, corn on the cob.. custards.. one pot meals.. can't Wait to try it out.. Cindy thanks again.. for the egg tip.. as I always do the Devilled eggs at our family cookout.. dont mind on the stove.. but as a previous poster mentioned.. it does  heat up the kitchen.. OK in the Winter.. NOT ok in the summer,,


----------



## KindleMom

rla1996 said:


> since my dh and i didn't eat much rice before i got the cooker I couldn't justify an expensive one. So i chose the $30.00 one from target that does white rice, brown rice, and steams stuff. I figured that if we used it often enough I could always upgrade to the more expensive one later.


I could have written this post myself. Except that my $30 rice cooker was from Costco.  And now that I have it and love it I will probably only upgrade if this one dies. Kinda like my K1.


----------



## Leslie

I still haven't convinced my husband to try to use the rice cooker. I think he's skeert of it. LOL. We have so many meals where rice would be the perfect accompaniment and he doesn't bother. I keep telling him -- just dump in the rice, the water, press cook and forget about it. He doesn't have to worry about the timing, or when it will be done in relation to the rest of the meal (which is something he has a problem with: he'll let the steak burn on the grill while he is waiting for the green beans to steam, eg). 

For example, last night: he had these teeny-weeny lamb chops (they were tasty but I swear, about 1 oz each), half an avocado for each of us (with salad dressing), and french bread. Can't you picture a little herbed rice on the side with that? I sure can. But he tried to argue that the french bread was enough starch and we didn't need the rice. Sigh...

Don't tell him this but I was still hungry at the end of dinner. I would have loved to have some rice to fill up on -- more than french bread. And I would have had leftovers for lunch today. Instead I had to go out and pay money for a chef's salad from Amato's.    

L


----------



## Lizbeth

Leslie: that made me think (I am still NEW as my machine will not be here until tommorow) how bout making the rice ahead of time.. and storing it in the fridge for the week.. guess just reheat in Microwave and add a bit of water??


----------



## Leslie

Lizbeth said:
 

> Leslie: that made me think (I am still NEW as my machine will not be here until tommorow) how bout making the rice ahead of time.. and storing it in the fridge for the week.. guess just reheat in Microwave and add a bit of water??


The thing is, the rice cooker makes it so easy, there's really no reason to store the rice for more than overnight til the next day's lunch (this is for brown baggers).

For example: if I cook 1 cup of rice cooker rice, that will be enough for my husband, daughter and I at dinner (assuming we are having rice as a side dish, not a big part of the main meal) and still leave enough for rice in a tupperware with stir-fried veggies or whatever thrown on top for lunch the next day -- at least for one person (usually me) and maybe two, depending how much "other stuff" there is to add. All gone the next day, no mysterious tupperwares at the back of the fridge to discover in a month or two.

I know there are people on this thread who eat a whole lot more rice in a serving that I do, but again...it's just a matter of measuring the rice, adding the liquids, and turning the machine on, no matter how much you are making. What could be simpler?

But for some odd reason, my husband hasn't embraced the rice cooker. He's also not too crazy about the KitchenAid mixer, either. Calls it "noisy." Sacrilege!

L


----------



## Lizbeth

I cook all my lunches for the week on Sunday.. (and SOMETIMES when in a good mood.. will do some or all for my boyfriend too) so thats 5-10 lunches for the week.. usually lean toward a few chicken and or pork dishes.. and some carb.. ramen noodles or mashed potatoes.. soooooooo maybe i will try the Rice ahead.. and with lunches!!


----------



## Leslie

Lizbeth said:


> I cook all my lunches for the week on Sunday.. (and SOMETIMES when in a good mood.. will do some or all for my boyfriend too) so thats 5-10 lunches for the week.. usually lean toward a few chicken and or pork dishes.. and some carb.. ramen noodles or mashed potatoes.. soooooooo maybe i will try the Rice ahead.. and with lunches!!


Well, you'll love the rice cooker, then.

Aren't you organized! Want to come cook for me? LOL. I'm happy when I have a dinner that has leftovers for the next day. If not, lunch becomes tuna out of the can or maybe a salad from Amato's. I got spoiled in my early working years (I'm a nurse) with hospital cafeterias that served good food that was cheap. I haven't worked in a hospital since 1990 but I still miss the caf!

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> But for some odd reason, my husband hasn't embraced the rice cooker. He's also not too crazy about the KitchenAid mixer, either. Calls it "noisy." Sacrilege!
> 
> L


No kidding, Leslie! My husband knows better than to disparage my KA mixer (or any of my other great kitchen equipment/gadgets).


----------



## rho

Soo I remember that way back when Sailor made pasta in her rice cooker - and it is hot and humid and hubby is away for the weekend and I felt like pasta -- I had some tortalini in the freezer and some meatballs I had made up a few weeks ago - so I put it in the rice cooker with a jar of marinar sauce and some water - stirred it up and let it go on regular white rice cycle - I am thrilled -- 

it is a bit more to clean up but so worth it not to heat up my kitchen and not to have to watch over it cooking - And I have leftovers for the next few days -- 

next going to try the bean recipe Leslie had on here


----------



## crebel

I never thought of fixing hard-boiled eggs in the rice cooker, what a great idea!  No more forgetting the pot and letting it boil dry and having the eggs explode (I can't be the only one to have done this  ).  This idea is a perfect "fix it and forget it" infomercial  !


----------



## Lizbeth

Crebel: NOPE not the only one.. I started the eggs on my lunch.. MISTAKE as I went BACK TO WORK.. left them on!  the pyrex.. of course burned.. and EXPLODED all over ruined the kichen flooring.. had to be replaced.. smoke detectors were going off.. cat was freaking out.. luckily my boyfriend ran home for me when I called him and remembered.. so severe tragedy averted! needless to say.. it was a good long while before I wanted eggs!


----------



## bookfiend

Lizbeth said:


> Crebel: NOPE not the only one.. I started the eggs on my lunch.. MISTAKE as I went BACK TO WORK.. left them on! the pyrex.. of course burned.. and EXPLODED all over ruined the kichen flooring.. had to be replaced.. smoke detectors were going off.. cat was freaking out.. luckily my boyfriend ran home for me when I called him and remembered.. so severe tragedy averted! needless to say.. it was a good long while before I wanted eggs!


Hmmmm..... I want new kitchen floors..... >rubbing hands together wickedly<


----------



## Lizbeth

Yeah.. well.. be prepared to pay for it.. I called my insurance adjuster and he said "he would LOVE to cover this claim but CANT" although there were stipulations for such occurances.. they denied the claim.   Better off.. just planning ahead


----------



## louiseb

Leslie said:


> I got spoiled in my early working years (I'm a nurse) with hospital cafeterias that served good food that was cheap. I haven't worked in a hospital since 1990 but I still miss the caf!
> 
> L


I work in a large urban hospital and ALWAYS bring my lunch. The cafeteria serves ok food that is not healthy or cheap. In a pinch I could do the salad bar but it would be very expensive. There is a Subway across the street, I would probably get a veggie sub there before going to our cafeteria. The hospital contracts the cafeteria service out. The same company was fired by the local penal system because of poor quality.


----------



## Leslie

louiseb said:


> I work in a large urban hospital and ALWAYS bring my lunch. The cafeteria serves ok food that is not healthy or cheap. In a pinch I could do the salad bar but it would be very expensive. There is a Subway across the street, I would probably get a veggie sub there before going to our cafeteria. The hospital contracts the cafeteria service out. The same company was fired by the local penal system because of poor quality.


I realize how much things have changed from the old days, when hospitals cooked their own food and it was good, mostly healthy, and cheap. Colleges, too. My college had its own kitchen, baked bread, served homemade yogurt...I think back on it now and look at the garbage they serve my son at college in the guise of a "meal plan." Sigh...

L


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> I realize how much things have changed from the old days, when hospitals cooked their own food and it was good, mostly healthy, and cheap. Colleges, too. My college had its own kitchen, baked bread, served homemade yogurt...I think back on it now and look at the garbage they serve my son at college in the guise of a "meal plan." Sigh...
> 
> L


The food at my university was horrible, and I graduated in 1973.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> The food at my university was horrible, and I graduated in 1973.


Obviously, I just live in this little dreamworld of decent food in institutional settings...LOL. The only thing I didn't like in my college's dining hall were the Waipupu burgers (I called them WipeOut burgers) which they served on Hawaii night.

L


----------



## mlewis78

We had mystery meat.  Veggies weren't good either, but I grew up around canned and frozen veggies and didn't learn how good they could be until much later on.


----------



## Bren S.

So I was telling a friend about my new Zo , and she promptly said "Yeah I considered that rice maker, but it can't steam stuff" .

I know many of you own a Zo , so is it true that you can't steam food in it??

edited to say I figured it out and it is possible ...the Zo just doesn't come that way.


----------



## mlewis78

Sugar said:


> So I was telling a friend about my new Zo , and she promptly said "Yeah I considered that rice maker, but it can't steam stuff" .
> 
> I know many of you own a Zo , so is it true that you can't steam food in it??


Mine doesn't have a steamer basket. Mine looks like your white one.


----------



## crebel

Cindy416 said:


> Yes, I did just that. I put all of the eggs in the rice pan, and then added about a cup and a half of so of water. I turned to cooker on, and cooked them for 20 minutes. (I had the eggs at room temperature.) It may take an egg or two for you to get the timing right. The first time, I took one egg out (sacrificing it for the experiment), ran it under cold water, and then cut into it. My daughter said that some eggs that I did in a subsequent batch weren't quite hard-cooked, and I'm guessing that those weren't at room temperature. If you try them, please post how you did them. I am planning to make some more next week, as will be gone this weekend. I'd guess that you'd probably need 25-28 minutes in the cooker.


I tried this yesterday. I have a basic off/on/warm cycle Black & Decker rice cooker. I did 8 eggs in the pan with 1 1/2C water and turned it on. I checked them maybe 30 minutes later. The "cook" cycle was done and had gone to "warm". The water had boiled dry and the shells were just beginning to brown from sitting against the dry inside pot. When I peeled the eggs, they were tan instead of white.

So for a basic cooker I would say you need to add more water so they don't cook dry (I think they might still have exploded if left longer ). They still tasted good when turned into egg salad, but I wouldn't have used them for deviled eggs because of the color. Not quite as "fix it and forget it" as I had hoped....still need to remember to turn them off ! It was great not heating up the kitchen to cook them.


----------



## Leslie

Sugar said:


> So I was telling a friend about my new Zo , and she promptly said "Yeah I considered that rice maker, but it can't steam stuff" .
> 
> I know many of you own a Zo , so is it true that you can't steam food in it??


That's right, no steamer.

L


----------



## louiseb

Mine has a steamer and I love it, plus no teflon!











Last night I made a seasoned quinoa mix cooked in vegetable broth and steamed fresh organic squash, green beans, and carrots in the top for 12 minutes while it cooked. I didn't even bother peeling the carrots and it was sooooooooo good!


----------



## KindleMom

louiseb said:


> Mine has a steamer and I love it, plus no teflon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I made a seasoned quinoa mix cooked in vegetable broth and steamed fresh organic squash, green beans, and carrots in the top for 12 minutes while it cooked. I didn't even bother peeling the carrots and it was sooooooooo good!


I think no teflon is great. I may have to return my Costco cooker and get this one.

When you cooked the quinoa mix did you just follow package directions?


----------



## louiseb

I added a little more liquid and threw in a handful of dried cranberries. Yum!


----------



## Magpie

I'm thinking about buying this one. Do any of you have it?


----------



## Bren S.

I figured it out.  I can indeed steam in my Zo . 1 of the 2 Rice Cooker recipe books I have told me how to do it in a rice cooker that doesn't come with a steamer insert.

So that's what I'll be doing. 

Love the internal finish on the Zo.


----------



## Bren S.

Magpie said:


> I'm thinking about buying this one. Do any of you have it?


No I don't have that one , but for the money I'd spend the extra $50 and get a Zo , but that's me.


----------



## Magpie

Sugar said:


> I figured it out.  I can indeed steam in my Zo . 1 of the 2 Rice Cooker recipe books I have told me how to do it in a rice cooker that doesn't come with a steamer insert.
> 
> So that's what I'll be doing.
> 
> Love the internal finish on the Zo.


Sugar
Would you please tell me how you are able to steam, or let me know what recipe book you used? I really want a rice cooker that will steam and has the fuzzy logic.
Thank you!


----------



## rho

Magpie said:


> Sugar
> Would you please tell me how you are able to steam, or let me know what recipe book you used? I really want a rice cooker that will steam and has the fuzzy logic.
> Thank you!


Ditto -- and which book told you how to do it please


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> Ditto -- and which book told you how to do it please


Me three.

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

Magpie said:


> I'm thinking about buying this one. Do any of you have it?


I can't tell what size Sanyo cooker this one is, but I have the 10-cup one, and I love it!!


----------



## Leslie

I was just reading Roger Ebert's review of Julie & Julia and found this intriguing comment in the closing paragraph:

All the same, credit is due. Julia Child really did write a cookbook that changed American culinary history. And Julie Powell really did cook her way through 524 recipes in 365 days.* I am currently writing a cookbook titled The Pot and How to Use It, about how you can cook almost anything in a rice cooker.* Take my word for it, it's not going to take anyone a year to cook their way through this one.

I wonder if he's serious?


----------



## Lizbeth

My first weekend with my new Aroma cooker:  first I tried hard cooked eggs.. turned out pretty good.. a bit overdone.. I tried 5 to start with added 1  1/2 cup water.. for 25 min.. pressed.. steam/cook.. probably would have been done in 18-21.. steam/cook is pretty fast and hot!  next.. I roased some chicken breast in the oven.. and after done.. picked off the meat.. and threw the bones in to make stock (Cindy 416's idea.. not mine.. brilliant!) added celery.. carrotts.. onions.. some chicken bouillion granules.. about a tablespoon.. salt.. pepper.. added 4 cups of water.. (had 4 breast bones by the way).. pressed steam/cook.. let er rip.. for only about half hour.. and it was pretty darn good.. used that stock next day for my jambalaya.. white rice.. smoked sausage.. can of rotel.. white rice.. roasted chicken chunks.. 2 cups stock.. was done in 50 min..very tastley.. but I did try a "Flan"  I tried to cut the reipie in half for  test.. and also reduce the cooking time.. it never really set firm.. kinda like  coconut pudding.. instead of a nice firm flan.. I kept trying to finish cooking.. but after I would take it out.. and see if was not done.. the rice cooker had cooled.. so I had to bring it back up to temp cover the flan.. in the bowl.. place back down inside the boiling water.. and try again.. did that routine for 3 times.! still never really set.. I may try again..  I really like Flan and wanted that to work.. anybody else tried a Flan So that is my 1st weekend experiments.. so far.. I think a pretty good idea.. next gonna try corn on the cob.. a Rice pudding.. and probably another jambablya of sorts..


----------



## bookfiend

Leslie said:


> * I am currently writing a cookbook titled The Pot and How to Use It, about how you can cook almost anything in a rice cooker.* Take my word for it, it's not going to take anyone a year to cook their way through this one.


Leslie, that's great!!! There are so few rice cooker books out there, at least, so few that realize you can cook more than rice.


----------



## Lizbeth

Leslie:  Great idea.. and good luck!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Lizbeth said:


> Leslie: Great idea.. and good luck!!!!


It's not me...it's Roger Ebert, the movie critic!

L


----------



## Lizbeth

Oh silly me.. I read that post a few times.. and thought it meant you!!


----------



## rla1996

Yesterday  I had a bunch of Kids over in the pool (6 of them ages 4-10) and i couldn't leave them by the pool by themselves while I cooked lunch.  Remembering that I had read here that I could make pasta in the rice cooker I threw in box of spiral pasta, a can of sauce and some water then took them outside... between the cook time and the warm cycle the pasta was perfect by the time they were ready for lunch about 3 hours later.  Though i do encourage stirring to keep from sticking/over browning on the bottom.  I love my rice cooker.


----------



## Lizbeth

pasta is on the list.. I have a pretty cool meatball recipie.. that bakes on a cookie sheet.. little bitty meatballs.. and will make and freeze and add in as suggested... !!


----------



## KindleMom

Leslie said:


> It's not me...it's Roger Ebert, the movie critic!
> 
> L


Someone should tell him he should make his cookbook available on the Kindle, he, he, he..


----------



## Lizbeth

so.. obviously no FLAN cookers out there? I would love to get this one down in the rice cooker.. I cant find but the one recipie that came with the Aroma cooker.. and like I said tried it and not so great.. could just try it again.. and add more water so it does not boil over.. but wondered about maybe just a different recipie?? anybody  sure does seem like a good fit: Flan and a rice cooker/steamer.................


----------



## candggmom

I saw a show the other day on the Food Network called the 5 Ingredient Fix or something like that.  They fixed what they called Green Goddess Rice that sounded fabulous.  I printed out the recipe and it is soooo easy.  The host wasn't using a rice cooker so she started with 1 1/2 cups (regular measuring - not rice cooker cups) basmati rice.  She cooked it on a stove but then once it was done she added a mixture of avocado, fresh basil leaves, lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil and a little water that she had pureed in a blender with salt and pepper.  She just folded it into the warm rice and served it.  It looked so good and I am going to try it tomorrow night if I can find a good avocado!  My husband won't touch it because it's green but I thought it looked yummy!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Cindy416

candggmom said:


> I saw a show the other day on the Food Network called the 5 Ingredient Fix or something like that. They fixed what they called Green Goddess Rice that sounded fabulous. I printed out the recipe and it is soooo easy. The host wasn't using a rice cooker so she started with 1 1/2 cups (regular measuring - not rice cooker cups) basmati rice. She cooked it on a stove but then once it was done she added a mixture of avocado, fresh basil leaves, lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil and a little water that she had pureed in a blender with salt and pepper. She just folded it into the warm rice and served it. It looked so good and I am going to try it tomorrow night if I can find a good avocado! My husband won't touch it because it's green but I thought it looked yummy!
> 
> Kathy in NC


That sounds delicious to me. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## crebel

I also think the Green Goddess Rice sounds yummy - thanks for telling us about it Kathy!  Here is the actual recipe from foodnetwork.com if anyone is interested.  I've already made it today and it is great with the rice still warm, but I think it will also be good cold, as a rice salad, with the addition of some seafood or chicken, maybe water chestnuts for crunch.

Ingredients
1 1/2 cups basmati rice 
Kosher salt 
1 small avocado, peeled, pitted, and coarsely chopped 
1 cup packed fresh basil leaves 
1 lemon, juiced 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1/4 cup water 
Freshly ground black pepper 
Directions
Bring the rice, 3 cups water, and a pinch of salt to a boil in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Reduce the heat to a gentle simmer, stir, cover, and cook until water is completely absorbed, 15 to 18 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand, covered, for 10 minutes. 

Meanwhile, put the avocado, basil, lemon juice, oil, and 1/4 cup water in the jar of a blender and puree; season generously with salt and pepper. Add more water and puree until the mixture is the consistency of sour cream. 

Fluff the rice with a fork and gently fold the green dressing into the warm rice. Taste and add more salt and pepper, if necessary. Serve immediately.


----------



## Cindy416

Lizbeth said:


> so.. obviously no FLAN cookers out there? I would love to get this one down in the rice cooker.. I cant find but the one recipie that came with the Aroma cooker.. and like I said tried it and not so great.. could just try it again.. and add more water so it does not boil over.. but wondered about maybe just a different recipie?? anybody sure does seem like a good fit: Flan and a rice cooker/steamer.................


Lizabeth, I love flan, too, and will keep an eye out for a recipe or technique to be used with the rice cooker. I don't eat authentic flan very often because of the calories and fat, but I love it. (I lived in Mexico for two summers when I was a junior and senior in college, and, although I don't remember eating flan there, it reminds me of the entire experience.)


----------



## crebel

Lizbeth said:


> so.. obviously no FLAN cookers out there? I would love to get this one down in the rice cooker.. I cant find but the one recipie that came with the Aroma cooker.. and like I said tried it and not so great.. could just try it again.. and add more water so it does not boil over.. but wondered about maybe just a different recipie?? anybody sure does seem like a good fit: Flan and a rice cooker/steamer.................


Is this the same recipe you already tried (probably since it came from the Aroma website)? I can't find another one, but will keep looking. Did it firm up at all as it cooled?

Almond Cream Coconut Flan
Who knew flan could be made in a rice cooker? Well, you do now.

2 cups water
4 large egg yolks
4 tablespoons sugar, divided
- Dash salt
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
2 teaspoons almond extract or almond liqueur
1/3 cup coconut, shredded

Pour 2 cups of water into the inner pot of the Aroma® rice cooker and close the lid. Press the Steam/Cook button and bring the water to a boil in approximately 8 minutes. In a non-reactive bowl, whisk the egg yolks with 2 tablespoons of sugar and the salt. In a medium saucepan over low heat, bring the cream, remaining sugar, almond extract and coconut just to scalding. Add a small amount of milk to the eggs and stir. Gradually add the rest of the milk to the egg yolks, stirring constantly. Pour the batter into a 1-2 quart baking dish that fits the inner pot. Cover the dish with a piece of aluminum foil. Open the lid, using caution to avoid steam burns. Using a foil pan lifter and a cooking mitt, place the dish into the boiling water, cover and cook for 50 minutes. Use cooking mitts and the foil pan lifter to remove the flan and cool. Serve at room temperature or refrigerate until chilled.


----------



## Lizbeth

I did try the Coconut Flan recipie from the Aroma cooker website.. it did firm up a bit.. but the texture was more like a pudding.. than firm like a flan... I also think some of the issue was I placed foil over the top of a pyrex dish and I think it got some of the steam inside .. it still tasted ok.. just not what I had hoped for.. I found a recipie a few hours ago "Silky Flan with Microwave Carmel" the technique is a bit different for this one.. it calls for foil covered ramekins in the steamer pot.. not 1 large pot insde the water bath.. sooooooooooooo..... I will be trying it out.. and if a winner I will post!.. also came across a "cappuccino rice pudding cups" and too.. if successful.. I will post.. Thanks for finding that for me!!!


----------



## rho

you know what I would try - doing the recipe at the full amount - I have found in some things that even if you cut a recipe in half thinking it should work the exact same way - it doesn't -- don't know why that happens or if I am the only one it happens to but I would do the recipe _exactly_ as written once just to see if it made a difference.

Like I say I may be the only one that this type of thing happens to so it could be that it won't make any difference at all - but it is worth a try


----------



## Lizbeth

Yeah.. not all  recipies can be cut in half.. guess that may be one of em.. I will let  you know.. BUT OK.. don't laugh but I found ANOTHER USE for the rice cooker.. It gives off soooo much steam.. when I was cooking by eggs and flan last weekend.. that it dawned on me.. in the dry winter months.. I could just shoot that puppy on for a bit in my kitchen.. let her run.. with a bunch of water for a bit.. and add some much needed moisture to my little abode.


----------



## Cindy416

Lizbeth said:


> Yeah.. not all recipies can be cut in half.. guess that may be one of em.. I will let you know.. BUT OK.. don't laugh but I found ANOTHER USE for the rice cooker.. It gives off soooo much steam.. when I was cooking by eggs and flan last weekend.. that it dawned on me.. in the dry winter months.. I could just shoot that puppy on for a bit in my kitchen.. let her run.. with a bunch of water for a bit.. and add some much needed moisture to my little abode.


That might work, Lizabeth. Wonder how much it costs to run it. I'd guess it's pretty cost effective.


----------



## Lizbeth

Well all I really know about cost.. is I was asking boyfriend.. if I could run my microwave and rice cooker at the same time .. and he thought best to not.. that we determined has about 650 watts.. about the same as a microwave I guess.. so not as friendly as a crock-pot.. but what the heck.. when it is really dry in the house.. it would certainly shoot out some much needed steam.. AND if I put some FOOD in it too.. well.. then win win!


----------



## Cindy416

Lizbeth said:


> Well all I really know about cost.. is I was asking boyfriend.. if I could run my microwave and rice cooker at the same time .. and he thought best to not.. that we determined has about 650 watts.. about the same as a microwave I guess.. so not as friendly as a crock-pot.. but what the heck.. when it is really dry in the house.. it would certainly shoot out some much needed steam.. AND if I put some FOOD in it too.. well.. then win win!


I know what you mean, as the air gets very dry in my home in the winter. I'll probably be using my rice cooker for lots of things just to get more moisture into the air.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks about the moisture idea - it does get dry here in the wintertime and I usually end up boiling water, but this would also warm up my kitchen.

There is an electric thingy (sorry Thumper to steal from you) that a friend was telling me about that you can plug into your wall and then plug your appliances into and it will tell you how much wattage you are using.  I need to get one of those as our electricity is very very expensive and I unplug everything that is not being used, including clocks.

Back OT - we can get avocados easily here, I really like the green rice idea!  Next time I fix rice I'm going to try it.  Thanks.


----------



## crebel

Anju No. 469 said:


> Back OT - we can get avocados easily here, I really like the green rice idea! Next time I fix rice I'm going to try it. Thanks.


Just my opinion, but I would try it without the olive oil next time (or maybe just start with 1T and check for taste), the combination of the natural oil of a whole avocado and 3T of olive oil made mine taste/feel pretty "oily" after a few bites. I went back and checked the recipe on the Food Network site to see whether I goofed and it was teaspoons vs. tablespoons, but it does say tablespoons. It is really pretty rice and I liked it better cold, but DH said "You don't need to make this again." What did the others who have tried it think?


----------



## candggmom

Crebel - I agree about the olive oil.  I think I will try it next time without any and just taste and add if necessary.

Kathy


----------



## Veronica

rla1996 said:


> I made this recipe yesterday and my dh really loved it.
> I left out the corn and cheese and it was still wonderful. I also added a shredded chicken breast when it was finished cooking. The tomatoes and green chillies give this rice a little zip.
> 
> *Rice and Black Beans*
> 
> 1 cup uncooked rice
> 1 (10oz) can diced tomatoes with green chillies
> 1 (14 1/2oz) can chicken broth
> 1 (15 1/4 oz) can black beans
> 1 (14 3/4 oz) can sweet corn (optional)
> 1 cup cheese (optional)
> 
> drain tomatoes, black beans, corn and put in rice cooker.
> add rice and chicken broth and stir
> cook until cooker stops.
> add cheese to top.
> 
> Enjoy.


Trying this recipe this weekend. Although I love my rice cooker, I managed to stay away from this thread until yesterday. Then I immediately found the Rice Cooker Cookbook at my library, picked it up after work, skimmed through it last night, and decided immediately to order it. It's available in Kindle version, but I'm debating on whether to get the Kindle or the DTB version. I already have 1 Kindlized cookbook--not sure this one would translate so well....

Can't wait to go through this thread and find all the great recipes!!


----------



## Shizu

Veronica said:


> Can't wait to go through this thread and find all the great recipes!!


I've put together the recipes from this thread and other thread into ebook. If you like, PM me with the email address and I'll send you the copy.


----------



## Stephanie

Just sent you a pm.  Thanks, Shizu!!


----------



## Rasputina

Veronica said:


> Trying this recipe this weekend. Although I love my rice cooker, I managed to stay away from this thread until yesterday. Then I immediately found the Rice Cooker Cookbook at my library, picked it up after work, skimmed through it last night, and decided immediately to order it. It's available in Kindle version, but I'm debating on whether to get the Kindle or the DTB version. I already have 1 Kindlized cookbook--not sure this one would translate so well....
> 
> Can't wait to go through this thread and find all the great recipes!!


Have you tried the sample? The biggest problem with the kindle version of the book is that they use some lighter green font which shows up quite light in the kindle version.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Today on HSN they have the Wolfgang Puck 7 cup as a TSV.


----------



## Anju 

I made the "green" rice today - didn't have basil, but have a herb plant someone gave me but don't have a clue as to what it is, DH said it was ok but to use some other herb next time.  Did not use any oil either, think it might be better cold.

Shizu - you are absolutely amazing!  Thanks a bunch for the cookbook!  AND all the updates!


----------



## Shizu

Rasputina said:


> Have you tried the sample? The biggest problem with the kindle version of the book is that they use some lighter green font which shows up quite light in the kindle version.


I just realize what you meant by lighter green font. Do you know if that word is linked? That is the problem with my KB e-cookbook. I'm trying to figure out how to change that.


----------



## Shizu

Anju No. 469 said:


> Shizu - you are absolutely amazing! Thanks a bunch for the cookbook! AND all the updates!


You're welcome Anju. I know I miss some in other threads. If you see any let me know I'll include in the ebook. It is nice to have the recipes in our Kindle since we love our Kindle.


----------



## kindlevixen

I have finally come back over to the dark side and bought a rice cooker. I used to have one and replaced it with a vegetable steamer that also did rice.... but all of these meal ideas sound awesome. So, I bought this one from costco.com









Tiger 5.5 cup Rice Cooker

That way if I don't use it, I can take it back LOL The one I used to have took up too much counter space, hoping this one is a bit better.


----------



## rla1996

Last weekend my sisters came to visit and were amazed by my rice cooker.  To start I made a bunch of Spanish rice for a party (which disappeared so quickly that i didn't even get a chance to taste it  .  Then the next day I dumped the makings for spaghetti (using spiral pasta) into it and left it to cook while we were out by the pool. When the kids were finished swimming, after several hours, we went inside and had still warm pasta waiting.  They both agreed that a rice cooker wasn't necessarily a bad thing.  I wouldn't be surprised if they both went out and got one.  ---Its hard to believe that I didn't have or want one of these until I started reading this thread.


----------



## Rasputina

We are still loving ours and use it a good 3-4x a week. I've been making rice the day before to chill for fried rice too.


----------



## Rasputina

Shizu said:


> I just realize what you meant by lighter green font. Do you know if that word is linked? That is the problem with my KB e-cookbook. I'm trying to figure out how to change that.


hmm I have no idea. I'm guessing that the problem starts from the source text, which in the case of the Rice Cooker Cookbook is a green font color which results in too light grey test on the K. Sorry I can't remember if you are the one compiling the KB cookbook, but if you are I'd say go back into your source documents make sure the font color is black.


----------



## kindlevixen

Leslie said:


> I was just reading Roger Ebert's review of Julie & Julia and found this intriguing comment in the closing paragraph:
> 
> All the same, credit is due. Julia Child really did write a cookbook that changed American culinary history. And Julie Powell really did cook her way through 524 recipes in 365 days.* I am currently writing a cookbook titled The Pot and How to Use It, about how you can cook almost anything in a rice cooker.* Take my word for it, it's not going to take anyone a year to cook their way through this one.
> 
> I wonder if he's serious?


He mentions it in this too:

http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/11/the_pot_and_how_to_use_it.html#more


----------



## rho

Sailor you should send your pasta instructions to him - that was the best!


----------



## Cindy416

I know we've discussed timing involved in making hard-cooked eggs in the rice cooker. Today, I did 18 eggs, in 2 batches, as I used my steamer and they wouldn't all fit in the basket at once. The eggs weren't ice cold, but weren't room temperature, either. I put a couple of cups of water in the steamer pot, and then put my eggs in the basket. (You know what they say about not putting all of your eggs in one basket. Maybe that's why I did enough for two batches.  )  Anyway, I steamed the eggs for 30 minutes, and they came out perfect. Not a grey ring in the bunch, and the eggs peeled so easily that I couldn't believe it. 

I also did about 3 lbs. of red potatoes, of varying sizes while the eggs were cooling in cold water. I scrubbed the potatoes a bit, and then put them in the rice cooker pot with quite a bit of cold water (but not enough to cover, as I didn't want the water boiling up to the rim). I cooked the potatoes from 35 to 50 minutes, removing the smaller ones as they finished cooking. I immediately plunged the cooked potatoes in ice water. Once they were cooled, I peeled them, and have never had any potatoes peel any more easily than these did. 

Can you tell that I'm making deviled eggs and potato salad? My brother-in-law comes out for Sunday dinner just about every weeks, and these are two of his favorite foods.

Just thought I'd share my latest use of the rice cooker. Granted, I am perfectly capable of cooking eggs and potatoes on the stove, but this worked great, and I didn't have to work around pots of really hot water on the stove while trying to accomplish some other tasks.

Have a great weekend.  Bon appetit!  (Ooops. I'm channeling Julia Child again.)


----------



## bookfiend

Thanks for the time on the potatoes, Ive been wondering how long they would take.


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks for the post, Cindy416. I've been meaning to try eggs in my cooker, but I'd forgotten all about it.


----------



## Anju 

I guess I need to try the eggs - only problem is, my rice cooker is mostly a steamer?  Nothing goes in water per se.  The baskets do have indents for eggs and the book shows eggs.  Only a picture, no instuctions. Maybe will try a couple first and be prepared for smushy   egg salad


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> I guess I need to try the eggs - only problem is, my rice cooker is mostly a steamer? Nothing goes in water per se. The baskets do have indents for eggs and the book shows eggs. Only a picture, no instuctions. Maybe will try a couple first and be prepared for smushy  egg salad


This time, I steamed my eggs. One time, I did 2 dozen in one batch, and just put them in the pot. (I suppose they were technically steamed then, as well.) These eggs turned out great, and I'd suggest giving them 30 minutes if they aren't room temperature. At room temp, 25 might be enough. I had to sacrifice one egg yesterday at the 25 minute time because the white was still a bit runny. Since I'm dieting and couldn't eat the sacrificial egg yesterday, I got rid of it.


----------



## Lizbeth

Cindy416.. thanks for the post.. I also saw someone (on another thread) had done the potatoes AND the eggs at the SAME time!! hummmmmmmmmmmmm potatoes in the pot.. with the water.. and the eggs in the basket..


----------



## Cindy416

Lizbeth said:


> Cindy416.. thanks for the post.. I also saw someone (on another thread) had done the potatoes AND the eggs at the SAME time!! hummmmmmmmmmmmm potatoes in the pot.. with the water.. and the eggs in the basket..


That would definitely work. I just didn't plan far enough ahead to anticipate cooking my potatoes in my rice cooker. I definitely will do all at the same time the next time I fix deviled eggs and potato salad.

NOW, if I only had the time to figure out how long to do eggs so that they'd be soft-boiled. I love runny yolks, but do NOT like whites that are at all runny. Any help with the timing?


----------



## Leslie

My son is going to be a senior in college and has decided to move off campus. He's going to be sharing a house with 2 or 3 other young men (final number hasn't been established). He has been learning to cook a bit over the past year or so and isn't interested in a steady diet of take out food.

I have a small, 1 qt crockpot that I just gave him. I was thinking of buying him an inexpensive rice cooker to add to his repertoire. Of the ones people have listed here, which do you recommend? I know there are some that have steamer baskets (which my Zo does not have). For local shopping, I have Target, Macy's, Sears, and BJs. Oh yes, Wal-Mart, but I don't shop there so it's not really on the list. I could also order from Amazon and have it shipped to him directly but I'd like to buy something and give it to him before he leaves.

Suggestions welcome!

L


----------



## Anju 

Good for him to not want fast food!  I hope you can find a good rice cooker, seems as if several here found some at Target.  I'm looking forward to hearing about some of his creations!


----------



## ak rain

leslie make sure it has auto off feature. roommates/students/young people can get distracted
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie

ak rain said:


> leslie make sure it has auto off feature. roommates/students/young people can get distracted
> Sylvia


Good point. Thanks!


----------



## BethA

I can not believe the size of this thread-now I know I need a rice cooker-but I don't want to spend a lot of money--rather thn read all 31 pages--I read about 5. What is the best for a reasonable amount?


----------



## bookfiend

Leslie said:


> I was thinking of buying him an inexpensive rice cooker to add to his repertoire. I have Target, Macy's, Sears, and BJs. Oh yes, Wal-Mart, but I don't shop there so it's not really on the list. I could also order from Amazon and have it shipped to him directly but I'd like to buy something and give it to him before he leaves.
> Suggestions welcome!
> L


Target has two Aroma's under $50 I have the stainless steal one, and no complants. Also its the ricemaker that started this thread.


----------



## Stephanie

Hi there,

After Shizu so kindly compiled a kindle recipe book for us, I finally broke down & bought the Zo 5.5 cup & the 'Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook'.  So, after receiving my shiny new cooker, I promptly followed the recipe in the Ultimate cookbook for tapioca pudding.

I followed the recipe exactly & roughly 1/2 an hour in, my rice cooker blew up (not literally!) and made a quasi-tapioca mess all over my countertop & the surrounding area (not to mention my brand new machine!).

Can someone help me with this?? I am now afraid to use the darn thing again until I get this figured out!

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Shizu

Wow. I never use the rice cooker to make tapioca so I can't help you but I can imagine the mess. Hope someone can help you.


----------



## Linda1915

stephanie said:


> I followed the recipe exactly & roughly 1/2 an hour in, my rice cooker blew up (not literally!)


Did it spurt tapioca out the air vent on top?


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't made any puddings, but my guess is that the recipe is too big for the cooker, particularly the amount of liquid used.

I have a similar Zo to yours (maybe the very same one) and an Aroma simple on-off-warmer model.  When I made oatmeal in the Aroma, it overflowed and made a mess.  Didn't explode but ran out the top.  Although I never used it again for that, if I didn't have the Zo, I would have used less water in it.


----------



## Linda1915

I would agree about the amount of liquid.  The first time I made brown rice which requires more water 
than  short grain, my cooker made a huge mess.  Now I cook brown rice in a smaller batch and if I need
alot of rice, I'll cook the short grain.


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge this thread with the original rice cooker thread. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Stephanie

I was wondering where the heck my thread went!!    

Yes, it's like the vent (which I think is really small in proportion to the machine!) got clogged with tapioca & when it finally built up enough steam to burst through ~ YIPES!!!  What a mess!

The book does say medium is 6 cup, as opposed to 5.5 cup, but I was under the impression that those with the Zo 5.5 cup had been making those recipes with no problem.    

I really wanted to have some steel cut oats ready for my Hubby this morning, but I am afraid to make ANYTHING in that machine now.  Not worth the mess.  As far as reducing the recipes, the recipe I was making only served 3-4 to begin with.  That would mean a reduced recipe would serve 1-2.  Not very handy, especially since my Husband can eat the equivalent of 3-4 servings himself!!!

What to do?  What to do??


----------



## Leslie

stephanie said:


> I really wanted to have some steel cut oats ready for my Hubby this morning, but I am afraid to make ANYTHING in that machine now. Not worth the mess. As far as reducing the recipes, the recipe I was making only served 3-4 to begin with. That would mean a reduced recipe would serve 1-2. Not very handy, especially since my Husband can eat the equivalent of 3-4 servings himself!!!
> 
> What to do? What to do??


Go ahead and make the steel cut oatmeal. I use a ratio of 1/4 cup oatmeal to 3/4 cup milk (for one serving). I've made oatmeal with 1 cup of oatmeal and 3 cups of milk (along with some added vanilla, maple syrup, cinnamon, and raisins) in my 5.5 cup Zo without any problem. It does bubble up to the top and I need to wash the vent hole when I am done, but no explosion or mess all over the kitchen. If it does it again, you might want to consider if your machine is defective?

L


----------



## fishcube

So, what model do you all have?  which is best, that lets you do the most with it?  I like the option of a large amount, because of left overs, even though its just me and my husband.  but will have baby coming hopefully within the next couple years, we are adopting


----------



## Bren S.

I tried Shrimp Jambalaya in my rice cooker last night and it was wonderful.

Here's the recipe I used

1 lb shrimp, peeled and deveined

1 tsp hot sauce, you can use cajun or creole seasoning if you have it

1 10 oz can diced tomatoes & green chilies

1 10 oz or 10.5 oz can of chicken broth

2 cups medium gran white rice

1 stick of butter chopped or sliced into pieces

1 large onion chopped

2 ribs of celery chopped

4 gloves of garlic chopped

chopped parsley if you want

1/2 cup chopped green onion

Put shrimp in rice cooker, sprinkle hot sauce or seasoning over it, and stir thoroughly . Add remaining ingedients, stir well. Press COOK. Once rice cooker goes to warm mode,stir and let it sit for 10 mins before serving.

This cooked for about 30 mins and made up to the 6 cup level when finished.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

fish, if you start at the beginning and read through to the end. .  yes, I know there are 31 pages! . . .you'll find lots of opinions and some recipes as well. . . . .


----------



## Annalog

OK enablers, I am considering buying a rice maker.  I do not want aluminum or most nonstick cooking surfaces. I would prefer stainless steel. I am considering the following:

Miracle Exclussives ME81 Stainless Steel Rice Cooker / Steam - I believe that this is the one that louiseb has and likes. It yields 12 cups cooked rice and has a vegetable steamer basket.


Aroma NRC-600 Nutriware 16-Cup Pot-Style Rice Cooker and Food Steamer


Aroma NRC-1000 Nutriware 18-Cup Whole Grain GourmetDigital Rice Cooker, Food Steamer and Pasta Cooker

Does anyone know what the Zojirushi black thick spherical inner cooking pan is made of or coated with?

Does anyone use one of the Aroma Nutriware cookers? If so, which one and how do you like it? I did not see any reviews on Amazon.

Any other favorite stainless steel rice cookers?

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## mlewis78

It is odd that the Zoji box and instructions for mine did not identify the material that the inside of the pot is made of.  It's not teflon.  When I got it, I thought it was exactly like a certain pot material that I cannot recall now.


----------



## Rasputina

The Zo ones are non stick coated. And as much as I hate non stick it's the one item I will tolerate it on. I will not give up my Zo. 

So glad I never tried porridge or oatmeal in mine, I'm not taking any chances with it exploding. I did make some yummy sweet rice in it recently and it came out great.


----------



## Rasputina

stephanie said:


> I was wondering where the heck my thread went!!
> 
> Yes, it's like the vent (which I think is really small in proportion to the machine!) got clogged with tapioca & when it finally built up enough steam to burst through ~ YIPES!!! What a mess!
> 
> The book does say medium is 6 cup, as opposed to 5.5 cup, but I was under the impression that those with the Zo 5.5 cup had been making those recipes with no problem.
> 
> I really wanted to have some steel cut oats ready for my Hubby this morning, but I am afraid to make ANYTHING in that machine now. Not worth the mess. As far as reducing the recipes, the recipe I was making only served 3-4 to begin with. That would mean a reduced recipe would serve 1-2. Not very handy, especially since my Husband can eat the equivalent of 3-4 servings himself!!!
> 
> What to do? What to do??


I agree, not worth the mess or for that matter the risk of exploding. I make mine on the stove and will continue to do so. I have the 10 cup Zo and I'm not cooking anything but rice in it


----------



## sebat

You all sucked one more person in.  I bought a rice cooker tonight.  What should I make first?


----------



## Rasputina

rice of course LOL

Whatever kind is your favorite.


----------



## sebat

Rasputina said:


> rice of course LOL
> 
> Whatever kind is your favorite.


 
I like all kinds of rice. I am looking at a lot of the different main course recipes. I never start with the simple stuff. Guess that's just me.


----------



## mlewis78

I make oatmeal in my Zo every morning.  I set the timer so that it's ready for breakfast.


----------



## Cindy416

I have a Sanyo 10-cup fuzzy logic with a titanium coated bowl. Love it!


----------



## snowmtn

I have been successful in controlling the excess bubbling and foaming of the liquid when cooking rice or oatmeal in the rice cooker by adding a little fat (olive oil, vegetable oil or margarine) if there isn't already any in the recipe.  This is especially helpful with the oatmeal which seems to want to foam a lot.  As far as the tapioca pudding--milk always tends to foam a lot when boiling.  Sounds like the batch was too large for the cooker.  

BTW, I bought my rice cooker because of this thread-- a Sanyo 5.5 cup with fuzzy logic and the 2 bowls and the slow cooker option and I love it!  Haven't tried the slow cooker aspect mostly because I don't have any appropriate recipes for such a small bowl.


----------



## ak rain

the only time it has come out the top for me was when child failed to place a small attachment on steam vent. it gets taken off at cleaning.
sylvia


----------



## louiseb

Annalog said:


> OK enablers, I am considering buying a rice maker.  I do not want aluminum or most nonstick cooking surfaces. I would prefer stainless steel. I am considering the following:
> 
> Miracle Exclussives ME81 Stainless Steel Rice Cooker / Steam - I believe that this is the one that louiseb has and likes. It yields 12 cups cooked rice and has a vegetable steamer basket.
> 
> 
> Aroma NRC-600 Nutriware 16-Cup Pot-Style Rice Cooker and Food Steamer
> 
> 
> Aroma NRC-1000 Nutriware 18-Cup Whole Grain GourmetDigital Rice Cooker, Food Steamer and Pasta Cooker
> 
> Does anyone know what the Zojirushi black thick spherical inner cooking pan is made of or coated with?
> 
> Does anyone use one of the Aroma Nutriware cookers? If so, which one and how do you like it? I did not see any reviews on Amazon.
> 
> Any other favorite stainless steel rice cookers?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anna


I am single and the first one is actually a little big for my needs. I just cook extra and use later. If I was cooking for more people and could go with a bigger size I would go with the fuzzy logic one. Just my opinion. I did a quick search for reviews on the internet and didn't find any. It's not complicated though, so I would expect similar results with all 3.


----------



## Annalog

louiseb said:


> I am single and the first one is actually a little big for my needs. I just cook extra and use later. If I was cooking for more people and could go with a bigger size I would go with the fuzzy logic one. Just my opinion. I did a quick search for reviews on the internet and didn't find any. It's not complicated though, so I would expect similar results with all 3.


Thanks for your feedback. I am cooking for just two people most of the time. So far, I think I will be buying the same type you have.

Apparent there are not many reviews on the Nutriware ones because they are very new. I think they are more than what we need.

I had not considered buying a rice cooker before reading this thread as I never had any trouble cooking either white rice or brown rice. However after reading about all the other things that can be cooked easily, it began to seem like a good idea. After reading Roger Ebert's blog entry on rice cookers to my husband (who thinks cooking is PB&J), he is willing to try using one. I suspect he would not attempt to use one with fuzzy logic.

Instructions my mom told me over 35 years ago for cooking rice (either white or brown): Measure water (or stock) into Revereware stainless steel pot (saucepan). Bring to a boil. Add measured rice. Cover. As soon as the liquid boils again, set stove burner to low. Set timer. Do not peek or open lid of pan for any reason. When timer goes off, remove pan from heat. Leave covered but for brown rice can quickly check if all liquid is absorbed (tilt pan). Fluff rice if rest of dinner is not ready in 5 minutes. Check rice package but usually twice as much liquid as rice with 20-25 minutes for white rice and 45-50 minutes for brown rice.

The key points: Good heavy pot with good lid, NEVER lift lid while rice is cooking, set timer and don't overcook. The primary difference between white and brown rice was time to cook. Since then, my mom has added two more suggestions: Keep uncooked rice in airtight container and in the refrigerator if possible. Short grain brown rice is the best.

I am still using the same set of Revereware stainless steel cookware that I bought on sale before I married in 1973. I would not want to replace the set at today's prices.  Wait, the rice cooker costs more than I paid for my set of Revereware!


----------



## louiseb

LOL!!! 

I spray mine with olive oil before using, always put the steamer basket in place so there isn't any boil over (and often I throw in veggies or fish to steam, time those separately) and I don't let it spend a lot of time in the warm cycle. I take the food out of the pan pretty quickly and let the pan soak if needed, so far no problems cleaning up. Steel cut oatmeal seems to want to stick more than rice, maybe because the volume I cook is smaller.


----------



## BethA

well I bought therice maker today at target on sale from 40 down to $26. It is the Aroma rice cooker and steamer. 

Did someone say there are recipes on here? does anyone know where so I don't have to read all 32 pages? thanks


----------



## sebat

BethA said:


> well I bought therice maker today at target on sale from 40 down to $26. It is the Aroma rice cooker and steamer.
> 
> Did someone say there are recipes on here? does anyone know where so I don't have to read all 32 pages? thanks


They are scattered through the 32 pages.


----------



## sebat

Here is a great recipe I made for breakfast this morning...

Spinach & Mushroom Breakfast Frittata

1/2 cup frozen spinach, thawed, drained and squeezed dry
1/2 cup fresh button mushrooms, cleaned and sliced
1/2 small onion, chopped
3T cooking sherry
1T butter
1t Cavender's Greek Spices
4 large eggs, beaten (you may use egg substitute)
1/4 cup Asiago cheese, grated (you may use Parmesan cheese)

I sauteed the mushrooms and onions in the butter and sherry for a bit.  The threw in the spinach.  Mixed eggs and cheese together an poured over the veggies.  Close the lid and press the White Rice button and cook for 12-14 minutes. When done, the eggs should be firm on the bottom and almost set on the top. Use a plastic spatula to slice the frittata into wedges and serve. Serves 4.


----------



## BethA

I guess that gives me something to do when i am bored.
thanks.


----------



## Leslie

sebat said:


> Here is a great recipe I made for breakfast this morning...
> 
> Spinach & Mushroom Breakfast Frittata
> 
> 1/2 cup frozen spinach, thawed, drained and squeezed dry
> 1/2 cup fresh button mushrooms, cleaned and sliced
> 1/2 small onion, chopped
> 3T cooking sherry
> 1T butter
> 1t Cavender's Greek Spices
> 4 large eggs, beaten (you may use egg substitute)
> 1/4 cup Asiago cheese, grated (you may use Parmesan cheese)
> 
> I sauteed the mushrooms and onions in the butter and sherry for a bit. The threw in the spinach. Mixed eggs and cheese together an poured over the veggies. Close the lid and press the White Rice button and cook for 12-14 minutes. When done, the eggs should be firm on the bottom and almost set on the top. Use a plastic spatula to slice the frittata into wedges and serve. Serves 4.


This sounds good. Thanks for the recipe!

L


----------



## Shizu

BethA said:


> well I bought therice maker today at target on sale from 40 down to $26. It is the Aroma rice cooker and steamer.
> 
> Did someone say there are recipes on here? does anyone know where so I don't have to read all 32 pages? thanks


You can PM me with your email and I'll send you the KB recipe ebook I put together. Now there's more than 70 recipe in the book.


----------



## amyrebecca

I just noticed that the Target weekly ad has this Rice Maker for $29.










The ad states:

Aroma stainless steel digital rice cooker SALE $29
Makes 16 cups of cooked rice. No. ARC-998.

Would this be a good first one? I am single and usually only cook for myself.


----------



## Anju 

sebat said:


> Here is a great recipe I made for breakfast this morning...
> 
> Spinach & Mushroom Breakfast Frittata
> 
> 1/2 cup frozen spinach, thawed, drained and squeezed dry
> 1/2 cup fresh button mushrooms, cleaned and sliced
> 1/2 small onion, chopped
> 3T cooking sherry
> 1T butter
> 1t Cavender's Greek Spices
> 4 large eggs, beaten (you may use egg substitute)
> 1/4 cup Asiago cheese, grated (you may use Parmesan cheese)
> 
> I sauteed the mushrooms and onions in the butter and sherry for a bit. The threw in the spinach. Mixed eggs and cheese together an poured over the veggies. Close the lid and press the White Rice button and cook for 12-14 minutes. When done, the eggs should be firm on the bottom and almost set on the top. Use a plastic spatula to slice the frittata into wedges and serve. Serves 4.


Wish I had had this this morning - will try it this week tho - looks absolutely yummy. Be interesting to see how it works in my rice/steamer cooker.


----------



## sebat

amyrebecca said:


> I just noticed that the Target weekly ad has this Rice Maker for $29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ad states:
> 
> Aroma stainless steel digital rice cooker SALE $29
> Makes 16 cups of cooked rice. No. ARC-998.
> 
> Would this be a good first one? I am single and usually only cook for myself.


That might be a bit big for just you. If you are planning to use it to make one pot meals you might be okay but if you are planning to cook plain rice it might be a problem.

I bought the ARC-1000 from Costco for the same price this weekend. It might even be the same cooker only mine is white. I've cooked a couple of meals in it and they turned out perfect. Then tonight, I tried to cook 2 cups of raw rice and it is almost not enough to cover the bottom...that's 4 cups cooked. Maybe I should add more water to it to compensate next time. It seems like it went dry to quickly. I would be afraid to attempt anything less than that.

Target had some nice smaller ones at a good price as well. You might take a look at those too.


----------



## louiseb

sebat said:


> That might be a bit big for just you. If you are planning to use it to make one pot meals you might be okay but if you are planning to cook plain rice it might be a problem.
> 
> I bought the ARC-1000 from Costco for the same price this weekend. It might even be the same cooker only mine is white. I've cooked a couple of meals in it and they turned out perfect. Then tonight, I tried to cook 2 cups of raw rice and it is almost not enough to cover the bottom...that's 4 cups cooked. Maybe I should add more water to it to compensate next time. It seems like it went dry to quickly. I would be afraid to attempt anything less than that.
> 
> Target had some nice smaller ones at a good price as well. You might take a look at those too.


I agree, I am single and I have a 12 cup which a little too big for me. I make it work because I did not want teflon and it was the smallest one with a stainless bowl I could find. If teflon is not an issue with you I would go with a smaller one.


----------



## mlewis78

I cook only for myself and have found that it's better not to have one that is too small, because of spill-over problem.  My 5.5 cup Zo is perfect for me, although I haven't made anything big or extravagant.  Intended to make some one-pot meals, but so far haven't gotten to it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

OK I caved!!  I had really tried to not to get into the whole rice maker thing but read the thread and the recipes all sound so good and everyone kept raving about how simple they are to use and the rest is history.  So I went to WalMart this past weekend and looked at their selection and didn't see exactly what I wanted and went to Target after work today "just to look"!  Well they had a sale on the Aroma 8 cup but not a one to be found on the shelf.  I flagged down a sales rep and asked her if they had any more and she started looking at the supply on the shelf and told me that the box that stated 16 cup capacity was the same number as the one on the sale tag and took it to scan for the price.  Turned out the 16 cup was the one on sale and I got it for $29.00, couldn't resist.  My daughter had given me a gift card for Mother's day and I was going to use it for ebooks but decided to use it for the rice cooker instead so only spent about $6.00 cash for the cooker.  I now have to go to the store and get some rice so I can decide which recipe to try first.  I anticipate using this quite a lot and think I will try the pasta dishes that have been posted here as well.

Hey I just noticed that amyrebecca posted an ad for this sale (although, as I said the sale tag in the store stated "8 cups"), I hadn't read the latest posts before mine.  I also live alone and even though this is the 16 cup maker I think that it will work for me just by making smaller portions and I will still be able to fix dishes when the DD's and GK's come over, so I'm still feeling pretty good about this purchase.  Will let you know which dish I decide to make first.


----------



## Anju 

B-Kay - you will not be sorry!  I cook rarely, well used to be rarely often now, and even though mine is not what the rest of you folks have I absolutely love it!


----------



## bookfiend

amyrebecca said:


> I just noticed that the Target weekly ad has this Rice Maker for $29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ad states:
> 
> Aroma stainless steel digital rice cooker SALE $29
> Makes 16 cups of cooked rice. No. ARC-998.
> 
> Would this be a good first one? I am single and usually only cook for myself.


If you plan on doing the one pot recipies, you want a bigish rice maker. I have this one from target, but its the 8 cup. Weird the ad pic is of the 8 cup as well. I love this rice cooker, I hope you and B-kay will be verry happy. If you get the recipe book from shizu, any of the recipes posted from me were made in this 8 cup. Usualy if I fill it, it would feed a family of four eaisily, but I have a teenage son, so this ricemaker is almost too small for my family of 3. We end up finishing it all in one meal, I miss the ease of having leftovers. So, even if you are cooking for one, just decide how much left overs you want, and adjust acordingly.


----------



## sem

This is the rice maker you folks "enabled" me into and I really love it. I cook for two "older ladies" 86 & 82 + my husband and myself and we always have plenty left over for another meal. The recipes posted here are great and so far all have worked well. I would recommend this for a first time rice cooker purchaser.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I think this is funny, the weekly ad apparently says 16 cups of cooked rice, but the sale tag in the store clearly said 8 cup Rice Cooker, the box says 16 cup capacity and the manual inside the box says "8-cup Digital Rice Cooker & Food Steamer".  I guess this means that it is 8 cups dry rice and 16 cups cooked rice, it would have been nice if they had used the same terminology on all of the descriptions.  I made my decision based on cooking 1 pot meals and figured that the larger size would be just about right to allow for leftovers.


----------



## bookfiend

I don't remember what the box said, but the pan inside mine says 8 cups.  How many are you cooking for B-kay? I find this one makes all of my 1 pot meals well.  I would have leftovers, if my son didn't eat enough for 3.


----------



## sharyn

I just happened to be sitting up reading last night at midnight when I got a text from QVC that Today's Special Value is a rice maker/steamer. It was fate...I ordered immediately!<G>

Biggest Loser 3 Tier 12.4 qt Steamer & Rice Cooker, in four colors, for $29.93. I ordered red.

http://tinyurl.com/56se9d


----------



## Anju 

sharyn said:


> I just happened to be sitting up reading last night at midnight when I got a text from QVC that Today's Special Value is a rice maker/steamer. It was fate...I ordered immediately!<G>
> 
> Biggest Loser 3 Tier 12.4 qt Steamer & Rice Cooker, in four colors, for $29.93. I ordered red.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/56se9d


This is almost what I have - only black, only color there was . I paid a heck of a lot more than $29.93 for it, but I really do like it. Am going to do eggs, hard boiled, one of these days. Plan on trying the spinach frittata Saturday.


----------



## sharyn

I'm very excited to get it and see just what I can do with it!

Today...sans rice cooker/steamer...I made chicken noodle soup, baked bread, and did four loads of laundry!


----------



## Anju 

Please please let me know if you get "instructions" - I had none in mine and betcha I can use some of yours    mine is a T-Fal and there is nothing on the web site (Mexico or US)


----------



## lynninva

OK, you pulled me in, too! I was seriously considering the sale one at Target, but I really wanted a timer. Also, bookfiend's comments about her son had me a little concerned. I have a 22 year old son still living at home & that boy can eat. 

I went with a 10 cup Aroma rice cooker with a delay timer & thought the 'sensor logic' feature sounded helpful. I ordered it from their website because I could get a "getting to know your Aroma rice cooker" cookbook for free when buying the rice cooker. But, it is shipping ground from CA, so I won't have it for another week.

Here is the Amazon link to the model that I bought:


----------



## bookfiend

Lynninva, don't let my comments about my son scare you, he literally eats three times more that the typical man.  6' 300# size 15 shoe.  He's huge, and shows off when he eats, cuz hes 17 going on 13, and in his head quantity of consumption is impressive. I think the model you bought is the other one that target sells.  I almost bought it, but vanity won out, I wanted the stainless, so I forgo the timer.


----------



## mlewis78

Sharyn, this looks really interesting. I'd like to have one just for steaming. You can see what you're steaming. The link has changed, since it's no longer the daily special, and it's 33.12 plus shipping.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K24252.desc.Biggest-Loser-3-Tier-124-qt-Steamer-Rice-Cooker









I tried to put the other pic of it up that shows it empty, but it didn't work.


----------



## sharyn

mlewis78 said:


> Sharyn, this looks really interesting. I'd like to have one just for steaming. You can see what you're steaming. The link has changed, since it's no longer the daily special, and it's 33.12 plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K24252.desc.Biggest-Loser-3-Tier-124-qt-Steamer-Rice-Cooker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to put the other pic of it up that shows it empty, but it didn't work.


Yep! That's the one I bought. I paid $29 and change for it, so the TSV price wasn't a lot less than the regular price. I can't wait to get it and play with it!

Today I was getting a manicure and the woman said she lives by her rice maker...uses it for just about everything *but* rice!


----------



## lynninva

I signed up for the e-mail list at Aroma housewares & they are having a contest.



> Want to win FREE Aroma products?
> 
> Do you have a great recipe using an Aroma product? Enter our Ultimate Recipe Contest. If your recipe is crowned the "Ultimate," you'll receive $250 worth of Aroma products! The second and third place winners each receive a free rice cooker.
> 
> Contest ends September 30th, so enter today!


Here is the link: http://www.aroma-housewares.com/kitchen/appliances/recipe-contest.html

Many of you have posted wonderful recipes here. I thought you might want to enter your recipes for a chance to win a prize. (other than the heartfelt thanks from us)


----------



## Anju 

Be funny if a lot of the same recipes are submitted


----------



## sebat

The Mushroom & Spinach Frittata recipe at the Aroma site was actually the inspiration for my recipe.  Probably shouldn't resubmit it.


----------



## Anju 

sebat said:


> The Mushroom & Spinach Frittata recipe at the Aroma site was actually the inspiration for my recipe. Probably shouldn't resubmit it.


That's for breakfast tomorrow, with fresh spinach and black olives and zuchinni and ? whatever I can come up with in the fridge. Will be interesting to see how it does in that "container" in the steamer/cooker thingy.


----------



## sebat

I thought this recipe was worth sharing.  Pulled it off of the Aroma web page.  Dinner was ready early.  I thought the pasta was a still a bit chewy.  Left if on warm until DH got home and the pasta was almost perfect by then, so you might want to add a few minutes to the pasta cooking time

Marinara Chicken Fettuccine

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 clove garlic, peeled and sliced
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken, cut into bite-sized pieces
1 cup green bell pepper, coarsely chopped
3 large white mushrooms, cleaned and thickly sliced
1 14-ounce can diced tomatoes, un-drained
2 cups chicken broth
1/3 cup prepared Italian salad dressing ( I used Wishbone Lite Italian)
6 ounces fettuccine noodles, uncooked
1/2 teaspoon basil 
1/2 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded

Close the lid and press the Steam/Cook button to preheat the rice cooker for approximately 10 minutes. Open the lid, using caution to avoid steam burns. Pour the oil into the inner pot of the cooker and add the garlic. Using a long-handled plastic spoon, stir and saute the garlic until tender. Add the chicken pieces and saute until lightly browned. Add the green pepper, mushrooms, tomatoes, chicken broth and Italian dressing. Stir again until all ingredients are combined. Close the lid and cook for 10 minutes. Add the fettuccine, close the lid and press the Steam/Cook button. Cook for an additional 15 minutes. Ladle the fettuccine into 4 pasta bowls and put mozzarella on top.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

lynninva said:


> OK, you pulled me in, too! I was seriously considering the sale one at Target, but I really wanted a timer. Also, bookfiend's comments about her son had me a little concerned. I have a 22 year old son still living at home & that boy can eat.
> 
> I went with a 10 cup Aroma rice cooker with a delay timer & thought the 'sensor logic' feature sounded helpful. I ordered it from their website because I could get a "getting to know your Aroma rice cooker" cookbook for free when buying the rice cooker. But, it is shipping ground from CA, so I won't have it for another week.
> 
> Here is the Amazon link to the model that I bought:


ENABLERS!!!!

I just got this one at Costco. Made rice. And country-style pork ribs. And they were both AWESOME!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Sebat, that is the recipe I pulled from the Aroma site and have pretty much decided to use for the first meal I make in my rice cooker.  I have all the ingredients and will make it this weekend (I will definately remember to cook the pasta little longer) thanks for the heads up.  I haven't found a recipe for rice that I want to try yet but have been surfing the web for them.  I want to try a simple dish first but have found a couple of more detailed ones to try after that.


----------



## sebat

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Sebat, that is the recipe I pulled from the Aroma site and have pretty much decided to use for the first meal I make in my rice cooker. I have all the ingredients and will make it this weekend (I will definately remember to cook the pasta little longer) thanks for the heads up. I haven't found a recipe for rice that I want to try yet but have been surfing the web for them. I want to try a simple dish first but have found a couple of more detailed ones to try after that.


I know, there are some great looking recipes on that site. I made a diet version of the Apple/Raisin Bread pudding and it was awesome!

The chicken recipe says fresh pasta and cook for 4 minutes. I used box pasta. Just plan accordingly.

My first rice dish was the beans and rice here in this thread. It was awesome. I added some chili powder to kick it up. Might look at that recipe and see what you think.


----------



## Anju 

The "green" rice recipe is awesome - cut back on the basil tho -


----------



## bookfiend

[quote 
I just got this one at Costco. Made rice. And country-style pork ribs. And they were both AWESOME!!! 
[/quote]
How did you do the ribs? Please share.


----------



## kindlevixen

FYI - my target has the aroma rice cooker on clearance for 50% off.  I don't know if its just regional so YMMV


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Well I changed my mind (was going to make the Marinara Chicken Fettuccine for first meal in my cooker) and I currently have in the cooker "Green Chile and Chicken Rice" from the Aroma web site recipes.  I added some broccoli in the steamer basket to eat with it.  Right now it smells wonderful in my house.  Will let you know what I think after dinner.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

bookfiend said:


> How did you do the ribs? Please share.


Thirty minutes on the steam cycle. The manual said 20 but I didn't trust the manual so I gave it ten more minutes.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

The Green Chile and Chicken Rice was very good.  There are a couple of things I'll do differently next time I make it though.  I will rinse the rice first (it was very sticky) and will stir it during the cooking process.  It tasted like Arros con Pollo (spelling) which I didn't think about before adding the broccoli and I won't do that next time.  Overall was very pleased with my first meal from the Rice Cooker.


----------



## Shizu

If you could post the recipe, I'll add it to the KB recipe ebook.


----------



## kindlevixen

I have a steamer similar to that three tier one.  I love it for vegetables and does work well for rice.  I don't know that it would be able to do full meals, the rice bowl for those are generally not that big.  I love it for corn on the cob.


----------



## sharyn

Shizu said:


> If you could post the recipe, I'll add it to the KB recipe ebook.


Where is the KB recipe ebook?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Sharyn PM Shizu with your email address and she will send it to you.  She updates it with the recipes as they are posted and updates us periodically.  It is very nicely indexed and easy to find a recipe you have seen on the KB's but don't remember the thread.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Grreen Chile and Chicken Rice (from the Aroma website)
1 1/2 cups medium grain rice, such as Calrose (I used regular Long Grain)
3 cups low-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons dried minced onion
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 10-ounce chicken breast chunks with liquid (I used 2 uncooked boneless/skinless breasts that I cut into bite sizes)
1 4-ounce can diced green chilies with liquid
salt to taste
Place all ingredients in the inner pot and stir.  Place inner pot into the rice cooker, cover and press the Steam/Cook button.  Allow to cook until rice cooker switches to Keep-Warm mode.  Add salt to taste.  Stir and serve immediately as a main course.

As I previously stated I would rinse the rice before putting into the pot and would also stir in the middle of the cooking process.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Shizu

Got it, thanks B-Kay. I'm waiting for a few more recipes so I can send you the updated copy.

Just PM me with your email Sharyn. I'll send you a copy of KB recipes.


----------



## Anju 

Just tried pasta (noodles) in my steamer/rice cooker - after 2 hours, I think I am going to toss it.  I have done spaghetti, but these noddles just baffle me.


----------



## Lizbeth

Just cooked a big batch of fresh green beans in my rice cooker.. cut in 1 in slices.. to use in my Vegetable Beef Soup I love.. to store in freezer in seperate serving bags for when ready to plunk in the soup! Filled the rice cooker a little over half with water (I have a 10 cup) added 2 TB bacon grease.. 2 TB salt, 1 TB black pepper, Fresh Lemon slice, 3 garlic cloves peeled.. let cook away for about half hour.. came out very nice..


----------



## Anju 

Sometimes I wonder    My pasta did not make it because I "forgot" to put water in the container the pasta was steamed in - DUH  Ok I'll try it again - some day.

However - I steamed some eggs today, hard boiled.  One cracked, but didn't run all over everything - ok I'm used to that.  The other two were perfect, the yolks were in the middle, I have never ever had that happen to me no matter how I cooked them.  YEA for me!  Ok ok yea for my rice cooker/steamer    Absolutely perfect - now making some egg salad to put in my tortillas for din din.


----------



## lynninva

bookfiend said:


> I usually only make 1 cup of raw rice, then the extra ingredients fill it up. The only trick is figuring out the timing if your doing rice and veg at the same time. Most veg only take 10 min or so.


bookfiend, 
I am planning on trying some of the one-pot meals that you've posted recipes for. For your recipes, are you using cup measurements in the rice-cooker cups or standard measuring cups? I know that the ones on the Aroma site are the rice-cooker cups. I don't mind experimenting, but I would like the first couple of meals that I fix to be successful, so that my family won't think I'm crazy for buying this. (they have plenty of other reasons to question my sanity already)


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sometimes I wonder  My pasta did not make it because I "forgot" to put water in the container the pasta was steamed in - DUH Ok I'll try it again - some day.
> 
> However - I steamed some eggs today, hard boiled. One cracked, but didn't run all over everything - ok I'm used to that. The other two were perfect, the yolks were in the middle, I have never ever had that happen to me no matter how I cooked them. YEA for me! Ok ok yea for my rice cooker/steamer  Absolutely perfect - now making some egg salad to put in my tortillas for din din.


Anju, how long did you steam your eggs? Were they at room temperature or cold when you started?


----------



## Anju 

Out of the fridge and set the timer for 30 minutes.  Just could not believe how cool that it all turned out.


----------



## sebat

I've made this several times. My husband and I love it!
*Sugar Free Cinnamon Raisin Bread Pudding*
4 servings

4 pieces of toasted bread - tear into small pieces and place in bottom of rice cooker
Sprinkle raisins over the top

Beat
3 eggs
1/2 cup splenda 
3 T brown sugar blend splenda
1t cinnamon
1t vanilla
1/4t salt

Mix in 1 1/2 cups skim milk

Pour milk/egg mixture over bread. Let soak for 10 minutes.
Cook for 2 cycles on the white rice setting.

Serve warm topped with a small scoop of sugar free ice cream.

I also thought it would be good for breakfast with sugar free syrup. Just call it baked french toast instead. 

I haven't tried this recipe but it was the inspiration for my diet version. I'm sure it's wonderful. 
*Apple Raisin Bread Pudding*
This recipe is adapted for the rice cooker and was originally in Gourmet's September 2005 issue.

Servings: 6 Servings
Ingredients

8 slices cinnamon raisin bread, quartered
1 lb Golden Delicious apples (2 medium), peeled, halved lengthwise, cored, and thinly sliced crosswise
1/2 cup plus 3 tablespoons sugar
3 cups half-and-half
6 large eggs
1/4 teaspoon salt
Preparation
Lightly toast bread until pale golden, then cool on baking sheet.
Meanwhile, toss apples with 3 tablespoons sugar in a bowl until coated. Cook in a dry 12-inch nonstick skillet over moderate heat, swirling skillet and turning slices over occasionally, until tender and pale golden, about 15 minutes.
Apply non-stick spray to interior of rice cooker. Layer bread and apples, alternately, in your rice cooker.
Whisk together half-and-half, eggs, and remaining 1/2 cup sugar with 1/4 teaspoon salt in a bowl, then pour mixture over bread and apples. Let soak in rice cooker at room temperature 15 minutes.
Close the lid, and set the rice cooker for white rice. Cook through one white rice cycle, checking for doneness and cook for a second white rice cycle, if necessary. Serve hot using the keep warm cycle, or allow to cool and serve as a whole.


----------



## sebat

Sugar said:


> I tried Shrimp Jambalaya in my rice cooker last night and it was wonderful.
> 
> Here's the recipe I used
> 
> 1 lb shrimp, peeled and deveined
> 
> 1 tsp hot sauce, you can use cajun or creole seasoning if you have it
> 
> 1 10 oz can diced tomatoes & green chilies
> 
> 1 10 oz or 10.5 oz can of chicken broth
> 
> 2 cups medium gran white rice
> 
> 1 stick of butter chopped or sliced into pieces
> 
> 1 large onion chopped
> 
> 2 ribs of celery chopped
> 
> 4 gloves of garlic chopped
> 
> chopped parsley if you want
> 
> 1/2 cup chopped green onion
> 
> Put shrimp in rice cooker, sprinkle hot sauce or seasoning over it, and stir thoroughly . Add remaining ingedients, stir well. Press COOK. Once rice cooker goes to warm mode,stir and let it sit for 10 mins before serving.
> 
> This cooked for about 30 mins and made up to the 6 cup level when finished.


I tried this the other night and I agree with Sugar. It was wonderful! I left out the hot sauce. Browned up some sausage and the onion in the pot before adding everything else and also added a tablespoon of Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. I used a pound of precooked shrimp. Threw it in at the very end stirred it up and let it warm for a bit. The shrimp was warm and stayed firm. It came out perfect!


----------



## Cindy416

Anju No. 469 said:


> Out of the fridge and set the timer for 30 minutes. Just could not believe how cool that it all turned out.


Thanks! I've steamed them several times, but have varied the circumstances each time. I'll probably stick with the cold eggs/30 minutes method.


----------



## bookfiend

lynninva said:


> bookfiend,
> I am planning on trying some of the one-pot meals that you've posted recipes for. For your recipes, are you using cup measurements in the rice-cooker cups or standard measuring cups? I know that the ones on the Aroma site are the rice-cooker cups. I don't mind experimenting, but I would like the first couple of meals that I fix to be successful, so that my family won't think I'm crazy for buying this. (they have plenty of other reasons to question my sanity already)


Sorry this took so long, Ive been working out of town. Rice-cooker cups for rice, regular cups for everything else. Sorry about the confusion. With the liquid, you kinda have to play around until you get the consistency you want.


----------



## angelad

Going to Costco tomorrow and going to get one, Yay.


----------



## KindleMom

I converted a rice recipe I made on the stove for my rice maker - it's not my recipe - it got it from this blog - http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/2007/11/jared-and-i-love-cafe-rio.html. All I really did was decrease the liquid by 1/3 so instead of 3 C. of chicken broth, I used two. This is great for a side dish or we use it with sweet pork and black beans to make the most delicious burritos or throw it on some romaine for an incredible salad. The recipe for those additional components are on the same page of the blog I linked to.

The flavors in this are sooooo yummy!

CILANTRO-LIME RICE

1 c. uncooked rice
1 tsp. butter or margarine
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp. freshly squeezed lime juice
16 oz chicken broth
1 cup water
1 Tbsp. freshly squeezed lime juice
2 tsp. sugar
3 tablespoons fresh chopped cilantro

In the rice pan combine rice, butter, garlic, 1 tsp. lime and chicken broth. Close cover and cook on white rice setting. In a small bowl combine lime juice, sugar and cilantro. Pour over hot cooked rice and mix in as you fluff the rice.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sebat said:


> I tried this the other night and I agree with Sugar. It was wonderful! I left out the hot sauce. Browned up some sausage and the onion in the pot before adding everything else and also added a tablespoon of Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. I used a pound of precooked shrimp. Threw it in at the very end stirred it up and let it warm for a bit. The shrimp was warm and stayed firm. It came out perfect!


Soooooooo... THIS is what you do on here... swap recipes... I keep seeing it and wondering how much can they actually say on there besides, "Yea, I got one." or "No, I don't have one"    I shall visit more often now. I mean I can cook rice really nicely without a cooker, so I'm like... what the heck would I do with one of them... now I may go out and get one, or maybe for Christmas.


----------



## lynninva

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Soooooooo... THIS is what you do on here... swap recipes... I keep seeing it and wondering how much can they actually say on there besides, "Yea, I got one." or "No, I don't have one"    I shall visit more often now. I mean I can cook rice really nicely without a cooker, so I'm like... what the heck would I do with one of them... now I may go out and get one, or maybe for Christmas.


Welcome, Meredith! The more, the merrier.

The key ingredient prior to swapping recipes is getting sucked in by the enablers to buy a rice cooker. 

I checked in on this thread occasionally & finally caved. I fixed the jambalaya with sausage (no shrimp) as the first meal in my new rice cooker last week. DS really enjoyed it & even heated leftovers for himself the next day. I'll probably have to use less creole seasoning if I fix it when DH is home.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

lynninva said:


> Welcome, Meredith! The more, the merrier.
> 
> The key ingredient prior to swapping recipes is getting sucked in by the enablers to buy a rice cooker.
> 
> I checked in on this thread occasionally & finally caved. I fixed the jambalaya with sausage (no shrimp) as the first meal in my new rice cooker last week. DS really enjoyed it & even heated leftovers for himself the next day. I'll probably have to use less creole seasoning if I fix it when DH is home.


 No pun intended, I suppose huh? Meredith...Merry... MERRIER! CUTE!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Soooooooo... THIS is what you do on here... swap recipes... I keep seeing it and wondering how much can they actually say on there besides, "Yea, I got one." or "No, I don't have one"    I shall visit more often now. I mean I can cook rice really nicely without a cooker, so I'm like... what the heck would I do with one of them... now I may go out and get one, or maybe for Christmas.


Don't let a little thing like being able to cook rice well without a rice cooker stop you. I have never had problems cooking rice, either, but the enablers here convinced me that I needed a rice cooker. I LOVE mine, and fix many things besides rice in it. (I love kitchen gadgets because I love to cook, so it never takes much arm twisting to convince me to try something new.) I really don't know how I got along without a rice cooker.


----------



## Anju 

Cindy is right Meredith - you can cook so many ore things in a rice cooker than just rice!  Who knows maybe we could cook a birthday cake for Brendan    Mine is not a "real" rice cooker, as close as I could find, a steamer/rice cooker, and I have made some pretty awesome stuff.  My DH is delighted with my new found cooking.

Send Shitzu a PM and she will put you on the list for the kindleboards cookbook.  She takes all the recipes posted and keeps updating the cookbook.  Fantastic cooks here, with terrific imaginations.  I don't know how Shitzu finds the time, but I for one really appreciate it.


----------



## 4Katie

Owning a Kindle just gets more and more expensive.   First the Kindle, then the cover, light, skin, book stands, a new library of books, recipe software... and now a rice cooker! (Not to mention that the price of the Kindle has dropped a whole $100 since I bought mine.)

This thread has intrigued me for some time, so I finally bought a rice cooker. I can't wait to try it out. I'm looking forward to browsing through all 34 pages of this thread for tips and recipes.


----------



## Anju 

Other than the free and bargain book threads, this is my very most favorite thread - well maybe Good Morning, Good Night and Happy Birthday Threads -

Enjoy 4Katie!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

A discussion of rice came up in my house yesterday, my husband was surprised when I said I would love to have a rice maker.  He was even more surprised when I said there was a 30+ page devoted to rice makers on the Kindle board.  

I guess I will be reading through here in the next few days to see the recipes and figure out what rice maker will work the best for me.  I feed 9 people so need a larger one, probably.


----------



## Anju 

This is the place to get good advise!  Good luck and let us know what you end up with.

Only 2 more posts!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Is there a place to read reviews or that compares various rice makers?

I saw a rice maker today at my Sam's Club.  The brand is Aroma, it cooks rice and steams food, digital, makes 4-20 cups of rice.  I was going to do some research to see how this compares but wondering if any one has personal experience (or second hand?) with it.


----------



## sebat

ravenclawprefect said:


> Is there a place to read reviews or that compares various rice makers?
> 
> I saw a rice maker today at my Sam's Club. The brand is Aroma, it cooks rice and steams food, digital, makes 4-20 cups of rice. I was going to do some research to see how this compares but wondering if any one has personal experience (or second hand?) with it.


It sounds like the same one I bought from Costco. You can't beat it for the price. I've had mine about a month now and have used it at least 4-5 times a week. At $30, I thought it would be a good first rice cooker to see if I would really use it before splurging on one of the really expensive ones. You could easily spend several hundreds of $$ on one. It also steams which is something the expensive ones don't do. My only complaint is how big it is. It's great if you plan to make mostly one pot meals. Too big if you want to just cook one cup of rice.


----------



## KindleMom

ravenclawprefect said:


> Is there a place to read reviews or that compares various rice makers?
> 
> I saw a rice maker today at my Sam's Club. The brand is Aroma, it cooks rice and steams food, digital, makes 4-20 cups of rice. I was going to do some research to see how this compares but wondering if any one has personal experience (or second hand?) with it.


I would bet that's the rice cooker I have. If you post a link to the model, I would be able to confirm that. If it is, it's a great rice cooker. I've had mine a couple of months and used it many, many times. It never fails me. It keeps my life so simple. I've even ventured out and tried things besides rice. I think many of us on the board have this rice cooker.

Mine was $30 ? at Costco. I'll bet it's the same model.

http://www.amazon.com/Aroma-ARC-1000-Professional-Cooker-Steamer/dp/B001LW3GOI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1255532254&sr=8-3


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Similar, it is stainless steel and $35. It is good to know that someone has experience with this brand


----------



## Atunah

This thread is killing me 

I always wanted a rice cooker, but never have a clue which one. My problem is that most of the cheaper ones either do only white rice well, or they are just to large. I must be able to make 1 cup of rice, just 2 of us. But I also need it to make brown rice, basmati, Jasmine as those are the ones I make most times. All kinds of grains like Quinoa too.  And also it would be great if I could make oatmeal in it. I am getting tired of scraping the oat out of my stainless steel pot because I forgot to soak it right away. Ugh  

Same when I make rice now, in a stainless pot with the lid. It comes out ok, but most of the times dinner takes longer than the rice and by the time I serve its one block of rice in the pot. I have resorted to boiling brown rice like pasta as its even worst to clean out of the pot. But by boiling it like that lots of the nutrients go bye bye. 

I want one that I can schedule ahead of time for the rice to be ready, or the steel cut oats when I tell it too. 


I just don't see any inexpensive ones that can do all of what I need.


----------



## KindleMom

Mine does that - steel cut oats in about 10 min, white rice, brown rice, - all of the above.  It was $30-35 at Costco.  It's huge though.  I think a smaller one would not from Costco would probably be about the same price.

See two posts above for the link to my cooker.  It has a timer too - love that feature!


----------



## Atunah

Way to big I think for me. I don't have a costco membership, I have one for Sams, but its just as big there. 

Its amazing how many rice cookers are out there, lol.


----------



## KindleMom

Atunah said:


> Way to big I think for me. I don't have a costco membership, I have one for Sams, but its just as big there.
> 
> Its amazing how many rice cookers are out there, lol.


I guess I didn't make myself clear. I think you could find a similar, smaller rice cooker NOT at Costco/Sam's probably for around the same price or maybe even less. Of course you can get one of the pricer, fuzzy-logic ones which I know many people on here love. I know I've seen a smaller Aroma at Walmart for around $26 or so. It looks exactly like mine but much smaller.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I got the rice maker and tried it out this evening. I just made plain ole white rice but my one child, who seems to exist on air, ate a huge amount of rice. I am going to be a bit more adventurous soon. Now, to go browse the thread for some ideas.


----------



## mlewis78

I just lost the blue plastic cup that came with my Zo, so I used the clear one.  Just used the blue one before I went to sleep last night.  Maybe it will turn up.

I haven't been adventurous (yet) with mine, but I'm using it almost every day.  I have some brown rice cooking in it now.  I need to take a good long look at the recipes in the rice cooker cookbook.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I tried steel cut oatmeal this morning and it came out perfectly!  I had a little crock pot for oatmeal but it never cooked it quite right.  This morning I tossed in oats and water, hit the white rice button and it was perfect.

The cooker I have has a white rice, brown rice, steam, timer and warmer button.  I know the oatmeal was cooked before I actually got up but the warm feature kept it warm and didn't dry it out at all.

The one I got has a 2 to 20 cup capacity so it is large enough that I can make a one pot meal even for my family (2 adults, 7 kids)


----------



## angelad

I got it last week and its awesome.  Just need to go through some of these pages when I get time and get some great recipes that you kind folk have provided.


----------



## Anju 

angelad - send shitzu a pm and she will send you a recipe for the kindle with all the recipes that have been posted here on kindleboards, including the rice cooker thread.  How she does all this is a wonder, but it is my most ever favoritest cook book now.


----------



## Shizu

Yes, as Anju said, just PM me with your email and I'll send you the copy of KB recipe ebook. I think 86 recipes are in it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just wanted to pop in to say that even though I bought a rice cooker that will make up to 16 cups of cooked rice, I made rice the other night and only cooked enough for myself.  I made Texmati rice and just used 1 rice cooker cup of rice and 1 and 1/2 rice cooker cups of chicken broth I hit the white rice button and set my kitchen timer for 20 minutes checking and stirring the rice about half way through the cooking process, when the time was up I turned the cooker to warm and it was perfect when the rest of my dinner was ready.  The amount I made gave me just enough cooked rice for two meals.  I have had some problems with the long grain rice I was using coming out slightly browned and gummy but this rice turned out much better for me.


----------



## 4Katie

I haven't used my brand new rice maker yet, cuz I want to read up on it and collect some recipes. The only rice I've ever cooked is Uncle Ben's, and in 40 years I don't think it's ever come out the same way twice, and almost never right. I've gotten through page 17 of this thread, and I have a few questions:
- I'm anxious to try different types of rice, and I assume they have different cooking times. Will the machine know how long to cook each type, or do I need to know more?
- Is there one particular cookbook you recommend? I'd especially like one that gives me basic information, not just recipes.
- My rice cooker will _sing_ to me?!?

Please bear with me if these questions are asked in the second 18 pages, and thanks for any help! I can't wait to use this thing!


----------



## Atunah

So I checked out the Aroma rice cooker they  had at SAMS while I picked up another 15 lbs bag of Basmati there. 
It is too big for me. It says 4-20 cups of rice cooked so the ideal would be cooking 2 cups of dry which is too much for us. I need one cup at a time. 

I was confused by the pan inside, it looked and felt like very light, somewhat flimsy aluminium without any obvious non stick coating on it. Just like matte aluminium.

If there was a smaller like it I might have tried it out, but that's the only one they had. It was black and had a white rice, brown rice and steam cook setting.


----------



## sebat

Atunah said:


> So I checked out the Aroma rice cooker they had at SAMS while I picked up another 15 lbs bag of Basmati there.
> It is too big for me. It says 4-20 cups of rice cooked so the ideal would be cooking 2 cups of dry which is too much for us. I need one cup at a time.
> 
> I was confused by the pan inside, it looked and felt like very light, somewhat flimsy aluminium without any obvious non stick coating on it. Just like matte aluminium.
> 
> If there was a smaller like it I might have tried it out, but that's the only one they had. It was black and had a white rice, brown rice and steam cook setting.


Target carries a smaller Aroma rice cooker. You might look there.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Atunah, that is the cooker I got at Sams.  I have cooked just 1 cup of rice in just fine, no problems at all.  The rice has not stuck to the pan and neither has oatmeal.  I have not sprayed anything on it.  I just tossed the rice and water in, hit the white rice button.

I really like it and plan to try it out more this week.  My 16 year old son loves it.  He makes rice nearly daily in it for lunch or to add to dinner.


----------



## sebat

4Katie said:


> I haven't used my brand new rice maker yet, cuz I want to read up on it and collect some recipes. The only rice I've ever cooked is Uncle Ben's, and in 40 years I don't think it's ever come out the same way twice, and almost never right. I've gotten through page 17 of this thread, and I have a few questions:
> - I'm anxious to try different types of rice, and I assume they have different cooking times. Will the machine know how long to cook each type, or do I need to know more?
> - Is there one particular cookbook you recommend? I'd especially like one that gives me basic information, not just recipes.
> - My rice cooker will _sing_ to me?!?
> 
> Please bear with me if these questions are asked in the second 18 pages, and thanks for any help! I can't wait to use this thing!


There is a cookbook listed in the thread that goes into the different types of rice. Most recipes will tell you what type of rice you need. I just push the "white rice button" for white and "brown rice button" for brown. Just jump in and start cooking.


----------



## Atunah

I might check the one at Target, thanks sebat. And thanks raven for confirming about being able to use just one cup, even though it didn't say on the package. 

My hubby was whining about getting another appliance for the Kitchen lol. I am running out of space so I like smallish things. The joy's of apartment living, no kitchen space. 

I still am drooling after the Zo though. *Sigh*


----------



## 4Katie

Whew - I finally made it through all 35 pages. Copied some recipes, took some notes, asked Shizu to put me on the cookbook list... I just have one question: What on earth is steel cut oats


----------



## mlewis78

Here's an article that should explain steel-cut oats. They're not flat like quick-cook oatmeal. Before I got my rice cooker with timer, I couldn't be bothered, but I do like it so much more. Many nutritionists recommend it over flat oatmeal.

http://quinncreative.wordpress.com/2008/03/20/steel-cut-oats-worth-the-time/

Marti


----------



## Shizu

4Katie said:


> Whew - I finally made it through all 35 pages. Copied some recipes, took some notes, asked Shizu to put me on the cookbook list... I just have one question: What on earth is steel cut oats


Wow, you went through 35 pages. I just send you the KB recipe ebook. Now you can have all the recipe you saw on your Kindle.


----------



## 4Katie

Aravis60 said:


> Pineapple rice sounds really good. Does anyone have a recipe for anything like this?


I make pineapple rice to stuff in game hens, and it's really good. All you do is:
Saute some minced onion
Add one can (14 oz) chicken broth, bring to boil
Add one cup rice 
Cover and simmer for 25 minutes
While the rice is cooking, strain a small can of crushed pineapple in juice
When the rice is done, stir in the pineapple

We have a wonderful Perdue Oven-Stuffer in the oven, and I decided to try out my new rice cooker and make this rice to go with it. Here's how I adapted the recipe:

Rinse 1 1/2 (real world) cups of white rice, place in cooker
Add one can (14 oz) chicken broth
Set cooker for white rice
While the rice is cooking, strain a small can of crushed pineapple in juice
When it's done, stir in the pineapple

This is my first try with my rice maker. I'm very nervous - and excited. (So excited I forgot to add the onion!)

I'll let you know how it turns out.

:: crosses fingers ::


----------



## 4Katie

Shizu said:


> Wow, you went through 35 pages. I just send you the KB recipe ebook. Now you can have all the recipe you saw on your Kindle.


Well, things were slow at work the past few days. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Thanks so much for the recipes!


----------



## Shizu

My daughters and I love Pineapple rice. We always order it when we go to Thai restaurant. Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Shizu

You know... to those of you who have my KB recipe ebook. If you could email the thought/note of the recipe, I could add it to the recipe book as note/comment. Like... add this instead of that, add more/less water, or anything. I know there's comment on the thread after making the recipe but I can't go through it all so... just the thought.


----------



## 4Katie

Well, my first try had mixed results. I was amazed at how quickly the rice cooked, and that it wasn't all wet and sticky. But I think I didn't use quite enough liquid. Next time I'll add more chicken broth.

But other than that, it was very good. In fact, all my dreams of rice bowls are out the window, cuz my DH ate almost all the rice!

Tomorrow I'm gonna try something with the leftover chicken...


----------



## Shizu

4Katie said:


> Well, my first try had mixed results. I was amazed at how quickly the rice cooked, and that it wasn't all wet and sticky. But I think I didn't use quite enough liquid. Next time I'll add more chicken broth.


For one cup of rice, there's water level in the rice cooker to tell you how much you need to put the water. Did you put enough chicken broth for the amount of the rice you put in?


----------



## 4Katie

I thought I did, but apparently not. I'll add a bit more next time.

lol - This whole 3/4 cup = 1 cup thing is really messing with my head!


----------



## 4Katie

The instruction book says that you should have a ratio (liquid:rice) of 1:1, plus and extra 1/2 cup of liquid. It seems like what would work for 10 cups would be too much for 2 cups. But then my 2 cups of rice was kinda dry, so I'll add the full 1/2 cup next time.

I also rinsed the rice, which I've never done before. Wish I'd known about that years ago - I've cooked a lot of starchy rice in my day!


----------



## Shizu

When I was young my mom taught me to use a hand to measure the amount of water to put in. I think we were using a pot.


----------



## 4Katie

We made a pot roast, with mixed results. Just throw the meat, veggies and broth in and cook on warm for 24 hours. I was really excited about this, because I know slow-cooking is the way to get the tender, falling-apart roast beef I love - and that's what I got. The meat was perfect, still even a bit pinkish. The veggies, however, did not get cooked, which was very disappointing. Next time I'll cook them a bit first.

DH said to just use the crock pot, but I've never had very good luck with pot roast in that. I want to make a pot roast the way Cracker Barrel does, and this was the closest I've ever come.

Trying to decide what to try next...


----------



## sharyn

My dh has been away on a business trip since last Sunday.  I decided I was *not* going to cook while he was gone...it's such a luxury not to have to make/eat a big meal every night.  So...last Sunday afternoon I made a bowl of brown/wild rice using chicken stock.  And I have/had a fridge full of vegetables, so I have been living on rice bowls all week.  (Also, the Green Giant frozen "just for one" broccoli/cheese has 0 Weight Watchers points, so I bought some of them.  They taste yummy over a bowl of rice.)

I've lost almost 4 pounds!


----------



## sebat

sharyn said:


> My dh has been away on a business trip since last Sunday. I decided I was *not* going to cook while he was gone...it's such a luxury not to have to make/eat a big meal every night. So...last Sunday afternoon I made a bowl of brown/wild rice using chicken stock. And I have/had a fridge full of vegetables, so I have been living on rice bowls all week. (Also, the Green Giant frozen "just for one" broccoli/cheese has 0 Weight Watchers points, so I bought some of them. They taste yummy over a bowl of rice.)
> 
> I've lost almost 4 pounds!


Congrats on the weight loss!

I've never seen the Green Giant broccoli/cheese before. Are they really 0 points or is that a type-o? I'll have to look for them. They sound great!


----------



## Cindy416

4Katie said:


> We made a pot roast, with mixed results. Just throw the meat, veggies and broth in and cook on warm for 24 hours. I was really excited about this, because I know slow-cooking is the way to get the tender, falling-apart roast beef I love - and that's what I got. The meat was perfect, still even a bit pinkish. The veggies, however, did not get cooked, which was very disappointing. Next time I'll cook them a bit first.
> 
> DH said to just use the crock pot, but I've never had very good luck with pot roast in that. I want to make a pot roast the way Cracker Barrel does, and this was the closest I've ever come.
> 
> Trying to decide what to try next...


Congratulations! I love brown rice and leftover cooked carrots. Don't know why, but the taste combination is great. I haven't tried the "just for one" veggies yet, but the people at my Weight Watchers meetings seem to love them. Will have to try to find them the next time I'm shopping somewhere other than in the little hamlet where I live.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

When I bought my rice maker a few weeks back, I just bought a bag of rice..... premium long grained rice.  It worked out really well, everyone liked it, we ate 10 lbs of it (keep in mind, there are 9 for dinner every night so it goes quickly)

Each week, my husband and I eat out on Mondays following a recurring appointment and the place we go to serves jasmine rice.  I picked some up to try at home and oh my!  What a difference!

The jasmine rice is so much fluffier and has a more full taste...I don't know how to describe it but it is a big difference.  Good thing I waited until those 10 lbs were gone before trying this.  I won't be using the generic type of white rice any longer.

What other types of white rice are there and how good are they?


----------



## crebel

ravenclawprefect said:


> When I bought my rice maker a few weeks back, I just bought a bag of rice..... premium long grained rice. It worked out really well, everyone liked it, we ate 10 lbs of it (keep in mind, there are 9 for dinner every night so it goes quickly)
> 
> Each week, my husband and I eat out on Mondays following a recurring appointment and the place we go to serves jasmine rice. I picked some up to try at home and oh my! What a difference!
> 
> The jasmine rice is so much fluffier and has a more full taste...I don't know how to describe it but it is a big difference. Good thing I waited until those 10 lbs were gone before trying this. I won't be using the generic type of white rice any longer.
> 
> What other types of white rice are there and how good are they?


Indian Basmati rice (long grain, slender, white rice) that has a "nutty" flavor - we love it with stir frys and one-pot rice meals. Good with a spicy curry or making a cold rice salad. I keep "plain" white rice around for strogonoff or making my own fried rice, and arborio for making risotto, but jasmine can easily be an every day favorite and used interchangeably with almost any recipe. I have to settle for 1-2 lb bags of anything here, but can get to oriental stores in Des Moines for 15-20 bags.

Did you know the big decorative tins that hold popcorn at Wal-Mart or wherever are just the right size for holding a 10 lb bag of rice?


----------



## sharyn

sebat said:


> I've never seen the Green Giant broccoli/cheese before. Are they really 0 points or is that a type-o? I'll have to look for them. They sound great!


Yep! Really 0 points! You can eat as many as you want!<G>


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> Indian Basmati rice (long grain, slender, white rice) that has a "nutty" flavor - we love it with stir frys and one-pot rice meals. Good with a spicy curry or making a cold rice salad. I keep "plain" white rice around for strogonoff or making my own fried rice, and arborio for making risotto, but jasmine can easily be an every day favorite and used interchangeably with almost any recipe. I have to settle for 1-2 lb bags of anything here, but can get to oriental stores in Des Moines for 15-20 bags.
> 
> Did you know the big decorative tins that hold popcorn at Wal-Mart or wherever are just the right size for holding a 10 lb bag of rice?


I love basmati, jasmine, and arborio rice, as well as Uncle Ben's 10-minute brown rice. I have a recipe several pages ahead of this one that is for jasmine rice with mustard seeds. Although it sounds a bit strange, it's absolutely delicious.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't know what the difference was with *Basmati *rice, so I tried it in long-grain brown rice. I prefer the *regular* long-grain brown. Very different aroma while cooking. For my tastes, the regular brown has more flavor. I recently heard a radio interview with Ruth Reichl in which she said she likes Basmati, so I tried it. I buy Lundberg, so I bought the basmati long-grain brown in that brand.


----------



## crebel

I didn't know there was Basmati brown rice (at least mine looks like white rice).  I'll have to look for it to check out the flavor difference.


----------



## sharyn

Perfect rice...I have the 3-tiered steamer and I've finally perfected my rice "recipe." Put a combination of long grain brown and wild rice into the rice bowl. Over that pour 1-1/2 cups hot water, mixed with 1/2 tsp herbed butter and a tsp of a chicken stock paste (I use Manor brand), steamed for 65 minutes. Absolutely perfect rice! (And I forgot to rinse it first and it was still perfect.)

On another note...I've been enjoying that one so much, but was a little disappointed at the limitations of the 3-tiers, so ordered the Zojirushi 10-cup Micom Rice Cooker and Warmer from QVC for $152.99 and $10.72 S&H. It's on its way. It's item number K123919, but for some reason they took the picture down. It did used to have a picture.<G>


----------



## mlewis78

Saveur just posted this article in facebook. Of course, we already have our rice cookers!

http://www.saveur.com/article/Kitchen/The-Best-Rice-Cookers

The one in the photo looks like mine, but I have the 5-cup Zo.


----------



## Rasputina

ok I just had to post this. Finally tried the prewashed rice aka musenmai in the rice cooker. I didn't realize it was musenmai when I bought it. I wasn't paying attention. 

YUCK I hate it. I'm going to try one more batch cooking it on firm instead of normal just to see if I can tolerate it. But I have a feeling I'm going to end up 86ing it. I didn't realize till I did an internet search that this is what they use at most American Chinese restaurants now days. Ever since I got my rice cooker I make my own steamed rice anytime we get Chinese delivery.


----------



## Shizu

Rasputina said:


> ok I just had to post this. Finally tried the prewashed rice aka musenmai in the rice cooker. I didn't realize it was musenmai when I bought it. I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> YUCK I hate it. I'm going to try one more batch cooking it on firm instead of normal just to see if I can tolerate it. But I have a feeling I'm going to end up 86ing it. I didn't realize till I did an internet search that this is what they use at most American Chinese restaurants now days. Ever since I got my rice cooker I make my own steamed rice anytime we get Chinese delivery.


I never tried musenmai since I feel the need to wash rice before cooking but it seems musenmai is very popular nowadays. Interesting to know Chinese restaurants use them.


----------



## Rasputina

I just don't like the texture of it. It looks similar to regular sushi rice when uncooked, but after it's cooked it the grain is really long. Nothing like the sushi rice I usually cook. Although it was new crop so maybe I used too much water? I followed the rice cooker directions and cooked it on normal in the Zo. I still am going to give it one more go and try cooking it on firm just in case. I hate to waste food.


----------



## angelad

Rasputina said:


> ok I just had to post this. Finally tried the prewashed rice aka musenmai in the rice cooker. I didn't realize it was musenmai when I bought it. I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> YUCK I hate it. I'm going to try one more batch cooking it on firm instead of normal just to see if I can tolerate it. But I have a feeling I'm going to end up 86ing it. I didn't realize till I did an internet search that this is what they use at most American Chinese restaurants now days. Ever since I got my rice cooker I make my own steamed rice anytime we get Chinese delivery.


Yea, I stay away from it too. I mean, its not that hard to wash rice in the first place..


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I got some basmati rice to try out.  It was better than the generic white rice but not as good as the jasmine rice.  Even the kids said they liked the jasmine rice better (although one asked why we were eating so much rice lately...not that he eats it!)

I saw several other varieties of rice in smaller quantity so I can try them out.  I am going to check out other stores too.  I really am liking my cooker!


----------



## sebat

I made Risotto Milanese out of the Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook the other night and it was fantastic!


----------



## Jen

Soooo....I've been lurking on this board for awhile, and lovely Shizu sent me the recipe book awhile back.  I'm not a cooker, never have been - and I was slightly afraid of this rice cooker.  We got one for our wedding (that we did not register for - I remember thinking at the time 're-gift'!) - it's just a Black & Decker on/off with warm setting.  Now I'm pretty happy I got it!    
I finally pulled it out the other day after finally making my way through this thread, deciding it probably wasn't as scary as I thought.  For my first meal I made the black beans / corn / rotel recipe Leslie posted - it was really good but I used brown rice and I think I need to compensate the amount of chicken broth for using brown rice.  Either way, loved it.  Now I'm doing web searches, etc. to find more ways to make healthy meals in this thing.  Both my husband and I need to lose a little weight!  
Just wanted to say hi, I've joined the rice cooker club!!


----------



## drenee

I have asked for a rice maker for christmas.  
I can't wait.
deb


----------



## lynninva

I made mac n cheese in my rice cooker a couple of weeks ago.  While it was cooking, DS (22) was distressed that it took longer than the Kraft version, but I told him it was quicker than my homemade version (and less pots to clean up).  

Last night he asked if I could make mac n cheese in that 'new thing' again tonight.  It's nice to know that at least one dish was a hit.


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> I made mac n cheese in my rice cooker a couple of weeks ago. While it was cooking, DS (22) was distressed that it took longer than the Kraft version, but I told him it was quicker than my homemade version (and less pots to clean up).
> 
> Last night he asked if I could make mac n cheese in that 'new thing' again tonight. It's nice to know that at least one dish was a hit.


What's your recipe for mac 'n cheese in the rice cooker? Share, please!


----------



## lynninva

This is the recipe that I based it on, but I sort of adjusted on the fly:

Creamy Rice Cooker Macaroni and Cheese Recipe #270800 
Deb Murray's recipe. 
by Panthur 
20 min | 20 min prep 
SERVES 4 
• 2 cups macaroni 
• 1 cup chicken stock or water 
• 1 cup heavy cream or half-and-half 
• 1 1/2 cups shredded mixed cheeses (mild cheddar, Vermont cheddar, mozzarella, and fontina) 
• 2 tablespoons butter 
• 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper 
• 1 pinch cayenne pepper 
1. Place pasta and liquids into rice cooker. Close lid and press cook. 
2. When pasta goes to keep warm, add the other ingredients, stir with paddle. Close lid and keep on warm till ready to serve. Stays terrific for hours. 
3. If larger serving is desired, go ahead and double or triple recipe&#8230;however, when adding the cheese, you may need to add an additional 1/2 cup of liquid if the pasta is not cooked enough, then press cook again.

© 2009 Recipezaar. All Rights Reserved. http://www.recipezaar.com

I doubled the recipe & added a 15 oz can of tomato sauce with the liquids and a 15 oz can of diced tomatoes near the end of the cooking cycle (prior to adding the cheese.) I also added about another cup of milk at that time, because the macaroni was not getting soft enough.

(Growing up, my mom's mac n cheese always had tomato sauce in it.)


----------



## Cindy416

I've made Deb Murray's recipe for mac and cheese in my rice cooker, as well. It may caramelize a bit on the bottom while it's waiting to be eaten. If that bothers you (it doesn't bother me at all), you may want to give the mac and cheese a stir now and then.


----------



## rho

what size rice cooker did you use - that sounds great!


----------



## Cindy416

rho said:


> what size rice cooker did you use - that sounds great!


I use a 10-cup, but I'd think it would work fine with a smaller (or larger) one, as well.


----------



## rho

Cindy416 said:


> I use a 10-cup, but I'd think it would work fine with a smaller (or larger) one, as well.


thanks I will try it at a half recipe - I have a 5.5 cup Zo ...



I can't get the image thingy to work today -not enough caffeine yet I guess but here is a link to the one I have - similar but not quite the one above 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MAKVLQ/ref=oss_T15_product


----------



## lynninva

I think I used 5 cups of macaroni in a 10 cup rice cooker.


----------



## rho

lynninva said:


> I think I used 5 cups of macaroni in a 10 cup rice cooker.


oh cool - thanks - I thought the recipe was already doubled in your original post - will note it on my recipe file can't wait to try it - I love Mac and Cheese - and I crave it when I don't feel well (comfort food and all that) poor hubby had to run to a local deli a couple times this past week for me for mac and cheese - He could even manage this recipe I think 

edited to add - I love tomato in my mac and cheese too - stewed tomatoes cut up finer works great - and if you aren't sick a little mild salsa mixed in works in a pinch


----------



## Jen

I tried the mac & cheese this weekend - but used fat free half & half.  It came out WAY too dry (I like my mac & cheese pretty creamy).  I think adding the tomatoes would help.  I'm kind of a freak of nature - since I was a kid I've always liked my mac & cheese with ketchup  !  I suppose adding tomatoes is pretty similar.  If I try this recipe again I might add milk or more water to make it creamier.


----------



## rho

so I HAD to try it since I had everything on hand - and it is great - I will play with it to make it more mine but the only thing I did different this time was to use 1 Cup cheddar and 1/2 cup Velveeta - next time I will try it 1/2 and 1/2 I think that will make it creamier -- I also added a small can of tomato sauce when I added the cheese and mixed it up 

oh I also used white rice 'softer' setting instead of regular setting and the noodles were done great - so it probably took longer than 20 minutes but still easier than sending hubby to the deli for theirs (and it is almost as good as theirs - mmmmm wonder if I can find out their mix of cheese in what they make)


----------



## lynninva

The couple of times that I have made it, I stirred it frequently & added more milk as needed to keep it from getting too dry.  The first time I fixed it, I used some cheese cubes that my husband brought home.  The next time, I used a mix of cheddar, monterey jack, & a little mozzarella.

I need to do this & keep track of measurements so that I can repeat it with consistency.  DD gets really frustrated when she asks me for recipes & I have to try to explain over the phone how I fix something.


----------



## Jen

Velveeta would definitely help make it creamier.  I might try that next time, plus adding a can of tomato sauce.  I would probably add more liquid at the beginning too, I like my noodles pretty soft (never got the al dente thing) and that would help too.  I only have the on/off/warm cooker so I don't have the soft option.  
It's definitely worth playing with the recipe!


----------



## Shizu

This one in sale in Amazon Gold Box Deal for $89.99. Time and availability is limited so if anyone is interested better go look now.


----------



## Cindy416

Shizu said:


> This one in sale in Amazon Gold Box Deal for $89.99. Time and availability is limited so if anyone is interested better go look now.


This looks like the one that I have (10-cup Sanyo), and I LOVE it!


----------



## Rasputina

I finally made steel cut oatmeal in my rice cooker and it came out great. Loved not having to stand over the pan and stir it too.


----------



## KindleMom

Rasputina said:


> I finally made steel cut oatmeal in my rice cooker and it came out great. Loved not having to stand over the pan and stir it too.


I cook oatmeal more than anything else in my rice cooker. I love it too.

Now if I can just figure out how to fix tapioca pudding in it, my whole family would love it a lot more.


----------



## ak rain

KindleMom said:


> I cook oatmeal more than anything else in my rice cooker. I love it too.
> 
> Now if I can just figure out how to fix tapioca pudding in it, my whole family would love it a lot more.


tell me if you succeed tapioca would be liked in my house too
sylvia


----------



## Jen

Has anyone ever tried to make sushi?  I think I'm going to try it tonight, I absolutely LOVE sushi - honestly, I'm a bit timid on the raw fish but I'm going to try some vegetarian stuff tonight.  I think the trick is the rice, but with the rice maker hopefully it'll be perfect!


----------



## KindleMom

Jen said:


> Has anyone ever tried to make sushi? I think I'm going to try it tonight, I absolutely LOVE sushi - honestly, I'm a bit timid on the raw fish but I'm going to try some vegetarian stuff tonight. I think the trick is the rice, but with the rice maker hopefully it'll be perfect!


I haven't tried to make sushi but want to so I've watched several videos on how to. If you haven't seen one yet, just google it because I can't imagine doing it without a video showing me how. A couple mention a sauce you put on the rice after its cooked to help make it sticky. Maybe that's the trick!

Good luck! And let us know how it goes.


----------



## Shizu

If there's Japanese market and you can get this sushi rice mix (Sushi no ko)







, making sushi rice is very easy. Just make regular white rice and while rice is hot mix with this. Let rice cool and you have sushi rice.


----------



## KindleMom

Shizu said:


> If there's Japanese market and you can get this sushi rice mix (Sushi no ko)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , making sushi rice is very easy. Just make regular white rice and while rice is hot mix with this. Let rice cool and you have sushi rice.


This looks like something I could handle. Thanks for the tip, Shizu!


----------



## Shizu

While you might be in Japanese market, you might want to take a look at this one too. Have you ever had Chirashi sushi or scattered sushi? This is Chirashi sushi mix (Sushi Tarou)







which is very common along with previous mix in Japan. Just mix with white rice and add cooked thin egg and viola! chirash sushi. lol Usually there's some sashimi as topping but if you don't like raw fish, just eat as it is okay too. 

I found how to make Chirashi sushi video. http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-chirashi-sushi


----------



## Jen

Well, I certainly learned a lot in my first attempt!  It looked absolutely horrible, but it tasted FABULOUS so that's all that matters.  Now I just need to get my technique down!
Shizu - I actually JUST found out that stuff existed!  I can't wait to get back to my Japanese grocery store to buy some.  That will be so much easier than mixing the vinegar, sugar & salt.  My one problem was how long everything took me, I'm definitely looking for ways to make it faster so I do it more often.  I'm sure half of it was that I didn't know what I was doing.    
I haven't tried scattered sushi yet, but that's on the list of things to try.  At least then I don't have to worry about how terrible I am at rolling it   !!


----------



## Shizu

Jen, it will be sooo much easier and faster using Sushi no ko to make sushi rice. While you are in Japanese market you might want to take a look at these, furikake, also. These should be in the same section.







These are very commonly used in Japanese household. There's two kind just pour over the rice or mix in with rice. I usually use these for the rice balls that I made for my daughters lunch. Or when there's not much food on the table.  You can just eat rice with these. lol


----------



## Anju 

scattered sushi sounds right down my alley!  There is an authentic Japanese restaurant not far from us so I will find out where they get their supplies.


----------



## Shizu

You can just make sushi rice with Sushi no ko and mix sweeten carrot, sweeten dry Chinese mashroom then add thin egg, seaweed to make scattered sushi.


----------



## Jen

I'm definitely going to check that out too!  I was a little out of my element the last time I was there, it would be so much more helpful if I could speak Japanese (or read it!).  They didn't have many english translations so I wasn't too sure what I was looking at!  But now that I know some of the terms I can ask.  I went to my library the other day and grabbed a bunch of sushi books to get ideas and tips.  I'm pretty excited about it, there are SO many variations to try.  And I'm open to any more tips about how to make it faster and easier!


----------



## Jen

I was just poking around on Amazon for supplies, and I saw this - this looks COOL! It's not available yet, but for less than $20 I might pre-order and give it a try. This would take the trouble out of rolling sushi!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001P8J1GU/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## Shizu

Jen said:


> I was just poking around on Amazon for supplies, and I saw this - this looks COOL! It's not available yet, but for less than $20 I might pre-order and give it a try. This would take the trouble out of rolling sushi!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001P8J1GU/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


That looks interesting. I might go take a look when I go back to Japan in February.


----------



## rho

I pre-ordered it -


----------



## anivyl

ooo rice cooker thread! I love them! Have used them all my life, mostly the basic one really. but nowadays, i have just discovered a whole range of microwave rice cookers (from single cups, to double cups maximum, and cute ones too), small college student size chibi rice cookers (with a max of 2 cups?) and how to use steamers to cook rice if i can't find my rice cooker after a move. i feel like i need to buy a new fandangly type of rice cookers though, i hear you can slow cook rice in them for about 8 hours, so i can just throw them in after work, go to sleep, and wake up to rice!


----------



## Jen

rho said:


> I pre-ordered it -


Ha!! Well, I'm glad I pointed it out to you then! I haven't yet, but probably will. I did notice that it's available now from another source, but then there would be freight. 
I also saw this thing.....but I wish I could just get the mat. I doubt I'll ever make nigri at home.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00028Y8GW/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&m=A17GVG821G8MBG&v=glance


----------



## Silver

Oh boy! It's almost Christmas, and I've been hinting, asking, *begging* for a rice cooker since I first started reading this thread. Just a few more days now (if Santa was listening). Please keep sharing all the great ideas and recipes. I plan to start on page 1, and give every suggestion and recipe a try. Ricey Holidays to all.


----------



## KindleMom

I hope Santa brings you your wish!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## angelad

Silver said:


> Oh boy! It's almost Christmas, and I've been hinting, asking, *begging* for a rice cooker since I first started reading this thread. Just a few more days now (if Santa was listening). Please keep sharing all the great ideas and recipes. I plan to start on page 1, and give every suggestion and recipe a try. Ricey Holidays to all.


Santa has nothing to do with it


----------



## Jen

Good luck Angelad!! I've become obsessed with mine.....so I hope you get yours!!

I've been experimenting with the sushi thing and have actually become really good at it!! After Shizu's recommendation, I tried this stuff, and it's great!!



Shizu said:


> If there's Japanese market and you can get this sushi rice mix (Sushi no ko)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , making sushi rice is very easy. Just make regular white rice and while rice is hot mix with this. Let rice cool and you have sushi rice.


AND - I got my sushezi and tried that last night - it makes it SO much easier!! The hardest thing I found was spreading the rice around on the nori, this takes that away!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001P8J1GU/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## KindleMom

The rice cooker thread is now also the sushi thread which makes it necessary to buy even more kitchen items.


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> The rice cooker thread is now also the sushi thread which makes it necessary to buy even more kitchen items.


I know, really! I need to go look for that sushi no ko stuff.

L


----------



## Jen

Leslie said:


> I know, really! I need to go look for that sushi no ko stuff.
> 
> L


Definitely find a Japanese grocery store if you can - Amazon sells it, but for almost double the price of what I got it for!!

I'm glad I could help enable you guys some more


----------



## Shizu

Jen said:


> Good luck Angelad!! I've become obsessed with mine.....so I hope you get yours!!
> 
> I've been experimenting with the sushi thing and have actually become really good at it!! After Shizu's recommendation, I tried this stuff, and it's great!!
> 
> AND - I got my sushezi and tried that last night - it makes it SO much easier!! The hardest thing I found was spreading the rice around on the nori, this takes that away!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001P8J1GU/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


I'm glad it's easier now.


----------



## Tripp

This thread has been responsible for me wanting a rice cooker upgrade. Success! DH and DS's gave me a Tiger JAG-B 10 cup rice maker for Xmas. I will make a batch of plain rice to start with and then plan to try the recipes here.


----------



## rho

Jen said:


> Good luck Angelad!! I've become obsessed with mine.....so I hope you get yours!!
> 
> I've been experimenting with the sushi thing and have actually become really good at it!! After Shizu's recommendation, I tried this stuff, and it's great!!
> 
> AND - I got my sushezi and tried that last night - it makes it SO much easier!! The hardest thing I found was spreading the rice around on the nori, this takes that away!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001P8J1GU/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


Jen where did you get the rice mix stuff - Hubby loved the idea of the sushezi and we are going to try it out next week - seafood market closed today and we will wait till next week for all good fresh stuff.

I'm also going to try the SPAM Hawaiian recipe I found online - I love SPAM so I probably will love that too


----------



## sebat

rho said:


> I'm also going to try the SPAM Hawaiian recipe I found online - I love SPAM so I probably will love that too


If it's good, please be sure to share the recipe.


----------



## Jen

rho said:


> Jen where did you get the rice mix stuff - Hubby loved the idea of the sushezi and we are going to try it out next week - seafood market closed today and we will wait till next week for all good fresh stuff.
> 
> I'm also going to try the SPAM Hawaiian recipe I found online - I love SPAM so I probably will love that too


I got it at a Japanese grocery store - we have a ton here in Columbus, OH - but not sure how readily they are available where you are. It is available to order from amazon, (http://www.amazon.com/Tamanoi-Sushinoko-Sushi-Powder-Vinegared/dp/B0009ZGJCY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1261949397&sr=8-2), but it is almost twice as much as I paid for it at the store. I've even gotten my anti-sushi husband to give it a try - and he LIKES it! Good luck, let us know how it turns out! 
(By the way - the entire packet is in Japanese - mix about 1 tsp of powder for every 1 cup of cooked rice)


----------



## staticgirl50

Oh My Goodness! I think I found my new home on this board!  I just got a rice cooker for Christmas too! Two of my favorite things food and books! I am in heaven!


----------



## rho

Jen said:


> I got it at a Japanese grocery store - we have a ton here in Columbus, OH - but not sure how readily they are available where you are. It is available to order from amazon,, but it is almost twice as much as I paid for it at the store. I've even gotten my anti-sushi husband to give it a try - and he LIKES it! Good luck, let us know how it turns out!
> (By the way - the entire packet is in Japanese - mix about 1 tsp of powder for every 1 cup of cooked rice)


Thanks I will have to order it from Amazon - no Japanese grocery stores around here - the real sucky part is the cost of the shipping for it it is almost as much as the package itself but I guess it will last awhile


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi All!  I got a rice cooker for Christmas.  It is by Simply Perfect but hubs said the BX also had one by Fuzzy Logic if I wanted to exchange it.  I don't know what to do just yet....but I know I will be heading here for recipes once I do!

Any advice on Simply Perfect vs Fuzzy Logic??


----------



## Sporadic

Roger Ebert actually wrote a fantastic little blog on Rice Makers and the art of using them.

http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/11/the_pot_and_how_to_use_it.html


----------



## Jen

rho said:


> Thanks I will have to order it from Amazon - no Japanese grocery stores around here - the real sucky part is the cost of the shipping for it it is almost as much as the package itself but I guess it will last awhile


Bummer!! We have at least a dozen in our area. It's a pretty small packet (think gravy mix size) so if you're going to bother I'd order a few!

Congrats to new rice cooker owners! I bought one for a friend of mine for Christmas - a nicer one than mine - and now I'm jealous of the gift I'm giving ! Horrible! KindleKay - I have a simple on/off with keep warm, so I don't know! Honestly mine was probably $20 (it was a wedding gift) but it makes perfect rice, so I can't complain!


----------



## Shizu

rho said:


> Thanks I will have to order it from Amazon - no Japanese grocery stores around here - the real sucky part is the cost of the shipping for it it is almost as much as the package itself but I guess it will last awhile


Wow, shipping costs a lot at Amazon. Try this site. I don't know how much the shipping costs will be for you but you can put in the cart and see if you are going to buy more than one Sushi no ko.










http://www.marukaiestore.com/p-194-tamanoi-sushi-no-ko-powder-53oz.aspx


----------



## rho

Shizu said:


> Wow, shipping costs a lot at Amazon. Try this site. I don't know how much the shipping costs will be for you but you can put in the cart and see if you are going to buy more than one Sushi no ko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marukaiestore.com/p-194-tamanoi-sushi-no-ko-powder-53oz.aspx


Thanks for the link but YIKES it is worse than Amazon it is $11.49 by FedEx and it is the only option they offer

I may be using The recipe I found online for awhile ....


----------



## Shizu

rho said:


> Thanks for the link but YIKES it is worse than Amazon it is $11.49 by FedEx and it is the only option they offer
> 
> I may be using The recipe I found online for awhile ....


Humm, there must be some way to get it. I'll search more and see if there's good online store.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK, OK!!  I got it!!!  I exchanged the on/off cooker Santa brought for a Fuzzy Logic one that does everything but wash the dishes!  I got it at the Air Base at AAFES and the brand is Simply Perfect for the home.  The design is so much like the Zorijurshi ones, I am sure they must make it, but I dunno.  Seems to be the AAFES brand of maker.  It is 10 cup and comes with a steamer basket, too!  I am WAY excited about it!!  

Then I was looking at the cookbooks on Amazon and the staple rice maker cookbook that is back on page 3 or 4 of this thread is NOW ON KINDLE so I went ahead and 1-clicked that.  Now off to read and figure out how this thing works.

Any help will be appreciated.  I only made it to page 8 on this thread before giving up to go play with it.....


----------



## rho

Shizu said:


> Humm, there must be some way to get it. I'll search more and see if there's good online store.


you know I am just thinking we have friends up in Anchorage and there is a great store up there - I bet he could find it there and mail it to me lots and lots cheaper .... I will send him the link to the amazon page so he knows what to look for....

thanks


----------



## rho

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Then I was looking at the cookbooks on Amazon and the staple rice maker cookbook that is back on page 3 or 4 of this thread is NOW ON KINDLE so I went ahead and 1-clicked that. Now off to read and figure out how this thing works.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. I only made it to page 8 on this thread before giving up to go play with it.....


soooo what are you making


----------



## anivyl

i am thinking of buying a new rice cooker. my current one, which is one of those cheap locally made etc etc ones, isn't too bad. however, it does over cook the rice and you can't use it to keep warm whatsoever (because it continues to cook the rice and/or dries it out). I have been looking around and it seems australia doesn't have a good reliable range of rice cookers.

going into one of the asian marts though, they have a pressure rice cooker from korea called cuckoo. it is said that rice made by these are "shinier and stickier". now, i understand that to be a bit glutinous, but has anyone ever had a chance to deal with one of these rice cookers? i just don't want to get one i don't like that's all.


----------



## Leslie

I just got the Fagor 3 in 1 (mentioned on this thread) for my husband for Christmas. So far I've only used the pressure cooker function; haven't tried the rice yet. But the pressure cooker works great and I am very impressed with the machine. I imagine it will make good rice. It's fast -- 6 minutes -- compared to my Zo which takes about 45 minutes.

L


----------



## Jen

rho said:


> you know I am just thinking we have friends up in Anchorage and there is a great store up there - I bet he could find it there and mail it to me lots and lots cheaper .... I will send him the link to the amazon page so he knows what to look for....
> 
> thanks


At this point you might just want to use the rice vinegar mixed with sugar!! It is easier to use the powder, but you can probably find rice vinegar at your grocery store. I did it that way the very first time I made sushi - it wasn't that bad! I'm just lazy !


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

rho said:


> soooo what are you making


Sorry for the late reply...been a crazy week at work...ANYWAY....I made oatmeal day #1 and it was kinda blad and dry. Day #2 I made steel cut oatmeal with a bunch of added in stuff and it was AMAZING!! I love it! I have made regualr long grain brown rice just plain and I added in soy sauce. Then I made up some jasmine rice and that was AMAZING!!! I agree that the flavor of it is much better. I also made the jasmine rice with chicken paste and water.

Today, I made up my mother in laws recipe Chili in the rice cooker and used the Soup mode. Soooo good and very little clean up!

I am hoping to get the Kindleboards recipe book soon and I am also making a grocery list to be able to try loads of new recipes this week.

I am not creative or a cook so ANY recipes/instructions on one pot meals would be sooooo appreciated!!!

Loving this thread!!!

Loving my AAFES brand fuzzy logic rice maker....wish I could post a picture of it, but I can't find it online  It has a steamer function and came with a basket. I know so many of you have a fuzzy logic type of cooker but don't have the steamer option...


----------



## Silver

Well, my Christmas rice cooker finally got used!  It is the cutest little Zo 5.5 cup.  I finally got to the store and bought some long grain white rice which I cooked today.  But even though it's wasn't Jasmine or Basmati, my Zo rose to the occasion, and hubby and I ate all of our slightly sticky white rice.  (The bag said not to rinse.  I'm pretty sure I'll be ignoring that next time.)  Nothing fancy or tricky this first time out - rice, water, a little salt, cook, sprinkle some chopped onion on when served.  

Now that I know how all the buttons work I'm so ready to try something a little more adventurous.  Rice cookers rule!


----------



## kim

I need help from all you rice cooker experts...  

My oatmeal always bubbles over, much of the liquid ends up on the counter.  What's wrong?  

I have a small 3-4 cup basic on/off type of cooker.  Is it because I'm using the wrong amount of water or can't my tiny basic cooker handle this?

Anybody have any thoughts?
(I think I'm looking for an excuse to buy a bigger, better, newer rice cooker. But I would still like to know what I'm doing wrong)


----------



## KindleMom

You're exactly correct.  Your cooker is too small.

I have a 10 cup cooker and can only do about 1 cup of oatmeal.  It still bubbles through the top steam vent, but it's manageable.  I haven't tried more for fear of it doing something scary like blocking the vent.


----------



## kim

Thanks for the input, KindleMom.

I also found someplace that stated if you soak the oats overnight, there is less chance of it boiling over.  I hate to plan ahead, but I'll have to try this.


----------



## hsuthard

This is really intriguing to me. I've wanted a rice cooker for quite a while now, I just had no idea they were so versatile. So, for my growing family of 5, what size would I need? I have two boys (11 and 12) that are starting to eat more and an 8yo daughter that still eats kid-size portions, plus Dh and I. Will the 5-cup Zo do for us or should I get the 10 cup? I would definitely want to make one-pot meals in it.


----------



## Leslie

kim said:


> I need help from all you rice cooker experts...
> 
> My oatmeal always bubbles over, much of the liquid ends up on the counter. What's wrong?
> 
> I have a small 3-4 cup basic on/off type of cooker. Is it because I'm using the wrong amount of water or can't my tiny basic cooker handle this?
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts?
> (I think I'm looking for an excuse to buy a bigger, better, newer rice cooker. But I would still like to know what I'm doing wrong)


As Kindlemom said, it might be that it is too small. Also, with the basic on/off, it might be too hot, too. I made oatmeal in my Zo about a week ago and forgot to set it to the porridge setting (I just used the basic rice setting) and it bubbled all over the place and made a mess. First time that has happened and I think it was because the setting was wrong.

L


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> This is really intriguing to me. I've wanted a rice cooker for quite a while now, I just had no idea they were so versatile. So, for my growing family of 5, what size would I need? I have two boys (11 and 12) that are starting to eat more and an 8yo daughter that still eats kid-size portions, plus Dh and I. Will the 5-cup Zo do for us or should I get the 10 cup? I would definitely want to make one-pot meals in it.


I have the 6 cup Zo and it has been just fine for me, but I know lots of folks here have 10 cup machines. I haven't made a whole bunch of one pot meals, though. Mostly rice.

You might want to look earlier in this thread, and over on the crockpots thread, to read about the Fagor 3 in 1. I bought one of these for my husband for Christmas and I am super impressed with it. Rice cooker, pressure cooker, and slow cooker all in one. So far I've only used the pressure cooker. I have made some fabulous meals in it -- super fast and easy.

L


----------



## anivyl

I am about to take a plunge and buy a new rice cooker (old one is stupid). I am curious, has anyone heard of the brand cuckoo and used/tried it? it's korean and supposedly makes "wetter" rice. I am under the impression that they are more glutinous rice.


----------



## hsuthard

Woohoo! I got a rice cooker today!

I found a 10-cup Zojirushi on Craigslist and it looks perfect. And it even came with the 250 Rice Cooker Recipes book. I can't wait to experiment with it. Looks like we're having rice for dinner tonight


----------



## 4Katie

I'm trying to love my rice cooker, but I apparently have a way to go on the learning curve. I've made regular Uncle Ben's rice three times that wasn't very good, and now I find out it's not 'regular white rice' and requires different cooking instructions. Gonna keep trying, though. I have made delicious jasmine rice. 

Does anyone know if you should rinse Uncle Ben's?


----------



## Leslie

4Katie said:


> I'm trying to love my rice cooker, but I apparently have a way to go on the learning curve. I've made regular Uncle Ben's rice three times that wasn't very good, and now I find out it's not 'regular white rice' and requires different cooking instructions. Gonna keep trying, though. I have made delicious jasmine rice.
> 
> Does anyone know if you should rinse Uncle Ben's?


The Uncle Ben's rice might be the problem since it is parboiled ("converted") as part of the manufacturing process. I suggest a good, long grain rice. I like Carolina (which I believe is known as River Brand or Mahatma in different parts of the country).

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with Leslie. .  One time tried to make rice to go with a Hawaiian dish and all my mother had in the house was Uncle Bens.  Sure enough, you can't get that stuff to stick together no matter how long you cook it. . . . . .I think the point of Uncle Bens is that you kind of can't over cook it.  But the rice cooker solves the 'how long to boil' problem, so go for some regular long grain white and I think you'll be happy. They do say to rinse it first, but I've also gotten perfectly satisfactory results when I haven't rinsed it.


----------



## Silver

I've made some perfectly wonderful rice dishes in my new 5.5 cu Zo, but I'm still a little nervous about steel cut oats.  I bought some because it sounds so delicious.  It's still sitting on my counter in the box.  So...  advice/encouragement would be much appreciated.  I keep reading that the oatmeal has a serious boil over problem.  Anyone who has used my size cooker to make it - what is the proper amount?  I mean, is 2 cups of oats and the proper amount of water too much?  How about 1 cup?  1/2 cup?  I so want yummy oatmeal for myself and hubby.  Help!  Anyone?


----------



## Leslie

Silver said:


> I've made some perfectly wonderful rice dishes in my new 5.5 cu Zo, but I'm still a little nervous about steel cut oats. I bought some because it sounds so delicious. It's still sitting on my counter in the box. So... advice/encouragement would be much appreciated. I keep reading that the oatmeal has a serious boil over problem. Anyone who has used my size cooker to make it - what is the proper amount? I mean, is 2 cups of oats and the proper amount of water too much? How about 1 cup? 1/2 cup? I so want yummy oatmeal for myself and hubby. Help! Anyone?


In my Zo (same size as yours), for oatmeal, I use a ratio of 1/4 cup oatmeal to 3/4 cup liquid (milk or water) for one serving. So, for two, you'd want 1/2 cup oatmeal and 1 1/2 cups liquid. You can add some extra stuff like maple syrup, cinnamon, or raisins if you want. Make sure to use the porridge setting. You shouldn't have any problem with boil over with this amount.

L


----------



## mlewis78

Silver said:


> I've made some perfectly wonderful rice dishes in my new 5.5 cup Zojirushi, but I'm still a little nervous about steel cut oats. I bought some because it sounds so delicious. It's still sitting on my counter in the box. So... advice/encouragement would be much appreciated. I keep reading that the oatmeal has a serious boil over problem. Anyone who has used my size cooker to make it - what is the proper amount? I mean, is 2 cups of oats and the proper amount of water too much? How about 1 cup? 1/2 cup? I so want yummy oatmeal for myself and hubby. Help! Anyone?


I make the steel cut oats for oatmeal almost every day in my Zo 5.5 cup cooker. I make it for just one (me), and have never had a spillover. I have a basic rice cooker and that spilled over. You shouldn't have a problem making it for two with the Zo.


----------



## mlewis78

I should add that I use half of the small cup that comes with it for the steel cut.  I would think that making twice that would be OK for the Zo 5.5 cup.  What I make is supposed to be for two.


----------



## hsuthard

My plain white rice for dinner turned out perfect, so I'm going to try cooking some steel cut oats tonight with the timer. I feel so adventurous!


----------



## chevauchee

If you're making steel cut oats, try adding dried cranberries. Yum.


----------



## hsuthard

chevauchee said:


> If you're making steel cut oats, try adding dried cranberries. Yum.


The oatmeal turned out perfect this morning! I even heard the little tune go off while I was upstairs waking the kids. The house even smelled yummy (from the cinnamon, no doubt). I went out and bought some craisins today for tomorrow's breakfast.

On deck for tonight is jambalaya


----------



## kim

Silver said:


> I've made some perfectly wonderful rice dishes in my new 5.5 cu Zo, but I'm still a little nervous about steel cut oats. I bought some because it sounds so delicious. It's still sitting on my counter in the box. So... advice/encouragement would be much appreciated. I keep reading that the oatmeal has a serious boil over problem. Anyone who has used my size cooker to make it - what is the proper amount? I mean, is 2 cups of oats and the proper amount of water too much? How about 1 cup? 1/2 cup? I so want yummy oatmeal for myself and hubby. Help! Anyone?


Silver, I'm the one who made the post earlier about my steel cut oats bubbling over. Even with the boil over, it is yummy and worth the cleanup. I have a basic on/off type of rice cooker, not one with fuzzy logic and a porridge setting. With your new little Zo, you will have no problem. Go ahead, try it, make it, enjoy it.


----------



## hsuthard

OK, that Jambalaya was hands down fantastic! A true family favorite. I just had the leftovers and they were still yummy. The best part was that between basketball practice, guitar practice, and homework we were able to eat it over a four hour period and it was just as good at the beginning as it was four hours later.

I didn't have any boil over problems with my steel cut oats, but one tip I read on here was to add a bit of oil or butter to the pot to decrease the foaming.


----------



## rho

hsuthard said:


> OK, that Jambalaya was hands down fantastic! A true family favorite. I just had the leftovers and they were still yummy. The best part was that between basketball practice, guitar practice, and homework we were able to eat it over a four hour period and it was just as good at the beginning as it was four hours later.


can we convince you to share the recipe pretty please


----------



## hsuthard

rho said:


> can we convince you to share the recipe pretty please


I used the one on here! The one that uses an entire stick of butter? I had leftovers last night too, and man it was good. (It's near the front 10 pages of the thread, I found it in the KB cookbook).

This morning was creamy grits with cheese -- my daughter is asking for seconds.


----------



## rho

oh good thanks


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, you all win! I am going to purchase a rice cooker. I bought a small 3 cup a couple months ago at CVS that was marked down to $3...wanted to try them out before spending more money on one. Anyway, I am ready to upgrade because the small one is not enough for the 2 adults, 4 kids in this house. I also want to do the one-pot meals. I'm researching them before buying and trying to get the best one for us so I don't have to upgrade again later.
I have a couple questions to make sure I get the right one:

What makes the Zo better than the other brands...what does the fuzzy logic allow you to do that the others don't? Have you found a way to steam with the Zo's?

I've heard talk of stainless steel pots vs. aluminum or teflon. What does the Zo have? Stainless sounds like a good route to go, but of course those are more expensive. Anyone own one and have an opinion?


----------



## hsuthard

I have the 10-cup zojirushi one with fuzzy logic. This one: http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-NS-ZCC18-10-Cup-Cooker-Premium/dp/B000A7NN4I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1263755694&sr=8-6

It makes plenty for my family of five. I bought mine for the one-pot meals, too, and found that not only is it great for that it's also good for keeping food warm and fresh for a long time when mealtime doesn't happen at the same time for everyone. The inner pan on the Zo is non-stick, and it doesn't have a steamer basket. Those are the only drawbacks I know of (although neither has held me back).

I'm trying another one-pot meal tonight; it seems to do a great job of it.

You should also check out the 3-in-1 pressure cooker/rice cooker/slow cooker on the crockpot thread; it seems pretty handy, too. If I didn't already have a slow cooker I'd probably get that. Being able to use a pressure cooker to cook quickly is tempting.


----------



## KindleGirl

Does the inner no-stick pan seem to scratch easily? That was one of the complaints that I've seen in the reviews. I don't want to be eating the non-stick coating. 

It seems that pans made of stainless steel is the best way to go, but there aren't many choices out there for those and they are not the right size. Wow...such a dilemma...I've been reading reviews for a long time and this thread...think I'm more confused than I was before on what I want!


----------



## Tripp

My rice cooker is a Tiger JAG-B and the insert is all teflon. I suppose it could scratch easily but I use nothing but the rice spoon that came with it or my spatulas. I am the cook in the house, so I don't worry about someone else using it and scratching the teflon. Just my 2 cents.

By the way KindleGirl, off topic, but love your avatar. Is that your fur baby and is (s)he a Pembroke?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ok...I have a KitchenAid, I have a Keurig, I have a Zo bread machine. I never thought in a million years I needed a rice cooker  Well I guess that just shows what I know  The things you learn on KB


----------



## Leslie

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ok...I have a KitchenAid, I have a Keurig, I have a Zo bread machine. I never thought in a million years I needed a rice cooker  Well I guess that just shows what I know  The things you learn on KB


Watch out. The next thing you know, you might be buying a refrigerator. I am also seriously looking at Roombas...

L


----------



## KindleMom

Leslie said:


> Watch out. The next thing you know, you might be buying a refrigerator. I am also seriously looking at Roombas...
> 
> L


And to think it all started with cases and skins. Bwa-ha-ha-ha...


----------



## hsuthard

KindleGirl said:


> Does the inner no-stick pan seem to scratch easily? That was one of the complaints that I've seen in the reviews. I don't want to be eating the non-stick coating.
> 
> It seems that pans made of stainless steel is the best way to go, but there aren't many choices out there for those and they are not the right size. Wow...such a dilemma...I've been reading reviews for a long time and this thread...think I'm more confused than I was before on what I want!


I haven't scratched mine yet, but I only use wooden spoons with it or the plastic spatula it came with. I don't think it would be too difficult to scratch.


----------



## KindleGirl

Tripp said:


> By the way KindleGirl, off topic, but love your avatar. Is that your fur baby and is (s)he a Pembroke?


Yes, this is my fur baby named Leah, and she is a Pembroke. She is so full of spit and vinegar and keeps things lively around here!!


----------



## KindleGirl

Looks like I may have it narrowed down to the Sanyo 10-cup or Zo 10-cup fuzzy logic rice makers. Any opinions on which is better? Both have good reviews online at Amazon. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, after finally finding a few reviews online other than at Amazon,  I have decided on the Sanyo. Now...what books are your favorites for the rice cooker? I know there were a few mentioned among the 40 pages of this thread, but now that you've had time to use them, what books do you like best??

There doesn't seem to be that many recipe books out there for it anymore. Hopefully I can find enough recipes to warrant making the purchase! I am so looking forward to some one-pot meals for my busy family.


----------



## Leslie

This is the cookbook I have and use:











It is out in a Kindle version but, personally, I think cookbooks work better in print.

L


----------



## hsuthard

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, after finally finding a few reviews online other than at Amazon, I have decided on the Sanyo. Now...what books are your favorites for the rice cooker? I know there were a few mentioned among the 40 pages of this thread, but now that you've had time to use them, what books do you like best??
> 
> There doesn't seem to be that many recipe books out there for it anymore. Hopefully I can find enough recipes to warrant making the purchase! I am so looking forward to some one-pot meals for my busy family.


I just ordered this one:


And don't forget to send a PM to Shizu for the KB cookbook. Half of the recipes I've tried so far have been from that. I'm on day 6 and have made 6 recipes so far


----------



## kevindorsey

Mine just crapped out on me    Rice is not cooking and the warranty is out


----------



## Tripp

hsuthard said:


> I just ordered this one:
> 
> 
> And don't forget to send a PM to Shizu for the KB cookbook. Half of the recipes I've tried so far have been from that. I'm on day 6 and have made 6 recipes so far


Oooo, I want this one. And I just sent Shizu a PM. I have been using my cooker A LOT since Christmas, but I know that I could get more out of it.


----------



## Tripp

kevindorsey said:


> Mine just crapped out on me  Rice is not cooking and the warranty is out


So sorry to hear that. I don't think I can do without mine now. Are you going to get a new one?


----------



## KindleGirl

Tripp said:


> Oooo, I want this one. And I just sent Shizu a PM. I have been using my cooker A LOT since Christmas, but I know that I could get more out of it.


What have you been making?? Do you have some new recipes to share with us??

My cooker is arriving tomorrow and I can't wait! Need to figure out what I can make for dinner tomorrow night...assuming it gets here in time for that.


----------



## KindleGirl

Has anyone tried this book?


----------



## Cindy416

KindleGirl said:


> Has anyone tried this book?


I have that book. Have read through it, but haven't actually used any recipes from it yet.

I LOVE my rice cooker, and I use it for many things other than rice. It's wonderful!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK, OK!! I got it!!! I exchanged the on/off cooker Santa brought for a Fuzzy Logic one that does everything but wash the dishes! I got it at the Air Base at AAFES and the brand is Simply Perfect for the home. The design is so much like the Zorijurshi ones, I am sure they must make it, but I dunno. Seems to be the AAFES brand of maker. It is 10 cup and comes with a steamer basket, too! I am WAY excited about it!!


KindleKay,
I was in the PX today and looked at the one you have and they also had a 5.5 cup Zo. The one you have is 10 cup for 79.99 and the 5.5 cup Zo was 89.99. I'm not sure which one to get but I think the 10 cup might be too big. I just wanted to hear your feelings on the one you have and if you are satisfied with it.
Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a 10 cup rice cooker (Zojirushi) and it is absolutely no problem to cook smaller amounts as well. Mine's at least 10 years old; quite simple: just cook and keep warm setting.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have the 10 cup one and I LOVE IT!!!  It has a steamer basket and a steamer option that I have read the Zo doesn't have.  (I could be wrong)

There are 3 of us in my family: hubs, me and 13yo son.  I have never filled it completely up but it is perfect for rice.  Enough for us with a bit leftover.  If you try to make less than 2 Cups of (uncooked) rice, it kinda gets crustier on the bottom but still edible (to me anyway)

The only "problem" I have had is when I make steel cut oatmeal, I have make make min 2 cup (uncooked) cause it does burn on the bottom.  That is a bit much for my fam in the mornings but I have been reheating it on day #2 with a bit of milk and it is still good!

I was going to post and remind those of you with access to BX/PX military stores, the "off brand" one is amazing!  Glad that you brought it up before I could say that!  I am sure that it is probably manufactored by one of the big brands.....But I still can't find a pic online anywhere to link here.


----------



## Tripp

KindleGirl said:


> What have you been making?? Do you have some new recipes to share with us??
> 
> My cooker is arriving tomorrow and I can't wait! Need to figure out what I can make for dinner tomorrow night...assuming it gets here in time for that.


I am making nothing inspired, mostly just rice. I did make "fried" rice and a batch of wild rice. I need to tweak the wild rice recipe before I would want to share, but as soon as I have something that is good, I will make sure to post it here.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, dumb question here..where do you find steel cut oatmeal? Is it in the regular oatmeal section of a grocery store, or elsewhere? I've never looked for it before so I haven't a clue where to find it. Thought I better ask before I go looking for it in the wrong place!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I think that it depends on the store??

The commissary I go to has some Quaker Oat Steel cut in a tub with the reg oatmeal.  The local Kroger has it in with the healthier foods section...not in with oatmeal.  Kinda by the rice milk and stuff?  That brand is in a clear bag with a Mill on the outside.  Can't remember the brand, something Mill?

Those are the only 2 kind I found here in Arkansas.


----------



## Annalog

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Can't remember the brand, something Mill?


I would guess: Bob's Red Mill.


----------



## KindleMom

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, dumb question here..where do you find steel cut oatmeal? Is it in the regular oatmeal section of a grocery store, or elsewhere? I've never looked for it before so I haven't a clue where to find it. Thought I better ask before I go looking for it in the wrong place!


I get mine at Costco, Bob's Red Mill. It's the best price for the quality and it's organic! I also store it in my freezer because it tends to get stale tasting very quickly.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

KindleMom said:


> I get mine at Costco, Bob's Red Mill. It's the best price for the quality and it's organic! I also store it in my freezer because it tends to get stale tasting very quickly.


Thanks for the tip! I don't eat it every day and this may be something I need to do to keep 'em fresh!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks for the tip about the freezer! I will go looking for the oats today as my rice cooker is due to arrive today. Glad to know I can store them in the freezer so they last longer. Now hopefully I can locate them without a problem...our local Kroger never has anything where I would think it would be!


----------



## KindleMom

You're welcome!

Another benefit to storing in the freezer (fridge works well too, I just have more room in my freezer...) is no insects.  And if they happen to come home from the store w/ insects - I've never had this problem with steel cut oats from Costco but have from the grocery store - two weeks in the freezer will kill whatever larvae (gross - I know!) are in there.


----------



## Leslie

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks for the tip about the freezer! I will go looking for the oats today as my rice cooker is due to arrive today. Glad to know I can store them in the freezer so they last longer. Now hopefully I can locate them without a problem...our local Kroger never has anything where I would think it would be!


I buy the Irish steel cut oats...I think the name is McCann (I am at work and can't check the shelf). They have it in with the organic foods at my local Hannaford.

Great hint on storing in the freezer. Thanks! With my new refrig I have lots of room which I didn't have before.

L


----------



## hsuthard

I tried a new recipe last night from my new cookbook (Rice Cooker Meals). It was a BIG hit! I think all five of us went back for seconds. I realized later that I doubled the amount of cheese it called for, but no one seemed to mind.

Here it is:

Cheesy Noodle Goulash

1.5 cups water
1 tbsp olive oil
2 c egg noodles, uncooked
1 lb. ground beef, browned & drained
Salt & Pepper, to taste
1 tsp. chili powder
1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
1 10-oz. can diced tomatoes with green chili (Ro-Tel)
1 onion, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/4-lb. block of processed cheese cut in pieces (I used a full 1-lb. block of Velveeta!)

Put noodles in rice cooker with water and oil, stir well to coat noodles with oily water to keep them from clumping together. 

Add all ingredients except cheese, stir, cover, and press down cook switch. Once meal is cooked and rice cooker goes to Warm mode, add cheese, stir well to mix, and then serve.

I bet this would be equally good with cream cheese instead of the Velveeta. Next time I'll probably use 1/2-lb. of cheese; it sure was good using the entire 1-lb. block!  

Oh, and I made this right before we had to leave the house. My daughter had a small bowl as we were walking out. The rest of us had ours when we returned home almost four hours later. It kept in the cooker beautifully, even with the cheese added in before we left.


----------



## KindleGirl

Sounds yummy, hsuthard. I think I will print that out and try that this weekend. Looks like something my whole family would eat. Thanks for sharing! I've been looking for recipes online and been having some trouble finding much. Did you 'slow cook' this or what setting? I have the Sanyo and I don't think it just has a 'cook' button, but I could be wrong. It just arrived yesterday and I haven't had time to play with it yet.


----------



## hsuthard

KindleGirl said:


> Sounds yummy, hsuthard. I think I will print that out and try that this weekend. Looks like something my whole family would eat. Thanks for sharing! I've been looking for recipes online and been having some trouble finding much. Did you 'slow cook' this or what setting? I have the Sanyo and I don't think it just has a 'cook' button, but I could be wrong. It just arrived yesterday and I haven't had time to play with it yet.


I just used the regular white rice setting. I think it cooked about 40 minutes or so before switching to warm.


----------



## Cindy416

KindleGirl said:


> Sounds yummy, hsuthard. I think I will print that out and try that this weekend. Looks like something my whole family would eat. Thanks for sharing! I've been looking for recipes online and been having some trouble finding much. Did you 'slow cook' this or what setting? I have the Sanyo and I don't think it just has a 'cook' button, but I could be wrong. It just arrived yesterday and I haven't had time to play with it yet.


I have a Sanyo 10-cup rice cooker, and it has a "cook" button. You'd have to select your setting, but the white rice setting is the default, so you should just have to press "cook" and you'll be set.

As for the original recipe, how could it be bad? Have you ever heard of too much cheese? I haven't. (Maybe I was a mouse in a former life!) I'm afraid I'll have to go with the original 1/4 lb. of cheese, though, as I'm a perpetual Weight Watcher, and 1 lb. of cheese would "cost" me more points than I have in a day.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

KindleGirl,
I found this site...http://www.recipezaar.com/
If you just type in rice cooker into their search it finds quite a few although some of them are also for crock pots and pressure cookers.


----------



## hsuthard

Cindy, I'm a WW, too, I didn't even count up the recipe cause I knew it would be bad. It would be really good with the Boca Burger crumbles or ground turkey instead of beef. And there is a 2% Velveeta, or like I mentioned the light cream cheese would work, too.

I'm cooking spaghetti right now; I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## hsuthard

OK, Weight watchers is going down the drain lately, but dinner was really good again! During the week, we have so many different practices, lessons, games, etc. that the rice cooker has been a wonderful way to provide everyone with a hot meal, no matter when they eat. Tonight was Spaghetti; I combined a couple of different recipes and it turned out very nicely. I do like my pasta to be a bit more al dente usually, but this tasted fantastic. I could see from the size of the spaghetti noodles that it had absorbed more water than usual more than taste the difference, if that makes sense.

Spaghetti Bake

1 lb. browned ground beef, drained
24-oz jar spaghetti sauce
8-oz box spaghetti noodles, broken in half
1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup chopped green onion
salt & pepper to taste
4 oz pepperoni
several pinches of crushed red pepper
2-1/4 cups water

Parmesan Cheese
Mozzarella Cheese

Season ground beef with salt & pepper and brown on the stove. Add cooked ground beef to the rice cooker with all ingredients except for cheeses. Stir well. Press Cook and wait about 45 minutes. We added cheese to our bowls to taste. Very tasty!


----------



## KindleGirl

Once again that sounds yummy too! It's already been printed out and added to the list to try. Keep it coming, hsuthard! I'm lovin' these recipes! We have a family of 6 and like your family we have people coming and going all the time so it will be great to be able to keep something warm and ready for the next group. 

Thanks, Kindled Spirit, for the website. I may have seen that one today in my searching, but I will definitely check it out. 

I didn't have much time tonight so I had to cheat and use the Knorr packages of flavored rice, but it turned out great! Wasn't sure how the packaged stuff would work but it's nice to know that they work great. I chose the garlic butter rice...not sure we like that flavor 100% but at least I know I can use the packaged stuff as well.


----------



## Tripp

I mentioned making "Fried" rice earlier.  I got this from Recipezaar and made it a couple of weeks ago.

Rice Cooker Fried Rice
Ingredients
•	2 cups rice
•	2 cups beef stock
•	1 tablespoon oil (flavoured infused oil works very well)
•	250 g bacon (cut into strips)
•	1 onion (sliced)
•	1 teaspoon minced garlic
•	1 cup frozen mixed vegetables (corn kernels and peas will do)
•	2 tablespoons soy sauce
Directions
Turn Rice Cooker onto cook.2 
Add oil, bacon, onion and garlic to Rice Cooker.
Stir frequently until onion is soft.
Add rice to Rice Cooker and coat in oil.
Add frozen vegetable and beef stock and mix well.
Place lid on Rice Cooker and let it do its thing.
When finished mix in Soy Sauce and stir.
Serve.

I varied it by adding diced ham, a couple of scrambled eggs, and peas and carrots instead of corn and peas.  My DH and DS loved it so much there were no leftovers.


----------



## Flechette

I love my rice cooker/ steamer:  I didn't read thru all 41 pages, so if this has already been mentioned- Sorry!

for those of you w/ the steamer versions,  I've found it to be the best way to prepare steamed dumplings!  Costco sells a frozen bag of them,  I start the rice and about 15 minutes later put in the steamer tray!  Perfect!

Just be sure to spray some oil on the basket first 

Great thread, I'm looking forward to finding some new recipes~


----------



## Silver

Since saffron is the world's most expensive spice, and nobody wants to give me any   I made the following recipe tonight.  I pulled this off the web, of course.  Teensy bit of saffron, but it was yummy!  If you love saffron rice, you may want to give this a try.

SERVES 4

2 cups white Thai jasmine-scented rice (Note: brown rice will not work with this recipe)
3½  cups good-tasting chicken or vegetable stock
1½  to 2 Tbsp. fish sauce, OR ¼ to 1/2 tsp. salt if vegetarian/vegan (to taste)
½ tsp. turmeric
½ tsp. saffron threads 
1 clove garlic, minced
¼ to ½ tsp. dried crushed chili
squeeze of lemon juice

Measure stock into a pot and place over high heat on your stove. Bring to a boil and remove from heat. (If using stock cubes or powder, be sure they are well dissolved in the boiling water.)

Add the saffron threads, turmeric, cumin, garlic, chili and fish sauce or salt to the hot stock. Stir well. 

Pour this mixture into your rice cooker together with the rice. Stir and cover. Switch on the cooker.

When rice is done, fluff with a fork or chopsticks (the dried chili may have risen to the top - just stir it in). Taste-test for saltiness, adding a little more fish sauce or salt if needed. If too salty, add a squeeze or two of lemon juice (how salty your rice turns out depends on the salt content of your stock).

Note from me... I used the salt instead of fish sauce - worked great.


----------



## sebat

Silver said:


> Since saffron is the world's most expensive spice,


I buy all my spices at Cost Plus World Market. They sell spices in jars and refill bags. All spices are the same price! Jars are around $3.99 and bags $.99.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It is official: I am totally addicted to Jasmine rice with Soy Sauce sprinkled over....


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I'm so glad to see this thread hasn't died  I just got my rice cooker 2 days ago ( the 5.5 Zojirushi ) and I love it! And I haven't even made rice in it yet  I've made steel cut oats the past 2 mornings and it was yummy. Thanks KindleKay I will definitely try the Jasmine rice tomorrow.


----------



## hsuthard

I made jasmine rice to go with dinner tonight - -just because I could! LOL Totally didn't need another starch either, but all the kids ate all their rice.

I made creamy grits this morning for the first group of breakfast and then oatmeal for the late rising tweens. LOVE my rice cooker!


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I made jasmine rice to go with dinner tonight - -just because I could! LOL Totally didn't need another starch either, but all the kids ate all their rice.
> 
> I made creamy grits this morning for the first group of breakfast and then oatmeal for the late rising tweens. LOVE my rice cooker!


Tell me your recipe for grits, please. I keep meaning to make grits in my cooker and haven't gotten around to it yet.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grits:  1 packet instant - whatever extra flavors you like - 1/2 cup water - a minute and a half in the microwave.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Grits: 1 packet instant - whatever extra flavors you like - 1/2 cup water - a minute and a half in the microwave.


I know that kind! I wanted to know how to make it in the rice cooker.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The problem is. . . . .I never think of it soon enough to do it "right". . . .


----------



## hsuthard

I used one cup milk, two cups water, and one cup grits and about 3 tbs butter and hit start. When it finished, I sprinkled grated cheddar cheese all over the top (of course that would be optional). You could adjust the milk/water ratio however you like; I like more milk than water, but my son is sensitive to lactose so I keep it down.


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I used one cup milk, two cups water, and one cup grits and about 3 tbs butter and hit start. When it finished, I sprinkled grated cheddar cheese all over the top (of course that would be optional). You could adjust the milk/water ratio however you like; I like more milk than water, but my son is sensitive to lactose so I keep it down.


Are you using quick grits? Not the instant grits in the little packages, but the Quaker one that says quick grits on the box?

L


----------



## 908tracy

I have always wondered this and just have to ask.....are grits the same as cream of wheat They sure look the same.  TIA


----------



## sebat

908tracy said:


> I have always wondered this and just have to ask.....are grits the same as cream of wheat They sure look the same. TIA


No, grits and cream of wheat are different.


----------



## hsuthard

Leslie said:


> Are you using quick grits? Not the instant grits in the little packages, but the Quaker one that says quick grits on the box?
> 
> L


Yes, the box says Quick Grits, ready in 5 minutes.



> I have always wondered this and just have to ask.....are grits the same as cream of wheat They sure look the same. TIA


Grits are made of corn whereas Cream of wheat, is, you guessed it, wheat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grits are yummy in my mouth.  Cream of wheat is icky.

YMMV. . . .your mouth may vary. . . . .


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks for your replies. 

Now you've got me curious....how do you fix them? Can you add various things to flavor or is it just wonderful all by itself?

I love cream of wheat!!! (more so then oatmeal) =)


----------



## Leslie

I love grits but because I live in the great state of Maine, they are a foreign food. You couldn't order grits in a restaurant here if your life depended on it. They do sell them (only the Quaker version) in the grocery store, tucked away in a corner on a very bottom shelf.

This is my all-time favorite grits recipe which I make on a very regular basis. I wonder if I could come up with a rice cooker version?

*Cheesy-Garlic Grits*

to serve 6

Prepare one cup of grits in salted boiling water as directed on the package. Stir in 1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, 2 Tbsp butter, 1/2 cup milk, 2 eggs, well beaten, and a few minced garlic cloves (2 or 3, depending on the size). Cook over low heat until the cheese is melted. Pour into a 2 qt greased casserole or baking dish. Bake at 350 degrees for one hour.

This is my favorite accompaniment to corn-flake crumb chicken.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grits are a 'savory' thing. . . .good with stuff like cheese, bacon, butter, red eye gravy (basically ham gravy). . . .Leslie's recipe above is intriguing.  Alone, they're fairly bland.

Oatmeal, on the other hand, I think of as a 'sweet' thing. . .good with spices and dried fruit, brown sugar, cinnamon, etc. . . . .

Can't speak to cream of wheat 'cause I really don't like it much.


----------



## rho

I tried grits once and I think if you could put a smoked ham hock in them while they were cooking they could be pretty good (sort of like samp) they just need something to my taste -although Leslie that cheesy grits recipe looks pretty good and I do think it would work in the rice maker do the grits, when they are done add the stuff you add and then maybe do them on a white rice setting if you didn't want to put it into a casserole to finish them off - although I would probably go to the casserole bit because I bet it makes a yummy crisp on top...


----------



## Malweth

I didn't read through the pages, so maybe someone has mentioned it...

For 1 cup (dry) of rice, a rice maker is a waste! I have a glass mixing bowl/pitcher that's perfect for the microwave. I have no need for a rice maker... not before the kids (4.5 & 0.5) start eating a lot more than they do now.


----------



## Anju 

Left over grits are good, put them in a flat dish with sides to firm (maybe overnight in fridge), slice into bite size or finger size pieces, can be "fried" in a skillet with a small amount of olive oil, sprinkle additional cheese if already made with cheese - or if you want sweet i.e., pancakes for breakfast - syrup or powdered sugar.  We usually don't have left over grits so it's been a long time since I have done this but this is what my mother used to do.

Sending DH to the store for grits!  I'm not getting out in that rain


----------



## hsuthard

Anju No. 469 said:


> Left over grits are good, put them in a flat dish with sides to firm (maybe overnight in fridge), slice into bite size or finger size pieces, can be "fried" in a skillet with a small amount of olive oil, sprinkle additional cheese if already made with cheese - or if you want sweet i.e., pancakes for breakfast - syrup or powdered sugar. We usually don't have left over grits so it's been a long time since I have done this but this is what my mother used to do.
> 
> Sending DH to the store for grits! I'm not getting out in that rain


That sounds delish -- but we never have leftover grits either! I always make more than I think we'll eat and I'm always wrong.


----------



## sem

This can also be made with hot cheese grits. Just mound a pile of grits on a plate and add the shrimp sauce on top. YUM!

Shrimp and Grits
Created by The MDM Team, Monday, 22 October 2007 
Ingredients
1 pot grits, cooked and chilled in loaf pan
2 Tbsp. butter
1/2 red bell pepper, chopped
1/2 large onion, chopped
Roux 
Chicken broth
20 large shrimp, peeled 
Methods/steps
Cut two slices off the loaf of chilled grits. Season with salt and pepper and pan-fry; keep warm. Melt butter in saute pan and cook pepper and onion until soft. Whisk roux in pan, and when browned, thin with chicken broth, until sauce is desired thickness. Add shrimp to pan; cook until shrimp are pink and done, no longer than 3 minutes. Put fried grits on 2 plates and top with shrimp in sauce. 

Additional Tips
For cheese grits, you can add cubed Monterey Jack cheese to the hot pot of grits before you chill it.


----------



## hsuthard

We had a delish sushi rice salad tonight. 

This refreshing side salad, which pairs well with seared tuna or soy-glazed salmon, has all the flavors of a cucumber roll.

Yield: 7 servings (serving size: 1 cup)
Ingredients
RICE:
2  cups  uncooked sushi rice
2  cups  water
1  teaspoon  kosher salt

DRESSING:
1/2  cup  rice vinegar
1  tablespoon  vegetable oil
1  tablespoon  dark sesame oil
1  tablespoon  low-sodium soy sauce
1  teaspoon  grated peeled fresh ginger
1  garlic clove, minced
1/4  to 3/4 teaspoon prepared wasabi (Japanese horseradish; optional)

REMAINING INGREDIENTS:
1  cup  (2-inch) julienne-cut peeled English cucumber
1/4  cup  minced red onion
1  tablespoon  sesame seeds, toasted
1  sheet nori (seaweed), cut into 2-inch julienne strips
Preparation
Cook your rice in your rice cooker.

To prepare dressing, combine vinegar and next 5 ingredients (vinegar through garlic) in a small bowl. Add wasabi, if desired. Combine cooled rice, dressing, cucumber, onion, and sesame seeds in a large bowl. Sprinkle evenly with nori.


----------



## Gayle

I have a recipe for Cheese Grits similar to the one Leslie has---except mine calls for green chili.  YUMMMMMM.  You know how it goes--those of us who live in the Southwest will put green chili in everything.  I'll see if I can find it and post it.  I haven't tried it in the rice cooker yet.

Gayle


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> I tried grits once and I think if you could put a smoked ham hock in them while they were cooking they could be pretty good (sort of like samp) they just need something to my taste -although Leslie that cheesy grits recipe looks pretty good and I do think it would work in the rice maker do the grits, when they are done add the stuff you add and then maybe do them on a white rice setting if you didn't want to put it into a casserole to finish them off - although I would probably go to the casserole bit because I bet it makes a yummy crisp on top...


Yes, the crispy top is delish and because of the eggs, it puffs up.

I forgot to mention: you can mix the whole thing up, put it in the casserole, and then set aside. It doesn't need to be baked immediately. Although, it is so easy to prepare, I usually just cook it up and stick it in the oven.

L


----------



## Flechette

hsuthard said:


> I tried a new recipe last night from my new cookbook (Rice Cooker Meals). It was a BIG hit! I think all five of us went back for seconds. I realized later that I doubled the amount of cheese it called for, but no one seemed to mind.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Cheesy Noodle Goulash
> 
> 1.5 cups water
> 1 tbsp olive oil
> 2 c egg noodles, uncooked
> 1 lb. ground beef, browned & drained
> Salt & Pepper, to taste
> 1 tsp. chili powder
> 1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
> 1 10-oz. can diced tomatoes with green chili (Ro-Tel)
> 1 onion, chopped
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/4-lb. block of processed cheese cut in pieces (I used a full 1-lb. block of Velveeta!)
> 
> Put noodles in rice cooker with water and oil, stir well to coat noodles with oily water to keep them from clumping together.
> 
> Add all ingredients except cheese, stir, cover, and press down cook switch. Once meal is cooked and rice cooker goes to Warm mode, add cheese, stir well to mix, and then serve.
> 
> I bet this would be equally good with cream cheese instead of the Velveeta. Next time I'll probably use 1/2-lb. of cheese; it sure was good using the entire 1-lb. block!
> 
> Oh, and I made this right before we had to leave the house. My daughter had a small bowl as we were walking out. The rest of us had ours when we returned home almost four hours later. It kept in the cooker beautifully, even with the cheese added in before we left.


This sounds great! I have an Aroma food/rice steamer model, I do have a cook setting but I have to give it a time limit - about how long should I let this cook? 20 min or so?


----------



## Leslie

I have a batch of of cheesy-noodle goulash in my Zo right now...it looked good as I mixed it up. I'll report back!

L


----------



## Leslie

Reporting back: I thought it was great.

My husband made some snotty comments about "fifties casseroles" but then he had seconds and thirds so I will just ignore the original remarks and call this recipe a keeper.

He did say it was too spicy but he is a bland mouth and I just ignore those type of comments.

L


----------



## hsuthard

Leslie said:


> Reporting back: I thought it was great.
> 
> My husband made some snotty comments about "fifties casseroles" but then he had seconds and thirds so I will just ignore the original remarks and call this recipe a keeper.
> 
> He did say it was too spicy but he is a bland mouth and I just ignore those type of comments.
> 
> L


I'm glad you liked it! We had it again this weekend. My daughter said it was too spicy, too, but she still ate it. We put some French's fried onions (the ones from a can for green bean casseroles) on top for a little extra crunch and it was a nice addition.


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> I'm glad you liked it! We had it again this weekend. My daughter said it was too spicy, too, but she still ate it. We put some French's fried onions (the ones from a can for green bean casseroles) on top for a little extra crunch and it was a nice addition.


Oh, that's a good idea.

I wonder what's making it too spicy for the bland mouths? 1 tsp. of chili powder doesn't seem to be all that much.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie, it could be the Ro-tel.  I have found that some cans are spicier than others and it does come in mild, medium and hot.


----------



## sebat

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie, it could be the Ro-tel. I have found that some cans are spicier than others and it does come in mild, medium and hot.


I'll second that. Maybe you grabbed the wrong can or just got one that was hotter than usual.


----------



## Leslie

sebat said:


> I'll second that. Maybe you grabbed the wrong can or just got one that was hotter than usual.


Ah, thanks for that, Sebat and B-Kay. I'll have to look at the can. This is one of the things I ordered on my shopping spree from Amazon last week.

L


----------



## hsuthard

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie, it could be the Ro-tel. I have found that some cans are spicier than others and it does come in mild, medium and hot.


I had no idea it came in levels of spiciness. I'll have to pay more attention next time!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm going to try the cheesy noodle goulash soon. My husband and I love spicy foods, so I'm sure we will like it. I'll have to try to lighten it up a bit so that it doesn't "cost" too many Weight Watchers points, but I'm sure I can still make it taste very good.  By the way, I LOVE "50's" casseroles, as they remind me of my mother's wonderful home cooking!


----------



## sebat

I made this tonight and we all loved it. I think I'll double the amount of onion the next time.

*Orange Rice Pilaf*

A great side dish for chicken, pork or fish.

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 cup onion, finely chopped or 1 tablespoon dried onion flakes
- Grated zest of 1 orange
- Juice of 2 oranges plus enough chicken broth to make 1 3/4 cups liquid
1 cup long-grain rice
1/2 teaspoon Kosher salt
1/4 cup slivered toasted almonds, for garnish

Add all ingredients to inner pot, except toasted almonds. Close lid, press the Steam/Cook button and cook until liquid evaporates, 
about 20 minutes. Allow to stand for 10 minutes. Spoon into a serving bowl, top with toasted almonds and serve immediately.

Goes well with almost any fish, chicken, or pork dish.


----------



## Flechette

hsuthard said:


> I tried a new recipe last night from my new cookbook (Rice Cooker Meals). It was a BIG hit! I think all five of us went back for seconds. I realized later that I doubled the amount of cheese it called for, but no one seemed to mind.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Cheesy Noodle Goulash
> 
> 1.5 cups water
> 1 tbsp olive oil
> 2 c egg noodles, uncooked
> 1 lb. ground beef, browned & drained
> Salt & Pepper, to taste
> 1 tsp. chili powder
> 1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
> 1 10-oz. can diced tomatoes with green chili (Ro-Tel)
> 1 onion, chopped
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/4-lb. block of processed cheese cut in pieces (I used a full 1-lb. block of Velveeta!)
> 
> Put noodles in rice cooker with water and oil, stir well to coat noodles with oily water to keep them from clumping together.
> 
> Add all ingredients except cheese, stir, cover, and press down cook switch. Once meal is cooked and rice cooker goes to Warm mode, add cheese, stir well to mix, and then serve.
> 
> I bet this would be equally good with cream cheese instead of the Velveeta. Next time I'll probably use 1/2-lb. of cheese; it sure was good using the entire 1-lb. block!
> 
> Oh, and I made this right before we had to leave the house. My daughter had a small bowl as we were walking out. The rest of us had ours when we returned home almost four hours later. It kept in the cooker beautifully, even with the cheese added in before we left.


Tried this last night, Instant new favorite! I did add 1 diced green bell pepper and about 2/3 a cup sliced mushrooms. Hmmm used Hunts dice totmatoes w/ chilies mild. I tossed in some mexician spices while browning the meat. and used 1/2 pound of Velveeta Hubby said it reminded him of Hamburger helper, but a lot tastier and less salty.

So a big thanks! I can foresee this being served frequently ;-}


----------



## rho

I think I might try this this week - but with less spicy tomatoes (hubby is a spice whimp and even rotel is too spicy for him lol)  I can mix in some Rooster or tabasco sauce in mine to spice it up later -- sounds like a perfect "We both are too sick to really cook" meal right now to me ... 

edited to add - I just realized I have some of the French Fried onion things coming in my PeaPod order today too - yummy

Oh I forgot - this should fit in my 5.5 cup Zo.  right??


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> I think I might try this this week - but with less spicy tomatoes (hubby is a spice whimp and even rotel is too spicy for him lol) I can mix in some Rooster or tabasco sauce in mine to spice it up later -- sounds like a perfect "We both are too sick to really cook" meal right now to me ...
> 
> edited to add - I just realized I have some of the French Fried onion things coming in my PeaPod order today too - yummy
> 
> Oh I forgot - this should fit in my 5.5 cup Zo. right??


Yes, that's the size I cooked it in and it was fine. The pot was pretty full but it wasn't overflowing or anything.

L


----------



## rho

thanks I think this will be tomorrows "Snow is on its way" dinner ...


----------



## Leslie

We're cooking up another batch of cheesy noodle goulash tonight....yum!

L


----------



## rho

I made it the other day - it is a very forgiving recipe - I used regular stewed tomatoes that I cut the tomatoes up more - and since I didn't have any tomato sauce but I did have a can of Manwich I mixed those together for the right amount of liquid -- it was good - I think I would love it with rotel and the chili so I am going to make it for myself when hubster goes on a trip


----------



## hsuthard

I just visited the author's website from my Rice Cooker Meals cookbook and noticed he has a deal going: $4.95 for the ebook version of his cookbook!

http://ricecookermeals.com/index.html

This is the cookbook with the Cheesy Noodle Goulash recipe and Jambalaya and several others I've made and enjoyed.

I also sent him an email asking about how to convert slow cooker recipes to rice cooker recipes, if that's even possible. My guess is that it must be, but I can't figure out how.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for this link, Holly. I just bought the cookbook and the recipes look good, except every single one has "one stick of butter, chopped." Huh? I will definitely be cutting down on the butter and I am sure the recipe will be fine (and better for my heart).

I am feeling like a sentimental mom today. I am thinking I might order my son a rice cooker and have it shipped to him at college. I am worried that he is not eating healthy enough.

L


----------



## Leslie

Well, I did order Lance a rice cooker. This one:











It was only $29.99 and I have free prime shipping. Yes, I have a more expensive Zo and looked at that for him, but as an impulse purchase, this seemed a better deal. And it gets good reviews. Anyone here own this Aroma? Comments?

I also ordered him a copy of the "one stick of butter, chopped" cookbook (in paper, not Kindle). It was only $9.32 and the variety of one pot meals appealed to me, since I think that is mostly what he will be interested in cooking.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie. . . . .you say you got your SON a rice cooker with PINK FLOWERS on it. . . . . . .I'm all for not conforming to gender stereotypes but. . . .


----------



## akpak

Agreed... Send him some skull and flame stickers too so he can cover them up!


----------



## Leslie

Maybe it will appeal to his "sensitive new age" side. Or he won't notice. Or his girlfriend will like it. Or he'll call me up and scream. 

To be honest, I didn't even notice. We'll see what Lance says. LOL

L


----------



## 4Katie

I wish I could figure out what I'm doing wrong...

I've made Uncle Ben's white rice a few times, always with different results. Often I have small patches of brown burnt rice at the bottom. The instructions say it can keep warm for up to two hours, but I thought maybe that was the problem. Also, I found out that Uncle Ben's needs to be cooked differently than regular white rice. Yesterday I made it according to the proper instructions, and let it steam for 10 minutes after cooking, and there was still patches of burnt rice on the bottom.

Am I supposed to stir it at some point? I haven't done that, because I was always taught not to lift the lid while rice is cooking.

Can anybody help?


----------



## akpak

Some cookers (mine included) aren't really that good at the "warm" thing. As soon as mine clicks itself off "cook" I run over there, stir and server. Otherwise it gets burnt on the bottom. But then, my rice cooker is cheap


----------



## Leslie

4Katie said:


> I wish I could figure out what I'm doing wrong...
> 
> I've made Uncle Ben's white rice a few times, always with different results. Often I have small patches of brown burnt rice at the bottom. The instructions say it can keep warm for up to two hours, but I thought maybe that was the problem. Also, I found out that Uncle Ben's needs to be cooked differently than regular white rice. Yesterday I made it according to the proper instructions, and let it steam for 10 minutes after cooking, and there was still patches of burnt rice on the bottom.
> 
> Am I supposed to stir it at some point? I haven't done that, because I was always taught not to lift the lid while rice is cooking.
> 
> Can anybody help?


I would suggest getting some plain ordinary long grain rice, like Carolina or River Brand, and try cooking that, exactly following the rice cooker directions. If that comes out okay, then you know the problem was the Uncle Ben's rice. If it burns and sticks, then you know the problem is with your rice cooker, and you can work on troubleshooting that. Like akjak says, maybe the issue is with the warm function.

L


----------



## 4Katie

Thank you both for responding. I'm gonna try again tonight. I'll give it a stir when the cooking time is finished, and not let it stay on 'warm' for long.


----------



## Flechette

I've found I have to play with the amount of water called for w/ my Aroma.  In general where the marking on the cooking tin says 2 I'll go up to the 2.5 or 3 marking for 2 scoops of rice~

also rinsing the rice first and tossing in a tablespoon of oil (canola or olive) also helps

Good Luck!


----------



## 4Katie

Flechette said:


> I've found I have to play with the amount of water called for w/ my Aroma. In general where the marking on the cooking tin says 2 I'll go up to the 2.5 or 3 marking for 2 scoops of rice~
> 
> also rinsing the rice first and tossing in a tablespoon of oil (canola or olive) also helps
> 
> Good Luck!


I've noticed that too. I don't use the marks on the bowl - I measure, and then add a bit more water. I think I need to start adding a bit more.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## louiseb

I have a stainless steel bowl in mine, and I find if I turn it off when it is done and then let it sit for at least 15 minutes before messing with it it never sticks. Maybe that is what you mean by steam though? When I would turn it off and then stir immediately I was always scraping some of the bottom


----------



## Leslie

I talked to my son last night. He loves his rice cooker and has used it everyday since he received it to make...rice! He hasn't experimented with anything else yet. He doesn't mind the pink flowers, either. LOL. A young man who is comfortable in his skin!

L


----------



## Jane917

I am making macaroni and cheese in my rice cooker tonight!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I am making macaroni and cheese in my rice cooker tonight!


If you have a good recipe to share, please post it here...


----------



## Kindled Spirit

rla1996 said:


> I made this recipe yesterday and my dh really loved it.
> I left out the corn and cheese and it was still wonderful. I also added a shredded chicken breast when it was finished cooking. The tomatoes and green chillies give this rice a little zip.
> 
> *Rice and Black Beans*
> 
> 1 cup uncooked rice
> 1 (10oz) can diced tomatoes with green chillies
> 1 (14 1/2oz) can chicken broth
> 1 (15 1/4 oz) can black beans
> 1 (14 3/4 oz) can sweet corn (optional)
> 1 cup cheese (optional)
> 
> drain tomatoes, black beans, corn and put in rice cooker.
> add rice and chicken broth and stir
> cook until cooker stops.
> add cheese to top.
> 
> Enjoy.


Cooking this in my rice cooker right now. Used jasmine rice. It smells wonderful, can't wait to try it.


----------



## hsuthard

My rice cooker did triple duty today!

Oatmeal for breakfast; arborio rice for dinner (with sausage and veggies cooked separately); leftover rice is cooking into rice pudding as I type. 

Boy do I love that rice cooker!

I might have to try the Rice and Black Beans tomorrow. I like the thought of adding corn and black beans.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

The rice and black beans were very tasty. I think would have been even better with a little sour cream on top, but still very good. Love my rice cooker also.


----------



## Jane917

Macaroni and cheese in the rice cooker, as strange as it seems, was very very good! I don't have the recipe in front of me, but if you google "macaroni cheese rice cooker" it should be the first recipe that pops up.


----------



## Jen

Kindled Spirit said:


> The rice and black beans were very tasty. I think would have been even better with a little sour cream on top, but still very good. Love my rice cooker also.


I make this, and top it with avacado and a dab of sour cream. YUMMY! Sometimes I even just take regular brown rice, mix in black beans, then top it with salsa, avacado and sour cream.


----------



## Cammie

Shizu said:


> Humm, I didn't know I could get this here. Maybe I'll get this. It's too heavy to bring from Japan... Thanks for asking about the rice cooker.  Anyways, I use this in Japan. Rice taste best when cooked with this. I buy unpolished rice (brown rice) and polish rice right before cooking. Or I cook unpolished rice since it's good for the health. With this every rice shines and tenderness is just right. It's very easy to cook with this too. Just need to watch the flame and time or else it will burn (but burn taste good too and my husband love it.) It seems there's recipes in their site. You can cook those with electric rice cooker too.


Shizu,

I have been intrigued by this rice cooker ever since you posted last May. I grew up in an Asian household. Our family eats rice almost every day. I have a Zojirushi and a Sanyo rice cooker. Both work well and make good rice. I have cooked some wonderful dishes in Japanese clay pots in the past. But, I have never use one that was specifically designed to cook rice. I really wondered if the rice would taste even better cooked in a clay pot. So, I bought a Kamado-san today. I carefully followed the directions for seasoning the pot. Then, I made a batch of of the best rice I have ever had. I was blown away by the taste and flavor. The Kamado-san is pricey but worth every penny in my opinion. I'm going to try some of the recipes on the website. I was wondering if you had any favorite recipes you like to make with the Kamado-san? Thank you so much for posting about this clay pot rice cooker.


----------



## anivyl

4Katie - You know, I have an electric rice cooker here that does the whole burning of rice too albeit slowly and so on. due to a very tiring/busy day, my head went spastic and I tried to cook rice WITHOUT water in it. The funniest thing was, because I was so out of it, my first reaction, once the rice was "cooked" was to chuck water into it and wait a few more minutes.

the rice actually cooked to perfection.

I think, instead of keeping it warm, the element is actually a lot hotter than necessary, thusly overcooking/burning the rice. putting more water in is one thing, but... for me, I am getting a new one.


----------



## 4Katie

I had very good luck when I turned the cooker off and stirred the rice at the end of the cooking time. But I'm disappointed I can't just set it and let it go.


----------



## Shizu

Cammie said:


> Shizu,
> 
> I have been intrigued by this rice cooker ever since you posted last May. I grew up in an Asian household. Our family eats rice almost every day. I have a Zojirushi and a Sanyo rice cooker. Both work well and make good rice. I have cooked some wonderful dishes in Japanese clay pots in the past. But, I have never use one that was specifically designed to cook rice. I really wondered if the rice would taste even better cooked in a clay pot. So, I bought a Kamado-san today. I carefully followed the directions for seasoning the pot. Then, I made a batch of of the best rice I have ever had. I was blown away by the taste and flavor. The Kamado-san is pricey but worth every penny in my opinion. I'm going to try some of the recipes on the website. I was wondering if you had any favorite recipes you like to make with the Kamado-san? Thank you so much for posting about this clay pot rice cooker.


I feel the same way, you can't get this kind of rice with electric rice cooker. With Kamado-san, every rice is shinny, separate and tasty. I was in Japan last month so I brought one back. lol I love white rice so I haven't try any recipe yet. Maybe I will and I'll let you know if I found good one.  Let me know if you find one too.


----------



## ak rain

can someone tell me if this would work in the rice cooker? sylvia

This Epicurious.com recipe:
Rice Pudding "Gonzo" has been sent to you by a friend.
You can view the complete recipe online at: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/106089?mbid=ipapp

Rice Pudding "Gonzo"
2 quarts whole milk
1 cup long-grain white rice (do not rinse)
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs
1 cup heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

Bring milk, rice, sugar, butter, vanilla, and salt to a boil in a 4-quart heavy saucepan over moderately high heat, then reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, stirring frequently, until rice is very tender, about 1 hour.
Just before rice mixture finishes cooking, whisk eggs lightly in a bowl. Remove pan from heat and slowly add 1 cup of rice mixture to eggs, whisking constantly. Stir egg mixture into remaining rice mixture in pan, then stir in cream.
Pour pudding into a 13- by 9-inch glass or ceramic baking dish (3-quart capacity) and sprinkle with cinnamon. Chill pudding, covered, at least 3 hours.

Cooks' note:
•Pudding can be chilled, covered, up to 3 days.
Gourmet
January 2002


----------



## Leslie

My husband hasn't been as excited about the rice cooker as I have been--he's not a gadget guy--but he's slowly coming 'round to realizing that it is a pretty useful and nifty little appliance. On Thursday (an evening when I got home late) he actually used it to cook rice and this was the first time he didn't call me up to ask me how much rice to put in, or how much water. Then, last night, he asked me to make some rice to go with lamb chops. I was fine with that, he was doing the rest of the cooking, and how hard is it to measure a cup of rice, add water and push a button? LOL.

Anyway, I got up from my computer for my big cooking job and guess what? The little clear plastic measuring cup that came with my Zo was missing! (The turquoise one was still there.) I had to keep myself from hitting the roof because this is a hot button between us: I contend that he never, ever puts things away where they go; he contends that it doesn't make a difference; I point out that I waste all sorts of time looking for the item(s) that are always in their new home and never in their old home. Anyway, the point is, the first time he used the rice cooker solo, the measuring cup disappeared from its home on the shelf where it has happily lived for the past six months.

Trying not to sound too pissy, I asked him where the cup was. At first he denied it was missing, then he started looking in all the possible places (cabinet with the Tupperware, utensil drawer, etc. ) and less possible places (freezer, bathroom cabinet). No luck. He can't find it so he starts in with the line, "Just use a regular measuring cup, I am sure it is the same size" and I immediately retort, "If it was the same size, they wouldn't have included a special one with the rice cooker!"

I ended up using the turquoise cup (which I have no idea if it is bigger or smaller), thinking all the time that he must have thrown the other one away and wondering if I can order a replacement from Zojirushi and how much will that cost anyway and how much will they charge for shipping? All for a damn measuring cup. I was annoyed. But I bit my tongue because really, is it worth getting into a fight over a stupid plastic measuring cup? (The devil in me said yes but in this case, the angel prevailed.)

Then, in the middle of the night, I woke up and had a brainstorm! I didn't get up then but I did remember and first thing in the morning when I woke up, I showed this to my husband (who had already been up for an hour...)










The true definition of "a happy ending." LOL.


----------



## lynninva

I swear my DH never puts kitchen items in the same place twice.  I fuss about this to some extent, but he does dishes more than me, so I do resist at times.  The kids get upset if he moves anything of theirs, because he doesn't usually remember where he puts things (or that he even touched the item).  I tell them it is job security for me - my job at home is to know where everything is.  

I think the rice cup is supposed to be 6 oz in US measurements.  Maybe you should determine the volume with a regular measuring cup, just in case it disappears again.


----------



## Cindy416

I guess I'm a bit different as far as the rice cup goes. I just measure my rice like I always did, and it's always perfect. Very seldom do I want to use 6 or 12 oz. of rice, so it is just much easier to weigh or measure it as before.


----------



## angelad

Leslie that's awesome


----------



## 4Katie

Does the rice cooker cup really matter? I wouldn't think it would make any difference, as long as you use the same cup for the rice and the water.


----------



## mlewis78

I used the turquoise cup until I lost it (and I'm the only person living here) and have been using the clear one ever since. I wonder if it fell behind the refrigerator.


----------



## Leslie

4Katie said:


> Does the rice cooker cup really matter? I wouldn't think it would make any difference, as long as you use the same cup for the rice and the water.


The instructions with my Zo say to use the clear cup for "regular" rice (not pre-washed) and add water to the lines on the bowl of the rice cooker. So that's what I have been doing with perfect results every time. Hence, my anxiety when the clear cup went missing...

L


----------



## mlewis78

I use the recipe on the bag of brown rice.  I don't know what size cup they intended, but I use the cups that came with my Zo.  For just one serving, I use 1/2 cup rice and 1 cup of water and add a little extra virgin olive oil.  Same for the steel-cut oats but without the olive oil.  So I haven't been looking at the lines in the pot, but I do recall seeing that in the instruction book.


----------



## anivyl

after weeks of hunting, ebay searching, queries and so on, I have decided to not buy a zojirushi rice cooker for various reasons. most importantly, I didn't want something to die and have to hunt down an overseas vendor. I know the rice cooker is most likely to be reliable. hell, my family went through decades with 1 brandless rice cooker until I dropped it while moving house and the new brandless rice cooker survived another decade. nevertheless, I wasn't about to throw things to chance.

I went up to visit a friend over the weekend who is new to Sydney/Australia as a whole. She's never been to most places since she arrived 3 months ago and we took the excuse to visit Cabramatta - the unofficial Chinatown/Viettown. In short, I found my rice cooker and paid the price for it too (funnily, they had zojirushi kettles and mr bentos!). It's a tiger JAH a10a, similar to Zojirushi's micom rice cookers (rather than the fuzzy logics, but it has timers built in so it's pretty much the same to me). I already had some rice cooked for the next few days, but I am quite excited to get something going the next time I cook rice!

here's how it looks

















All in all... there's still something I want to say here. I have lived away from home for the last 7 years of my life. there were many things I have always taken for granted: the rice cooker, the constant presence of clean & boiled water, the rice, the steamed food, curry... everything.

In getting myself the Kindle, I have inadvertently found myself on the foodie path back home. How this even happened is still amusing me. But shopping for my rice cooker the other day, seeing the kettle that constant re-boils itself... It brought back so many memories that it's amazing. Then realising I am now grown up (HAH! guess what it took to remind me of that hahaha), that I am now buying my own kitchenwares, it's an amazing feeling.

Thank you, you enablers.

p.s. and no more burning of rice, thank god LOL


----------



## rho

and who would have thought you would find all these enablers on a Kindle board huh?   

But now you have to share some recipes for the curry you will be making since you are going to be playing with recipes now you know   

enjoy!


----------



## Candee15

I have a beautiful stainless and black Aroma cooker that I bought about a year ago. All I have made in it is RICE. I know, I know. I feel sooooo silly after finding this forum. I'm excited now. This is opening a whole new world to me of using my rice cooker AND reading on my Kindle while dinner is cooking. Ooooooh. More time reading, and it will look like I have been slaving away over a hot rice cooker <lol>.

I'm so happy to have found this thread. Thank you, Everyone, for great suggestions.


----------



## anivyl

Rho - you know what, I am on Shizu's mailing list for recipes and all... but i completely forgot about the recipe thread!  how does that work. anyways, I should probably chuck a recipe in for curry paste recipe - it's awesomesauce!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Candee15 said:


> I have a beautiful stainless and black Aroma cooker that I bought about a year ago. All I have made in it is RICE. I know, I know. I feel sooooo silly after finding this forum. I'm excited now. This is opening a whole new world to me of using my rice cooker AND reading on my Kindle while dinner is cooking. Ooooooh. More time reading, and it will look like I have been slaving away over a hot rice cooker <lol>.
> 
> I'm so happy to have found this thread. Thank you, Everyone, for great suggestions.


You'll love cooking other things in it, as you can tell by some of our posts. I finally fixed rice in mine today (jasmine rice with mustard seeds...yum!). Earlier in the week, I fixed bbq country-style ribs, okra and tomatoes, and steamed cauliflower in it. It's so handy to just put the ingredients in, set it, and let it do its thing.


----------



## rho

anivyl said:


> Rho - you know what, I am on Shizu's mailing list for recipes and all... but i completely forgot about the recipe thread!  how does that work. anyways, I should probably chuck a recipe in for curry paste recipe - it's awesomesauce!!!!


you know I'm not sure - but if you post it in here we will see it for sure -- maybe PM her - I love the KB recipe list on my Kindle


----------



## DYB

Okay, well ya'll did it. I went out and got me a rice maker today. I made rice already - interesting... Fast. But a bit on the dry side. Perhaps I just need to add more water Also, the instructions said they don't recommend making less than 2 cups of rice. Well, that ends up being 4 cups of cooked rice, which will last me at least a week. I think I may not adhere to that recommendation in the future... (This is a Cuisinart 4-cup rice maker.)


----------



## Jane917

For the two of us I use 1/2 cup rice, and it works out fine. I have a 3.5 cup rice cooker.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I made the mac & cheese today and it was a huge hit with my hubs and son!!!


----------



## DYB

Jane917 said:


> For the two of us I use 1/2 cup rice, and it works out fine. I have a 3.5 cup rice cooker.


I'm usually cooking just for myself. So 2 cups is really a bit nutty! How much water do you put in? 1 cup for 1/2 cup of rice?


----------



## Jane917

I never measure the water. I just fill it up to the line for .5 cup rice. When I cook rice on the stove, I put in enough water to come up to my first knuckle on my index finger.


----------



## Leslie

DYB said:


> I'm usually cooking just for myself. So 2 cups is really a bit nutty! How much water do you put in? 1 cup for 1/2 cup of rice?


The ratio is usually 1 cup rice: 2 cups water so yes, I think 1 cup for 1/2 c of rice should be about right.

L


----------



## bookfiend

I just wanted to bump this thread, because it is one that always brings Dona to mind for me.  Her tireless search for a ricemaker, then her enthusiastic embracement of it.  She was such a prominent member of the Kindle boards family,  it will never be the same here without her.


----------



## sharyn

bookfiend said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread, because it is one that always brings Dona to mind for me. Her tireless search for a ricemaker, then her enthusiastic embracement of it. She was such a prominent member of the Kindle boards family, it will never be the same here without her.


I missed something...What happened?


----------



## Cindy416

sharyn said:


> I missed something...What happened?


She passed away unexpectedly last week, Sharon. We're all still in shock.


----------



## sharyn

Cindy416 said:


> She passed away unexpectedly last week, Sharon. We're all still in shock.


Thanks. I just read several threads about it. She and I PM'd a lot at one point -- I had at one time looked at moving to near where she lived in Mexico, before we ended up in south Florida -- and I liked her a lot. Nice lady. She'll be missed.


----------



## KindleMom

Roger Ebert's Rice Cooker Cookbook is finally coming out. I don't know when and so far there's no listing on the Kindle, but I find I prefer cookbooks in DTB form. I think I'm going to love this one. 

​


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> Roger Ebert's Rice Cooker Cookbook is finally coming out. I don't know when and so far there's no listing on the Kindle, but I find I prefer cookbooks in DTB form. I think I'm going to love this one.
> 
> ​


Thanks for that link. I just pre-ordered the book. The confirmation says that I should receive it on September 23rd. Like you said, I have come to learn that I prefer cookbooks in paper, not on my Kindle.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for the reminder about Roger Ebert's rice cookbook. I, too, much prefer cookbooks in DTB form. (They aren't bad on my iPad, but are still better on paper.)


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for the tip on this cookbook. I didn't even know it was in the works. I have pre-ordered.


----------



## Leslie

I received Roger's cookbook today and after a quick read through I have to say...it's pretty disappointing. 110 pages and lots of the content is comments from various people on Roger's blog. Someone posted a recipe for Shrimp and Grits from Crook's Corner in Chapel Hill, NC --- a dish I have eaten and loved at that restaurant so I was excited to see the recipe. But, um, no instructions for how to make the grits? No quantity, how much water, what type of grits? Not too impressed.

Maybe I'll find one or two recipes that are worthwhile but right now, this cookbook isn't zinging me.

L


----------



## Jen

I'm sad to hear that Leslie.  I haven't ordered it yet, but I was planning on it.  Let us know if you like it any better after sifting all the way through it and try a few recipes.  

I need to get more adventurous with my rice cooker.  99% of the time I just make brown rice!  Then mix in black beans, and top with avacado & salsa.  I seriously eat this every week - I'm boring!  I need some things just as yummy & healthy - and EASY!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Jen there are some really good recipes in this thread.  Have you browsed through to check any of them out?


----------



## Leslie

I am not the only person who was disappointed in Roger's cookbook:

http://www.pressherald.com/life/foodanddining/cookbook-corner_2010-09-22.html

Cookbook Corner: 'The Pot and How to Use It: The Mystery and Romance of the Rice Cooker'
By Meredith Goad [email protected]
Staff Writer

In "The Pot and How to Use It: The Mystery and Romance of the Rice Cooker" (Andrews McMeel, $14.00), movie critic Roger Ebert brags about how he took his rice cooker to movie festivals, goes on rants about salt, and says he doesn't need a cookbook to make something that tastes good.

That's about it.

Here's what you get for your $14.99, which would probably be better spent on a rice cooker:

• Ebert's advice on how to make soup: "Assemble your ingredients. Throw them in the pot. Add enough water to make it soup." Oh yes, he adds that if you want any flavor in that soup, add bouillon or instant stock mix.

• A handful of so-so recipes.

• An entire chapter that is nothing but comments people made about rice cookers on Ebert's blog.

• A chart with metric conversions and equivalents, including oven temperatures. Why would you need an oven if the whole point of the book is that you can make anything (except souffles, as Ebert points out) in your rice cooker?

I have always loved Roger Ebert's movie reviews. But this book seems like it was thrown together by some cynical publisher who was looking for a way to make a quick buck.

And yes, because this book was so bad, I'm going for the cheap shot: Two thumbs down. Way down.

Like Meredith, I've always enjoyed Roger's movie reviews but this cookbook is a big disappointment.

L


----------



## 4Katie

> Two thumbs down.


lol


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I just found this thread...are the recipes housed in one central location on here?


----------



## Leslie

Hippie2MARS said:


> I just found this thread...are the recipes housed in one central location on here?


The rice cooker recipes are all on this thread, but they are scattered throughout, not put together in one post or anything.

Welcome!

L


----------



## cmg.sweet

A couple months ago I went to use my well-loved 8 year old very basic 4-cup rice cooker (the kind with just the little toggle you push down to start it) and after the smoke cleared realized it might be time for a new one.  My DH, on the other hand, felt that we didn't need another "gadget" and that we could just make rice in a pot like "normal" people.  I think I've made rice 1 time since then.

So...fast forward to yesterday and imagine my surprise when he was excited that I had finally decided to replace the rice cooker after all (after reading the first page of this thread yesterday I decided it was time to get a new one).  KB enabling strikes again!  Now I'm going to go back and check out some of the recipes in the thread.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was just looking online for the owners manual for my new rice cooker and came across this site (I hope I'm not sharing something that has already been shared):

http://www.aroma-housewares.com/kitchen/appliances/easy-recipes/for/Rice%20Cookers.html


----------



## Christine Merrill

Ok, I get it now.

I was at the outlet mall kitchen store, looking at pots and pans.

And I wandered down the aisles and said to my husband, "We should look at rice cookers.'

A total stranger said, "They're over here.  I can't live without mine."

So I bought one.  I forgot to buy rice, though.  Had to make due with the last of the bag here.  I made Spanish rice, guessing on ingredients, grabbing whatever was handy.  The recipe needed work.  Not enough spice or salt.

But the texture was perfect.
Hamilton Beach Digital Simplicity.

Will be buying more rice and experimenting further.


----------



## lonestar

I just found this thread a few days ago and have not yet browsed through to look for recipes.  I was inspired though to dig my rice cooker out and made some rice yesterday.  The machine is basic but does have a warm setting.  I thought the rice was too cooked but my husband loved it.  I added some of my favorite seasoning- Knorr Tomate and some peas.  The taste was good.

We are planning to keep working with the cooker to see what we can do.


----------



## Jen

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Jen there are some really good recipes in this thread. Have you browsed through to check any of them out?


I have!! I've copied/pasted and printed them all, AND I have two really good rice cooker books.....it's more about getting motivated to get the ingredients and TRY some of them!! I need to get better about looking at the recipes before grocery shopping. Too often I go on a whim on my lunch break to just get basics, then I never have the ingredients I need. Obviously I don't cook much...which is another reason I love the rice cooker so much. I just need to try more of the easy ones!


----------



## lonestar

I'm inspired.  We'll be gone for a week and away from the rice cooker but when we get back, I'm on it.  In the meantime, I will copy some of the recipes here and do some more research.  My husband loves plain white rice.  I have always browned my rice in olive oil and garlic.  Then cooked it with onion, bell peppers, tomatoes, Knorr tomate, crushed cumin and cilantro.  Can I put all those things in the rice cooker?


----------



## Tripp

I have used my rice cooker for a few recipes.  I have tried the mac and cheese, it was a little too dry for me but tasted good.  I have made some "fried" rice by cooking the rice and adding ham, peas, green onions, scrambled eggs and teriyaki sauce at the end.  I have also made steel cut oats which has become one of my favorite things.  

I got to the point that I use it so much during the week that I have gone to the Cash N Carry to get my rice in bulk.  Much cheaper and I don't run out as quickly.

There are also great rice cooker cook books that give all sorts of ideas for recipes.  In fact, I am sure that some of them are in this thread if you have an hour or two to search...


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My absolute favorite way to jazz up plain ol' rice is to add 1 T butter, 1 T soy sauce and one can of mushrooms. I add everything right in the rice cooker and just set it and forget it. LOVE IT!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hippie2MARS said:


> My absolute favorite way to jazz up plain ol' rice is to add 1 T butter, 1 T soy sauce and one can of mushrooms. I add everything right in the rice cooker and just set it and forget it. LOVE IT!


Packet of Lipton onion soup mix instead of soy sauce. . . . . . Or use a can of French Onion Soup as part of the liquid. . . . . .


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh Ann that sounds yummy!


----------



## Rita

I have never had a rice cooker. I've always cooked mine on the stove top. Can someone tell me why they are so great? What are the benefits? 

Coming to KB has been great and bad at the same time. I'm finding so many interesting things that I've never heard of to buy and try!!


----------



## vermontcathy

Rita said:


> I have never had a rice cooker. I've always cooked mine on the stove top. Can someone tell me why they are so great? What are the benefits?


I made rice fairly frequently on the stove and it usually came out gummy and sticky, and/or stuck a little to the bottom of the pot. I tried to improve, and watched the pot carefully to make sure it wasn't too high or too low, but this always happened, especially with brown rice. Now with my rice cooker, I dump everything in, press the button, and it comes out perfectly, and I don't have to babysit it. I can start some brown rice cooking when I come home from the gym, and then go take a shower or go out to the garden, or READ, and I don't have to watch the pot.


----------



## Leslie

Rita said:


> I have never had a rice cooker. I've always cooked mine on the stove top. Can someone tell me why they are so great? What are the benefits?


Being a former stove top rice cooker myself, the biggest benefit has been that now my husband knows how to cook rice. It was something that eluded him before.

Seriously, I like the ease. Dump the rice in and the water, close the cover, push the button, forget it. The kept warm mode works very well and will keep the rice warm for hours, so you don't have to worry about trying to time it to the rest of the meal.

Yesterday my husband had a chicken casserole planned for dinner. He got home from work, started the rice, then went and took a nap. One hour later, nap is finished, rice is done. He mixed all the rest of the casserole ingredients together and waited til I was on my way home before putting it in the oven to bake. Quick and easy.

At the beginning, I was experimenting with a bunch of other recipes, but lately, we've just been cooking rice. Lots of it, though, and it all comes out great.

L


----------



## Silver

I have a couple of brown rice, red rice and wild rice blends still in the pantry, but hubby and I just plain love jasmine rice.  White, long grain, fab flavor, fluffy, non-sticky rice.  Wouldn't be much good for sushi and stuff, but I pretty much stick to a cooker full of jasmine for side dishes.  Some minced garlic, a bit of EVOO, maybe some onion, chicken broth or bouillon. and heaven!  Give it a good stir when the Keep Warm cycle comes on to make sure it's nice and fluffy.  I had some basmati rice left that I wanted to use up, so I fixed beef stroganoff and cooked the basmati.  I figured with yummy heavily-flavored stroganoff over it we wouldn't be able to tell one white rice from another.  Wrong!  Still missed the jasmine.  Anyway, long story to say if you haven't made jasmine rice in your cooker might be time to give it a try.


----------



## bobavey

I don't know anything about rice cookers, but this thread makes me hungry.


----------



## Rita

What rice cooker do you recommend?


----------



## Cindy416

I bought this Sanyo fuzzy logic rice cooker about a year and a half ago, but it was less expensive than this one is. I love it, and have never had anything less than perfect results with it. (I use it for many things other than just rice.)










Since then, I have bought a couple of electric pressure cookers, both a Wolfgang Puck 5-qt. and a 6-qt. Fagor 3-in-1. Since both have rice cooking features, I often use the electric pressure cooker now instead of my rice cooker. (The pressure cooker cooks perfect rice in 6 minutes.)

I bought the Sanyo rice cooker and the Fagor electric pressure cooker from Amazon.com, as the prices there were much better than anywhere else. The Wolfgang Puck electric pressure cooker came from Dillards.


----------



## vermontcathy

First I bought this one because I liked that you could also steam veggies:



But it was terrible. It would foam up and rice-water would splatter out of the tiny hole in the lid and dribble all over, and the rice would be a little crunchy on the bottom. The directions said to open it and stir it half way through, so that was a pain.

So I gave in and got this one and I love it. No splatter, no crust on the bottom of the rice, perfect every time.


----------



## akpak

I need more counter space. I just don't have the ROOM for a nice rice cooker


----------



## lonestar

Getting hungry.  Love the ideas.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm thinking I want to try to convert a recipe for the rice cooker.  My mom makes this amazing chicken and rice casserole that has cream of mushroom soup in it.  If I were to add the cream of mushroom soup to rice in the rice cooker, should I add the water that the soup can calls for and the water that the rice maker calls for, or should I do a little less?  I'm thinking if I cube up the boneless skinless chicken real small I can probably just throw it in too.  May have to experiment next week.


----------



## Jane917

I love my Sanyo programmable rice cooker. Besides making rice, it gets used every Saturday for our oatmeal. Can't be beat!


----------



## Cindy416

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm thinking I want to try to convert a recipe for the rice cooker. My mom makes this amazing chicken and rice casserole that has cream of mushroom soup in it. If I were to add the cream of mushroom soup to rice in the rice cooker, should I add the water that the soup can calls for and the water that the rice maker calls for, or should I do a little less? I'm thinking if I cube up the boneless skinless chicken real small I can probably just throw it in too. May have to experiment next week.


I would probably heat the rice cooker and then thrown in the cubes chicken. I'd let it cook for a few minutes, and then I would add the rice and other ingredients. When using condensed soups in casseroles, I usually out the soup in a large measuring cup and then add enough other liquid (water, wine, broth, etc.) to make a bit more than the rice would normally require. I have come to the conclusion that the soup has a consistency that is thick enough that I usually want a little more liquid than I would use without the soup.


----------



## sebat

Cindy416 said:


> I would probably heat the rice cooker and then thrown in the cubes chicken. I'd let it cook for a few minutes, and then I would add the rice and other ingredients. When using condensed soups in casseroles, I usually out the soup in a large measuring cup and then add enough other liquid (water, wine, broth, etc.) to make a bit more than the rice would normally require. I have come to the conclusion that the soup has a consistency that is thick enough that I usually want a little more liquid than I would use without the soup.


I'll second this...

I tried to convert a rice recipe that had soup in it. It stayed soupy. This sounds like a pretty good way to adjust the liquid.


----------



## Christine Merrill

Any good recipes for rice pudding?  I tried the one that came with the machine, and found it a little bland.  Or have I missed them somewhere in this thread.

Of course, it's rice pudding, which is always a little bland.  I shouldn't have been surprised.  

But I am planning to stuff some peppers tonight, and am smiling at the thought of the soft fluffy rice that will be ready to go.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks Cindy415 and Sebat...I was thinking if I added the soup water and the rice water it would probably be too much, but I'm not a very good cook so I wanted a second opinion.  I'll let everyone know how it comes out when I try it.


----------



## Sienna_98

I'd have to pull out my cookbook which is at home b/c I've written down the actual amounts there, but for rice pudding (which I usually make around the holidays), I like to use dried cranberries instead of raisins, and ground cardamom instead of cinnamon.  I also add some orange zest.  All of which gets put in with the cooked rice and milk prior to hitting the 'porridge' button on my Zo.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm toying with the idea of putting together the rice cooker recipes into a Word document. Would anyone be interested in a copy if/when I find the time? The recipes wouldn't all be tried-and-true from my own personal experience, but I would include all that are here.


----------



## sem

Yes, yes, yes and thank you very much!


----------



## Neo

Cindy416 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of putting together the rice cooker recipes into a Word document. Would anyone be interested in a copy if/when I find the time? The recipes wouldn't all be tried-and-true from my own personal experience, but I would include all that are here.


Oh yes, totally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be so sweet of you!!!!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

That'd be great!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I'd like a copy too, Please!


----------



## Jen

Shizu used to update a KB recipe book - I have a PDF of it, which includes lots of rice cooker recipes.  I also put some of my favorites into a word document.  If anyone wants either of these, feel free to PM me with your e-mail address!


----------



## Monica of NY

Cindy416 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of putting together the rice cooker recipes into a Word document. Would anyone be interested in a copy if/when I find the time? The recipes wouldn't all be tried-and-true from my own personal experience, but I would include all that are here.


I just recently began reading through this thread and it would be wonderful to have the recipes all in one place-definitely interested!


----------



## Cindy416

Jen said:


> Shizu used to update a KB recipe book - I have a PDF of it, which includes lots of rice cooker recipes. I also put some of my favorites into a word document. If anyone wants either of these, feel free to PM me with your e-mail address!


I remember when I used to receive updates from her, but she apparently hasn't had time for awhile. I'll try to pick up the slack. It may take me a few days, but maybe not if I can cut & paste. I really appreciated the work that she did.


----------



## Christine Merrill

I'm also interested in any collections of recipes, rice or otherwise.  And thank you for being organized enough to consider putting it together.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cindy416 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of putting together the rice cooker recipes into a Word document. Would anyone be interested in a copy if/when I find the time? The recipes wouldn't all be tried-and-true from my own personal experience, but I would include all that are here.


Absolutely!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm about half finished with the recipes on this thread. Should finish today. So far, I've just attributed the recipe to the poster and included the date so that we can access the post to see if there are any responses to the posting. I've left the comments that posters have made, many of which either explain why/how the recipe came to be, what changes might be made, and/or how the recipe was received by the posters' friends and families.  I'm saving it in .doc format, making it usable by Word versions from the '97 version and later.  I can save it as a .docx file so that it's usable by Word 2007.  I wish I knew how to adapt Word documents so that they are in e-book format, but I don't know how to do that. My daughter does, I'm sure, so there's a chance that she can show me sometime. 

Once I get this put together and sent to those who want it, I'll see about adding recipes from the pressure cooker thread, as well as the KitchenAid one and any other threads that have recipes. Let me know if you know the location of other recipes.  (I love to cook, and am doing this partly to refresh my memory about what recipes have been posted here.)


----------



## akpak

Cindy, use a program like Stanza or Calibre to convert the .doc to Kindle format


----------



## Cindy416

akpak said:


> Cindy, use a program like Stanza or Calibre to convert the .doc to Kindle format


I can do that.  Thanks.


----------



## akpak

Even better, once you have them all collected, send the "book" to Harvey. Maybe he can submit it to Amazon, we can all buy it for $1 and make KindleBoards some money!


----------



## Tripp

Add me to the list.  
And akpak, what a good idea.


----------



## Cindy416

akpak said:


> Even better, once you have them all collected, send the "book" to Harvey. Maybe he can submit it to Amazon, we can all buy it for $1 and make KindleBoards some money!


I don't know if I'll have the time to make it worth $1. We'll see.


----------



## KBoards Admin

akpak said:


> Even better, once you have them all collected, send the "book" to Harvey. Maybe he can submit it to Amazon, we can all buy it for $1 and make KindleBoards some money!


Oh please, no more money-making ideas!


----------



## Leslie

Cindy, this is great that you are doing this. I'd love a copy when you are done.

Everyone, if it is a Word doc, you can just email it to your Kindle and it will be converted for you.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Cindy, this is great that you are doing this. I'd love a copy when you are done.
> 
> Everyone, if it is a Word doc, you can just email it to your Kindle and it will be converted for you.
> 
> L


I didn't realize that Word documents would be converted automatically. Do we send them to the same email address to which that we would send a .pdf file? (I've never used that feature. Megan has told me about sending .pdf files to my @free.kindle.com address. Is that where we would send Word files?) Thanks. Sorry to sound dense, as I'm really very tech savvy. Just haven't used that feature yet.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I didn't realize that Word documents would be converted automatically. Do we send them to the same email address to which that we would send a .pdf file? (I've never used that feature. Megan has told me about sending .pdf files to my @free.kindle.com address. Is that where we would send Word files?) Thanks. Sorry to sound dense, as I'm really very tech savvy. Just haven't used that feature yet.


If you send it to the <name>@free.kindle.com it will come back to you as an attachment which you then need to download to your Kindle with the USB. If you send it to <name>@kindle.com, it will go automatically to your Kindle, no USB needed. There is a 15 cent charge for this but I think it is worth it for the convenience.

With PDF files, just so everyone knows....if you just send the file, it will stay as a PDF. If you put CONVERT in the subject line, it will be converted to a Kindle file (note that PDFs sometimes don't convert too nicely). Word docs are automatically converted. You don't need to put anything in the subject line.

Word is not native to the Kindle, so you can't just transfer a Word doc to the Kindle with the USB. It won't show up.

L


----------



## 4Katie

> I made rice fairly frequently on the stove and it usually came out gummy and sticky, and/or stuck a little to the bottom of the pot. I tried to improve, and watched the pot carefully to make sure it wasn't too high or too low, but this always happened, especially with brown rice.


I have two rice cookers that do that with whatever kind of rice I cook. I thought it was the keep warm function, but as soon as the cooking is done I stir and find hard, slightly-burnt rice at the bottom.


----------



## Indy

It took me two days but I read all 48 pages.  Holy cow.  So I have a simple, not much used, rice cooker that does on/off, warm, with a steamer basket.

My eyeballs are wiggling from all the recipes.  The only thing I can think of now is that I have to go stock up on quarts of beef and chicken stock (no pun intended) and cans of soupy things.  And rotel.  To put in the rice of course.  I know there is barley and wild rice in my pantry, I'll have to see if I even have any white or brown rice.  If I do, it's probably long past stale. 

Hmm also must not forget soy sauce ...  One question.  In my soups and such I like to cook meats with wine.  Does this work (even in little amounts) when you put the meat in the rice cooker or does it do funky stuff to the rice?


----------



## HappyGuy

Maybe the moderator could put a sticky thread up here for just the recipes (but none of those, "Oh, I just love this, it's so easy, blah, blah, blah," comments you ladies use to fill out your 25000 words per day quota) 

Well, no, I guess then you'd have to put up a sticky thread for tea pots, coffee makers, crock pots, and every other kind of household convenience.

P.S. I'd like a copy of the final Word document, thanks. I put all of my recipes into MS OneNote.


----------



## 4Katie

HappyGuy said:


> Maybe the moderator could put a sticky thread up here for just the recipes (but none of those, "Oh, I just love this, it's so easy, blah, blah, blah," comments you ladies use to fill out your 25000 words per day quota)
> 
> Well, no, I guess then you'd have to put up a sticky thread for tea pots, coffee makers, crock pots, and every other kind of household convenience.
> 
> P.S. I'd like a copy of the final Word document, thanks. I put all of my recipes into MS OneNote.


Oh, I just love your post. It's so helpful, blah, blah, blah.

 (Couldn't resist!)


----------



## Cindy416

HappyGuy said:


> Maybe the moderator could put a sticky thread up here for just the recipes (but none of those, "Oh, I just love this, it's so easy, blah, blah, blah," comments you ladies use to fill out your 25000 words per day quota)
> 
> Well, no, I guess then you'd have to put up a sticky thread for tea pots, coffee makers, crock pots, and every other kind of household convenience.
> 
> P.S. I'd like a copy of the final Word document, thanks. I put all of my recipes into MS OneNote.


I have now copied and pasted all of the recipes that I've found, as well as some that contain HappyGuy's pet peeve, and I have 28 pages. I'll go through it later tonight or maybe tomorrow and try to clean up a bit of the formatting. (Sorry HappyGuy, but some of the recipes are ideas that KB members have tried, but haven't put into a standard recipe format. If I had more time, as well as the posters' permission, maybe I could cut out some of the "blah,blah, blah," as you put it, but I don't have that much time. Since this is just an informal collection of recipes, I don't mind reading about the posters' thoughts regarding the success (or ease) of their recipes. 

The downside to doing this is that I have run into so many posts by Dona (Anju), and realize just how much I miss her on the boards. (I loved her search for a rice cooker in Mexico. What a hoot!)

R.I.P., Dona. You're still sadly missed, and will continue to be so for a long time.


----------



## Indy

I made chicken fried rice today, nothing different from the earlier recipes, and it turned out a little gummy because I didn't rinse the rice.  I got white thai jasmine and it does taste really good.


----------



## HappyGuy

Cindy416 said:


> I have now copied and pasted all of the recipes that I've found, as well as some that contain HappyGuy's pet peeve, and I have 28 pages. I'll go through it later tonight or maybe tomorrow and try to clean up a bit of the formatting. (Sorry HappyGuy, but some of the recipes are ideas that KB members have tried, but haven't put into a standard recipe format. If I had more time, as well as the posters' permission, maybe I could cut out some of the "blah,blah, blah," as you put it, but I don't have that much time. Since this is just an informal collection of recipes, I don't mind reading about the posters' thoughts regarding the success (or ease) of their recipes.
> 
> The downside to doing this is that I have run into so many posts by Dona (Anju), and realize just how much I miss her on the boards. (I loved her search for a rice cooker in Mexico. What a hoot!)
> 
> R.I.P., Dona. You're still sadly missed, and will continue to be so for a long time.


It was all tongue-in-cheek, hence the wink thingie. My wife gave me a swat on the arm on behalf of y'all for the 25000 words remark.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Indy said:


> I made chicken fried rice today, nothing different from the earlier recipes, and it turned out a little gummy because I didn't rinse the rice. I got white thai jasmine and it does taste really good.


Ooo, we had that last night - except the hubby used plain ol' white rice. I'll have to suggest the Thai jasmine to him. That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Cindy416

HappyGuy said:


> It was all tongue-in-cheek, hence the wink thingie. My wife gave me a swat on the arm on behalf of y'all for the 25000 words remark.


I figured it was, hence MY wink.  Good for your wife, though. You guys need us to keep you in line.


----------



## Amyshojai

Holy crappiocca?! there are rice cookers?  

Hubby wouldn't allow it--nope, we make Iranian rice the traditional way. Cooked twice. With various khouresh, or mixed in herbs, etc. and sometimes saffron.

But dang, I may need to read this thread and dream...


----------



## lonestar

Cindy416 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of putting together the rice cooker recipes into a Word document. Would anyone be interested in a copy if/when I find the time? The recipes wouldn't all be tried-and-true from my own personal experience, but I would include all that are here.


That would be great. We all love rice. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gayle

Me to     please!  I'd love a copy.  Thank you for all the time and effort!


----------



## lonestar

I recently dusted off my Black and Decker rice maker.  I have had it for years, sitting on the shelf.  I've made rice in it several times now and I remember why I didn't use it much.  The rice is too done for me- too soft and the machine never seems to go to the warm cycle.  How long does that take?

I've been looking for something better but convincing my husband will be a job.  I'm still looking though and maybe this machine will kick over and make it easier for me to convince him.


----------



## Cindy416

lonestar said:


> I recently dusted off my Black and Decker rice maker. I have had it for years, sitting on the shelf. I've made rice in it several times now and I remember why I didn't use it much. The rice is too done for me- too soft and the machine never seems to go to the warm cycle. How long does that take?
> 
> I've been looking for something better but convincing my husband will be a job. I'm still looking though and maybe this machine will kick over and make it easier for me to convince him.


Try this: set it out in your driveway to air it out after long term storage. Forget it's there. Back out of the driveway. Oops! . Or, if you're "fortunate" enough to live in a shady neighborhood, air it out and then say it was stolen. Hehehe. (The stolen option might be a bit better.). I'm such a klutz that Im sure I would accidentally drop and break it.....Seriously, I could be the entry for "klutz" in a picture dictionary.)

I realize that my suggestions are really lame, but it never hurts to plant a seed. LOL


----------



## hsuthard

Or you can do what I did and check Craigslist. I found a Zojirushi for sale in mint condition and snapped it right up for a steal!


----------



## Cindy416

Just letting you know that I haven't forgotten about the recipes. I have all of them cut and pasted, but am finding that making them presentable is more time consuming than I thought it would be. I may have to take a bit of editorial license as I put the folksier recipes into something that is a bit more easily read than were the originals, I am including the poster's name, as well as the date on which each post was made. That will allow us the ability to go to the original post somewhat easily.


----------



## Neo

Wow, thank you so much for taking the time of doing all this Cindy, seriously, what a task you have undertaken here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But soooo appreciated  

Anyway, we are all grateful, so please take your time, this is so nice of you!


----------



## julip

4Katie said:


> I have two rice cookers that do that with whatever kind of rice I cook. I thought it was the keep warm function, but as soon as the cooking is done I stir and find hard, slightly-burnt rice at the bottom.


I've been staying out of this thread because I'm perfectly happy with my little 4 yr old Z micom, but knowing me, once I starting reading about newer models I start convincing myself I need another. 

Anyway, I just had to say that I don't know if there is any way around the slightly-burnt rice at the bottom of the cooker, but having grown up in an Asian household, I must tell you that my siblings and I _always _fought for the 'crunchy' rice every night at dinner. Even today, so many years later when we get together, actually. 

Also must add - Cindy, what a terrific thing you are doing taking on the project of collecting all the recipes in this thread! I haven't had a chance to read through, but I am sure I am also interested in receiving a copy. Thanks!


----------



## rho

Cindy can you include me on the list too please.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

4Katie said:


> Oh, I just love your post. It's so helpful, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> (Couldn't resist!)





Cindy416 said:


> Try this: set it out in your driveway to air it out after long term storage. Forget it's there. Back out of the driveway. Oops! . Or, if you're "fortunate" enough to live in a shady neighborhood, air it out and then say it was stolen. Hehehe. (The stolen option might be a bit better.). I'm such a klutz that Im sure I would accidentally drop and break it.....Seriously, I could be the entry for "klutz" in a picture dictionary.)
> 
> I realize that my suggestions are really lame, but it never hurts to plant a seed. LOL


Thanks Katie and Cindy. I am now cleaning coffee off of my keyboard.


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks Katie and Cindy. I am now cleaning coffee off of my keyboard.


Do you need us to start a "keyboard" thread so that we can enable you to buy the latest and greatest keyboard? (I just bought a bluetooth one to use with my iPad, but haven't even taken it out of the box yet.)  Here, let me share a Sham-Wow with you.


----------



## kdawna

Does anyone have the Zo Induction  rice maker? I am pretty sure that is the one I want. My only problem seems to decide on what size to get there is only $25 difference in the 10 cup and the 5 1/2 cup. We have 2 adults and a teen and two other kids under 12. Also, my older daughter and my 4 yr old grandaughter eat here alot. I plan to use it for more the cooking rice and have already ordered a rice cookbook. My husband tends to take leftovers to work for his lunch.  Is the size the amt  of finished rice the product makes?  
I would like a copy of the yummy recipes on this thread. I was up for hours last night reading this thread and trying to decided what I wanted.
  Brenda


----------



## Silver

I don't have the induction, just the Fuzzy Logic.  Like others on this thread, I love, love, love my Zo to pieces.  As far as size, I would strongly recommend the 10 cup.  It's just my husband and me (most of the time) and I have the 5.5, but when family shows up or guests come over my Zo is barely big enough.  If I ever have to replace mine, I will get the larger capacity.


----------



## Cindy416

kdawna said:


> Does anyone have the Zo Induction rice maker? I am pretty sure that is the one I want. My only problem seems to decide on what size to get there is only $25 difference in the 10 cup and the 5 1/2 cup. We have 2 adults and a teen and two other kids under 12. Also, my older daughter and my 4 yr old grandaughter eat here alot. I plan to use it for more the cooking rice and have already ordered a rice cookbook. My husband tends to take leftovers to work for his lunch. Is the size the amt of finished rice the product makes?
> I would like a copy of the yummy recipes on this thread. I was up for hours last night reading this thread and trying to decided what I wanted.
> Brenda


I would definitely go with the larger of the two. I have a 10-cup Sanyo fuzzy logic, and there are usually just the two of us at home. Since I use my rice cooker for all sorts of things (in addition to rice), I love the larger capacity.


----------



## kdawna

Thankyou for your input I have a hard time making decisions when ordering online. One other question. Did you get a warrenty? Do you feel it's a good idea or a waste of money? From what I've read the Zo's hold up really well.
Brenda


----------



## Cindy416

kdawna said:


> Thankyou for your input I have a hard time making decisions when ordering online. One other question. Did you get a warrenty? Do you feel it's a good idea or a waste of money? From what I've read the Zo's hold up really well.
> Brenda


I have a hard time making buying decisions, too. I don't want to have buyer's remorse, so I have to over-analyze everything. I don't buy warranties for things that I get on Amazon.com (unless it's a Kindle and a Square Trade warranty). Zo is a great brand, so I'd think you'll be ok.


----------



## 4Katie

Cindy - I'd also love to have a copy of the recipes. Thank you!


----------



## Robin

I've been reading this thread (not all of it!) & am not thinking of a little shopping this weekend. I make rice in a pot just fine, but I really like the idea of these all-in-one dishes! Can you put the stuff together a day ahead & just pop it in the cooker next day? Often I'm so hungry by the time I get home, I don't want to chop, mix, etc..


----------



## kdawna

Yesterday I ordered my  Zojirushi NP-HBC18 10-Cup Rice Cooker and Warmer with Induction Heating System, Stainless Steel 
...... and it's coming today!!!! I have Amazon Prime and thought it would come tomorrow.... Amazon is great! 
  Brenda


----------



## sem

Robin - you can do all of the prep work the day before and just put the ingredients in the cooker the next day. I often do this with my crock pot and it really works like a charm. I just put the pot with the disposable liner in the frig with the ingredients inside the night before. Plop it into the pot in the morning and dinner waiting when I get home from work! Rice cooker will work the same.


----------



## Robin

Thanks Sem! I bought the cooker today & will probably try it out Saturday.


----------



## Sandpiper

I went to Borders last evening.  Roger Ebert was there signing his book "The Pot and How To Use It: The Mystery and Romance of the Rice Cooker".  

I have had a Panasonic fuzzy logic rice cooker for a number of years.  The only thing I have cooked in it is brown rice which I love.  Guess I should try more?  Suggestions?

Does "fuzzy logic" just mean digital?  Or something else / more?


----------



## Leslie

I hope you didn't waste your money on Roger's cookbook, even if he was there to sign it!

Okay, I need everyone's help. My Zojirushi just up and died--or maybe it's dying. We're not sure. It is not starting. At first, the display was completely blank. Now it has come back with the time but it still won't turn on.

Has anybody else had a problem like this? Suggestions on what to do?

L


----------



## hsuthard

Oh no, Leslie! Have you tried contacting Zojirushi? I would start there . . .

The warranty is one year, and their number is 800-733-6270. There are some authorized service centers listed as well, but none in Maine (I think that's right?). However if you lived in Richmond, Empress Nails and Small Appliance Sales and Service could fix it for you while you get a pedicure! LOL


----------



## candggmom

Leslie, I remember reading the clock runs on a battery of some kind but that it was supposed to be good for about 5 years.  How long have you had your Zo and could that be the problem?

Kathy in NC


----------



## Leslie

I could look back on this thread and figure out when I bought my Zo...I know that it's been less than a year. Maybe November of last year? Holly, thanks for the 800 number, that's good info.

My husband is wondering if he washed it down too vigorously and some water got into some part (God knows what) and it needs a day or two to dry out. We'll try that but if no luck, I'll be calling Zojirushi for a fix.

Sigh...it's always something. The good news is that it forced me to figure out how to cook rice in the Fagor pressure cooker and that was a success.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Sigh...it's always something. The good news is that it forced me to figure out how to cook rice in the Fagor pressure cooker and that was a success.
> 
> L


Leslie, sorry about your Zo. Hope you get if fixed soon. I have a question for you, though. When you cooked rice in your Fagor, did you release the pressure after then 6 minutes were up, or did you let the pressure drop on it's own.


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie, I looked back over the recipes that I'm working on from this thread, and youmposted a recipe on !ay 12, 2009, in which you use the Zo rice measuring cup. Have you had more than one Zo?


----------



## mlewis78

I got my Zo in May, 2009 and I think you had yours before I got mine.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, sorry about your Zo. Hope you get if fixed soon. I have a question for you, though. When you cooked rice in your Fagor, did you release the pressure after then 6 minutes were up, or did you let the pressure drop on it's own.


I cooked the rice at high pressure for 3 minutes, then let the pressure release on its own for 7 minutes, then flipped the pressure release, which just fizzled a bit. I think it was mostly released at that point. This was the recipe in in one of my cookbooks because I couldn't put my hands on the Fagor manual at that exact second.

L


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, I looked back over the recipes that I'm working on from this thread, and youmposted a recipe on !ay 12, 2009, in which you use the Zo rice measuring cup. Have you had more than one Zo?


No, this is my only Zo. Okay, so we've owned it about 18 months. Thanks for letting me know. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just went and plugged in the Zo. The menu button is working and if I push cook, it turns on. But it appears that the reset button no longer functions to turn it off. Hmmm....

L


----------



## KindleMom

Cindy, if you're sending out that recipe list, I'd love a copy too.

Leslie, did you get help from Zo?  Or did it fix itself?  Or heaven forbid - are you living without your rice cooker?


----------



## Cindy416

KindleMom said:


> Cindy, if you're sending out that recipe list, I'd love a copy too.
> 
> Leslie, did you get help from Zo? Or did it fix itself? Or heaven forbid - are you living without your rice cooker?


I ended up not sending it out because Shizu updated her copy of the rice cooker recipes for Kindle. Do you want me to send that to you? I have my Word version, but it's not formatted perfectly, as I didn't think anyone was really interested after Shizu came back to the thread and posted.


----------



## KindleMom

I believe I have the lastest Shizu update.  Thanks, Shizu!

And thanks, Cindy, for the reminder.    Appreciate all the work you did, though.


----------



## Cindy416

KindleMom said:


> I believe I have the lastest Shizu update. Thanks, Shizu!
> 
> And thanks, Cindy, for the reminder.  Appreciate all the work you did, though.


You're welcome. Actually, I like having a Word doc with the recipes on it. I have it stored in Google docs, and can access it via my iPhone.


----------



## Angela

For those of you who have both, if I was only to purchase one, which would you choose... rice cooker or pressure cooker?


----------



## Cindy416

Angela said:


> For those of you who have both, if I was only to purchase one, which would you choose... rice cooker or pressure cooker?


In all honesty (although I LOVE my rice cooker), I could do with just a good electric pressure cooker. Since it has a rice setting, and the rice is delicious after about 6 minutes, I could do everything (with some adjustment in my techniques) with my pressure cooker/slow cooker/rice cooker...aka Fagor 3-in-1. (I have a 5-qt. Wolfgang Puck electric pressure cooker that I like, but I've been using my Fagor since it has an actual "brown" setting (for browning foods) and its user interface is a bit more straightforward and intuitve.


----------



## KindleMom

Cindy416 said:


> You're welcome. Actually, I like having a Word doc with the recipes on it. I have it stored in Google docs, and can access it via my iPhone.


Niiiice! Don't you love google docs? I put all my grocery/Costco lists in there. Easy to edit. Easy to access. And to think I used to use paper which I would often lose in the store.


----------



## Leslie

KindleMom said:


> Leslie, did you get help from Zo? Or did it fix itself? Or heaven forbid - are you living without your rice cooker?


It fixed itself. My husband thinks he got a little too aggressive with cleaning it one evening and some moisture got into the electronic panel. Once everything completely dried out, it went back to normal. The drying out took awhile though--about a week.

It's funny, he thought the rice cooker was the stupidest thing when I bought it. Now he loves it. He probably uses it 2-3x/wk. Mostly just for rice--he hasn't gotten into one pot rice cooker meals (yet). But I am happy to have rice as a side. He used to make a lot of frozen french fries, roast potatoes, baked potatoes, etc. I like rice better and it's probably healthier. The one thing I wish he wouldn't do: he puts the rice cooker on the table for serving! He seems to think it looks okay and doesn't want to dirty up a serving dish. LOL. I don't like appliances on the table, just like I don't milk or juice in the carton. Oh well. He's cooking. I can't complain too much.

I bought my daughter a rice cooker for Christmas--inexpensive Presto with pink flowers. I am sure it will be great for a college student.

L


----------



## Cindy416

KindleMom said:


> Niiiice! Don't you love google docs? I put all my grocery/Costco lists in there. Easy to edit. Easy to access. And to think I used to use paper which I would often lose in the store.


Yes, I do like Google docs. It comes in really handy when I am trying to work on things both at school and at home. It has taken me awhile to remember that I no longer have to email lesson plans and other documents to myself.


----------



## CathyQuinn

A 50 page thread about rice makers?? Impressive!


----------



## Angela

Thanks for your input Cindy.


----------



## Cindy416

Angela said:


> Thanks for your input Cindy.


You're welcome, Angela. As I said, I love my rice cooker, but then I love small kitchen appliances in general.  I came very close to giving my younger daughter my rice cooker because I knew she wanted one. Couldn't quite part with it, though, so I bought one for her for Christmas.

Here's the one that I bought her. (It's in the same price range as the one that I have, but it has more bells and whistles than mine, which is a year and a half old.)










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000X8TEVU/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen

Here's my Fagor 3-in-1 electric pressure cooker, as well.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001A62O1G/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I ended up not sending it out because Shizu updated her copy of the rice cooker recipes for Kindle. Do you want me to send that to you? I have my Word version, but it's not formatted perfectly, as I didn't think anyone was really interested after Shizu came back to the thread and posted.


Oooohhhh. I would absolutely LOVE to have a copy of the rice cooker recipes. All I have been making is plain white rice, which I love but I need to branch out. Is that list posted somewhere here? Am I missing it?

Lynn


----------



## Cindy416

Let me look through my email. When I find the file, I will send it to you. You have to do is download it to your computer, hook up your Kindle to your computer, and the copy the file to your Kinlde's documents folder. (If you already knew that, I apologize)


----------



## lonestar

Wow, I like that Fagor 3 in 1 cooker. Hmm. It's got me thinking.

I have a Black and Decker that I didn't use for years. We have been using it again and were having trouble with it boiling over. Then, while cleaning some shelves, I found what WAS the cup that came with the cooker. We had been using a different one- maybe from the soy milk maker. When I used the correct one- no boiling over. Haha! The one I had been using was smaller. Now I have to figure out what it goes with.

Still that Fagor sounds great. I've never used a pressure cooker but would love to try it.


----------



## Leslie

I really like our Fagor. My husband used the slow cooker yesterday to make pulled pork which made a tasty dinner. He also makes custards in the pressure cooker. Back in November and December I had the world's worst cold and I lived on those for about 2 weeks. I just asked him to make me another batch. Yum!

L


----------



## Jane917

I have a Sanyo rice cooker, and a Cuisinart pressure cooker. I use both, but I think I use my rice cooker more, especially for our morning oatmeal. I need to get handier with the pressure cooker.

Leslie, I can't find a recipe for custard in the pressure cooker. Care to share?


----------



## sem

I'm thinking about the Fagor. I would be happy to rid the house of the rice cooker and the slow cooker. Space is always at a premium and although I love the two appliances, I would like to cut the clutter. Can I do this? Also, I use liners in my slow cooker. Can I use them in the pressure cooker?

Thanks for your help. I have the Fagor in my cart but I'm not going to order 'til I get some input from the Pros here!


----------



## Cindy416

sem said:


> I'm thinking about the Fagor. I would be happy to rid the house of the rice cooker and the slow cooker. Space is always at a premium and although I love the two appliances, I would like to cut the clutter. Can I do this? Also, I use liners in my slow cooker. Can I use them in the pressure cooker?
> 
> Thanks for your help. I have the Fagor in my cart but I'm not going to order 'til I get some input from the Pros here!


I haven't used mine as a slow cooker, per se, but I'm sure it will work well that way. When you use the slow cooker function, you have the pressure gauge turned to "steam," and the pan that you cook in is round, so I can't see why a slow cooker liner wouldn't work great. I really feel that you could do w/o your rice cooker. I haven't cooked actual long-cooking brown rice in my Fagor, but I'm sure it will work fine. If you're short on space, I think the 3-in-1 would be perfect for you.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, I can't find a recipe for custard in the pressure cooker. Care to share?


Sure. It's from the Miss Vickie's Pressure Cooker Cookbook.

*Master Custard Cups*

1 cup heavy cream
1 cup whole milk* (*we use 1.5% milk and it comes out fine)
2 large eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 tsp salt
nutmeg for garnish

Mix the cream, milk, eggs, vanilla, sugar and salt together in your KitchenAid Mixer.  If you don't have a KitchenAid, use whatever old mixer you have on hand. Pour into 6 custard cups (approx. 4 oz). Miss Vickie says to butter the custard cups but I don't bother with this step. Dust with nutmeg.

Cover each cup with a square of aluminum foil.

(The recipe says to place a rack in the pressure cooker. We don't have a rack for the Fagor, so we take two aluminum (disposable) pie pans and sort of cut them up and make racks out of them.)

Put 1 cup of water in the pressure cooker, then put rack in place. Arrange 3 custard cups on the rack. Place second rack on top and place 3 more custard cups on that.

Cover, lock, and bring to pressure. Cook four minutes. Let the pressure release naturally. Remove from the cooker, let cool, then refrigerate.

Serves 6, or serves one sick person 6 times. 

L


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> When you cook rice in your pressure cooker, do you let the pressure drop on its own, or do you release it manually?


I've only made rice once in my Fagor, back when I thought the Zo was permanently broken -- which it wasn't, thank goodness! This is what I did:



> I cooked the rice at high pressure for 3 minutes, then let the pressure release on its own for 7 minutes, then flipped the pressure release, which just fizzled a bit. I think it was mostly released at that point. This was the recipe in in one of my cookbooks because I couldn't put my hands on the Fagor manual at that exact second.


I have since re-found the Fagor cookbook and remembered this great recipe:

*Fagor's Never Fail Risotto*

2 Tbsp olive oil
1/4 c diced onion or shallot
1 c Arborio rice
2 c chicken broth
1/4 c white wine
1 tsp saffron threads --> excuse me? How about, a few saffron threads...LOL
1/4 c grated cheese such as Parmesan, Asiago, Reggiano, etc.
1 Tbsp fresh parsley, minced

Use the browning setting to saute the onions and rice until onion is translucent, about 5 min. Add broth, win and saffron. Close the lid and turn the knob to Pressure. Set the timer for 10 minutes at High pressure. When done, release the pressure. Stir in the cheese and parsley and serve.

Serves 4.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I've only made rice once in my Fagor, back when I thought the Zo was permanently broken -- which it wasn't, thank goodness! This is what I did:
> 
> I have since re-found the Fagor cookbook and remembered this great recipe:
> 
> *Fagor's Never Fail Risotto*
> 
> 2 Tbsp olive oil
> 1/4 c diced onion or shallot
> 1 c Arborio rice
> 2 c chicken broth
> 1/4 c white wine
> 1 tsp saffron threads --> excuse me? How about, a few saffron threads...LOL
> 1/4 c grated cheese such as Parmesan, Asiago, Reggiano, etc.
> 1 Tbsp fresh parsley, minced
> 
> Use the browning setting to saute the onions and rice until onion is translucent, about 5 min. Add broth, win and saffron. Close the lid and turn the knob to Pressure. Set the timer for 10 minutes at High pressure. When done, release the pressure. Stir in the cheese and parsley and serve.
> 
> Serves 4.
> 
> L


I've seen the risotto recipe, and it looks delicious. I have several rice cooker cookbooks, as well as the manual, and nowhere can I find the exact way to let the rice finish cooking (except in the case of rice dishes that aren't made in the "normal" way, like risotto). I'll just stick with letting it go for a minute or two. The timer's beeping is a bit annoying, which is the one reason that I am wondering if the pressure is supposed to be released immediately. Guess I could cook some rice for the express purpose of answering my own question. It's not as if rice is expensive.


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for the custard recipe, Leslie. Right now I am trying to figure out how to make custard in the slow cooker, and I should be getting it started soon. I love custard, sick or not. In the search for the right size slow cooker for the custard, I discovered my 6 quart bowl of my 3-in-1 slow cooker was missing. Oops. DH dropped it last week and "forgot" to tell me. So it is off to Hamilton Beach to find another. 

Do you like Miss Vicki's pressure cooker cookbook? I have one by Lorna Sass.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Do you like Miss Vicki's pressure cooker cookbook? I have one by Lorna Sass.


I have Lorna's too.

I find that Miss Vickie's book has more unusual recipes for specific dishes, while Lorna is better for the basics -- master recipes with lots of variations. I like them both and use them about equally.

Now that I have just re-found the Fagor cookbook, I am flipping through it and it has a few recipes that sound good. I may have to suggest to my husband that he try a few of these for us. They also have a good assortment of recipes at their website:

http://www.fagoramerica.com/my_fagor/recipe_library/pressure_cooker

L


----------



## Tripp

I got a Cuisinart pressure cooker for Christmas from my DH.  I love it.  I make a lot of dishes using the pressure cooker for the main dish and my rice cooker for the rice.  It has made my life soooooo easy.  In fact I have a couple of really good recipes I got from the internet and I will post them when I am on my Macbook instead of my iPad.

I have a question, has anyone had any problems with food burning on the bottom of your pressure cooker?  If so, what did you do?  I am working on solutions and I think I am going to try using the rack next time.  Just to keep the meats off the bottom.  So far nothing has been ruined (surprisingly) but I want to get this resolved.  Thanks for you help.


----------



## Jane917

I have found my pressure cooker a gem for artichokes and corn on the cob.


----------



## skyblue

One of my favorite cookbooks is THE ULTIMATE RICE COOKER COOKBOOK by Beth Hensperger and Julie Kaufmann.  I use it all the time with my Zojirushi rice cooker.  I particularly love their yummy rice salad recipes.  I don't eat much meat, so these are great.


----------



## crebel

skyblue said:


> One of my favorite cookbooks is THE ULTIMATE RICE COOKER COOKBOOK by Beth Hensperger and Julie Kaufmann. I use it all the time with my Zojirushi rice cooker. I particularly love their yummy rice salad recipes. I don't eat much meat, so these are great.


Care to share one or two or three of the rice salad recipes?


----------



## skyblue

crebel said:


> Care to share one or two or three of the rice salad recipes?


Sure thing. It will have to be tomorrow when I can get on my iMac. Hubby's using it now. Typing recipes is more challenging on my iPad.


----------



## Tripp

As promised earlier, here is a simply YUMMY recipe for the pressure cooker. Make rice in your rice maker and some veggies and it is heaven...

*Chicken In Orange Sauce*
CDKitchen http://www.cdkitchen.com
Serves/Makes: 8 | Ready In: < 30 minutes

Ingredients:
3 pounds chicken thighs
Paprika
2 tablespoons margarine
2 teaspoons salt
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ginger
1/2 cup white raisins
1/2 cup silvered almonds
1 1/2 cup orange juice
3 teaspoons cornstarch
1 cup water

_Directions:
Sprinkle chicken slightly with paprika.

Heat the pressure cooker. Add margarine and brown the chicken. Season with combined salt, cinnamon and ginger. Add raisins, almonds and orange juice.

Close cover securely. Place pressure regulator on the vent pipe.* COOK 10 MINUTES. Cool pressure cooker at once by running cold water over it.

Combine cornstarch with the water and add it while heating and stirring until the sauce thickens. Serve with rice._

*I think this is for a stove top pressure cooker. I just put the cover on and cooked it on low for 10 minutes and let the pressure release by itself. It was very tender and delicious.


----------



## skyblue

Per a request from Crebel, here are a couple of rice salad recipes:

*Lentil and Brown Rice Salad*

Rinse, pick over and cook 1 cup lentils with enough water to cover, and a sprig of thyme until tender. Drain any excess water.

Vinaigrette
Whisk together:
3/4 cup olive oil
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
salt 
fresh ground black pepper
1 clove of garlic, crushed

Salad
2 cups room temp cooked brown rice
3 green onions, chopped, white and some green parts
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped red pepper
3 tbl golden raisins (I use craisins)
3 tbl chopped wlanuts
5 ounces goat cheese (I use feta)

Assemble the salad, add drained lentils, and toss with enough vinaigrette to coat. Serve at room temp. (You may need to add more vinaigrette the next day should you have leftovers. The rice absorbs the dressing and it can sometimes taste a bit dry the next day)

*Black Bean, Corn, and Rice Salad with Green Chile Vinaigrette*

Vinaigrette
Prepare in a food processor (I used a hand blender)
2/3 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
3 tbl cider vinegar
2 tbl firmly packed light brown sugar
4 oz can minced roasted green chiles, drained
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin

Salad
3 cans black beans, rinsed and drained
2 12oz pkg frozen corn, thawed
1 bunch green onions chopped--white and some green parts
1/2 cup chopped cilantro

Combine 2 cups room temperature brown or white rice with salad ingredients. Toss with vinaigrette. Serve at room temperature. (Makes a large salad. I generally halve it.)


----------



## crebel

Thanks Skyblue!


----------



## skyblue

If you try them, crebel, I'd love to know if you like them, too!


----------



## Angela

I just ordered the Fagor 3in1. Should be here on Saturday!!


----------



## sem

skyblue - Do you mix the rice and lentils? The recipe doesn't mention the lentils in the assembly steps. I'm sure that is what you do but if a novice is following all of the steps, they will be left with the lentils mentioned in step one. Could you use canned lentils?


----------



## skyblue

sem said:


> skyblue - Do you mix the rice and lentils? The recipe doesn't mention the lentils in the assembly steps. I'm sure that is what you do but if a novice is following all of the steps, they will be left with the lentils mentioned in step one. Could you use canned lentils?


Yes, you add the lentils to the salad mix, add the vinaigrette, toss and enjoy! I'll edit my post to include the lentils in the salad. I love both of these salads and make them frequently.

I mark recipes in cookbooks that my family likes with smiley face stickers. It reminds me of forgotten recipes, or helps me find recipes when I am paging through my cookbooks.


----------



## lonestar

Angela said:


> I just order the Fagor 3in1. Should be here on Saturday!!


Can't wait to hear how you like it. I've never used a pressure cooker and am very interested in learning.


----------



## Cindy416

lonestar said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like it. I've never used a pressure cooker and am very interested in learning.


The new ones (especially the electric models) are extremely easy and safe to use. I like my Fagor because I can brown in it, can slow cook, keep cooked foods warm, cook rice, and pressure cook in it. Clean up is very easy, and it's a real time-saver.


----------



## 908tracy

Cindy416 said:


> The new ones (especially the electric models) are extremely easy and safe to use. I like my Fagor because I can brown in it, can slow cook, keep cooked foods warm, cook rice, and pressure cook in it. Clean up is very easy, and it's a real time-saver.


I second everything Cindy said above. Angela, Congratulations on your Fagor and I can't wait to read your feedback!


----------



## CS

I'm a man, don't cook much, and live mainly on frozen meals.  So, naturally, I've been thinking about getting a rice cooker.

Some questions for the lovely ladies here:

- What's the difference between a rice cooker, a rice steamer, and a crock pot?

- Are these just for rice, or can I throw veggies and meats into the mix as well? (Would frozen veggies work? What if the meat is raw or frozen? Basically, how flexible is this?)

- A few years ago, my roommate at the time would use a crock pot occasionally and the food always had a funny smell to it and the taste was 'off' to me somehow. He was an amazing cook, so I don't think it was him. What do you think could have happened?

- Is there anything that's cheap in price but high quality and made to cook for only one person? (I currently live alone.)

- Easy clean-up is a MUST!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jane917

CS said:


> - What's the difference between a rice cooker, a rice steamer, and a crock pot?
> 
> - Are these just for rice, or can I throw veggies and meats into the mix as well? (Would frozen veggies work? What if the meat is raw or frozen? Basically, how flexible is this?)
> 
> - Is there anything that's cheap in price but high quality and made to cook for only one person? (I currently live alone.)
> 
> - Easy clean-up is a MUST!


CS, the rice cooker cooks quite quickly, the crockpot (slow cooker) cooks quite slowly. With the rice cooker, you can chose how much you want to cook. Cooking for one, you probably only need a 3-4 cup rice cooker. You can get one that is also a steamer. You can cook your rice and steam your veggies/fish at the same time. I recommend a programmable rice cooker. I have a Sanyo that cost about $120. We use it more for cooking oatmeal than rice, but it cooks wonderful rice without any water boiling over onto the stove We also make a wonderful mac n cheese in the rice cooker. I have the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook, which has many many recipes using the rice cooker. Good luck. My husband does the cleanup,annd never complains.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> CS, the rice cooker cooks quite quickly, the crockpot (slow cooker) cooks quite slowly. With the rice cooker, you can chose how much you want to cook. Cooking for one, you probably only need a 3-4 cup rice cooker. You can get one that is also a steamer. You can cook your rice and steam your veggies/fish at the same time. I recommend a programmable rice cooker. I have a Sanyo that cost about $120. We use it more for cooking oatmeal than rice, but it cooks wonderful rice without any water boiling over onto the stove We also make a wonderful mac n cheese in the rice cooker. I have the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook, which has many many recipes using the rice cooker. Good luck. My husband does the cleanup,annd never complains.


I probably have the same Sanyo, Jane, and I love it. I often cook things other than rice in it (veggies, chicken broth or stock made from leftover rotisserie chicken carcass, bbq country-style ribs, etc.), and the cleanup is very easy. I also have an electric pressure cooker (actually, it's a Fagor 3-in-1 multicooker) that can be used for everything that I use my rice cooker for. I'm a small kitchen appliance/gadget lover, though, and can honestly say that the elec. pressure cooker can do everything that my rice cooker can do and more.


----------



## skyblue

I am also interested in reviews of the Fagor Pressure Cooker!


----------



## Rita

skyblue said:


> I am also interested in reviews of the Fagor Pressure Cooker!


I've been eyeing the Fagor also. Some of the videos on Youtube about it are pretty neat. I just love new kitchen gadgets!


----------



## Deb G

Has anyone ever found a place to buy refurbished Zojirushis? Im thinking of the model - NP-HTC 10/18 induction heating pressure rice cooker and warmer. Does anyone have that model?

I think it is fairly new and it is pretty pricey but the folks on the board have talked me into a few pricey things (ipad, oberon, vaja case, clarisonic)

I figure with enough positive comments there's no reason why I wouldnt be able to talk myself into this too! 

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all of the info. You guys ROCK!!!!




----------



## Cindy416

Deb G said:


> Has anyone ever found a place to buy refurbished Zojirushis? Im thinking of the model - NP-HTC 10/18 induction heating pressure rice cooker and warmer. Does anyone have that model?
> 
> I think it is fairly new and it is pretty pricey but the folks on the board have talked me into a few pricey things (ipad, oberon, vaja case, clarisonic)
> 
> I figure with enough positive comments there's no reason why I wouldnt be able to talk myself into this too!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I appreciate all of the info. You guys ROCK!!!!
> 
> 


We're nothing if not first class, top-notch enablers.


----------



## crebel

T.L. Haddix said:


> Enablers - yes! Guess what I bought today? Yes, a bottom-of-the-line rice cooker/steamer thingy. It's all Pidgeon's fault. That being said, no idea what I'm going to make first. If I like this a lot, though, I may upgrade in a few months to the Fagor.


It's true, the enablers even hang out in the chat room, don't they?


----------



## lonestar

I'm stalking that Fagor but can't bring myself to order it.  I have a rice maker and a crock pot.  The only thing I really need is the pressure cooker.  Well okay, I don't really NEED the pressure cooker but I've never had one and would love to try it.


----------



## skyblue

lonestar said:


> I'm stalking that Fagor but can't bring myself to order it. I have a rice maker and a crock pot. The only thing I really need is the pressure cooker. Well okay, I don't really NEED the pressure cooker but I've never had one and would love to try it.


Me too, lonestar!


----------



## sebat

Here's my new favorite recipe!

*Indonesian Rice Bowl*

2 C Thai Jasmine Rice
2 1/2 C water
2 1/2 C fresh or frozen petite peas
2 1/2 C shredded poached chicken breast
1/2 C chicken stock
1 onion

Sauce
1/3 C creamy peanut butter
1/2 C chicken broth or water
1 T dry sherry
2 T rice vinegar
2 t peeled and grated fresh ginger
1/8 t cayenne pepper
1/2 t sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
2 green onions, white parts only, minced
1/2 C chopped roasted peanuts, for garnish

CONDIMENTS to choose from:
Separate small bowls of chutney, sliced bananas, raisins, 
unsweetened shredded coconut, minced fresh cilantro leaves
mandarin orange segments, chopped apples, plain yogurt

1. Make the rice: Coat the rice cooker bowl with nonstick cooking spray or a film
of vegetable oil. Place the rice in the rice bowl. Add the water; swirl to combine. Close the cover
and set for the regular cycle.

2. Make the sauce: In a medium size sauce pan, combine all the sauce ingredients. Cook over low heat, stirring a few times, until the mixture achieves a sauce like consistency. Cover and keep warm.

3. When the machine switches to the Keep Warm cycle, sprinkle the peas and chicken on top of the rice. Close the cover and let the rice steam for 20 minutes.

4. Pour peanut sauce over the rice. Stir gently to combing the peas and chicken with the peanut sauce. Sprinkle with the green onion tops and peanuts. serve immediately with a choice of condiments.

_I've simplified the recipe by...cooking my chicken in the rice pot with some olive oil, then dumping in the rice, onions and liquids. Cook on the white rice setting. When it's done dump in the peas, stir well and steam for 10 minutes. Stir in the peanut sauce. It works great this way. We leave out the peanuts and like mandarin oranges and raisins as our condiments. _


----------



## Candee15

Wow!  That Indonesian Rice Bowl recipe sounds WONDERFUL.  It's on my list to try!  Thank you for sharing.

Lynn


----------



## 908tracy

lonestar & skyblue,

You really do NEED a Fagor 3 in 1. It's perfect for the days where you want your food done quickly. Ya know? When you didn't plan ahead of time and the chicken is still frozen? Just pop it in the microwave to defrost, then onto the Fagor and Wa-La..perfectly cooked chicken that tastes like you slaved away all day!!~

How'd I do in the enabling department?


----------



## skyblue

Hey Tracy, you did great!  LOL

Do you really need to defrost the chicken first?  I'd prefer to just throw the frozen chicken breasts right in the pot.  I don't want another step and another bowl to wash!


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> lonestar & skyblue,
> 
> You really do NEED a Fagor 3 in 1. It's perfect for the days where you want your food done quickly. Ya know? When you didn't plan ahead of time and the chicken is still frozen? Just pop it in the microwave to defrost, then onto the Fagor and Wa-La..perfectly cooked chicken that tastes like you slaved away all day!!~
> 
> How'd I do in the enabling department?


Tracy, you did great! Welcome to the Enablers' Hall of Fame. 

I agree about needing a Fagor 3-in-1. Of course, I have a huge variety of small appliances because I LOVE them! (I'm a gadget-aholic.) I don't have a Rocket Grill or a toaster oven, and I'm sure there are others that are missing from my collection, but that is only because I really am not interested in them. I have a rice cooker and a slow cooker, but the Fagor seems to fill a void. As Tracy said, it's perfect when I'm in a hurry or when my rice cooker or slow cooker is already pressed into service. (I love to cook, too, so I often have a lot going one during meal preparation.)



skyblue said:


> Hey Tracy, you did great! LOL
> 
> Do you really need to defrost the chicken first? I'd prefer to just throw the frozen chicken breasts right in the pot. I don't want another step and another bowl to wash!


If you are pressure cooking a chicken (and assuming that you've washed the chicken thoroughly and removed the neck and any giblet packages in the cavity), you can cook it from a frozen state. You will have to add a few additional minutes. (Google or Swagbucks it to find out how many.) The main problem, of course, is that you want to be certain that your chicken is completely cooked, so I'd use a meat thermometer to check. It's very easy to plop the lid on the pressure cooker, bring it back up to pressure, and add a few minutes, if need be.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Cindy!  I don't know if I would ever cook a whole bird in the pressure cooker.  I would probably just grab frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer.  I want super fast, yummy meals.


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Thanks, Cindy! I don't know if I would ever cook a whole bird in the pressure cooker. I would probably just grab frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer. I want super fast, yummy meals.


You would be fine then. Just be sure to use enough liquid to get the pressure built up (at least 1/2 c.).


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Cindy!  I appreciate all the tips!  I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Thanks, Cindy! I appreciate all the tips! I can use all the help I can get!


You're welcome. Just remember this when cooking with a pressure cooker: You can always add more time, but it's always better to start with the shorter amount of time recommended. I make notes inside my pressure cooker user's guide, as I find that I don't always need as much time as is suggested. Vegetables, for example, are sometimes done in just a minute or two. It takes some trial and error, but you'll figure out what works best for you.


----------



## skyblue

Cindy416 said:


> You're welcome. Just remember this when cooking with a pressure cooker: You can always add more time, but it's always better to start with the shorter amount of time recommended. I make notes inside my pressure cooker user's guide, as I find that I don't always need as much time as is suggested. Vegetables, for example, are sometimes done in just a minute or two. It takes some trial and error, but you'll figure out what works best for you.


I appreciate you sharing your real life experience, Cindy!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> I appreciate you sharing your real life experience, Cindy!


Thanks! If you run into any problems, be sure to ask here, as there are quite a few of us with years of life experience.  (Well, I have 60 years of it. Not sure about the others. LOL

I'm starting a blog, part of which will be devoted to cooking, with lots of shared experiences and recipes. Since I love small kitchen appliances, there will be times that I feature my rice cooker, as well as both of my electric pressure cookers. I'll try not to bore my friends here with the details, but will post when the blog is up. (It's going to be called My Eclectic Range.)


----------



## skyblue

Sixty years cooking experience? Awesome!  I love to cook and bake!  I also love kitchen gizmos and gadgets, and technology in general.  I usually always change up a recipe to suit my taste.  My family is happy to be my guinea pigs!

Best wishes on your blog!  I loved the movie Julie and Julia!  Let us know when you are up and running!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Sixty years cooking experience? Awesome! I love to cook and bake! I also love kitchen gizmos and gadgets, and technology in general. I usually always change up a recipe to suit my taste. My family is happy to be my guinea pigs!
> 
> Best wishes on your blog! I loved the movie Julie and Julia! Let us know when you are up and running!


More accurately, I am 60, but my mom started teaching me to cook as soon as I was old enough to help her. (I taught my great-aunt how to make cauliflower with homemade cheese sauce when I was 3. I was visiting her, and she asked what I wanted to eat. When I said cauliflower and cheese sauce, she said she had no idea how to fix it. I told her I'd tell her, so we went to the store, I told her what to buy, and we went back and cooked cauliflower and made cheese sauce. My great-aunt talked about it for the rest of her life.  )
I guess that gives me nearly 60 years of experience. 

The way you cook sounds much like the way I cook. I always have willing guinea pigs, so it's fun.

Julia Child was my culinary idol, and I have an autographed postcard framed and hanging on my kitchen wall, where she supervises my culinary endeavors. (I bought the card off of Ebay, so, unfortunately, she didn't actually send it to me.)

Have fun cooking! I apologize for having hijacked this thread.


----------



## skyblue

Cindy that is one great story!  I love it!  I am self taught.  I cook what I like and my family is okay with that!


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> More accurately, I am 60, but my mom started teaching me to cook as soon as I was old enough to help her. (I taught my great-aunt how to make cauliflower with homemade cheese sauce when I was 3. I was visiting her, and she asked what I wanted to eat. When I said cauliflower and cheese sauce, she said she had no idea how to fix it. I told her I'd tell her, so we went to the store, I told her what to buy, and we went back and cooked cauliflower and made cheese sauce. My great-aunt talked about it for the rest of her life.  )
> I guess that gives me nearly 60 years of experience.
> 
> The way you cook sounds much like the way I cook. I always have willing guinea pigs, so it's fun.
> 
> Julia Child was my culinary idol, and I have an autographed postcard framed and hanging on my kitchen wall, where she supervises my culinary endeavors. (I bought the card off of Ebay, so, unfortunately, she didn't actually send it to me.)
> 
> Have fun cooking! I apologize for having hijacked this thread.
> 
> You're NOT hijacking. I'm loving this discussion and can't wait for your blog! I'm 58 but I don't have your expertise, although I love, love, love reading cookbooks and recipes. Please keep us informed.


----------



## lonestar

I love gadgets with kitchen gadgets being my favorite.  Having been out of work for over a year, I have enjoyed cooking more.  I've always liked cooking but not having to be in a hurry all the time has made me curious about cooking things I have not cooked before.  I've spent some serious money on cookbooks and magazines and of course my latest gadget- the salad shooter.

Y'all are the best enablers ever.  I'm going to cave sooner or later.  I feel it in my very bones and those boneless chicken breasts in my freezer are begging for a pressure cooker.

Cindy- how soon on the blog?  Sounds like fun.


----------



## skyblue

lonestar said:


> I love gadgets with kitchen gadgets being my favorite. Having been out of work for over a year, I have enjoyed cooking more. I've always liked cooking but not having to be in a hurry all the time has made me curious about cooking things I have not cooked before. I've spent some serious money on cookbooks and magazines and of course my latest gadget- the salad shooter.
> 
> Y'all are the best enablers ever. I'm going to cave sooner or later. I feel it in my very bones and those boneless chicken breasts in my freezer are begging for a pressure cooker.
> 
> Cindy- how soon on the blog? Sounds like fun.


Lonestar, you'll have to go first and report back. My pressure cooker money just went to purchase a new battery for our daughter's car.


----------



## Cindy416

lonestar said:


> I love gadgets with kitchen gadgets being my favorite. Having been out of work for over a year, I have enjoyed cooking more. I've always liked cooking but not having to be in a hurry all the time has made me curious about cooking things I have not cooked before. I've spent some serious money on cookbooks and magazines and of course my latest gadget- the salad shooter.
> 
> Y'all are the best enablers ever. I'm going to cave sooner or later. I feel it in my very bones and those boneless chicken breasts in my freezer are begging for a pressure cooker.
> 
> Cindy- how soon on the blog? Sounds like fun.


I'd like to have my blog ready to go in a week. I need to remind myself that it's only a blog, and that I can start out small, without including everything at the beginning. My favorite kitchen gadgets and small appliances will have a place all their own, because I'm a self-confessed gadgetaholic. (I'm such a geek and a nerd.)


----------



## 908tracy

I also tweak things to suit my tastes, and more importantly "ingredient availability"   There's nothing worse than having your mouth water for a recipe only to find that you don't have all of the called for ingredients. That's when I improvise!    It hasn't always worked out for the better, but my family still gives me points for trying. lol

Cindy,
I look forward to your blog. (better stock up on my ingredients!) ha!


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> I also tweak things to suit my tastes, and more importantly "ingredient availability"  There's nothing worse than having your mouth water for a recipe only to find that you don't have all of the called for ingredients. That's when I improvise!  It hasn't always worked out for the better, but my family still gives me points for trying. lol
> 
> Cindy,
> I look forward to your blog. (better stock up on my ingredients!) ha!


I'm with you there, Tracy, about ingredient availability and making substitutions. I live in the boondocks, and have had a lot of times over the years when I needed something and the grocery store in town didn't carry specific ingredients that I needed. Many times I substituted, but there have also been a lot of times that I've found a recipe for what I needed and then made my own. (I've made egg roll wrappers, English muffins, bagels, pita bread, mozzarella, Greek-style yogurt, dilled okra, dilled green beans, whole grain bread, specialty mustard, etc.) From that need has come a lot of fun, as well as a lot of good food. I suppose that's an advantage of living in the country. Had I lived in a large city with ethnic markets and fresh bakeries, I'd have probably bought those things without having given much thought to making them.

As for my blog, stock up!


----------



## skyblue

Cindy416 said:


> I'm with you there, Tracy, about ingredient availability and making substitutions. I live in the boondocks, and have had a lot of times over the years when I needed something and the grocery store in town didn't carry specific ingredients that I needed. Many times I substituted, but there have also been a lot of times that I've found a recipe for what I needed and then made my own. (I've made egg roll wrappers, English muffins, bagels, pita bread, mozzarella, Greek-style yogurt, dilled okra, dilled green beans, whole grain bread, specialty mustard, etc.) From that need has come a lot of fun, as well as a lot of good food. I suppose that's an advantage of living in the country. Had I lived in a large city with ethnic markets and fresh bakeries, I'd have probably bought those things without having given much thought to making them.
> 
> As for my blog, stock up!


We watched The Best Thing I Ever Ate last night. Michael Chiarello was talking about a bakery near his house in NY that makes amazing English Muffins. I had never seen any like them. When you made yours, *Cindy*, did yours puff up tall? Did you use a starter?


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> We watched The Best Thing I Ever Ate last night. Michael Chiarello was talking about a bakery near his house in NY that makes amazing English Muffins. I had never seen any like them. When you made yours, *Cindy*, did yours puff up tall? Did you use a starter?


It's been awhile since I made them, but they were taller and fluffier than the kind you buy in a store. I used a starter for some of them, and a regular yeast dough for others. I also used tuna cans with both top and bottom lids removed as my English muffin rings. (The only reason that I don't make English muffins now is that I'm a perennial member of Weight Watchers, and it's really tempting to have these mouth-watering treats around.


----------



## 908tracy

Speaking of "starters", a few times per year I am called upon to make an Amish Friendship Bread starter. (by several people!) 

I then pass around a ton of starters, and bake bake bake every ten days! Yum! (but oh it is loaded with calories)  ---where's the devil smiley when you need it?---


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> Speaking of "starters", a few times per year I am called upon to make an Amish Friendship Bread starter. (by several people!)
> 
> I then pass around a ton of starters, and bake bake bake every ten days! Yum! (but oh it is loaded with calories) ---where's the devil smiley when you need it?---


That's why I don't keep the Amish Friendship Bread starter on hand. The last thing I need around my house is sweet bread.


----------



## sem

Received my Fagor last week. With this and that, didn't get to use it until Sunday. Made beef stew in absolutely no time. I have two "older" (88 & 83) ladies living with me so tenderness of meat is important. We haven't had a lot of beef because they just couldn't chew it. The beef was very tender and the dish was tasty - probably took me 30 minutes from prep to serving and 10 minutes to clean up. I will be using the pressure cooker at least once a week now!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Cindy416

sem said:


> Received my Fagor last week. With this and that, didn't get to use it until Sunday. Made beef stew in absolutely no time. I have two "older" (88 & 83) ladies living with me so tenderness of meat is important. We haven't had a lot of beef because they just couldn't chew it. The beef was very tender and the dish was tasty - probably took me 30 minutes from prep to serving and 10 minutes to clean up. I will be using the pressure cooker at least once a week now!! LOVE IT!


Isn't it wonderful? By the way, there's actually a pressure cooker thread, for those of you who are interested and weren't aware of the thread's existence.


----------



## skyblue

My favorite cookbook for my rice cooker is THE ULTIMATE RICE COOKER COOKBOOK BY BETH HENSPERGER AND JULIE KAUFMAN.  It is currently available on Amazon.  It is the ultimate rice cooker cookbook IMHO.  There is lots of good practical info in there.  

I have no specific answer for you, but I do have good luck cooking rice on the rapid cycle selection.  It seems to come out best for me when I use that cycle.


----------



## Candee15

skyblue said:


> My favorite cookbook for my rice cooker is THE ULTIMATE RICE COOKER COOKBOOK BY BETH HENSPERGER AND JULIE KAUFMAN. It is currently available on Amazon. It is the ultimate rice cooker cookbook IMHO. There is lots of good practical info in there.
> 
> I have no specific answer for you, but I do have good luck cooking rice on the rapid cycle selection. It seems to come out best for me when I use that cycle.


That books looks great. Do you have the Kindle version or book book? I'm curious as to whether this would be readable and usable on the Kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

Candee15 said:


> That books looks great. Do you have the Kindle version or book book? I'm curious as to whether this would be readable and usable on the Kindle.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure, but I think that is the book with green print in a lot of places, which would be a bit difficult to read on the Kindle. My cookbook isn't here with me, but I'll check. You could always download a sample to see if you like the e-ink version.


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think that is the book with green print in a lot of places, which would be a bit difficult to read on the Kindle. My cookbook isn't here with me, but I'll check. You could always download a sample to see if you like the e-ink version.


Of course, Cindy! That didn't dawn on me. I'm off to download a sample. Thanks!!!

Lynn


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on the blog, Cindy. I can't wait to read it! Are you going to be using Wordpress or Blogger or something else?

L


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think that is the book with green print in a lot of places, which would be a bit difficult to read on the Kindle. My cookbook isn't here with me, but I'll check. You could always download a sample to see if you like the e-ink version.


Oh, well. The sample ended before the recipes began. There is a lot of introductory info. Sigh!


----------



## Leslie

I just downloaded the Kindle sample to my iPad (using the Kindle app) and then compared it to the printed version. It appears that they did not use the pale green font and orange overlay boxes in the Kindle version, if that sets your mind at ease.

Personally, I have discovered I don't really like cookbooks on my Kindle or iPad/iPhone. I am a flip through the cookbook person and that is one thing the Kindle does not allow me to do easily.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I just downloaded the Kindle sample to my iPad (using the Kindle app) and then compared it to the printed version. It appears that they did not use the pale green font and orange overlay boxes in the Kindle version, if that sets your mind at ease.
> 
> Personally, I have discovered I don't really like cookbooks on my Kindle or iPad/iPhone. I am a flip through the cookbook person and that is one thing the Kindle does not allow me to do easily.
> 
> L


I like to have print copies of cookbooks because I read them like novels, and I love beautiful food photography. That said, I'm finding that I like cookbooks on my iPad, too. (Not in place of paper cookbooks, though, meaning that I have 2 copies of some cookbooks.) I have a cookbook holder that hangs from my open cabinet door (securely), and I put my iPad on the holder, set the iPad to not auto-lock, and then I use that sometimes when I'm cooking. I think I'm doing it now just because it's novel, and fun. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Candee15

Leslie said:


> I just downloaded the Kindle sample to my iPad (using the Kindle app) and then compared it to the printed version. It appears that they did not use the pale green font and orange overlay boxes in the Kindle version, if that sets your mind at ease.
> 
> Personally, I have discovered I don't really like cookbooks on my Kindle or iPad/iPhone. I am a flip through the cookbook person and that is one thing the Kindle does not allow me to do easily.
> 
> L


Wow. Thank you soooo much for doing that!!! I think I agree, though. I have to flip back and forth and can't really imagine a cookbook working for me on the Kindle. That is saying a LOT because I have a very strong love for my Kindle <g>.


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I like to have print copies of cookbooks because I read them like novels, and I love beautiful food photography. That said, I'm finding that I like cookbooks on my iPad, too. (Not in place of paper cookbooks, though, meaning that I have 2 copies of some cookbooks.) I have a cookbook holder that hangs from my open cabinet door (securely), and I put my iPad on the holder, set the iPad to not auto-lock, and then I use that sometimes when I'm cooking. I think I'm doing it now just because it's novel, and fun. I'm a nerd.


I think a cookbook would look great on the iPad, but I don't have one. I could picture it on a cookbook stand. Nice!


----------



## Cindy416

I have some cookbooks that are great on my iPad, most notably, Mark Bittmann's _How to Cook Everything_, which is a book that I've had in paper form for years. It's where I found my recipe for caramels, which many of my friends love to receive as Christmas presents. (They are the best caramels I've ever tasted.) I also have some things from Fine Cooking, Martha Stewart, Food Network, and others. They look really nice on the iPad.


----------



## Leslie

Also, for anyone looking for a rice cooker cookbook:

*DO NOT THROW YOUR MONEY AWAY ON ROGER EBERT'S PIECE OF CRAP RICE COOKER BOOK*

I pre-ordered it and what a waste. I am sorry that he's dying of salivary gland cancer and I have always loved his movie reviews, but he should have steered clear of the urge to become a celebrity cookbook author. This piece of junk is a big black mark on his resume.

My 2 cents.

L


----------



## lonestar

Well boodie hoodie for me-  Skyblue I just realized that my Fagor 3 in 1 money will have to go to a quilt class I promised to take and the die cutter I need to cut the quilt strips.  I mentioned it to my husband but he is busy spending money on a remodel of a business building we own.  Rats and double rats!  Ugh!  Boo Hoo!  Okay, I feel better now but not much.  It's in my wish list for now.


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Also, for anyone looking for a rice cooker cookbook:
> 
> *DO NOT THROW YOUR MONEY AWAY ON ROGER EBERT'S PIECE OF CRAP RICE COOKER BOOK*
> 
> I pre-ordered it and what a waste. I am sorry that he's dying of salivary gland cancer and I have always loved his movie reviews, but he should have steered clear of the urge to become a celebrity cookbook author. This piece of junk is a big black mark on his resume.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> L


I've read other people's comments to that effect. He'll probably sell a lot of cookbooks on his name alone, as well as because he's been so ill.


----------



## Indy

So my cuisinart rice maker finally pissed me off enough.  I am tired of making glue sculptures.  I bought a 5 and 1/2 cup Zo thing with a bunch of settings and buttons and stuff.  I wound up shopping for everything the company makes and there is one 3 cup rice maker that looks like a many-eyed space alien/spaceship combo thing.  The cuisinart, as well as the old blender, are going to goodwill today.  The new thing should be here today!  Weeeeeee!


----------



## skyblue

Candee, did you decide to get the kindle version of the cookbook or the DTB version?  Have you tried any of the recipes yet?


----------



## Jane917

Indy said:


> So my cuisinart rice maker finally p*ssed me off enough. I am tired of making glue sculptures. I bought a 5 and 1/2 cup Zo thing with a bunch of settings and buttons and stuff. I wound up shopping for everything the company makes and there is one 3 cup rice maker that looks like a many-eyed space alien/spaceship combo thing. The cuisinart, as well as the old blender, are going to goodwill today. The new thing should be here today! Weeeeeee!


You new Zo sounds very much like my Sanyo. We love the porridge cylce for oatmeal! Let us know how you like your new toy.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> You new Zo sounds very much like my Sanyo. We love the porridge cylce for oatmeal! Let us know how you like your new toy.


I've had a Sanyo for nearly 2 years (shortly after joining the KB), and I love it. In fact, I bought my daughter the newest version of the one that I have for Christmas. I've never fixed oatmeal in it. Do you use steel-cut oats or old-fashioned? I'm assuming that whichever you use, you add the customary amount of water and then set it on the porridge cycle. Am I right? (I love oatmeal!)


----------



## Jane917

Cindy416 said:


> I've had a Sanyo for nearly 2 years (shortly after joining the KB), and I love it. In fact, I bought my daughter the newest version of the one that I have for Christmas. I've never fixed oatmeal in it. Do you use steel-cut oats or old-fashioned? I'm assuming that whichever you use, you add the customary amount of water and then set it on the porridge cycle. Am I right? (I love oatmeal!)


I usually use old fashioned oats, but if I am organized enough the night before, I use steel-cut oats and set it to turn on in the morning at a certain time. Since steel-cut oats do best with some soak time, the overnight soak is perfect. I do not measure the water. I measure the oats (in a regular measuring cup, not the rice measuring cup), and add water up to the line indicated. Never fails.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> I usually use old fashioned oats, but if I am organized enough the night before, I use steel-cut oats and set it to turn on in the morning at a certain time. Since steel-cut oats do best with some soak time, the overnight soak is perfect. I do not measure the water. I measure the oats (in a regular measuring cup, not the rice measuring cup), and add water up to the line indicated. Never fails.


Thanks! I've used my Sanyo too many times to count, but always use the regular rice to water ratio that I'd use if cooking the rice on the stove. I've never used the markings for anything. May have to give it a try, though.


----------



## sebat

Jane917 said:


> I usually use old fashioned oats, but if I am organized enough the night before, I use steel-cut oats and set it to turn on in the morning at a certain time. Since steel-cut oats do best with some soak time, the overnight soak is perfect. I do not measure the water. I measure the oats (in a regular measuring cup, not the rice measuring cup), and add water up to the line indicated. Never fails.


I use the steel-cut. I never soak them, just stir them when the cooker goes off and then let them sit in the cooker for 10-15 minutes more. I think it works just as well as a soak.


----------



## rho

I use the steel cut oatmeal - 1/4 cup - put cinnamon on it and mix it around then put a pinch of salt and 3/4 cup water put it in the Zo cooker and have it set to be done at 8 am (I can't eat when I first get up need some coffe and waking up time lol) and it will keep it warm till I want if if I get doing things.  Many days it has been lunch instead of breakfast


----------



## Candee15

skyblue said:


> Candee, did you decide to get the kindle version of the cookbook or the DTB version? Have you tried any of the recipes yet?


Funny you should ask <g>. I just got an iPad a few weeks ago. I never did buy the DTB version and don't think I'd like the Kindle one...BUT...I have a feeling it would be perfect on the iPad. I'm going to see about downloading a sample on there. Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## hsuthard

This is a great reminder to put some oatmeal in the rice cooker tonight! In agree, the porridge setting is the best!


----------



## Jane917

It is a reminder to me to do the same!


----------



## Candee15

Darn!  I don't think the Ultimate Rice Cooker book is available for iPad.  At least I can't find it.  I'm sad.


----------



## Leslie

Candee15 said:


> Darn! I don't think the Ultimate Rice Cooker book is available for iPad. At least I can't find it. I'm sad.


Put the Kindle app on your iPad and buy the Kindle version of the book.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Put the Kindle app on your iPad and buy the Kindle version of the book.
> 
> L


That's what I've done with lots of cookbooks, Leslie. I also bookmark recipe websites. Then, when I'm ready to cook, I set my iPad so that it doesn't shut off automatically, and I set it in my cookbook holder that is suspended from an open cabinet. That keeps the recipe easily viewable, yet my iPad stays out of the way.


----------



## Leslie

Cookbooks are one instance where I can see the superiority of the iPad over the Kindle for reading.

L


----------



## Candee15

Leslie said:


> Put the Kindle app on your iPad and buy the Kindle version of the book.
> 
> L


OF COURSE, Leslie! Thanks! I feel soooooooooooo silly. I'll do that. I even already have my Kindle app on my iPad.


----------



## Candee15

Yay!  I bought the Ultimate Rice Cooker book for Kindle on my iPad, and it looks great.  I'm excited.  Thanks again!


----------



## Leslie

Candee15 said:


> Yay! I bought the Ultimate Rice Cooker book for Kindle on my iPad, and it looks great. I'm excited. Thanks again!


Have fun and let us know which recipes you like best.

L


----------



## hsuthard

Candee15 said:


> Darn! I don't think the Ultimate Rice Cooker book is available for iPad. At least I can't find it. I'm sad.


Use the Kindle app on your iPad to read the kindle version of it.


----------



## Indy

It's here!  Actually it's been here for two days but I put in a surprise extra night at work which was a terrible idea.  I made a mixed cup of thai jasmine with about a teaspoon of wild rice with a can of cream of chicken soup, carrots, mushrooms and green onions.  It was excellent!  It seems to me that for mixed you always put the water in for the rice and the water included in whatever other items is there, is extra.  

So I have some black beans soaking and I'm going to do a (possibly throwaway) black beans and rice... thing... in a little bit.  Oh yeah.  And my hubby took me rice shopping and pointed out how much we need some sushi rice.  He's going to make curry (not in the rice cooker) and wants it for the curry.  So we forgot altogether to even get any brown rice, but hey there's next week.


----------



## Indy

I'll be glad when my cookbook arrives.  The black beans and rice will definitely require some adjustments.  I googled "how to cook dry beans in a rice cooker" after setting the machine.  Hmm, that was the wrong order in which to do things.  What I did was put a cup dried black beans in a pint container with splash of rice vinegar, soy sauce, and red wine, also a couple cloves minced garlic and a tiny bit of minced onion, and a dash of black pepper, stir, fill the container the rest of the way with water, and soaked in the fridge for almost two days.  Then put 2 rice cooker cups rice in (jasmine) the cooker, water level as the thing recommended, and then threw the bean mixture in, put on mixed setting, and waited.  

What I got was perfect, if black, rice with tasteless almost crunchy beans.  I added green onion and soy sauce and for me, it's edible but no one else will eat it.  Next time I will add more water to the pan and maybe some red pepper flakes and soy sauce while it cooks.  I think the rice maker actually tries to cook all the water out of the dish so it definitely needs more water.  But oh, the smell!  I woke the house up with it.


----------



## Cindy416

Indy said:


> I'll be glad when my cookbook arrives. The black beans and rice will definitely require some adjustments. I googled "how to cook dry beans in a rice cooker" after setting the machine. Hmm, that was the wrong order in which to do things. What I did was put a cup dried black beans in a pint container with splash of rice vinegar, soy sauce, and red wine, also a couple cloves minced garlic and a tiny bit of minced onion, and a dash of black pepper, stir, fill the container the rest of the way with water, and soaked in the fridge for almost two days. Then put 2 rice cooker cups rice in (jasmine) the cooker, water level as the thing recommended, and then threw the bean mixture in, put on mixed setting, and waited.
> 
> What I got was perfect, if black, rice with tasteless almost crunchy beans. I added green onion and soy sauce and for me, it's edible but no one else will eat it. Next time I will add more water to the pan and maybe some red pepper flakes and soy sauce while it cooks. I think the rice maker actually tries to cook all the water out of the dish so it definitely needs more water. But oh, the smell! I woke the house up with it.


I think you need to be enabled further. What you need is an electric (or stovetop) pressure cooker for the beans and your rice cooker for your rice. (I have yet to cook beans in my Fagor 3-in-1, but I've read that they cook very well in it. (We have a pressure cooker thread here on the KB, in case you want to be enabled. It worked for several of us.)


----------



## Indy

I've read the pressure cooker thread but I have an irrational fear of them.  It's like recommending that I cook with spiders or something.  My husband was in absolute AWE that I went and bought a decent rice cooker without his help, though.  He's like "how the heck did you know to get that thing? It's just right!"  Y'all make me look smart!


----------



## Cindy416

Indy said:


> I've read the pressure cooker thread but I have an irrational fear of them. It's like recommending that I cook with spiders or something. My husband was in absolute AWE that I went and bought a decent rice cooker without his help, though. He's like "how the heck did you know to get that thing? It's just right!" Y'all make me look smart!


If you ever find that you're the least bit interested in pressure cookers, don't be afraid of them any more. The newer technology makes them safe (both electric and stovetop), and they are incredible timesavers. Glad that you bought a good rice cooker, though. Actually, I used both my rice cooker and my Fagor 3-in-1 yesterday when I made my jasmine rice and the green beans to go along with my Thai-style chicken with basil.


----------



## skyblue

*Cindy*,

Have you posted that recipe for Thai Style Chicken on this thread? I would love that one!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> *Cindy*,
> 
> Have you posted that recipe for Thai Style Chicken on this thread? I would love that one!


No, I haven't, but I suppose I could get away with it since it has rice served with it. 

Here's the link, if that makes it easier to view, although that recipe isn't quite the same as the ATK one, so I changed the recipe below to reflect that of the ATK: http://www.food.com/recipe/thai-style-chicken-with-basil-cooks-illustrated-403690

Thai-Style Chicken with Basil (original recipe from America's Test Kitchen)

Ingredients:

2 cups fresh basil leaves, tightly packed (hot basil or Thai holy basil if you can find it)
3 medium garlic cloves, peeled
3 Thai green chili or 3 red Thai red chili peppers, stemmed (or 2 serrano peppers or 1 jalapeno)
2 tablespoons fish sauce, plus extra for serving
1 tablespoon oyster sauce
1 teaspoon white vinegar, plus extra for serving
1 tablespoon sugar, plus extra for serving
1.5 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 2-inch pieces
3 medium shallots, peeled and thinly sliced ( about 3/4 cup)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
red pepper flakes, for serving

Directions

1. Process 1 cup basil leaves, garlic and chiles in food processor until finely chopped, 6 to 10 1-second pulses, scraping down the bowl with a rubber spatula as needed.
2. Transfer 1 tablespoon basil mixture to small bowl and stir in 1 tablespoon fish sauce, oyster sauce, vinegar and sugar; set aside. Transfer remaining basil mixture to 12-inch heavy-bottomed nonstick skillet. Do not wash food processor bowl.
3. Pulse chicken and 1 tablespoon fish sauce in food processor until meat is chopped into approximate 1/4-inch pieces, six to eight 1-second pulses. 
4. Stir shallots and oil into basil mixture in skillet. Heat over medium-low heat (mixture should start to sizzle after about 1 1/2 minutes; if it doesn't, adjust heat accordingly), stirring constantly, until garlic and shallots are golden brown, 5-8 minutes.
5. Add chicken, increase heat to medium, and cook, stirring and breaking up chicken with potato masher or rubber spatula, until only traces of pink remain, 2 to 4 minutes. Add reserved basil-fish sauce mixture and continue to cook, stirring constantly until chicken is no longer pink, about 1 minute.
6. Stir in remaining cup basil leaves and cook, stirring constantly, until basil is wilted, 30 to 60 seconds. Serve immediately, passing extra fish sauce, sugar, red pepper flakes and vinegar separately.

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size: 1 (173 g)

Servings Per Recipe: 4

Amount Per Serving
% Daily Value
Calories 217.3

Calories from Fat 75
34%

Amount Per Serving
% Daily Value
Total Fat 8.3g
12%
Saturated Fat 1.2g
6%
Cholesterol 65.8mg
21%
Sugars 3.5 g
Sodium 893.7mg
37%
Total Carbohydrate 6.9g
2%
Dietary Fiber 0.8g
3%
Sugars 3.5 g
14%
Protein 27.5g
55%


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Cindy!  I will save this recipe for summer when I plant my basil!!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Thanks, Cindy! I will save this recipe for summer when I plant my basil!!


You're welcome. I couldn't get enough basil from the little plants that I had in my kitchen, so I went to Home Depot and bought 2 nursery plants. I always buy them anyway, and I tried hard not to decimate the plants. 
(Basil at the store in the "city" is 2 small plastic bubble
packs w/limp basil leaves.)

If you don't have fish sauce, you could use soy sauce. You'd have a slightly different taste, but it would still be delicious. I am now the proud owner of nearly a quart of fish sauce, so am going to be looking for recipes.)


----------



## Indy

I'm listening... about the pressure cookers.  I mentioned it to my hubby and he said, "ok so maybe we'll get one in the fall."  OMG y'all, I can't let him near kindleboards or he'll have every gadget in existence!

He's on his second bowl of spanish rice as we speak.  I've found that for 3 of us with leftovers, one to one and a half rice cooker cups of rice is enough, of anything.  I tried regular plain oatmeal in it the other morning.  That was... delicious but my god what a strange texture.  It kind of slithered around like vomit...  I just had to shut my eyes and eat.  It comes close to that texture when I do it on the stovetop but it really crossed the line in the rice cooker.  I'll wait to find steel-cut before I put oats in that baby again.


----------



## 4Katie

I have two cheap rice cookers that both burn rice on the bottom, and I've decided to spring for a Zojirushi. But I'm confused by all the different kinds. I've heard a lot about Fuzzy Logic, but now I'm hearing about the new induction type. How on earth does someone decide which model to get


----------



## Cindy416

4Katie said:


> I have two cheap rice cookers that both burn rice on the bottom, and I've decided to spring for a Zojirushi. But I'm confused by all the different kinds. I've heard a lot about Fuzzy Logic, but now I'm hearing about the new induction type. How on earth does someone decide which model to get


I have the previous model of this one, and I bought my daughter this one for Christmas. We both love them! (They are fuzzy logic types.)



Sanyo ECJ-HC100S 10-Cup Micro-Computerized Rice Cooker and Slow Cooker


----------



## 4Katie

I went with the Zojirushi NS-ZCC18 10-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer. It's the one I always thought I wanted, but I got temporarily side-tracked with the induction thing. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Indy

You know you will absolutely love it.  My hubby is still going on about how smart of an idea that was.  We're between one and three uses per week, which is kind of low for such a good appliance but still, we love it.  My daughter got excited the other day and came barrelling down the hall yelling "smells like rice!!"  and "when will it play the music, I'm hungry!"  (The dish in question was one of my worst btw, involving a package of rice a roni and half pack of hot dogs and a little bit of regret, but she ate it like it was pizza.)


----------



## Leslie

I keep debating about buying a new rice cooker. When water got into the panel of our current Zo, it fried the circuitry so all we can cook now is plain white rice. Reading about the Sanyo, one thing it has that the Zo doesn't have is a steamer tray. That might be a nice feature...

L


----------



## Jane917

When I bought my Sanyo a couple of years ago, I got the 3.5 cup model. The next size up, might have been a 5 cup model, had the steamer. I am still kicking myself for not getting the model with the steamer.


----------



## ak rain

I really like the steam function on my rice cooker. That functions used as much as making rice.

Sylvia


----------



## Cindy416

ak rain said:


> I really like the steam function on my rice cooker. That functions used as much as making rice.
> 
> Sylvia


I like mine, too. Unfortunately, I've taken my rice cooker, as well as my electric pressure cooker, off of my kitchen counter. I find that, although they're pretty easy to get to, I still used them more when they were on the counter. As for the steamer feature, it's great!


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> I know it's a different thread, but I want to say if you can find a steamer to fit inside it, the Fagor also has that option. Just saying....


Not to derail this thread, but what do you set your Fagor on when you want to steam?


----------



## Leslie

I was expecting a little more enabling, guys! Even so, I went ahead and ordered the 5 1/2 cup Sanyo, in grey (it came with Prime shipping).



I debated about the bigger one since it wasn't that much more money but realistically, it's mostly just my husband and me (although our daughter is home for the summer). I don't think we've cooked more than two cups of rice (that's the dry measurement) in the 2 years we've owned the Zo. This Sanyo is the equivalent size so I think it will be plenty big enough.

I am interested in the slow cooker feature and the steamer. It also says you can cook tofu which might be something interesting to try. We use the Fagor as a slow cooker but maybe if this is a little smaller it will be good for just the two of us meals.

Part of why I selected the Zo two years ago was because it was made in Japan, and the Sanyo is made in China. But since the Zo didn't prove to be super durable (partly because my husband was careless and got steam in the control panel...still...) it didn't seem worth it to me to pay a premium price this time if it's only going to last 2 years. I hope we have better success this time.

Can anyone tell me...does it come with its own special measuring cup or can I use a regular cup with the Sanyo?

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I was expecting a little more enabling, guys! Even so, I went ahead and ordered the 5 1/2 cup Sanyo, in grey (it came with Prime shipping).
> 
> 
> 
> I debated about the bigger one since it wasn't that much more money but realistically, it's mostly just my husband and me (although our daughter is home for the summer). I don't think we've cooked more than two cups of rice (that's the dry measurement) in the 2 years we've owned the Zo. This Sanyo is the equivalent size so I think it will be plenty big enough.
> 
> I am interested in the slow cooker feature and the steamer. It also says you can cook tofu which might be something interesting to try. We use the Fagor as a slow cooker but maybe if this is a little smaller it will be good for just the two of us meals.
> 
> Part of why I selected the Zo two years ago was because it was made in Japan, and the Sanyo is made in China. But since the Zo didn't prove to be super durable (partly because my husband was careless and got steam in the control panel...still...) it didn't seem worth it to me to pay a premium price this time if it's only going to last 2 years. I hope we have better success this time.
> 
> Can anyone tell me...does it come with its own special measuring cup or can I use a regular cup with the Sanyo?
> 
> L


I have the larger model, and it comes with its own measuring cup. So far, though, I've only used regular measuring cups, just as if I'm cooking rice on the stove.


----------



## Leslie

We christened the new Sanyo last night by making *Risi e bisi* from the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook. It was very good but as usual, I should have halved the recipe. The recipe said it served 4-6, in our household it would've served 10. We have plenty of leftovers.

Today I tried the steamer to make hard boiled eggs. I had seven eggs in the carton, debated whether I should cook all of them but did and now I am glad I did since one egg cracked and oozed all over the place. No big deal, easy to clean. The plan is to make deviled eggs for tomorrow. Mom is coming over and we're probably going to have lobster (this is Maine after all). Deviled eggs will be a nice appetizer.

If anyone has an absolutely fabulous deviled egg recipe, please share. I like most anything but it CAN'T include Miracle Whip. That's my only caveat.

I feel like a traitor saying this, but I think I like the Sanyo better than the Zojirushi, plus it cost about $80 less. More to love.

L


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Leslie said:


> Deviled eggs will be a nice appetizer.
> 
> If anyone has an absolutely fabulous deviled egg recipe, please share. I like most anything but it CAN'T include Miracle Whip. That's my only caveat.


Congratulations on your new Rice Steamer....no matter what size, brand, features....they are wonderful.

My Deviled Eggs are always a big hit.....Use a standard recipe but spice it up with dry mustard, sweet pickle relish and CURRY. Your guests will be asking "What is in these eggs, its wonderful !"


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> We christened the new Sanyo last night by making *Risi e bisi* from the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook. It was very good but as usual, I should have halved the recipe. The recipe said it served 4-6, in our household it would've served 10. We have plenty of leftovers.
> 
> Today I tried the steamer to make hard boiled eggs. I had seven eggs in the carton, debated whether I should cook all of them but did and now I am glad I did since one egg cracked and oozed all over the place. No big deal, easy to clean. The plan is to make deviled eggs for tomorrow. Mom is coming over and we're probably going to have lobster (this is Maine after all). Deviled eggs will be a nice appetizer.
> 
> If anyone has an absolutely fabulous deviled egg recipe, please share. I like most anything but it CAN'T include Miracle Whip. That's my only caveat.


How did I miss the message that you got a new rice cooker? Now I really wish I had the steamer basket so I can make deviled eggs to! My favorite deviled egg recipe uses wasabi mayo. I am with you on Miracle Whip!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> How did I miss the message that you got a new rice cooker? Now I really wish I had the steamer basket so I can make deviled eggs to! My favorite deviled egg recipe uses wasabi mayo. I am with you on Miracle Whip!


I ordered it earlier this week and it arrived on Wednesday. I was tempted to order another Zo but the steamer basket and slow cook setting won me over. I am eager to try artichokes in it.

Wasabi mayo, hmmm. Too bad I don't have any on hand. I do have curry, though.

L


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> ...If anyone has an absolutely fabulous deviled egg recipe, please share. I like most anything but it CAN'T include Miracle Whip. That's my only caveat....


I'm a minimalist when it comes to deviled eggs: I just mix in some mayo (prefer Helman's "Real") and spicy brown mustard with the yolks (I can't tell you how much, I just start out with what seems likely to be not enough, then keep tasting and adjusting until "right"). Garnish with paprika, and I'm happy. 

For my personal tastes, pretty much any "crunchy" things people add to deviled eggs tends to reduce how much I like them.


----------



## Leslie

I'm with you on Hellman's real mayonnaise. That's all we eat here (unless I make it from scratch which I do on occasion). Here in New England, Cain's is popular but I don't care for it. And don't get me started on MW! LOL.

My mother's deviled eggs are just mayo and dried mustard. But she has a friend who adds a little lemon juice and she thinks those are fantastic. So I might try to be slightly adventurous and add something else. Curry powder sounds possible.

L


----------



## NogDog

Lemon juice sounds reasonably "safe" and might be good. Curry powder -- hmmm -- guess I won't know unless I try it. (Unfortunately, I don't digest eggs well, so I'm not sure when/if I'll be making deviled eggs again, in spite of how much I like them.  )


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Lemon juice sounds reasonably "safe" and might be good. Curry powder -- hmmm -- guess I won't know unless I try it. (Unfortunately, I don't digest eggs well, so I'm not sure when/if I'll be making deviled eggs again, in spite of how much I like them.  )


I just talked to my mother and learned that I made a mistake by not peeling the eggs, separating the yolks, and mashing them up while they are still warm. That makes everything blend together better, she said. Oh well. Live and learn.

L


----------



## Cuechick

I have to admit, I have not read through this entire thread. Just had to add, I have a basic panasonic version that I love. I love making rice bowls which are based on japanese traditional don buries but made simple. I did a  blog post on this a month or so ago. I love them. For dinner tonight I sauteed onions in about a tbls of evvo and added sliced low fat kilbasa. Then added some Trader Joe's Masayla simmer sauce and threw it all over rice! Yum!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the link to your blog and the rice bowls. Those look great!

The deviled eggs are done and they turned out great. As I was making them, I realized that I have probably made deviled eggs about three times in my life...LOL. My mom is the deviled egg chef and she always brings them to family functions. But now that I have my unbeatable combo of Sanyo for steaming and KitchenAid mixer for mixing, I may just start making them a whole lot more often!










My eventual recipe, which was a combination of advice from people here, Mark Bittmann and my mother:

Six hard boiled eggs (which turned into 10 egg white halves and 6 yolks, because one of the eggs didn't peel correctly. You know how the white comes off in chunks and stays stuck to the shell?)
Hellmann's real mayonnaise...probably about 2 Tablespoons
Grey Poupon dijon mustard...probably about 2 teaspoons
Lemon juice...one half lemon, squeezed
Salt, pepper to taste

Mix in the KitchenAid mixer. Start slow and work up to speed 4.

Spoon into egg whites. Sprinkle paprika on the top.

Yum!

As an aside, Mark Bittmann said to cook the eggs, then cool and peel, contrary to my mother's advice.


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the link to your blog and the rice bowls. Those look great!
> 
> The deviled eggs are done and they turned out great. As I was making them, I realized that I have probably made deviled eggs about three times in my life...LOL. My mom is the deviled egg chef and she always brings them to family functions. But now that I have my unbeatable combo of Sanyo for steaming and KitchenAid mixer for mixing, I may just start making them a whole lot more often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eventual recipe, which was a combination of advice from people here, Mark Bittmann and my mother:
> 
> Six hard boiled eggs (which turned into 10 egg white halves and 6 yolks, because one of the eggs didn't peel correctly. You know how the white comes off in chunks and stays stuck to the shell?)
> Hellmann's real mayonnaise...probably about 2 Tablespoons
> Grey Poupon dijon mustard...probably about 2 teaspoons
> Lemon juice...one half lemon, squeezed
> Salt, pepper to taste
> 
> Mix in the KitchenAid mixer. Start slow and work up to speed 4.
> 
> Spoon into egg whites. Sprinkle paprika on the top.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> As an aside, Mark Bittmann said to cook the eggs, then cool and peel, contrary to my mother's advice.


Love Mark Bittman's cookbooks!

Leslie, what how did you steam your eggs in your Sanyo? I've misplaced the directions that I finally determined worked best. Thanks!


----------



## Jane917

Mark Bittman always comes to my rescue. You even have a deviled egg dish! One of the few kitchen gadgets I do not have. I also use my Kitchenaid to mix the mixture. How did the lobster turn out?

Now I think I might have to make some deviled eggs for dinner tonight to go along with tortellini salad and hot sausages.

Here is the recipe for Tortellini Salad from one of my favorite bloggers....Two Peas and Their Pod

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/tortellini-salad/


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Love Mark Bittman's cookbooks!
> 
> Leslie, what how did you steam your eggs in your Sanyo? I've misplaced the directions that I finally determined worked best. Thanks!


I had 7 eggs and steamed them for 22 minutes. One developed a crack and the inside gushed out. When I peeled them, one had the "sticking to the shell, gunky white problem". But other than that, they turned out great.

I also steamed corn in the Sanyo today. I am really liking this rice cooker and it seems more versatile than the Zojirushi.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Mark Bittman always comes to my rescue. You even have a deviled egg dish! One of the few kitchen gadgets I do not have. I also use my Kitchenaid to mix the mixture. How did the lobster turn out?


I have no idea why I have this dish. Maybe my mother gave it to me?

The KitchenAid was great. At first it didn't look like enough egg yolks but in the end, all was good. Much better mashed than I could have done by hand.

The lobsters were fine. Very hard shell, late season. I didn't eat the tail of mine so we have leftovers for something. Omelette or souffle I suppose.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I had 7 eggs and steamed them for 22 minutes. One developed a crack and the inside gushed out. When I peeled them, one had the "sticking to the shell, gunky white problem". But other than that, they turned out great.
> 
> I also steamed corn in the Sanyo today. I am really liking this rice cooker and it seems more versatile than the Zojirushi.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie. Were your eggs at room temperature or straight out of the fridge? As for the one that stuck to the shell, Paula Deen says that she always does at least one extra egg so that she can put the yolk in with the others. That way, she won't have to worry about having enough filling to make each egg look good. (Dr. Oz says that everyone should eat at least one egg a day, too. Said that the protein in an egg is something everyone needs every day, and that most people shouldn't worry about the cholesterol in an egg a day. Just passing that info along.) 

I love to steam veggies (esp. corn) in my Sanyo, too. Frees up my stove, keeps me from having to heat the oven (have baked a lot of ears in the oven), and the corn is great.


----------



## Jane917

My deviled eggs were a bit smooshy. I think I used too much mayo. I used both regular mayo and wasabi mayo, along with dijon mustard. We are refrigerating them now to see if they will firm up. I was able to use all the cooked eggs except for one. I kept the yolk, but Jack got the white. 

Leslie, you can send that leftover lobster my way when you send out my package tomorrow!


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> My deviled eggs were a bit smooshy. I think I used too much mayo. I used both regular mayo and wasabi mayo, along with dijon mustard. We are refrigerating them now to see if they will firm up. I was able to use all the cooked eggs except for one. I kept the yolk, but Jack got the white.
> 
> Leslie, you can send that leftover lobster my way when you send out my package tomorrow!


Is it just me, or is "leftover lobster" an oxymoron? (Maybe it isn't if you are fortunate enough to live somewhere other than smackdab in the middle of the U.S.)


----------



## mom2karen

Crumbled bacon in deviled eggs is yummy!


----------



## Angela

mom2karen said:


> Crumbled bacon in deviled eggs is yummy!


mmmm... I will have to try that. I love bacon in/on most everything!


----------



## NogDog

mom2karen said:


> Crumbled bacon in deviled eggs is yummy!


Crumbled bacon in _anything_ is yummy.


----------



## Coral Moore

Jane917 said:


> My deviled eggs were a bit smooshy. I think I used too much mayo. I used both regular mayo and wasabi mayo, along with dijon mustard. We are refrigerating them now to see if they will firm up. I was able to use all the cooked eggs except for one. I kept the yolk, but Jack got the white.
> 
> Leslie, you can send that leftover lobster my way when you send out my package tomorrow!


Wasabi mayo in deviled eggs sounds delicious!

I've seen this rice cooker thread floating around in here, but I've been afraid to post. You see, my friends, I have a rice cooking disability. I know, a lot of you are saying to yourselves right this moment, "But Coral, this is a thread about rice cookers, you don't really have to cook it." See, here's the problem: I can't cook rice. At all. Not even in a cooker. Rice just plain will not cook right around me. If I put it in the cooker and follow the measurements, when the doohickey says it should be done, it's not. My husband loves to joke about it. I'm Hispanic and he's Irish, but I make him cook me rice and beans. You can laugh, it's okay. I've come to terms with it... *sniff*


----------



## Jane917

Coral, you need a programmable rice cooker, not the on/off type. I don't see how you an miss with the programmable. I have said it before, and I will say it again, I use my rice cooker more for oatmeal than I use it for rice. However, I have never been disappointed in the rice, particularly brown rice.


----------



## Leslie

Coral, welcome, glad to have you here. Maybe we can be a rice 12-step group (or whatever)...

I'll try to tell this story in a concise way (because I could go on and on...)

I became interested in cooking when I was about 8 or so and started reading cookbooks and so on. My mother wasn't too keen on letting me experiment but I didn't let that stop me. As the years passed, I started reading more sophisticated recipes (and cooking them) and she realized I could actually help her and do some of the cooking and help her. It was weird, we never cooked together or shared...it was a "me or you" type thing.

Anyway, I found a recipe that said rice was the perfect accompaniment and so I read the directions on the box and cooked some rice. No big deal. Well then it turns out that the reason we very rarely/never ate rice at my house (except for that boil-in-bag stuff on occasion) was because my mother couldn't cook rice--or so she said. I was like, huh? Can't cook rice? But she must have had your disability. She truly could not cook rice. That turned out to be a turning point for us because she'd ask me to cook rice, which I would happily do, and it made us more equal partners in cooking.

For a long time I didn't think I needed a rice cooker, since I know how to cook rice in a pan...LOL! But really, the rice cooker is great to have and a wonderful convenience.

L


----------



## Coral Moore

Leslie said:


> Coral, welcome, glad to have you here. Maybe we can be a rice 12-step group (or whatever)...
> 
> I'll try to tell this story in a concise way (because I could go on and on...)
> 
> I became interested in cooking when I was about 8 or so and started reading cookbooks and so on. My mother wasn't too keen on letting me experiment but I didn't let that stop me. As the years passed, I started reading more sophisticated recipes (and cooking them) and she realized I could actually help her and do some of the cooking and help her. It was weird, we never cooked together or shared...it was a "me or you" type thing.
> 
> Anyway, I found a recipe that said rice was the perfect accompaniment and so I read the directions on the box and cooked some rice. No big deal. Well then it turns out that the reason we very rarely/never ate rice at my house (except for that boil-in-bag stuff on occasion) was because my mother couldn't cook rice--or so she said. I was like, huh? Can't cook rice? But she must have had your disability. She truly could not cook rice. That turned out to be a turning point for us because she'd ask me to cook rice, which I would happily do, and it made us more equal partners in cooking.
> 
> For a long time I didn't think I needed a rice cooker, since I know how to cook rice in a pan...LOL! But really, the rice cooker is great to have and a wonderful convenience.
> 
> L


I'm so glad there are others out there like me! If I ever told my mom that I couldn't cook rice I might be disowned. 

I have sincerely tried everything (although we don't have a fancy programmable rice cooker like Jane mentioned above and I'm considering that). My husband has told me what to do and watched me every step of the way and somehow I can still never get it to come out right. Brown or white or wild, doesn't matter. I have made the boil in bag stuff successfully, but I don't like the taste very much.


----------



## Leslie

Boil in the bag was bad, and instant rice was worse. Blech. Which is what she would resort to at times. No wonder she was happy that I could cook rice! LOL.

L


----------



## Coral Moore

Leslie said:


> Boil in the bag was bad, and instant rice was worse. Blech. Which is what she would resort to at times. No wonder she was happy that I could cook rice! LOL.
> 
> L


No doubt! I joke with my husband all the time and tell him that I only married him for his rice.


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I had 7 eggs and steamed them for 22 minutes. One developed a crack and the inside gushed out. When I peeled them, one had the "sticking to the shell, gunky white problem". But other than that, they turned out great.
> 
> I also steamed corn in the Sanyo today. I am really liking this rice cooker and it seems more versatile than the Zojirushi.
> 
> L


I just steamed a dozen eggs for 22 minutes (pretty much straight out of the refrigerator). I had to try one at 22 minutes to make sure that it was perfect, and it was. I love not having to keep an eye on the water, catch it just as it boils, and then take it off of the heat. (Invariably, it seems that I miss that actual time that the water starts boiling.) Anyway, the one egg that I tried peeled beautifully. Hope the others are as easy to peel. As for peeling them and mashing the yolks while warm, I've never done that, and my eggs (as well as those that my mom (world's best cook...R.I.P.) made. The last time I made deviled eggs for our family, I was using my KitchenAid mixer, as well as my Cuisinart food processor, for other things, so I put the yolks in a ziploc bag, smooshed them around until mashed (using my hands), and then even added the mayo, dry mustard, salt, and a bit of pickle relish to the bag and smooshed it again. I cut off a corner of the bag, used the bag like a piping bag, and filled the eggs that way. Sure was relatively mess-free. As for the deviled egg dish, I have two of them, as well as a Rubbermaid egg carrier and a Tupperware one, and I use them a lot. It never occurred to me that they were odd things to have. That said, I love kitchen gadgets and small appliances, as well as interesting dishes, so I probably have at least one of nearly all gadgets and specialty dishes. (No Rocket Grill or electric deep fryer (any more), but I have lots of other things.)


----------



## Leslie

I am also steaming some eggs (7). We have young people coming over for dinner and the deviled eggs were such a hit on Monday, I figure, why not make them again?

I like gadgets too, Cindy, although I tend to get rid of them if we don't use them. I have one I bet you'd love: it's called "Bread for Dinner" and is a mini-bread cooker. It makes one small loaf, good for about 2 or 3 people, in 55 minutes. It's fabulous. I haven't pulled it out in awhile--maybe I should use it tonight!

L


----------



## skyblue

Cindy416 said:


> I just steamed a dozen eggs for 22 minutes (pretty much straight out of the refrigerator). I had to try one at 22 minutes to make sure that it was perfect, and it was. I love not having to keep an eye on the water, catch it just as it boils, and then take it off of the heat. (Invariably, it seems that I miss that actual time that the water starts boiling.) Anyway, the one egg that I tried peeled beautifully. Hope the others are as easy to peel. As for peeling them and mashing the yolks while warm, I've never done that, and my eggs (as well as those that my mom (world's best cook...R.I.P.) made. The last time I made deviled eggs for our family, I was using my KitchenAid mixer, as well as my Cuisinart food processor, for other things, so I put the yolks in a ziploc bag, smooshed them around until mashed (using my hands), and then even added the mayo, dry mustard, salt, and a bit of pickle relish to the bag and smooshed it again. I cut off a corner of the bag, used the bag like a piping bag, and filled the eggs that way. Sure was relatively mess-free. As for the deviled egg dish, I have two of them, as well as a Rubbermaid egg carrier and a Tupperware one, and I use them a lot. It never occurred to me that they were odd things to have. That said, I love kitchen gadgets and small appliances, as well as interesting dishes, so I probably have at least one of nearly all gadgets and specialty dishes. (No Rocket Grill or electric deep fryer (any more), but I have lots of other things.)


This is one of my biggest gripes: *EGGS THAT DON'T PEEL EASILY!!!*  Years ago when I hard boiled eggs, I never had a problem peeling them. Within the last few years this is suddenly a big problem: The shells stick to the whites and remove big chunks with the shell! I am not doing anything differently! What's going on?


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> This is one of my biggest gripes: *EGGS THAT DON'T PEEL EASILY!!!*  Years ago when I hard boiled eggs, I never had a problem peeling them. Within the last few years this is suddenly a big problem: The shells stick to the whites and remove big chunks with the shell! I am not doing anything differently! What's going on?


I don't have a clue about eggshells sticking to the whites, but I've noticed the same thing. Maybe it has something to do with what chickens are fed. (Might be a long shot, but it's a guess anyway.  ) It's a question along the same lines as why bananas ripen so quickly. Years ago, you could buy some bananas and they'd still be good for a few days. Now, I buy bananas that are nearly green, and in 3 or 4 days, they're speckled as all get out.



Leslie said:


> I am also steaming some eggs (7). We have young people coming over for dinner and the deviled eggs were such a hit on Monday, I figure, why not make them again?
> 
> I like gadgets too, Cindy, although I tend to get rid of them if we don't use them. I have one I bet you'd love: it's called "Bread for Dinner" and is a mini-bread cooker. It makes one small loaf, good for about 2 or 3 people, in 55 minutes. It's fabulous. I haven't pulled it out in awhile--maybe I should use it tonight!
> 
> L


Leslie, your bread cooker sounds neat. I've never heard of one of those. (I love to bake fresh bread.) I tend to get rid of gadgets that don't get used, too. I love the great ones (my spaetzle press, for one), but don't want the ones that I don't like around. Usually, the gadgets are weird enough that the only other people who might like/use them are my daughters. Most other people scratch their head and wonder what the gadgets are and why anyone would a.) want them and b.) consider making whatever the gadgets designed for. Ahhh, the fun of being a rebel and a weirdo.


----------



## Leslie

Poor peeling eggs and rapidly ripening bananas...maybe we could blame global warming. Both things happen here in our house.

Here's the mini breadmaker. Unfortunately, it's not made anymore.

http://www.amazon.com/West-Bend-41077-Dinner-Breadmaker/dp/B00005KIR0

For tonight, I am thinking of making Korean-style braised short ribs in the rice cooker. And I'll use the Zo to make rice. Dueling rice cookers!

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Poor peeling eggs and rapidly ripening bananas...maybe we could blame global warming. Both things happen here in our house.
> 
> Here's the mini breadmaker. Unfortunately, it's not made anymore.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/West-Bend-41077-Dinner-Breadmaker/dp/B00005KIR0
> 
> For tonight, I am thinking of making Korean-style braised short ribs in the rice cooker. And I'll use the Zo to make rice. Dueling rice cookers!
> 
> L


Love the mini-bread cooker!

I'm using my Sanyo tonight to make Jasmine Rice Pilaf with mustard seeds. We're having my husband's cousin, his wife, and his sister out for whiskey glazed pork chops (after I've brined them), deviled eggs (yay, Sanyo!), baked beans, asparagus, and Caprese salad, followed by my famous hot coffee chocolate cake. It's a lot of work, but I love to cook. (I am not a good housekeeper, though, especially since I've inherited so much "stuff" from the 4 people in the family who have passed away in the last few years. Good thing the food will be good.)


----------



## skyblue

Hey *Leslie*! Do you think *Cindy* would notice if the two of us joined her big table for dinner! *Cindy* your meal sounds *AMAZING*!!!!


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> Hey *Leslie*! Do you think *Cindy* would notice if the two of us joined her big table for dinner! *Cindy* your meal sounds *AMAZING*!!!!


It does sound amazing. I've sent my husband off to the store to buy short ribs, which I will mix with carrots, onions from the farmer's market and a few other things. I hope it all fits in the Sanyo, if not, I can always pull out the Fagor and figure out how to pressure cook the meal! I am going to make deviled eggs, too. No dessert planned at the moment. Maybe I can persuade Erynn to make some homemade ice cream...yum!

L


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Hey *Leslie*! Do you think *Cindy* would notice if the two of us joined her big table for dinner! *Cindy* your meal sounds *AMAZING*!!!!


Thanks! I hope it all turns out well. If only the housecleaning/pickerupper fairy would drop by. (I usually fix enough for an army, although I only have 6 pork chops for 5 of us. The chops are bone-in (the best kind!) and are about 1.5 inches thick, so I think there'd be plenty if only I didn't live in the boondocks far away from both of you (I assume). I know where Leslie is, but haven't a clue about you skyblue. 

By the way, my eggs peeled PERFECTLY!


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> It does sound amazing. I've sent my husband off to the store to buy short ribs, which I will mix with carrots, onions from the farmer's market and a few other things. I hope it all fits in the Sanyo, if not, I can always pull out the Fagor and figure out how to pressure cook the meal! I am going to make deviled eggs, too. No dessert planned at the moment. Maybe I can persuade Erynn to make some homemade ice cream...yum!
> 
> L


Leslie, your short ribs sound amazing! Good thing you have a Fagor to deal with the overflow.  (I have one, too, as well as a Wolfgang Puck 5-qt. elec. pressure cooker and my Sanyo rice cooker. I even have a Black and Decker electric steamer, but I hardly ever use it now that I have my pressure cookers and my rice cooker.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here's how I make for me. 1/3rd cup rice, little over twice the water, add frozen vegetables to your taste, little salt and pepper. Bring it to boil, cover and let it simmer on low (#2 on electric stove) for 10 minutes and it's done.

To give it a taste I add low fat Italian dressing, and some chutney or even ketchup. 

If you're non-vege, you can add cooked meet or egg white from boiled egg.

Tasty and very healthy.  That's all I know about cooking in addition to making tea and coffee. My wife is the kitchen queen.


----------



## Coral Moore

skyblue said:


> This is one of my biggest gripes: *EGGS THAT DON'T PEEL EASILY!!!*  Years ago when I hard boiled eggs, I never had a problem peeling them. Within the last few years this is suddenly a big problem: The shells stick to the whites and remove big chunks with the shell! I am not doing anything differently! What's going on?


You may be buying fresher eggs now? Fresher eggs are harder to peel. Something about gases released as they get older I think?


----------



## Cindy416

Coral said:


> You may be buying fresher eggs now? Fresher eggs are harder to peel. Something about gases released as they get older I think?


I always use older eggs, but sometimes they still are difficult to peel. I've tried cooking them in salt water, dipping them back into hot water after cooling them in ice water, etc. Sure am glad that my "Sanyo-d eggs" peeled easily today.


----------



## skyblue

I spent the whole day doing yard work:  Planting flowers and veggies, weeding, mowing and watering.  I didn't have time for cooking!  The yard and my beds look great, but our tummies were hungry!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> I spent the whole day doing yard work: Planting flowers and veggies, weeding, mowing and watering. I didn't have time for cooking! The yard and my beds look great, but our tummies were hungry!


We had lots of food left, skyblue. Wish I could have helped you fill your tummies.  Now, my back is aching, and I've just taken a Flexeril and a Tramadol. I'll be out for the count before long.


----------



## Sandpiper

This is purdy much the first time I've looked in this thread.  I have a fuzzy logic rice cooker.  What is microm?  Don't know if I do or don't.  I've had it for a number of years, but have only cooked brown rice in it.  Does a great job of that.  LOVE brown rice.  Guess I should use it for more cooking?


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> This is one of my biggest gripes: *EGGS THAT DON'T PEEL EASILY!!!*  Years ago when I hard boiled eggs, I never had a problem peeling them. Within the last few years this is suddenly a big problem: The shells stick to the whites and remove big chunks with the shell! I am not doing anything differently! What's going on?


I USED to have that problem. I've had Henrietta for many years. Ever since I very very rarely have a problem peeling eggs. I think part of the secret with Henrietta (other egg cookers too?) is poking a hole in the large end of the egg shell. That breaks the membrane inside. I don't think that would work when then boiling eggs in a pot of water. Have to do it in an egg cooker.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I USED to have that problem. I've had Henrietta for many years. Ever since I very very rarely have a problem peeling eggs. I think part of the secret with Henrietta (other egg cookers too?) is poking a hole in the large end of the egg shell. That breaks the membrane inside. I don't think that would work when then boiling eggs in a pot of water. Have to do it in an egg cooker.


*Sandpiper*, I have seen those egg cookers, but have resisted because I just didn't want to purchase another appliance for something I do occasionally. I need to reconsider, or figure out *Cindy's* steaming method.


----------



## Indy

I don't know what micom is, I think mine has it but I think it's some other programming thing or brandname doohickey they attach just because they can.  Like "new and improved."  I am definitely enjoying mine; I read the rice cooker cookbook and get ideas, then screw up the recipes and make something I like.  

Lately I made couscous.  Plain, boxed, with slightly more water than it said.  With frozen corn, fresh finely chopped carrots, onions, a packet of slivered almonds, and a half cup of newman's own olive oil and vinegar dressing.  Put it on quick cooking and voila, instant dinner.  (I like some non-meat dinners occasionally, the almonds were the protein.)  Oh yeah and the water was chicken broth.  

Then I took a mixture of sushi rice, brown rice, and wild rice, cooked with: beef broth, finely chopped beef sausage (about a third of the sausage or 6 inches approx.), lots of onion, and a minced mushroom, a little olive oil, salt and pepper, dash of worcestershire, teaspoon or so of red wine, cooked on "mixed" and OH MY GOD it was good.  Nice little meat pilaf and it was gone.  No leftovers.

Last night I finally tried to use it as a pressure cooker for beans.  Put red and black dried beans mixture, water, and bay leaf in there and put on white rice setting.  When done, I sauteed some green onion and carrots in olive oil and garlic salt, in a 2 quart pot, and then dumped the beans in.  Then I cleaned the rice cooker pot and about ten minutes later, put in a pot of sushi rice to cook.  The beans, I cooked  while the rice was cooking, at a simmer and added a little salt and pepper and red wine.  The finished dish involved the rice, a handful of freshly washed baby spinach, and a scoop of beans with plenty of juice.  Very nice.  My young'un had actually eaten a can of spaghetti and said she was done, but still had a bowl of rice and beans.  I consider that high praise.


----------



## Sandpiper

Has this rice cooker cookbook been talked about here? Looks like a new edition is coming out in January. I got the 2002 hardcover edition with my rice cooker. I'ver never really looked at it. I guess I should?!


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> Has this rice cooker cookbook been talked about here? Looks like a new edition is coming out in January. I got the 2002 hardcover edition with my rice cooker. I'ver never really looked at it. I guess I should?!


Yes, we've discussed that cookbook somewhere in the ninety million posts of this thread. I own it and use it quite a bit. It's good. The book you DON'T want to waste your money on is the pile of junk by Roger Ebert. Ugh. He should stick to movie reviewing and not have tried to write a cookbook. It's useless. Totally useless.

L


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> *Sandpiper*, I have seen those egg cookers, but have resisted because I just didn't want to purchase another appliance for something I do occasionally. I need to reconsider, or figure out *Cindy's* steaming method.


I've had Henrietta for many years. Very worthwhile. Not too big. Oval shape makes storage of it a little extra space-taking. I've never regretted the purchase. Easy hard-boiled egg cooking. Very very rarely do I have a problem with removing the shell and losing the white it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> Yes, we've discussed that cookbook somewhere in the ninety million posts of this thread. I own it and use it quite a bit. It's good. The book you DON'T want to waste your money on is the pile of junk by Roger Ebert. Ugh. He should stick to movie reviewing and not have tried to write a cookbook. It's useless. Totally useless.
> 
> L


I do have Roger's book. Didn't get it for the recipes. Got it because on October 27, 2010 Roger was at our local Borders (still open  ). My book is autographed.

Also got this autographed


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> Has this rice cooker cookbook been talked about here? Looks like a new edition is coming out in January. I got the 2002 hardcover edition with my rice cooker. I'ver never really looked at it. I guess I should?!


This is the rice cooker cookbook that I have. I use it lots.


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> *Sandpiper*, I have seen those egg cookers, but have resisted because I just didn't want to purchase another appliance for something I do occasionally. I need to reconsider, or figure out *Cindy's* steaming method.





Sandpiper said:


> I've had Henrietta for many years. Very worthwhile. Not too big. Oval shape makes storage of it a little extra space-taking. I've never regretted the purchase. Easy hard-boiled egg cooking. Very very rarely do I have a problem with removing the shell and losing the white it.


I had a Henrietta that my sister gave me, but it died. I replaced it with an Oster egg cooker that works well, but whose little water measuring cup got lost (until I ran across it last night). I can only do 7 or 8 (don't recall) eggs at a time with it, but was able to do a dozen in my rice cooker. (If I used the silicone steamer basket that I have, I could do a at least two, maybe three dozen at once.) I often make 40+ deviled eggs at a time, so it's great to know that I can hard-cook them in the rice cooker.

Skyblue, here's what I did. It couldn't have been easier.

I put 1.5 c. of tap water in my Sanyo rice cooker. Then I put the steamer insert in, and put a dozen eggs in the steamer. I set my cooker for "Quick Steam," and then pressed the "Cook" button. After that, I set a timer for 22 minutes. I was doing something else at the time, so it was 23 minutes before I got to the cooker. I removed one egg, quickly dropped it in some ice water. After a minute or so, I peeled the egg to see how done it was. It was perfect. I then dropped the rest of the eggs in the ice water, where I let them cool. I refrigerated them, and then made my deviled eggs the next day. I was amazed at how well the eggs peeled. All yolks were beautiful, with no green anywhere.

I removed my eggs from the fridge and let them sit on the counter for probably 15 minutes before I cooked them. They were still pretty cold when I steamed them, but none cracked and all turned out great. I didn't puncture the large end of each egg prior to cooking, but might do that just to be safe next time. (I always had to do that with Henrietta.) Also, the next time I hard-cook eggs in the rice cooker, I'll actually remove all of them from the steamer when the timer goes off. This time, however, the remaining eggs steamed for a couple of extra minutes while I tested the egg that I removed.

The manual for a prior model of my Sanyo said that the steaming method will produce soft-cooked eggs in 15 minutes. The manual says that they are similar to soft-poached. I'm going to have to give this a try since I LOVE soft-poached (aka: runny yolk) eggs. If my cooker can pull THAT off well, I'm finding a place for the cooker on my counter again.


----------



## Sandpiper

Cindy416 said:


> I had a Henrietta that my sister gave me, but it died. I replaced it with an Oster egg cooker that works well, but whose little water measuring cup got lost (until I ran across it last night). I can only do 7 or 8 (don't recall) eggs at a time with it, but was able to do a dozen in my rice cooker. (If I used the silicone steamer basket that I have, I could do a at least two, maybe three dozen at once.) I often make 40+ deviled eggs at a time, so it's great to know that I can hard-cook them in the rice cooker.


Do the eggs stand upright in the basket in the cooker? They're not immersed in water? Then try punching hole in the large end as you do with Henrietta. I figure that pokes a tiny hole in the membrane just inside the shell which then makes peeling shell from hard boiled egg much easier. I use a pushpin to do it as opposed to the pin that's part of the "tray" that goes inside Henrietta when cooking. Pushpin is easier.


----------



## Cindy416

Sandpiper said:


> Do the eggs stand upright in the basket in the cooker? They're not immersed in water? Then try punching hole in the large end as you do with Henrietta. I figure that pokes a tiny hole in the membrane just inside the shell which then makes peeling shell from hard boiled egg much easier. I use a pushpin to do it as opposed to the pin that's part of the "tray" that goes inside Henrietta when cooking. Pushpin is easier.


I couldn't get the eggs to stand upright, and I wasn't sure that the lid would close had I been able to accomplish the upright feat. I usually use a pushpin, too, when poking the holes in the eggshells.


----------



## mlewis78

Sandpiper said:


> Has this rice cooker cookbook been talked about here? Looks like a new edition is coming out in January. I got the 2002 hardcover edition with my rice cooker. I'ver never really looked at it. I guess I should?!


I have this in paperback. We discussed it in the early pages of this thread (2 years ago). I haven't used it as much as I thought I would, since it a lot of it is in a light green font that is hard for me to read.


----------



## Sandpiper

Does anyone have this  3 cup Zojirushi micom fuzzy logic cooker? I'm always looking for small size appliances since there's only me here. It doesn't have a brown rice setting? Hmmmm. I gotta cook brown rice.


----------



## Indy

I wound up with the Zo, it's 5 cups, it is fuzzy logic and has all the settings.  Brown, white, sushi, mixed, porridge and cake.  I hae not tried making cake in it.  I got 5 cup versus 3 cup because of all the settings.  I like to make brown, but really I love making different mixtures of white, sushi, brown and wild rice with barley and such, for different meals.


----------



## skyblue

I don't have a steamer function on my rice cooker, but I am wondering if steaming eggs on the stove would work as well.  I don't use hard boiled eggs in recipes very often.  I would just like the eggs to slip out of the shells easily like they did in the past.  I think I need to call the Egg Council if one does indeed exist!


----------



## Coral Moore

Steaming eggs on the stovetop works great! My husband got me one of Alton Brown's cookbooks for Christmas and that's where I first read the suggestion. I have one of those double-boiler type steamers. An inch of water in the bottom pot, bring it to boiling, put on the mesh steamer top with eggs inside, 12 minutes and eggs are perfectly done!


----------



## Cindy416

Coral said:


> Steaming eggs on the stovetop works great! My husband got me one of Alton Brown's cookbooks for Christmas and that's where I first read the suggestion. I have one of those double-boiler type steamers. An inch of water in the bottom pot, bring it to boiling, put on the mesh steamer top with eggs inside, 12 minutes and eggs are perfectly done!


When you say the eggs are done perfectly in 12 minutes, are you talking about hard or soft yolks?


----------



## Coral Moore

Cindy416 said:


> When you say the eggs are done perfectly in 12 minutes, are you talking about hard or soft yolks?


You know, it completely slipped my mind that some people eat soft boiled eggs because the idea kind of freaks me out. Hard yolks. Perfect for deviled eggs.


----------



## Cindy416

Coral said:


> You know, it completely slipped my mind that some people eat soft boiled eggs because the idea kind of freaks me out. Hard yolks. Perfect for deviled eggs.


Thanks! I wondered about that. I love soft yolks, but know that some people can't stand them.


----------



## Sandpiper

Essentially, that's what Henrietta is -- egg steamer.  Hard or soft boiled eggs.  I've only hard boiled.  There are rings in the base of it to indicate how much water to put in -- for soft, medium, hard boiled eggs / yolks.

When you steam eggs, poke a hole in the large end with a push pin.  That pokes a hole in the membrane which then makes eggs easier to peel.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> Essentially, that's what Henrietta is -- egg steamer. Hard or soft boiled eggs. I've only hard boiled. There are rings in the base of it to indicate how much water to put in -- for soft, medium, hard boiled eggs / yolks.
> 
> When you steam eggs, poke a hole in the large end with a push pin. That pokes a hole in the membrane which then makes eggs easier to peel.


Brilliant suggestion, *Sandpiper*! I assume they must be standing upright for this to work properly.


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Brilliant suggestion, *Sandpiper*! I assume they must be standing upright for this to work properly.


I've never noticed a difference in eggs that are standing upright or lying down when cooked after the large end has been punctured. I think the puncture doesn't really affect the egg itself, but rather relieves pressure inside the shell. (I may be wrong, but I think that's right.)


----------



## skyblue

Cindy416 said:


> I've never noticed a difference in eggs that are standing upright or lying down when cooked after the large end has been punctured. I think the puncture doesn't really affect the egg itself, but rather relieves pressure inside the shell. (I may be wrong, but I hunks that's right.)


I wondered about the egg "leaking out", if that's possible with steaming.


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> I wondered about the egg "leaking out", if that's possible with steaming.


It shouldn't leak out at all unless you have a defective egg.


----------



## skyblue

Cindy416 said:


> It shouldn't leak out at all unless you have a defective egg.


Ha ha! All I can think about is the egg oozing out in the water if there's a little crack....


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Ha ha! All I can think about is the egg oozing out in the water if there's a little crack....


 It might ooze out it you had a crack, but since you only poke t hole the size of a pin or needle in the end, it won't ooze out. (When I was a kid, my mom and I would poke holes in both ends of a raw egg's shell, and then we'd blow out the contents of the egg in order to end up with a hollow, yet complete eggshell. (We decorated the shells, dyed them, and then made a small Easter tree. Guess we didn't have a lot to do back in the dark ages.)  Anyway, my point is that it wasn't easy to blow the egg out of the shell, so I can't imagine that any of an egg would sneak out of one small hole in an eggshell.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Brilliant suggestion, *Sandpiper*! I assume they must be standing upright for this to work properly.


They stand upright in a rack in Henrietta. So, yes, I imagine they would have to in any steamer. I don't know if it would really matter if they weren't though.


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Ha ha! All I can think about is the egg oozing out in the water if there's a little crack....


Occasionally that happens with an egg boiled in Henrietta. Because the egg is not in water, white just hard boils on the outside of the shell along the crack line. Then the egg may ultimately be hard to peel. That doesn't happen often. I just came across instruction book and sales receipt for Henrietta. I've had her for 10.5 years. Wouldn't boil eggs any other way.


----------



## Cindy416

Sandpiper said:


> Occasionally that happens with an egg boiled in Henrietta. Because the egg is not in water, white just hard boils on the outside of the shell along the crack line. Then the egg may ultimately be hard to peel. That doesn't happen often. I just came across instruction book and sales receipt for Henrietta. I've had her for 10.5 years. Wouldn't boil eggs any other way.


I've had that happen with my electric egg cookers (Henrietta and my Oster), but I haven't had it happen when using a pressure cooker or rice cooker. Well, you know what they say, "The incredible, edible egg." It's incredible the ways that we can cook them, as well as how they react to the different methods.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

a splash of olive oil in the water while boiling the eggs seems to help....I run cool water of the cooked eggs, the "roll' each in my hands until the shell just falls off.


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> Let me ask you all this, those having issues peeling eggs. How are you breaking the shells?
> 
> The way I do it is cool the eggs off with cold water (after they've sat for 10-15 minutes on the stove after the cooking process), and cool them by rinsing for 1-2 minutes with cold water. Fill the cooker back up about halfway with cold water, and take to the counter. Take egg of choice out of the cooker and crush the shell. I don't like hammer it, but I roll it so that it's broken into lots of little pieces. Then I carefully peel one part of the shell and membrane away from the egg inside. The rest of the shell pretty much just slips off after that.
> 
> The only time I seem to have issues with the egg sticking to the shell is when I leave the shell in too many pieces, or the membrane doesn't separate properly.
> 
> Just a thought...


That's pretty much how I do them. I always put the eggs directly into very cold (or ice) water to stop the cooking immediately. I peel eggs under running water after having rolled them around on the area of my sink where the large sink compartment is separated from the shallow disposal side. More often than not, my eggs peel pretty well, but when I get the one that ends up looking pitted because the shell takes some of the white with it, I'm reminded that peeling eggs can be a pain.


----------



## skyblue

All this talk about the perfect way to cook hard boiled eggs gave me a hankering to make egg salad!  So, I decided to try the steam method on the stove. Like *Sandpiper* suggested, I punctured the wide end of the eggs before steaming. Guess what? They were still difficult to peel! The ice bath didn't help either. I still can't believe how they won't give up their jackets without a fuss! 

Oh well, my family LOVES my egg salad, so it wasn't a lost cause.


----------



## Sandpiper

Get Henrietta or any egg cooker / steamer.  I very very rarely have a problem peeling eggs.  Henrietta can cook seven eggs at one time.  She also poaches.


----------



## philvan

When I eat hard boiled eggs (which isn't that often) I take them straight from the boiling water with a spoon or ladle, give them a sharp tap or two with a knife handle or another spoon, and hold them under the running cold tap. My theory is that the shells cool down rapidly this way, while the mass of the egg itself cools more slowly, and so they separate. This is helped by some cracking before putting them under the cooling water, so that the shells can shrink as they cool.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> Get Henrietta or any egg cooker / steamer. I very very rarely have a problem peeling eggs. Henrietta can cook seven eggs at one time. She also poaches.


I've been resisting this topic...but I can't stand it now <g>. I looked at Henrietta on Amazon. Oh, my...too cute!!!

Does Henrietta work well? I am seriously considering getting one if it does because I seem to lack the timing sense to make perfect hard-boiled eggs consistently. I hate when they're green inside but don't want them too soft either.

Please tell me about Henrietta <lol>. Is she worth it?

Lynn


----------



## Sandpiper

I've had Henrietta for 10.5 years.  I couldn't hard boil eggs on the stove without often times having difficulty peeling the eggs.  Very rarely have that problem with Henrietta cooked eggs.  There are rings in Henrietta's base to indicate how much water to add for soft, medium, and hard boiled eggs.  I've only hard boiled.  No problems.  As to green yolk or not -- I think that has to do more with age of eggs, not how they're boiled.

Henrietta (or any egg cooker?) is totally worth it for me.  When my Henrietta passes   , I'll get another.


----------



## Leslie

It's not an age issue, it's a chemical reaction. The green comes when you boil the eggs too long. There is a lot of sulphur in egg yolks and when they are cooked too long, the sulphur changes from yellow to green (a natural chemical reaction). I've often wondered if you boiled an egg for say, an hour, would the yolk turn completely green? But I've never tried this because I suspect an hour-long cooked egg would stink to high heaven. LOL.

L


----------



## Cindy416

I loved my Henrietta, but, alas, she died and was replaced with an Oster egg cooker. It's not nearly as much fun as Henrietta was. 

Here's the explanation for a greenish-grey line around the egg yolk: (Bottom line: egg is overcooked.)

http://www.chow.com/food-news/54897/why-do-hard-boiled-eggs-turn-green/


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Just browsing through the boards and ran across this thread.

We got a rice cooker as a wedding gift... 25 yrs. ago and we use it every week. Never thought of cooking anything but rice in it! It's only a 4 cup model so I'm wondering if maybe we need to get a bigger one to cook meals in (only 3 in my family, but one is a 16 yr. old so he counts for two)?

Could use some recommendations on models. Consumer Reports doesn't have any evaluated right now.

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just browsing through the boards and ran across this thread.
> 
> We got a rice cooker as a wedding gift... 25 yrs. ago and we use it every week. Never thought of cooking anything but rice in it! It's only a 4 cup model so I'm wondering if maybe we need to get a bigger one to cook meals in (only 3 in my family, but one is a 16 yr. old so he counts for two)?
> 
> Could use some recommendations on models. Consumer Reports doesn't have any evaluated right now.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Sanyo 10-c. rice cooker from Amazon.com. There are only 2 of us, except when our daughters and/or son-in-law are visiting or when I have company, but I love it and am glad I got one that size. I cook lots of things in it, as well as do lots of steaming. LOVE it!


Sanyo ECJ-HC100S 10-Cup Micro-Computerized Rice Cooker and Slow Cooker


----------



## Coral Moore

skyblue said:


> All this talk about the perfect way to cook hard boiled eggs gave me a hankering to make egg salad!  So, I decided to try the steam method on the stove. Like *Sandpiper* suggested, I punctured the wide end of the eggs before steaming. Guess what? They were still difficult to peel! The ice bath didn't help either. I still can't believe how they won't give up their jackets without a fuss!
> 
> Oh well, my family LOVES my egg salad, so it wasn't a lost cause.


How long did you steam them? I occasionally have problems peeling them, but I can't remember it ever being truly difficult. I steam 12 minutes and then they go into cold water and sit for a while. I don't use an ice bath, but I don't see how that could hurt. I've never used the aforementioned poke method.


----------



## Candee15

Sandpiper said:


> I've had Henrietta for 10.5 years. I couldn't hard boil eggs on the stove without often times having difficulty peeling the eggs. Very rarely have that problem with Henrietta cooked eggs. There are rings in Henrietta's base to indicate how much water to add for soft, medium, and hard boiled eggs. I've only hard boiled. No problems. As to green yolk or not -- I think that has to do more with age of eggs, not how they're boiled.
> 
> Henrietta (or any egg cooker?) is totally worth it for me. When my Henrietta passes  , I'll get another.


I'm sold! I need a Henrietta in my kitchen. On my "to buy" list as soon as I get a BB&B coupon <g>.


----------



## Candee15

Okay!  I gave up on waiting for a coupon.  I ordered Henrietta from Amazon (actually a better price than BB&B would be WITH a coupon).  She's coming Amazon Prime...but two days would be Saturday, so I'm guessing that means Monday.  Sigh!  I'm excited!!!


----------



## mlewis78

Just looked at Henrietta at Amazon.com. With this, you can cook eggs in the shell and also poach them after you crack them? The pictures don't show very much.


----------



## Candee15

mlewis78 said:


> Just looked at Henrietta at Amazon.com. With this, you can cook eggs in the shell and also poach them after you crack them? The pictures don't show very much.


Yes, that's how I understand it...although I'm only interested in hard-boiled eggs. I don't like soft-boiled or poached or anything like that. I dooooo love hard-boiled eggs, egg salad, and deviled eggs, though.


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> Just looked at Henrietta at Amazon.com. With this, you can cook eggs in the shell and also poach them after you crack them? The pictures don't show very much.


You can hard-cook or soft-cook the eggs in the shells, and you can also break the eggs into the individual poaching cups and cook them that way. (Technically, they're steamed, not poached, but you still get the soft or hard yolk surrounded by the set egg white without having to dig the eggs out of hot shells.)


----------



## Candee15

Henrietta arrived today, and I'm making hard-cooked eggs right now. I'll have to report back here on how they turn out, but Henrietta is sooooooo cute!


----------



## Candee15

Okay. I just had a PEEFECT hard-boiled egg. That may not be a big deal to some people, but to me it was MAGIC!!! I love my Henrietta egg cooker!!!


----------



## KindleMom

I just ordered Henrietta for me Mr. KM for Father's Day.


----------



## skyblue

Candee15 said:


> Okay. I just had a PEEFECT hard-boiled egg. That may not be a big deal to some people, but to me it was MAGIC!!! I love my Henrietta egg cooker!!!


But how did it peel?


----------



## Leslie

I have also discovered my new Sanyo is absolutely fabulous for steaming artichokes.

I have to say, I am liking the Sanyo more than the Zojirushi. My husband likes it more, too. It's more versatile. So that would be my recommendation for any newcomers to this thread looking to buy a rice cooker.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I have also discovered my new Sanyo is absolutely fabulous for steaming artichokes.
> 
> I have to say, I am liking the Sanyo more than the Zojirushi. My husband likes it more, too. It's more versatile. So that would be my recommendation for any newcomers to this thread looking to buy a rice cooker.
> 
> L


I love mine, too. Have done artichokes several times, and they're delicious and easy. Try your Sanyo for a few ears of corn on the cob, sometime. Bet you'll like it.


----------



## Annalog

The recent discussions of egg steamers and steaming functions on rice cookers had me looking again at these products. A search today on Amazon had the following stainless steel steamer:










Secura 3-Tier Stainless Steel Food Steamer, w/ Steam360 technology

It comes in a 6 quart and a 9 quart version. There are only three reviews on Amazon (1 for 9 qt and 2 for 6 qt) but all three are 5 star reviews. I found one other review elsewhere and it was 5 star as well. I think I will be ordering one today. I now need to decide which size.

ETA: DH convinced me that I should buy now and get the bigger one. That was after I had suggested that maybe I should name it "Stanley Steamer." He said that would be better than naming it "Baker Electric."


----------



## KindleMom

Mr. KM loved getting Henrietta for Father's Day.  We're already cooking our second batch of eggs!  My favorite aspect has to be how easily they peel  The kids love this too!

We'll make deviled eggs with the third batch.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've enjoying following this thread, and the past couple of Mother's Days I've strongly hinted to Carrie that she should let me get her a rice maker. "You should see all the posts about them on KindleBoards!" She is highly against appliance clutter, though, and reminded me of the time I surprised her with a breadmaker which she refused to use. (It goes with a long list of well-intended gifts from me that haven't quite hit the mark!)

Well, this morning she surprised me with this Father's Day gift:



It's the Zojirushi NS-LAC05 - a 3-cupper. I can't wait to try it! My daughters and I love rice.


----------



## Cindy416

Harvey said:


> I've enjoying following this thread, and the past couple of Mother's Days I've strongly hinted to Carrie that she should let me get her a rice maker. "You should see all the posts about them on KindleBoards!" She is highly against appliance clutter, though, and reminded me of the time I surprised her with a breadmaker which she refused to use. (It goes with a long list of well-intended gifts from me that haven't quite hit the mark!)
> 
> Well, this morning she surprised me with this Father's Day gift:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Zojirushi NS-LAC05 - a 3-cupper. I can't wait to try it! My daughters and I love rice.


Woohooooooo, Harvey!!! Happy Father's Day to you. I'm sure you'll love your Zo, and your wife and daughters will love your experimentation. (You WILL experiment with it, right?)  Let us know what you cook up (literally) with it. We love to hear how much other r.c. owners love theirs. (Honestly, the Zo looks like anything buy "counter clutter' to me. Of course, I'm a kitchen gadget/small appliance-aholic, though.)


----------



## NogDog

Harvey said:


> I've enjoying following this thread, and the past couple of Mother's Days I've strongly hinted to Carrie that she should let me get her a rice maker. "You should see all the posts about them on KindleBoards!" She is highly against appliance clutter, though, and reminded me of the time I surprised her with a breadmaker which she refused to use. (It goes with a long list of well-intended gifts from me that haven't quite hit the mark!)
> 
> Well, this morning she surprised me with this Father's Day gift...


So does this mean your wife is not allowed to use it?


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Harvey! Welcome to the club...LOL

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cindy416 said:


> Woohooooooo, Harvey!!! Happy Father's Day to you. I'm sure you'll love your Zo, and your wife and daughters will love your experimentation. (You WILL experiment with it, right?)  Let us know what you cook up (literally) with it. We love to hear how much other r.c. owners love theirs. (Honestly, the Zo looks like anything buy "counter clutter' to me. Of course, I'm a kitchen gadget/small appliance-aholic, though.)


Thank you! It has been a good day. 
You know, I'm most excited about just cooking a lot of plain (white or brown) long rice in it, but after thumbing through the simple recipe book that came with it, Carrie got interested in some of the possibilities.



NogDog said:


> So does this mean your wife is not allowed to use it?


I *am* head of the household... but, as she reminds me, she's the CEO. 



Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Harvey! Welcome to the club...LOL
> 
> L


You and your band of enablers have succeeded once again!!


----------



## sebat

Congrats, Harvey, have fun with your new toy!  I know I love my rice maker almost as much as my Kindle!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> The recent discussions of egg steamers and steaming functions on rice cookers had me looking again at these products. A search today on Amazon had the following stainless steel steamer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secura 3-Tier Stainless Steel Food Steamer, w/ Steam360 technology
> 
> It comes in a 6 quart and a 9 quart version. There are only three reviews on Amazon (1 for 9 qt and 2 for 6 qt) but all three are 5 star reviews. I found one other review elsewhere and it was 5 star as well. I think I will be ordering one today. I now need to decide which size.
> 
> ETA: DH convinced me that I should buy now and get the bigger one. That was after I had suggested that maybe I should name it "Stanley Steamer." He said that would be better than naming it "Baker Electric."


The steamer I ordered arrived yesterday. I do not yet know if I received the 9 quart model or the 6 quart model as the large text on the box from the manufacturer does not specify and small text listing features says 6 quart. The bar code sticker over the original bar code says 9 quart. I measured the cooking containers and each container holds 2 quarts easily and 2.5 quarts if filled to the brim. I can see that the total volume of cooking containers plus steam is well over 9 quarts. The description on the product page on Amazon does not specify or list model numbers. I phoned Amazon support and described my confusion. CS was helpful but could not determine the information either. A question has been sent to the warehouse and a request to update the product page. I now suspect that I do have the larger model but have also posted questions to the three people who reviewed the product.

I will be posting a review after I have have used the steamer for various foods. I did steam 6 eggs on a rack using a single steam basket last night for 20 minutes as identified in the booklet for hard cooked and they turned out perfectly. I did not pierce the shells before cooking as I do not have an egg piercer but the four eggs I have peeled so far, two last night and two this morning, have peeled easily. (It could be because those particular eggs were laid on 1 July and are just over 3 weeks old.) The yolks were completely done and not overdone.

Using cool tap water, the steam started in about half a minute from when I turned the steamer on. The steamer is easy to use: add water, assemble food and steam basket layers, plug in, set timer. The cover has glass in the center so that it is possible to see when the steam reaches the top. The stainless steel baskets and containers are thin and could dent or deform easily so I will need to be careful. One of the baskets has a small dent already. The steamer with the three tiers will not fit for storage on the counter under my cupboards without turning the cover upside-down so I put one tier away with my cake pans. The product photo shows a view strip up the side of the levels of the steamer but that is not present on the one I received. It is just as well as I don't think that is needed.

I am looking forward to cooking rice, vegetables, and chicken this weekend.


----------



## rho

Thank you all!!   

  I never ever make deviled eggs because I hate peeling eggs for it and not having them turn out perfectly.   Today I decided to try steaming them just in a pot with a steam rack - took them out and put in warm water to bring to room temp quickly (since I, of course, decided to do it at the last minute). Started the water in the Cooking pot and got it boiling and steaming away - put the eggs on the steam basket/rack/thingy and let it go for about 13 or 14 minutes ... Took them out and put into cold water and let them sit for about 4 minutes took three and tapped around the center then rolled them just a bit and put them back in the water for a couple of minutes and then took them out and literally just twisted the shell and it came off in 2 pieces!!  I put three in the fridge to try later to see if they continue to peel as easily.  I did read to take them out of the fridge and put in warm water for 2 minutes before peeling from the fridge - have you all heard that?


----------



## Cindy416

rho said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> I never ever make deviled eggs because I hate peeling eggs for it and not having them turn out perfectly. Today I decided to try steaming them just in a pot with a steam rack - took them out and put in warm water to bring to room temp quickly (since I, of course, decided to do it at the last minute). Started the water in the Cooking pot and got it boiling and steaming away - put the eggs on the steam basket/rack/thingy and let it go for about 13 or 14 minutes ... Took them out and put into cold water and let them sit for about 4 minutes took three and tapped around the center then rolled them just a bit and put them back in the water for a couple of minutes and then took them out and literally just twisted the shell and it came off in 2 pieces!! I put three in the fridge to try later to see if they continue to peel as easily. I did read to take them out of the fridge and put in warm water for 2 minutes before peeling from the fridge - have you all heard that?


I've heard about cooking the eggs, then immersing them in ice water, and then later in boiling or very hot water for a few seconds. The variation in water temperatures causes the egg (I guess) to expand, then shrink, and then expand again (or the reverse), making the egg easier to peel. All I know is that cold causes shrinkage and heat causes expansion. I'd think that the expanding and then shrinking once egg has been cooked might cause the shell to have a less strong attachment to the egg itself. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Jane917

Congratulations, Harvey, on your new rice cooker!

I am off to start some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs or egg salad, depending on the outcome. I am going to use the steaming method. Right now they are in a warm water bath to bring to room temp. My google search tells me to steam for 13 minutes for large eggs. I will let you know the outcome later. 

Still sorry my rice cooker does not have a steamer setting.


----------



## Jane917

Jane917 said:


> I am off to start some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs or egg salad, depending on the outcome. I am going to use the steaming method. Right now they are in a warm water bath to bring to room temp. My google search tells me to steam for 13 minutes for large eggs. I will let you know the outcome later.


*THE VERDICT*: 10 eggs, brought to room temp in a warm water bath, placed in a steamer basket over boiling water (turned down to a simmer) for 13 minutes. Plunked into ice water bath. Cracked around the middle with the dull edge of a knife. Peeled perfectly! The peel did not come of in big pieces, but only one failed, and that was my fault. When I rolled the shelled egge a bit after cracking with the knife, I rolled too hard and scrunched it. So now I have 9 perfectly cooked eggs, halved, to make deviled eggs.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> *THE VERDICT*: 10 eggs, brought to room temp in a warm water bath, placed in a steamer basket over boiling water (turned down to a simmer) for 13 minutes. Plunked into ice water bath. Cracked around the middle with the dull edge of a knife. Peeled perfectly! The peel did not come of in big pieces, but only one failed, and that was my fault. When I rolled the shelled egge a bit after cracking with the knife, I rolled too hard and scrunched it. So now I have 9 perfectly cooked eggs, halved, to make deviled eggs.


Yay!!! I do mine for 23 minutes (steamed in rice cooker) when taken directly from fridge. Either way works great. Congrats on 90% perfection. Now you have an excuse to eat the 10th egg!


----------



## Jane917

Cindy416 said:


> Now you have an excuse to eat the 10th egg!


That 10th egg became property of DH!


----------



## Annalog

When I make deviled eggs, I use the yolks from the eggs that did not peel well with the other yolks and then use the imperfect whites to taste check the filling. Does it need more mustard? Chopped pickle? Wasabi? Pepper? Before I know it, I am out of broken white sections. That is usually the sign to stop making adjustments.


----------



## herocious

I love rice.


----------



## journeymama

(Sigh) 

I LOVE rice cookers. They have such cute ones here, too. But I hate extra appliances in my kitchen. I'm always trying to decide. One thing I can't live without? 

A pressure cooker. Makes beans a cinch. We use ours every day. (I cook rice in it, ironically.)


----------



## bookfiend

cork_dork_mom said:


> Just browsing through the boards and ran across this thread.
> 
> We got a rice cooker as a wedding gift... 25 yrs. ago and we use it every week. Never thought of cooking anything but rice in it! It's only a 4 cup model so I'm wondering if maybe we need to get a bigger one to cook meals in (only 3 in my family, but one is a 16 yr. old so he counts for two)?
> 
> Could use some recommendations on models. Consumer Reports doesn't have any evaluated right now.
> 
> Thanks!


try a few of the meal recipies, scaled down, and if your all still hungry then think about getting a bigger model. You dont have to spend alot, Target has good models for under $50. If you find that you are indeed using it tons, than go for a more expensive model, and if you find it collecting dust more often then not you wont feel bad about spending a lot. look in the first few pages of the thread, there are more recipes there. Mine is an 8 cup and does well for my family of 3 with teenage son who eats for 2 or3. Also use mine for corn on the cob as well, dosnt heat up the kitchen like great big boiling pot. Love my ricemaker, need to start using it again with summer heat here. you may want to look into the Fagor 3-in-1 as well


----------



## Sandpiper

herocious said:


> I love rice.


Me too. Some fancy brown rice is cooking in my cooker NOW. Yum!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I looked at the Fagor on Amazon.  Many good reviews.  But if you have problems, Fagor customer service is virtually non-existent.  That's a big turn-off for me.


----------



## Cindy416

I have a Fagor 3-in-1 that I use more as a pressure cooker than as a rice cooker. I have this rice cooker, and absolutely love it. In fact, I use it for many things in addition to cooking rice. As for the way it cooks rice, I've never had a batch of any kind turn out less than perfectly. (Actually, this model is the one that is now available, but it nearly identical to my 2-year-old cooker. I bought this one for my daughter for Christmas, and she loves it.)



Sanyo ECJ-HC100S 10-Cup Micro-Computerized Rice Cooker and Slow Cooker


----------



## Annalog

My steamer works well but I am not sure that the bowls are standard quality stainless steel. All three bowls are a little discolored and one has what looks like tiny rust spots on the bottom.









Secura 3-Tier Stainless Steel Food Steamer, w/ Steam360 technology

I have steamed more eggs, rice, corn on the cob, broccoli, whole carrots, potatoes, and chicken. Everything turned out perfectly except for the chicken which was overcooked and dry which may have been my fault. I have cooked both black rice and short grain brown rice in it. The first two times I cooked a single cup of dry rice with 1.5 cups of water. This last time I cooked 2 cups of brown rice with 3 cups of water so that I could make rice balls (onigri) to freeze for lunches. (I plan to start making bento boxes to take for lunch using suggestions from JustBento.) The structure of the steamer is perfect for me. I could scoop out some rice and then cover the rest of the rice to keep it hot and moist while I shaped, flavored, and wrapped the rice ball. Repeat until all the rice is used.


----------



## skyblue

Sandpiper said:


> I looked at the Fagor on Amazon. Many good reviews. But if you have problems, Fagor customer service is virtually non-existent. That's a big turn-off for me.


*Sandpiper*, I've been eyeing the Fagor pressure for months but haven't pulled the trigger. What is your experience with your Fagor and customer service?


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> *Sandpiper*, I've been eyeing the Fagor pressure for months but haven't pulled the trigger. What is your experience with your Fagor and customer service?


I don't have it. I was just looking at reviews on Amazon. Very good generally, but BIG complaints about Fagor customer service. For that reason, I would not buy it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I recently bought a cute little steamer. Mainly because my rice always turns out too mushy (I keep forgetting to keep track of time) and because I want to tone down on the frying of veggies (which I do a lot for pasta sauces etc.).








Russel Hobbs 3 tier steamer
It has a tiny rice steamer bowl (enough for 2 people) but there is no mentioning of rice in the booklet... We tried to steam some rice last night and in the end it turned out okay but I don't think it was the right way... We put the rice in the basket and the water in the bottom of it and let it steam for 25 minutes. The rice was not done by far so then we did some water in the basket and let it steam for another 10 to 20 minutes, and it turned out okay this time...
Who could help me with a fool proof recipe for steamed rice that does not involve first letting it sit in water for a couple of hours or cooking it first?

We have done some veggies in the past couple of days and they turned out perfect, which we were really happy with as some things (like beans) are hellish to cook...


----------



## Annalog

Hi Kiazishiru,
Did you put water in with the rice in the rice bowl or just in the bottom of the steamer? Does the rice basket have holes in the bottom of it? If there are no holes in the bottom of the rice steamer bowl, then I would expect the rice to be cooked the same way it is in my steamer or in the two tier Oster food steamer. I will add the recipe from my steamer booklet when I get home, but the following is based on information in the Oster booklet:
Put rice and water in rice bowl according to chart. Put additional water in the steamer base determined by the number of minutes for steaming.

Rice TypeRice AmountWaterMinutes to steamBrown rice1/2 cup1 cup42 - 45White rice - regular1 cup1 1/2 cup45 - 50White rice - long grain1 cup1 2/3 cup50 - 55

I know the cooking times were very different for my steamer. In mine, the rice is always cooked in the lowest steamer level as it needs the most heat and the longest cooking time. I think white rice cooks in 30 minutes while brown rice cooks for 55 minutes. (I haven't made white rice yet.) I think the measurements were 1 part rice to 1.5 parts water. Add more water for softer rice and less for firmer rice.

ETA: My booklet says:
White rice - 1 cup rice with 1.25 cup water cooks for 30 minutes, 1.5 cups rice with 1.5 cups water cooks for 35 minutes.
Brown rice 1 cup with 1.5 cups of water cooks for 50 minutes.

I add 5 minutes to the times when I cook as I am at a higher altitude.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Thanks Anna ^^ I'll remember this for next time ^^


----------



## Sandpiper

chynared21 said:


> I love my rice cooker...makes life easier![/b]


Yes. Mine is cooking now. Perfect rice every time. *I love brown rice!*


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I never ate much rice until I married my wife (from Japan). She bought a Zojirushi. Now we eat rice practically every day, and I don't know what I'd do without it -- or her.


----------



## rayhensley

Here in Hawaii, rice cookers are as common as forks.

Having been raised on it, now I have to eat rice with everything.

Except spaghetti.

Gross me out.


----------



## Cindy416

rayhensley said:


> Here in Hawaii, rice cookers are as common as forks.
> 
> Having been raised on it, now I have to eat rice with everything.
> 
> Except spaghetti.
> 
> Gross me out.


I first discovered rice with soy sauce when my husband and I were in Hawaii. Now, I nearly always serve soy sauce with plain rice. (I often make a jasmine rice pilaf, saffron rice, or some other great recipe, but plain rice still has its place at my table.)


----------



## Indy

A friend of mine just bought a zo and had a picture of it in her food blog.  I am so excited for her!  And this morning we're having steel cut oats because it's summer and I don't want to heat the kitchen making eggs.  This batch is milk, water, pat of butter, darnit I forgot the sugar, syrup, drop of vanilla, nutmeg and cinnamon.  We can add sugar to taste I guess!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I made some great rice (thank you Anna) a couple of days ago, with some sugar snaps, some paprika and some meat. Plus of course a nice dollop of chilli sauce ^^ Nom nom nom ^^
Had pasta last night and will make some carbonade flamande tonight with some rice ^^ even better than rice and chilli ^^


----------



## Cindy416

I'm going to cook some rice for sushi either today or tomorrow. Can't wait to try my hand at making some California and Philadelphia rolls. I've been watching videos on You Tube, and have read _Sushi for Dummies_, so I'm all set. Wish me luck.


----------



## drenee

Can you take pictures of your sushi when you get it done?  I would love to see how it goes.
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> Can you take pictures of your sushi when you get it done? I would love to see how it goes.
> Good luck.
> deb


Sure. I was planning to start my blog (www.MyEclecticRange.com) with my sushi making adventure, so I'll have some photos. (I've had the name for months, but wanted everything to be perfect before it goes public. I may not strive for perfection or I'll never get it out there.)


----------



## Annalog

kiazishiru said:


> I made some great rice (thank you Anna) a couple of days ago, with some sugar snaps, some paprika and some meat. Plus of course a nice dollop of chilli sauce ^^ Nom nom nom ^^
> Had pasta last night and will make some carbonade flamande tonight with some rice ^^ even better than rice and chilli ^^


Glad to hear that the information helped. I often use the online manuals posted by manufacturers as additional information when I need to decide on a purchase. The ones for various cooking gadgets also are a source of recipes.


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> Can you take pictures of your sushi when you get it done? I would love to see how it goes.
> Good luck.
> deb


Here it is. The first two rolls (each made from 1/2 sheet of nori) ended up have a double thickness of nori, which made them too chewy. (I didn't realize that the seaweed sheets were so thin.) Then other two rolls were made correctly, and taste really good. I'll make some tweaks next time, and they'll be even better.


----------



## hsuthard

Cindy that looks delicious! Do you have a favorite video or book you'd recommend? School starts next week and I'm dying to make some cute bento lunches for Alli. I've been collecting some cute equipment, including a Nori punch that cuts out face shapes from sheets of nori so I can decorate shaped rice with eyes and noses.

Something like this is what I aspire to:


----------



## Annalog

If you haven't already seen the Web site, I recommend looking at http://justbento.com/. I bought the cookbook _The Just Bento Cookbook: Everyday Lunches To Go_ by Makiko Itoh. While she does not focus on cute, she does focus on good looking and her website has links to sites that focus on cute.


----------



## hsuthard

Anna, I love that site! I found lots of information there, I may order the cookbook if you like it. I have one I found in Hawaii:



There are lots of recipes using spam


----------



## Cindy416

hsuthard said:


> Cindy that looks delicious! Do you have a favorite video or book you'd recommend? School starts next week and I'm dying to make some cute bento lunches for Alli. I've been collecting some cute equipment, including a Nori punch that cuts out face shapes from sheets of nori so I can decorate shaped rice with eyes and noses.
> 
> Something like this is what I aspire to:


I bought "Sushi for Dummies," for Kindle, and it's pretty good. I also watched some videos on You Tube, and those were good. I'll definitely do some thing differently the next time, but I didn't think mine turned out too badly for my first try.


----------



## Annalog

hsuthard said:


> Anna, I love that site! I found lots of information there, I may order the cookbook if you like it. I have one I found in Hawaii:
> ...
> There are lots of recipes using spam


DH feels about spam the same way my father did: Bringing spam into the house is grounds for divorce! 

I like _The Just Bento Cookbook : Everyday Lunches To Go_ by Makiko Itoh. I have not yet made any of the lunches in the book yet, but I have been taking plain rice onigiri to work, learning to like furikaki on my onigiri, and practicing cooking eggs for tamagoyaki. Also, I have only had the book for a few weeks. I find her approach to food very practical. (So far, still the only lunches I have packed to take to work have been leftovers. What is stopping me from making bento lunches is that I am not in the habit of packing any lunches.)


----------



## hsuthard

I just ordered the Just Bento cookbook. Alli starts school tomorrow so I made her first bento box tonight. Have a look!


Camera Roll-346 by hsuthard, on Flickr

The onigiri rice ball is stuffed with grilled salmon, and the udon noodles with fish cake have a nice sauce to go on them. The shaped sandwiches are cucumber, with grapes and nori faces on everything. There's some furikake seasoning under the rice ball, too, that stuff is good.


----------



## Jane917

hsuthard said:


> I just ordered the Just Bento cookbook. Alli starts school tomorrow so I made her first bento box tonight. Have a look!
> 
> 
> Camera Roll-346 by hsuthard, on Flickr
> 
> The onigiri rice ball is stuffed with grilled salmon, and the udon noodles with fish cake have a nice sauce to go on them. The shaped sandwiches are cucumber, with grapes and nori faces on everything. There's some furikake seasoning under the rice ball, too, that stuff is good.


That is just too cute! I have a collection of bento boxes, but no one to pack for (except myself!)


----------



## Annalog

I can see the photo in flickr, but not in KB. Very cute.

DH as agreed that when I start packing lunches for me, I should pack one for him as well.


----------



## sebat

Facebook just informed me that...on this day in 2009, I bought my first rice cooker.  At that time, this thread was only 31 pages long!


----------



## AnnetteL

Love, love, love my ricer cooker, especially for brown rice! Cooking brown rice in a pan is often a recipe for hard pieces and the like. Much fluffier this way.

BUT I realized the other day that my kids have no memory of life before the rice cooker. They didn't realize you could cook rice any other way. I should probably rectify that and teach them to cook for real before they head to college!


----------



## sebat

AnnetteL said:


> BUT I realized the other day that my kids have no memory of life before the rice cooker. They didn't realize you could cook rice any other way. I should probably rectify that and teach them to cook for real before they head to college!


Why? Just sent them off to college with a cheap rice cooker. That's what my cousin took when he went off to college recently.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

UGH! My steamer died on me yesterday, I need to check if I can get it to work again, otherwise I need to get a decent (more than 15 pound) steamer.


----------



## Annalog

kiazishiru said:


> UGH! My steamer died on me yesterday, I need to check if I can get it to work again, otherwise I need to get a decent (more than 15 pound) steamer.


Hope you can get your steamer to work again.


----------



## Indy

Ok this one isn't being made in the rice cooker tonight, because I think it's too much volume for my 5 cup cooker and I don't want a boil over.  However, it could easily do in a 10 cup or, like I'm doing now, on the stove, or half the recipe.

This is my imitation of something we saw on a travel/food show the other night where some chick goes around brazil eating and making sexual noises for an hour.

Heat pot, put olive oil in the bottom, chop whole onion and put in pot. 
Add 3-5 cloves chopped or minced garlic.  
Salt and pepper the daylights out of it.  (Maybe not too much salt)
Stir, then after about five minutes add a pound or so of stew beef cubes.  (This could easily be done with ground beef - and what I used looked like it was halfway between cubes and ground)
Stir, get the beef browned.
Add a cup or two of chopped sweet peppers, and some chopped tomatoes.  (I used rotel mild.)

I also added a chopped up bit of kale and some chopped mushroom.
Then I got happy and put a squirt of lime in it.  

Then add rice (I added 2 rice cooker cups) and whatever amount of water you need, and then cook it like you're trying to get the rice to cook.  Like, boil then turn heat down, stir a little, lid on etc.

It's not done yet but it smells like it may take some worcestershire sauce, or it may be good by itself.


----------



## Jane917

sebat said:


> Why? Just sent them off to college with a cheap rice cooker. That's what my cousin took when he went off to college recently.


One year when he was in college, my son asked for a rice cooker for Christmas. He had spent a semester in Japan, and learned he could eat fish and rice.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Well, the tiny cure steamer will be out into the bin in a couple of days... I'm gonna get myself a new steamer, pref a good one for not too much... but now I'm not sure what brands actually have good steamers :/ so anyone got a good idea for a student?

I did make some rice in a microwave a couple of days ago (when I found out that the steamer had died) it wasn't too bad but I'm not keen on trying that again...


----------



## Indy

Yeah my hubby and I tried the Uncle Ben's that's already cooked, in a bag thing... just microwave and eat.  BLEH.  We hate to waste food, but in the trash it went.


----------



## sebat

kiazishiru said:


> Well, the tiny cure steamer will be out into the bin in a couple of days... I'm gonna get myself a new steamer, pref a good one for not too much... but now I'm not sure what brands actually have good steamers :/ so anyone got a good idea for a student?


I have this rice cooker...it's a rice cooker, steamer, and slow cooker all in one. Costco sells it for $35.00. I think it's great for the price and combines several appliances into one! It's a 4-20 cup but you can cook one cup of rice if you add a little extra water and it's perfect for cooking full meals in.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've got brown rice (with a little fancy rice mixed in) cooking in homemade chicken broth in the rice cooker now.  It smells soooo good.  Should be done about 6:30.  Good supper tonight.


----------



## Leslie

And my husband is making plain white rice in the Sanyo to go with I-don't-know-what. But I am sure it will be good.

L


----------



## Chad Winters

sebat said:


> I have this rice cooker...it's a rice cooker, steamer, and slow cooker all in one. Costco sells it for $35.00. I think it's great for the price and combines several appliances into one! It's a 4-20 cup but you can cook one cup of rice if you add a little extra water and it's perfect for cooking full meals in.


I picked up an Aroma 4-20 cup model at Target (they really didn't have anything smaller with the options I wanted) I was really worried about the minimum 2 cup dry rice as I frequently only want 2 cups cooked. Are you saying you put in 1 cup dry and filled it to the 2 cup line? That would be very helpful if it worked!

And for my obligatory ticket....I mean recipe, I'm planning to try this with the steaming option:

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/10/stone-pale-ale-and-garlic-stir-fried-brussels-craft-of-stone-brewing-cooking-with-beer-recipe.html

Featured Recipe: Stone Pale Ale and Garlic Stir-Fried Brussels Sprouts
Serves 2 as a main course or 4 as a side dishIngredients1 pound brussels sprouts (about 4 cups)
1/4 cup canola or vegetable oil
1/4 pound pancetta, diced
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) Stone Pale Ale
1/4 cup vegetable stock
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Finely diced tomato, for garnish
Shaved or grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, for garnish
InstructionsSet up a steamer with 1 to 2 inches of salted water and bring the water to a rolling boil. Put the brussels sprouts in the steamer, cover, and cook until slightly tender, about 4 minutes. Drain and immediately transfer the Brussels sprouts to a large bowl of ice water to halt the cooking and preserve their bright green color. Let them cool in the ice water for about 1 minute, then drain. Lay them on a clean dish towel and pat dry. Cut them in half vertically, right through the core.
In a large wok or cast-iron skillet, heat the oil over high heat until it begins to shimmer. Turn the heat down to medium. Add the pancetta and cook, stirring occasionally, until it begins to brown. Stir in the garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Turn the heat up to high, add the brussels sprouts, and cook, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned, 4 to 5 minutes.
Add the beer and continue to cook over high heat until the liquid is mostly evaporated. Deglaze the pan by adding the vegetable stock, stirring and scraping up any browned bits that may be affixed to the pan. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Garnish with the tomato and Parmigiano-Reggiano. Serve immediately.

FYI: 
(Pancetta (Italian pronunciation: [panˈtʃetta]) is Italian bacon, typically salt cured and seasoned with such spices as nutmeg, fennel,peppercorns, dried ground hot peppers and garlic, then dried for at least three months.[1] Associated with Italy, pancetta varies by region. It is also produced broadly in Spain.)

--------
I may use bacon instead of Pancetta since it is very pricey, I usually don't like Brussel sprouts, but the picture looks yummy and anything cooked with beer is better! (I have my first beer can chicken in the oven now with brown bismati rice in the new rice cooker)


----------



## sebat

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I picked up an Aroma 4-20 cup model at Target (they really didn't have anything smaller with the options I wanted) I was really worried about the minimum 2 cup dry rice as I frequently only want 2 cups cooked. Are you saying you put in 1 cup dry and filled it to the 2 cup line? That would be very helpful if it worked!


Yes, 1 rice cup of rice and 2 cup line of water. I also stir it good as soon as it goes off. Sometimes it's a little brown on the bottom but not brown enough to bother me.


----------



## KVWitten

Just found this thread...



sebat said:


> I have this rice cooker...it's a rice cooker, steamer, and slow cooker all in one. Costco sells it for $35.00. I think it's great for the price and combines several appliances into one! It's a 4-20 cup but you can cook one cup of rice if you add a little extra water and it's perfect for cooking full meals in.


This is the same one I just bought as a Christmas present for my son (except the one I bought is stainless steel).

Reading this thread has gotten me inspired. I have a plain, probably-close-to-fifteen-year-old rice steamer and have only cooked rice in it. Now I'm planning on buying myself a fancier one after Christmas.


----------



## Chad Winters

sebat said:


> Yes, 1 rice cup of rice and 2 cup line of water. I also stir it good as soon as it goes off. Sometimes it's a little brown on the bottom but not brown enough to bother me.


Thanks, that's very helpful, I'll try that next time.

I also bought this mini one for work when it was on Woot for $15
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Wolfgang-Puck-White-1.5-cup-Portable-Rice-Cooker-with-WP-Recipes-Refurbished/5291161/product.html


----------



## Indy

I accidentally made risotto last week in my Zo!  I was so thrilled with the results that I did it this morning, on purpose this time.  This stuff is much easier than the stovetop method and it's my new comfort food.  My Zo is a 5 cup.

I used 3/4 rice cooker cup of sushi rice, rinsed well (can use more, I just made less and didn't want a boil over)
1 can cream of chicken soup (can use cream of anything really)
1/2 can evaporated milk
enough skim or 2% milk to fill up to "3" on mixed or wherever you want it... I forgot to measure...
veggies: I put carrots, celery, onions, fresh garlic, baby bella mushrooms, and kale, all finely chopped
salt and pepper 
basil and parmesan for topping when done

I rinsed the rice, put in the cooker.  Chop veggies and throw that in.  Put can of soup in, pour evaporated milk in, stir well, pour regular milk in, stir again, salt and pepper, stir.  Put the pot in the rice cooker and set to "mixed" ( I have a fuzzy logic machine, no idea how to make this in a regular machine) and turn it on.

When done, stir and scoop, top with basil and parmesan, and enjoy.  It thickens up nicely if you freeze and microwave it, doesn't really require that you add water when reheating.
EDIT:  I forgot to add that there is about 1-2 tablespoons of olive oil in there!  That's really important!


----------



## Chad Winters

This was interesting recipe for Bento lunches using aluminum foil wrapped veggies and chicken cooking on top of rice in the cooker. It wasn't in an easy format to copy in so I just linked:

http://justbento.com/handbook/rice-cooker-bentos/bento-no-76-chicken-and-pepper-rice-cooker-bento


----------



## hsuthard

I have the Just Bento cookbook and love it. That recipe looks great, and would work really well for us. I'm not sure of the timing, though, I usually set it to be done when I get up in the am before packing school lunches.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Help quickly please: I'm interested in a rice cooker that can cook rice and steam vegetables at the same time. However, I don't want the top of the line and really would like to spend $75 or less.

I am considering this model:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S577/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Does anyone know anything about it or have better suggestions in this price range? Do you think I will be disappointed? Would it be better to hold out and get the fuzzy logic with all the bells and whistles later or will this suffice?

Many thanks for the last minute Christmas gift giving advice. I need to order quickly with 2 day shipping.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was really interested in this one (which is fuzzy logic) for the price until I read the reviews and discovered that you can steam or cook rice but not both at the same time.

http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-M100S-Micro-Computerized-10-Cup-Cooker/dp/B002PY6PE4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_la_4


----------



## Jane917

*SN*, I am here to rescue you and the rice cooker. The first one, the Zo, is not programmable. Therefore, it is very high priced for what it does. The second one is similar, though not the same model as what I have. Sanyo and Tiger are priced much lower than Zojirushi. I love my Sanyo. It cost a bit over $200 a few years ago. It is used often, has never failed me. However, mine is a model that does not have a steamer. If I bought a new one, I would get the steamer, though that adds to the cost. Truthfully, it isn't hard or take a lot of time to steam veggies on the stove.

I am not sure there are any rice cooker models that you can steam and cook rice at the same time. They are different programs. However, I have laid frozen veggies, like peas, on top of the rice during the warming cycle, and they steam up quite nicely. Stir and serve!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Jane for that information.  I was interested in the 'throw it all in the steamer and walk away' idea.  I'm afraid I am still as confused as ever because I don't want to spend $200.


----------



## sebat

Someone Nameless said:


> I was really interested in this one (which is fuzzy logic) for the price until I read the reviews and discovered that you can steam or cook rice but not both at the same time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-M100S-Micro-Computerized-10-Cup-Cooker/dp/B002PY6PE4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_la_4


I don't understand this, why not? As long as you are only cooking a little bit of rice the steaming tray should still fit in the top just fine.


----------



## Chad Winters

My $35 Aroma from target steams and rices at the same time ( different cook times if course)
I wonder if just adding a silicone steamer basket would work?


----------



## Someone Nameless

sebat said:


> I don't understand this, why not? As long as you are only cooking a little bit of rice the steaming tray should still fit in the top just fine.


On this one ^ the review says: --The plastic steamer basket sits on the bottom of the cooking pot, rather than resting at the top--in other words, you can either cook rice OR steam something, not both at the same time with the provided steamer insert.

Programmable and cheap?   
http://www.amazon.com/Aroma-ARC-838TC-Digital-Cooker-Steamer/dp/B000HKFE8G/ref=sr_1_1?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1324485812&sr=1-1


----------



## Chad Winters

I have seen steamer inserts that have large "feet", seems like you could set these on the rice and steam veggies that way?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'd prefer getting one that works out of the box than one that I have to try to figure out how to modify.

edited to add:  but maybe it is a good deal for the price, I'm not sure.  Since I have no idea how they work I'm not sure if this is a big problem or not if you want to make an entire meal in it.


----------



## sebat

Someone Nameless said:


> On this one ^ the review says: --The plastic steamer basket sits on the bottom of the cooking pot, rather than resting at the top--in other words, you can either cook rice OR steam something, not both at the same time with the provided steamer insert.


Oh, that's a bad design. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Jane917

This similar to what I have, but mine does not have the steamer. The price is cheaper than I paid 4 years ago without the steamer.

http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-F50S-Micro-Computerized-Cooker-Steamer/dp/B000E5EDMM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1324486708&sr=8-4


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks, Jane.  You haven't ever had problems with the battery dying?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Thanks, Jane. You haven't ever had problems with the battery dying?


Nope. It runs several times/week, and we have had it at least 4 years.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, you have solved my problems.  I'm going for it.  Thank you!


----------



## Jane917

Yay! I enabled someone!   I hope you love it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I acted on that enabling quickly and now I'm wondering if I should cancel and order one of these instead:

http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-M100S-Micro-Computerized-10-Cup-Cooker/dp/B002PY6PE4/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1324488653&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-HC100S-10-Cup-Micro-Computerized-Cooker/dp/B000X8TEVU/ref=sr_1_6?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1324488806&sr=1-6

Is the 5 cup small? Do you ever wish you had gotten 10 cup?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I acted on that enabling quickly and now I'm wondering if I should cancel and order one of these instead:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-M100S-Micro-Computerized-10-Cup-Cooker/dp/B002PY6PE4/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1324488653&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-HC100S-10-Cup-Micro-Computerized-Cooker/dp/B000X8TEVU/ref=sr_1_6?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1324488806&sr=1-6
> 
> Is the 5 cup small? Do you ever wish you had gotten 10 cup?


I never have wished I had the 10 cup. I have never even used the full capacity of the 5 cup.

I like my rice cooker to cook rice/oatmeal, and my slow cooker to cook other things. I would not like to have the combo. When you have something cooking all day in the slow cooker, wouldn't you like to have rice ready when it comes to the table?

I am on my way out the door to drive to Portland, OR, to visit kids for the holidays. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks!  Merry Christmas, Jane!


----------



## Leslie

I realize I am a little late coming to this conversation but...

Back when this thread started, I bought a very expensive Zojirushi--I have one of their breadmakers which is great, so I figured the rice cooker would be great, too. It worked fine but it didn't have any steaming capability. Then, after about 2 years, some water got into the control panel and it fizzled the circuits. The cooker still cooked but all it could do was make white rice. All the other options (porridge, etc) were kaput. Frankly, for the amount I paid, I was a little miffed at the reliability.

I tossed it and bought this cooker:



which I have to say, I'm much happier with. It works great and we use it 2-3x/week. It has a steamer (you can see it in one of the pictures at Amazon) which has little indentations for eggs--we ate a lot of deviled eggs last summer! You can also steam veggies. You cannot steam and cook rice at the same time, though.

This is the 5.5 cup model which has been plenty big enough for us. I've never wished I had a bigger rice cooker.

I hope this is helpful!

Edited to add: The Sanyo was quite a bit cheaper than the Zo. I think I saved $80 to $90 this time around.

L


----------



## Leslie

I believe we have discussed the Fagor 3-in-1 multicooker in this thread (or did we have a separate pressure cooker thread? Can't remember.)



I bought this 2 years ago for Christmas. We've used it pretty regularly, maybe 2-3x/month. The last two times we've used it, though, the pressure seemed to be wonky. Finally, this past Sunday, my husband studied it and it appeared that a plastic piece had broken off on the regulator.

I went to the Fagor website. There are two different pieces and from what I can tell, I'd need both of them--$10 each so $20. Instead, I opted for a whole new cover which was $30. I am assuming the cover comes with all the regulators and gaskets--if it doesn't, it is going back! I tried to call but apparently they've all left for the Christmas holiday. One thing that I was excited to see was that they have a steamer basket.

http://www.fagoramerica.com/shop2/replacement_parts/electric_multi_cooker

I ordered that too.

Looking at the Amazon website, I see the Fagor is $33 less than I paid two years ago, so I am wondering if I should just toss my old one and buy a brand new one? That seems so wasteful, though. If the new cover *doesn't* come with all its parts, however, that's what I will do--return the cover and just buy a brand new Fagor. I will keep the steamer basket. 

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks Leslie.  I ended up ordering the Sanyo Jane mentioned. It looks very similar but was $18 more than the one you linked.  It should be here today. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My rice maker arrived and I tried it out tonight.  I know everyone is busy with last minute holiday duties and plans, but I need to ask a question if anyone can help.  

I used organic Jasmine rice (recommended by Neo).  I was very exact with the measurements of water and rice.  After it finished, I stirred the rice with the paddle just like instructed.

The rice was delicious BUT it was clumpy (sticky?) and not at all how I hoped it would turn out.  I'm American and not a rice connoisseur but I prefer fluffy, individual grains of rice.  I've prepared gumbo for tomorrow evening and wanted to use my new rice cooker for the rice but I don't want the rice to be one big clump in the bowl.

I've read that for eating with chopsticks, some rice is supposed to be more clumpy so that it can be picked up easily.  I also read that Jasmine rice needs less water.  

Is this just the nature of the rice cooker?  Please offer suggestions if you have them.

Oh, Jane, where are you?  You use this same Jasmine rice and the Sanyo rice cooker.  I'd love to have any tips you can offer.


----------



## Indy

You probably need to rinse the rice before cooking it.  In the pot, put the rice and run water over it.  Then swirl around, pour off the cloudy, and repeat.  Also try adding a tiny bit of olive oil or pat of butter to it while it cooks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I forgot to mention that I did rinse the rice first by running water over it in a small hand strainer. I put the water to the 1 cup level and then I put the one cup of rice.

One thing that is not clear - if the rice is in the pot first and _then_ you add water to the line, it would definitely be less water. Or, do you put the water in first up to the line and then add the rice?

This could very well be my problem.


----------



## Neo

SN, the Thai jasmine rice will be slightly sticky, but should by no means be clumpy. When the cycle comes to an end, I fluff it up with the spatula, and close again, leaving it on "keep warm" for at least another 15 minutes. I find that it makes the whole difference between clumpy and slightly sticky. The grains should be long and fine. If they just look fat and clumped together, it means there was too much water.

I first measure the rice with the rice cooker's measuring cup for unwashed rice. I then rince my rice (I do that in a bowl, throw the water out, rince again, etc - I'm a bit OCD, and rince 3-5 times, but I don't think that's really necessary  ). I then throw the washed rice in the rice cooker. I then measure the same amount of water as rice, in the same measuring cup - for jasmine rice, I don't use the lines of the rice cooker's bowl, I find they are off somehow and don't really work out, for some weird reason. I add the water after the rice, but I guess it doesn't really matter, as I don't measure according to the rice cooker bowl.

Ultimately, you may also prefer another sort of rice?  For that, there is nothing to it - you will need to experiment  . If you find that you really don't like the jasmine rice and that it doesn't work out for you, I'd be happy to buy it from you  

Hope this helps, and that it works all out for your gumbo!!! Oh, one other thing: the rice may seem sticky now, but the minute you put any kind of sauce on it, or pan fry it, it completely separates!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you so much Neo.  That does help a lot.  I definitely used too much water, especially since I filled it to the line before even adding the rice.  Next time I'm going to use your method.  I'm sure it will take several times before I get this just right.

I did love the taste of the rice.  Thank you so much for your recommendation and taking the time to explain your procedure.


----------



## mlewis78

I have a Zo (5.5 cup) and use Lundberg long-grain brown rice.  Love it.  It's much, much better than the short brown rice that comes with my take-out Chinese food.  It's not sticky or clumpy.


----------



## Neo

Glad I could be of help SN! Please let me know how it works out for you


----------



## skyblue

Okay, *SN*, I will offer another suggestion. *Neo*, turn away from your computer monitor, put your fingers in your ears and hum a happy little tune!  . SN, sometimes I have better results when I cook the rice on Quick Cycle. Make sure you fluff it when the tune plays and shut the lid to steam it a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  I will try all of these suggestions.

I'm going to look for the brown rice too,  mlewis78, because we really want to try that too.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, do you have a Whole Foods near you? That's where I buy my Basmati long grain brown rice in bulk. I also purchase quinoa and farro there.


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, not any around here at all, sadly.


----------



## skyblue

Bummer! I hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your fabulous family, *SN*!


----------



## Neo

Lol Skyblue, no worries - whatever works and whatever it takes to make it tasty  !!!!! What we have in common though, in both our techniques, is that once it's done, we both fluff the rice, and then leave it to steam some more - I think that's key!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  And a very Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Jane917

*SN*, I am here for you! I am in Portland, OR, with sons. I have oatmeal in the 10 cup Tiger rice cooker right now waiting for everyone to wake up. We have a marathan of food ready for a dinner to feed 20 people tonight!

A for the rice cooker, I suggest rinse, like the others suggest. I always put my rice in first, then add water to the water line. I am not sure why yours was very clumpy. Have you tried again? I am not checking KB as much as usual, in fact this is the first time in 4 days!

Have a wonderful holiday everyone!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks for checking in Jane.  I'm going to try it again in a few moments.  Enjoy your family and your holiday!


----------



## Jane917

So far my scottish oats in the Tiger is a FAIL! There is as much water there as when I started! I pushed the start button to put it through another cycle. I have never had oatmeal fail on me, so I don't know what the problem is!


----------



## Jane917

My scottish oatmeal wasn't really a failure this morning. This humongous Tiger has a liquid line for soft or hard porridge. I chose the soft porridge line. Next time I will try to hard porridge line. It worked out well anyway, just a little more runnier than we are used to.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm glad it wasn't a complete failure.  My second attempt at making rice turned out much better too!  WHEW!


----------



## Jane917

Good news! Do you know what you changed to make the rice come out better?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Everything actually.  I did like Neo said and washed the rice in the pot (5 times too, hehehe!) then I used the same amount of water that I used rice and  added just a tiny bit of butter.  I cooked it on the quick cycle.  It was much firmer but not all clumped together like the first batch.  We loved the taste of the Jasmine rice.  I'll keep trying and experimenting.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Everything actually. I did like Neo said and washed the rice in the pot (5 times too, hehehe!) then I used the same amount of water that I used rice and added just a tiny bit of butter. I cooked it on the quick cycle. It was much firmer but not all clumped together like the first batch. We loved the taste of the Jasmine rice. I'll keep trying and experimenting.


Interesting! I don't even know if I have a quick cycle. I am not home, so I can't check. I never use butter/oil during cooking, though sometimes add it at the end. I probably rinse rice more than I earlier stated.

On the menu for today:

prime rib
ham
mashed potatoes
beet salad
roasted root veggies
home made bread (mine)
an incredible assortment of apps
full bar (son considers himself a mixologist!)
chocolate torte
coconut cake
freshly made ice cream
and.....that is only what is in house now! 16 more people will be arriving in a couple of hours. Who knows what they will add!

Tomorrow we plan a laid back day.....dim sum in the morning, and tamales for supper.

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## corkyb

Sandra. Always put the rice in first, then the water.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Third time was charm!!!  It turned our perfect tonight for our gumbo.  I love the rice maker!


----------



## Sandpiper

Nothing special . . . I made a pot of brown rice (basmati brown for the first time) in my fuzzy logic cooker yesterday. It always turns out perfect. _I love brown rice._


----------



## geniebeanie

I have Wolfgang Pucks rice cooker in green 8 cup version.  Easy to use and clean.


----------



## Liz Davis

The best wedding present we received was our rice cooker. I can't imagine how I could have lived without one. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## hudsonam

Hey all! I’m new to the rice cooker craze, but I am LOVING our new gadget! Can anyone tell me, when you are following a recipe, do you use the measuring cup your cooker came with, or a regular measuring cup (if the recipe doesn’t specify)? I made Spanish rice last night and I think I was supposed to use a standard 1 cup measuring cup, and not the rice measuring cup my Aroma came with.


----------



## sebat

hudsonam said:


> Hey all! I'm new to the rice cooker craze, but I am LOVING our new gadget! Can anyone tell me, when you are following a recipe, do you use the measuring cup your cooker came with, or a regular measuring cup (if the recipe doesn't specify)? I made Spanish rice last night and I think I was supposed to use a standard 1 cup measuring cup, and not the rice measuring cup my Aroma came with.


I think it really depends on where you got the recipe from. A rice cooker cookbook would probably be the rice cooker cup but from an individual who doesn't even have a rice cooker, a standard cup. I always us my rice cooker cup the first time I make a recipe. I'd rather my food be a little wet than dried out and burnt.


----------



## hudsonam

sebat said:


> I think it really depends on where you got the recipe from. A rice cooker cookbook would probably be the rice cooker cup but from an individual who doesn't even have a rice cooker, a standard cup. I always us my rice cooker cup the first time I make a recipe. I'd rather my food be a little wet than dried out and burnt.


Thanks! I think I got this recipe from Food.com, and I think she/he meant one regular cup, because the rice measurer seemed like not enough, but I ended up putting in two of the rice cups and I think that was a tad bit too much. It burnt a little on the bottom, but I couldn't have imagined it much moister. The recipe was specifically for a rice cooker, but it didn't indicate one way or the other. I guess it all takes some experimentation too.  Thanks!

ETA: Here's the recipe I used - 
http://www.food.com/recipe/rice-cooker-mexican-rice-159900


----------



## Jane917

I use the rice cooker cup when making rice, but a regular measuring cup for oatmeal.


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK, newbie question here.
Do I gather from this discussion that a rice cooker is like a slo-cooker but faster? 
If so, my slow-cooker has a 'fast' setting - will that make it cook the same way as a rice cooker?
thank you.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm not terribly knowledgeable about rice cookers, but I think answer to your question is -- no. I have a fuzzy logic rice cooker. All I do is cook brown rice in it. _Perfect_ every time. I love brown rice.


----------



## Annalog

There are different types of rice cookers. 

Some determine that the rice is done because the temperature of the container rises after the water is gone. Some have fuzzy logic to determine how long and at what temperature to cook the food. Some just use a timer.

Most have a single container where the rice and water are heated together while some have a place where the water is boiled and the steam then heats the container that holds rice and more water.


----------



## Leslie

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, newbie question here.
> Do I gather from this discussion that a rice cooker is like a slo-cooker but faster?
> If so, my slow-cooker has a 'fast' setting - will that make it cook the same way as a rice cooker?
> thank you.


Rice cookers were invented in Japan after WWII. It followed the trend of small countertop appliances (think KitchenAid mixers here in the US) and reflected Japanese cooking/culture--rice is served at every meal and eaten all day long. A rice cooker made it easy to make enough rice for the whole day and keep it hot and fresh all day. Plus they are small and compact so they didn't take up much counter space (a premium in small Japanese home) and didn't take up a burner on the stove.

The original rice cookers did one thing--cook rice. And for many people, that's all they use them for. But they do have different settings for different types of rice and creative and inventive chefs have figured out how to use them for more than rice. When I first got mine, I tried a bunch of different recipes but now--we mostly use it for rice. And it does a great job.

I think the thing I like the best is that you don't have to worry about "timing" the rice to the rest of the meal. Throw in the rice, water and whatever else, press "start" and you're good to go. If the rice is done before the rest of the food, no worry. It will stay hot and fresh until you are ready to serve it.

L


----------



## Chad Winters

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I also bought this mini one for work when it was on Woot for $15
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Wolfgang-Puck-White-1.5-cup-Portable-Rice-Cooker-with-WP-Recipes-Refurbished/5291161/product.html


At work for lunches, I use my mini Rice cooker to cook rice and halfway thru I add Frozen Mixed Veggies (stir fry type works very well) and some left over chicken (I buy the cooked rotisserie chicken at the grocery store, debone it and chop and place in several ziplock bags and freeze them. I get several meals out of one chicken and the bag of frozen vegetables) add some seasonings or sauce and I get good, healthy lunches.


----------



## Indy

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> At work for lunches, I use my mini Rice cooker to cook rice and halfway thru I add Frozen Mixed Veggies (stir fry type works very well) and some left over chicken (I buy the cooked rotisserie chicken at the grocery store, debone it and chop and place in several ziplock bags and freeze them. I get several meals out of one chicken and the bag of frozen vegetables) add some seasonings or sauce and I get good, healthy lunches.


If I did that at work, I'd have to share. Therefore a mini would not be large enough. I have brought 2 quart containers with fresh pilaf in to work on occasion, and they love it. Mostly I make something, feed my daughter, have a small bit, pack some for work and extra in the fridge.


----------



## Leslie

There are a couple of fun articles today on the New York Times about kitchen gadgets that you bought (or were gifted) and barely get used. If you read through the comments, I am sure people will recognize me! Lots of hate on rice cookers, not sure why...we love ours.

http://dinersjournal.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/20/what-kitchen-tools-have-you-bought-and-barely-used/

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/21/dining/must-have-gadgets-for-the-kitchen-think-again.html?_r=1

L


----------



## Leslie

Chad Winters said:


> At work for lunches, I use my mini Rice cooker to cook rice and halfway thru I add Frozen Mixed Veggies (stir fry type works very well) and some left over chicken (I buy the cooked rotisserie chicken at the grocery store, debone it and chop and place in several ziplock bags and freeze them. I get several meals out of one chicken and the bag of frozen vegetables) add some seasonings or sauce and I get good, healthy lunches.


I saw this WP mini-rice cooker on Overstock.com for $14 so I ordered it. I knew it was refurbished...the first one that arrived was disgusting! Dirty, scratched, and one of the clips on top was broken. I emailed the warranty address and they said a second unit would be shipped and I could just discard the first one. The second one arrived yesterday and I think it's brand new!

Now that I have it, I have to learn how to use it. Chad, have you ever made oatmeal in yours? That's primarily why I bought it but I saw one review that said oatmeal boils over and makes a mess--too much liquid for the pot. Chad, what would you guess is the time for the length of the cycle?

L


----------



## Chad Winters

Leslie said:


> I saw this WP mini-rice cooker on Overstock.com for $14 so I ordered it. I knew it was refurbished...the first one that arrived was disgusting! Dirty, scratched, and one of the clips on top was broken. I emailed the warranty address and they said a second unit would be shipped and I could just discard the first one. The second one arrived yesterday and I think it's brand new!
> 
> Now that I have it, I have to learn how to use it. Chad, have you ever made oatmeal in yours? That's primarily why I bought it but I saw one review that said oatmeal boils over and makes a mess--too much liquid for the pot. Chad, what would you guess is the time for the length of the cycle?
> 
> L


Unfortunately, I'm not a big oatmeal person so I've never tried that


----------



## Leslie

Chad Winters said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not a big oatmeal person so I've never tried that


Okay, thanks!

How long does it take to cook a cup of rice? Do you know?

L


----------



## Chad Winters

White or jasmine rice seems take 15-20 minutes. I let the rice go 5-10 minutes then put frozen vegetables on top and add left over cooked chicken and spices


----------



## Indy

It has been a year since I bought my rice cooker, on the advice of my hubby and Kindleboards.  I am still using it about two to three times a week.  The combo of the cooker and that wonderful book has been a godsend. There aren't enough good things to say about it, or about KB and you folks that steer us towards amazing stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

Last night we made Carolina Yellow Rice in my new little mini cooker and it came out just fine. I measured it: the rice in the package is exactly the one cup measure that came with the cooker. I put the rice in the pot, added water to the one cup line (the instructions say to add the water after the rice is in the pot), and locked it up and pressed cook. I forgot to add the butter that the recipe specifies but that probably made it a little bit healthier. One thing we learned is that it's very easy to dislodge the plug from the cooker.










L


----------



## cork_dork_mom

We've been using the same rice maker for 26 years and it still works great. We're fans of sticky rice and the rice cooker does it up nice.

Not too long ago I cooked some Cuban saffron rice it... well, that didn't work too good. Guess the package of rice was more than the cooker could hold and it boiled over. Now one side of the cooker is a pretty bright yellow color.   but, it still works like a champ!


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the link to your blog and the rice bowls. Those look great!
> 
> The deviled eggs are done and they turned out great. As I was making them, I realized that I have probably made deviled eggs about three times in my life...LOL. My mom is the deviled egg chef and she always brings them to family functions. But now that I have my unbeatable combo of Sanyo for steaming and KitchenAid mixer for mixing, I may just start making them a whole lot more often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eventual recipe, which was a combination of advice from people here, Mark Bittmann and my mother:
> 
> Six hard boiled eggs (which turned into 10 egg white halves and 6 yolks, because one of the eggs didn't peel correctly. You know how the white comes off in chunks and stays stuck to the shell?)
> Hellmann's real mayonnaise...probably about 2 Tablespoons
> Grey Poupon dijon mustard...probably about 2 teaspoons
> Lemon juice...one half lemon, squeezed
> Salt, pepper to taste
> 
> Mix in the KitchenAid mixer. Start slow and work up to speed 4.
> 
> Spoon into egg whites. Sprinkle paprika on the top.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> As an aside, Mark Bittmann said to cook the eggs, then cool and peel, contrary to my mother's advice.


Well, here I am, a little over one year later and I am making deviled eggs again! I just steamed 8 eggs for 22 minutes in the rice cooker. No cracking--they are cooling now. We'll see how they peel in a few minutes. I needed to dig up this thread to find my recipe from last year!

We were going to have lobsters for lunch but I just discovered I have tickets to go see A Chorus Line at the Maine State Theater this afternoon! (I thought it was next week. Glad I checked!). So now we'll be having lobsters for dinner but I might have an egg or two as a treat with lunch.

L


----------



## skyblue

Good luck!  I just don't think eggs peel very well any more no matter how I cook them!


----------



## Leslie

The eggs came out perfectly. Every single one.

I am beginning to think that the peeling problem occurs if you cook the eggs too long. I think the membrane that's inside gets too dry with overcooking and that is what wrecks the whites. I steamed 8 eggs for 22 minutes in the rice cooker. They were very "moist" (if that makes sense) and they all peeled easily.

L


----------



## loonlover

Slightly older eggs also peel better.  I just haven't figured out how to tell if they are slightly older - is it the ones I've had in the refrigerator for a week or do they become slightly older on day 8.    Sometimes I think the faster they are cooled down, the better they peel.  I've started putting ice cubes in with them - they do cool down faster.


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie, were your eggs at room temperature or were they steamed while cold? I've done it both ways, but haven't cooked them in my rice cooker for awhile, and I don't remember whether my best results came from room temp. or cold eggs.


----------



## Leslie

loonlover said:


> Slightly older eggs also peel better. I just haven't figured out how to tell if they are slightly older - is it the ones I've had in the refrigerator for a week or do they become slightly older on day 8.  Sometimes I think the faster they are cooled down, the better they peel. I've started putting ice cubes in with them - they do cool down faster.


The expiration date on the egg carton was June 25--not sure if that qualifies as older?

I didn't cool them with ice cubes but I did put them right in cold water and then changed the water when it got warm. After the second water bath, I peeled them right away.

L


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, were your eggs at room temperature or were they steamed while cold? I've done it both ways, but haven't cooked them in my rice cooker for awhile, and I don't remember whether my best results came from room temp. or cold eggs.


They went from the fridge to the rice cooker. I don't have the patience to let them come to room temperature. LOL.

L


----------



## Simon Haynes

Not sure whether anyone mentioned this, but you can also use a rice cooker to cook pearl barley. (It's lower GI than rice, I believe.) Maybe use a little more water than you would with rice, and don't leave it sitting in there too long because it's not as nice when it's browned.


----------



## Cindy416

I just tried to cook 1 cup (dry) of steel cut oats in 4 c. water. Halfway through the cooking process, water and oats started spewing through the vent in the top. I have a 10 c. Sanyo rice cooker, and I thought there'd be plenty of room for the oats to cook. Wrong. I used the regular white rice setting, but am wondering if I should have used the porridge setting, the slow cook setting, or some other setting. The user's guide doesn't give much in the way of guidelines for the porridge setting, nor for most of the other settings, for that matter.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I just tried to cook 1 cup (dry) of steel cut oats in 4 c. water. Halfway through the cooking process, water and oats started spewing through the vent in the top. I have a 10 c. Sanyo rice cooker, and I thought there'd be plenty of room for the oats to cook. Wrong. I used the regular white rice setting, but am wondering if I should have used the porridge setting, the slow cook setting, or some other setting. The user's guide doesn't give much in the way of guidelines for the porridge setting, nor for most of the other settings, for that matter.


I haven't cooked oatmeal in a while but as I recall, I used the porridge setting and it came out fine.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Leslie. I have a feeling that the porridge setting will cook the grains more slowly than the white rice setting, so maybe the water won't boil as vigorously as it did for me. 

How about your eggs, Leslie? Were they straight out of the fridge, or did you let them sit out on the counter for awhile?


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Leslie. I have a feeling that the porridge setting will cook the grains more slowly than the white rice setting, so maybe the water won't boil as vigorously as it did for me.
> 
> How about your eggs, Leslie? Were they straight out of the fridge, or did you let them sit out on the counter for awhile?


Straight from the fridge.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Straight from the fridge.
> 
> L


Thanks!


----------



## Jane917

Cindy416 said:


> I just tried to cook 1 cup (dry) of steel cut oats in 4 c. water. Halfway through the cooking process, water and oats started spewing through the vent in the top. I have a 10 c. Sanyo rice cooker, and I thought there'd be plenty of room for the oats to cook. Wrong. I used the regular white rice setting, but am wondering if I should have used the porridge setting, the slow cook setting, or some other setting. The user's guide doesn't give much in the way of guidelines for the porridge setting, nor for most of the other settings, for that matter.


I cook oatmeal quite often, and always use the porridge setting.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> I cook oatmeal quite often, and always use the porridge setting.





Leslie said:


> I haven't cooked oatmeal in a while but as I recall, I used the porridge setting and it came out fine.
> 
> L


Thanks for weighing in on the oatmeal question. Does it take long enough on the porridge setting that you start it before you go to bed? I can't locate anything that gives me a definitive enough answer about this. Love my steel cut oats, so I'm looking for a better way to fix them than on the top of the stove.


----------



## Jane917

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks for weighing in on the oatmeal question. Does it take long enough on the porridge setting that you start it before you go to bed? I can't locate anything that gives me a definitive enough answer about this. Love my steel cut oats, so I'm looking for a better way to fix them than on the top of the stove.


I think it takes about an hour on the porridge cycle. I often set it on the timer before I go to bed, but if I do this I cook it in water, not milk. Especially for steel cut oats, the overnight soak is good. I also add cinnamon, nutmeg, raisins, and whatever meets my fancy.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I think it takes about an hour on the porridge cycle. I often set it on the timer before I go to bed, but if I do this I cook it in water, not milk. Especially for steel cut oats, the overnight soak is good. I also add cinnamon, nutmeg, raisins, and whatever meets my fancy.


Yum! I love steel cut oats!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am still making my way thru this thread (don't want to miss any of the recipes!), but wanted to bring it back.  DH has wanted a rice cooker for a while, so I happened to find an Aroma 8 cup on clearance for $20 and bought it.  I've had it for a couple of weeks, so now I'm going to make an all in one dinner tonight for us.  It should be a good thing since I have no idea when DH is going to come home tonight (we've planted corn over at his parent's house, so he's going to go over there and do some weeding) and I'll be canning some bananna peppers.


----------



## skyblue

So what's everyone thinking about the recent news that arsenic has been found in rice?


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> So what's everyone thinking about the recent news that arsenic has been found in rice?


Somehow I missed that news...


----------



## skyblue

They say it's of particular concern for babies and small children.  Many consume rice cereal and rice crackers.


----------



## loonlover

Consumer Reports is recommending limiting the number of servings of rice eaten per day and are encouraging the FDA to issue guidelines to that effect.  The FDA is conducting its own tests at this time.  Arsenic naturally occurs in soil and is also found in some fruits and vegetables.  This is probably something that each person needs to read the reports, follow the research, and make determinations on the frequency and amounts of rice they eat.


----------



## Annalog

For now, I will continue to buy and eat organic brown rice from Lundberg and Bob's Red Mill (ETA both of which are grown in California). I will probably not eat as much brown or white rice in restaurants.


----------



## hsuthard

From what I read, no amount of arsenic is considered safe. The rice that showed arsenic traces was primarily from Louisiana, Texas, and South Carolina. Rice from Asia should be fine.


----------



## skyblue

I purchase bulk organic brown rice from Whole Foods.  I hope it's safe!


----------



## Leslie

Found this news story:


SEOUL, South Korea • South Korea suspended bidding for U.S. rice imports Friday after the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and Consumer Reports magazine found elevated levels of inorganic arsenic in rice.

Seoul's Agriculture Ministry said it also suspended the sale of U.S. rice. It says the sale and bidding may resume after more studies are conducted. Last year, the country took in 101,490 tons of rice from the U.S. and planned to import 90,901 tons this year, according to a statement.

South Korea imports all its U.S. rice from California. The findings by Consumer Reports suggest that rice from Arkansas, Louisiana, Missouri and Texas generally contains higher levels of total and inorganic arsenic than rice samples from India, Thailand and California.

The geographical differences may be linked to the historical use of lead arsenate as a pesticide in certain areas, according to Consumer Reports senior scientist Michael Hansen. He also cited the more recent use of chicken waste as a rice crop fertilizer, as feeding chickens arsenic for growth promotion and feed efficiency can leave inorganic arsenic in their waste.

Consumer Reports said it tested more than 200 samples of rice products, including some from major labels, organic and conventional purveyors, and gluten-free companies. Rice, which is grown partly submerged, easily absorbs arsenic found naturally in soil and water.

Some infant rice cereals had five times the inorganic arsenic found in alternatives such as oatmeal, according to the group.

The FDA found no evidence in its preliminary study that the rice is unsafe. It will complete a larger study by the end of the year. The agency said it is analyzing about 1,200 rice products and has monitored the issue for decades.

Also on Friday, three U.S. House members introduced a bill to impose limits on arsenic in food. The FDA has set arsenic limits only on bottled water. The so-called Rice Act would change that.

"The federal government has an obligation to every American family to ensure that the food they consume is safe and should not make them sick," said Rep. Rosa De Lauro, D-Conn. De Lauro also introduced a bill this year to set a threshold on arsenic and lead in fruit juices after a similar Consumer Reports study found high levels of the elements in grape and apple beverages.

Also last week, pediatricians voiced concern about rice consumption.

"I think a prudent position for the next few months or years ... is that parents avoid rice or at least avoid any rice that comes from Texas, Louisiana or Missouri, and when in doubt go with barley or oatmeal," said Dr. Philip Landrigan, a professor of pediatrics at Mount Sinai Hospital School of Medicine, on CBS' "This Morning."

On Wednesday, Gerber Foods said in a statement that it had "decided to exclusively use California rice in the production of our rice-containing infant nutrition products … because California rice has the lowest naturally occurring arsenic levels for rice grown in the United States."

The $34 billion rice industry says the concerns are overblown. "There is no documented evidence of actual adverse health effects from exposure to arsenic in U.S.-grown rice," Anne Banville, a vice president at the USA Rice Federation trade association, said in a statement. "And we believe the health benefits of rice must be properly weighed against the risks of arsenic exposure, which we believe are minimal."


----------



## mom2karen

skyblue said:


> I purchase bulk organic brown rice from Whole Foods. I hope it's safe!


The article I read in the paper said that brown rice usually has more arsenic because it gets into the hull and that isn't scraped off in brown rice


----------



## skyblue

mom2karen said:


> The article I read in the paper said that brown rice usually has more arsenic because it gets into the hull and that isn't scraped off in brown rice


So much for healthier!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

We eat a LOT of rice but it's the sticky Chinese rice (works best in our rice maker) so hopefully we won't die of arsenic poisoning!  

Seems like every week there's something new to worry about.


----------



## skyblue

Has anyone had any luck making tapioca pudding in their rice cooker?  I have tapioca pudding recipes for my rice cooker, but both times I've tried them I've had major bubble over and ended up with a sticky mess! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> Has anyone had any luck making tapioca pudding in their rice cooker? I have tapioca pudding recipes for my rice cooker, but both times I've tried them I've had major bubble over and ended up with a sticky mess!
> 
> Any suggestions?


I haven't, but I love tapioca. What size is your rice cooker? I'd love your recipe.


----------



## skyblue

I have a *Zojirushi NS-TGC 10 5 1/2 cup rice cooker.* The recipe I used is from *The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook *by Beth Hensberger and Julie Kaufman. I love this cookbook and use it often. The tapioca recipe is good, but I can't use the rice cooker to make it. I also add fresh whipped cream to it.


----------



## spotsmom

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I am still making my way thru this thread (don't want to miss any of the recipes!), but wanted to bring it back. DH has wanted a rice cooker for a while, so I happened to find an Aroma 8 cup on clearance for $20 and bought it.


Where did you find it on sale? national retailer?


----------



## Lee44

This thread is very long, so I could not read through it to find out if anyone added the following information, but I eat rice about 3 to 4 times a week.  I used to cook it over a stove, but always had issues with the bottom of the pot, either burning it or just having it stick to the bottom.  It was rare that I could get it right.

However, once I took a Pyrex bowl, put one cup of rice, two cups of water and put it in the microwave uncovered for 12-13 minutes, it was great.  It comes out perfect (at least to me).  Since most have a microwave, it's cheaper than the rice maker.  You can adjust the way the rice comes out by adjusting the time or the water quantity.  It took me a couple of times to get it the way that I like it, but once I did, its nice to have fresh rice.


----------



## mlewis78

Just saw this little article in the New York Times (Dining and Wine section) about rice cookers . . . nothing new here, but it made me think of this thread. I haven't used mine in a while, but it still makes very good rice when I want it.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/23/dining/in-praise-of-the-trusty-rice-cooker.html?ref=dining

Now I see that the rice cooker article is an extra to this article (someone who doesn't want to use a rice cooker). It has a video as well:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/23/dining/fluffy-tasty-tricky.html?ref=dining


----------



## Tripp

Thanks for the links.  I love my rice cooker.  I have had it a couple of years and I have this thread to thank for introducing me to these wonderful appliances.  I use it no less than three times a week and sometimes more.  Every Sunday I make a batch of steel cut oatmeal and I have breakfast for the whole week.  I would love to expand its use to more than oatmeal and rice, but I definitely get my use out of it.


----------



## HappyGuy

We just recently bought a new rice pot; our third in 40 years of marriage. Wore out the other two. Finally got one with a nonstick coating. Seems to work fine. It's just your basic 1 scoop of rice, 2 scoops of water, press the switch and forget it pot - nothing fancy (about $25, if I recall correctly). We looked at those expensive ones, but nah, we don't need anything like that.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw this little article in the New York Times (Dining and Wine section) about rice cookers . . . nothing new here, but it made me think of this thread. I haven't used mine in a while, but it still makes very good rice when I want it.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/23/dining/in-praise-of-the-trusty-rice-cooker.html?ref=dining
> 
> Now I see that the rice cooker article is an extra to this article (someone who doesn't want to use a rice cooker). It has a video as well:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/23/dining/fluffy-tasty-tricky.html?ref=dining


The article where the author whines about making rice...jeesh! It's really not that hard. Sure, a rice cooker is nice but I made rice for years in a pot on the stove without any problems. It's really not that hard!

L


----------



## skyblue

I've been watching _NEXT FOOD NETWORK STA_R. The last challenge had them doing a segment on The Rachel Ray Show. One of Lenny's tips was placing the pot of rice in the oven to cook. I've never heard that one before. I think the rice cooker is "da bomb", and wouldn't want to be without it!


----------



## Chad Winters

this is slightly off topic but I thought the same group might enjoy this. I figured this would be a gimmick and not work but I hate waiting for water for pasta to boil. 
This works great in 5-7 minutes I had perfect pasta, I'm avoiding carbs so we use those veggie noodle things and they came out good too.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

@Chad, that thing sounds really fun.
I just boil water in a kettle (electric kettle) and then measure the pasta and pour the boiling water over it. Quick and easy. (I also boil eggs like that and basically anything that requires boiling water to cook in)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Chad, I have that pasta cooker and that's all I use for spaghetti noodles.  I love it as much as my rice cooker.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Chad, I have that pasta cooker and that's all I use for spaghetti noodles. I love it as much as my rice cooker.


Wow! I've not seen this before. Do you know if it's BPA free? It's unclear on the Amazon site. Do you cook other pasta noodles in it, or just spaghetti?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know if it is BPA free.  You could ask the question on Amazon and maybe someone else would know.  I have only cooked spaghetti noodles in it.  I'm not sure why.  When I first got it I made the mistake of cooking with the lid on it.  It boiled over in the microwave.  I read the instructions and the lid is for measuring servings of spaghetti (the holes in the lid) and the best part of all on the other end - draining.  Slap the lid on it and pour the liquid out.


----------



## Chad Winters

supposedly it works with all pasta per the instructions

http://www.fastapastacooker.com/
appears to be PBA free per the manufacturer's website


----------



## Someone Nameless

Chad Winters said:


> supposedly it works with all pasta per the instructions
> 
> http://www.fastapastacooker.com/
> appears to be PBA free per the manufacturer's website


Unless it is a counterfeit and how can you really tell on Amazon?


----------



## Sandpiper

I've had my Fasta Pasta  for a number of years. If you have the _original_ Fasta Pasta, it's made in the USA and is BPA free. The copy / unoriginal is made in China and is not BPA free. I mostly cook medium shell pasta in it.


----------

